# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Λατώ [Lato, Varuna, Daisetsu]

## jumpman

ti ginetai me to lato? giati vgainei apo ta dromologia stis 15 kai mexri telh iouniou toulaxiston to antikathista to prevelh? Mhpws to poulhse h ANEK? an gnwrizetai kati peite.Einai polu kalo ploio kai tha einai krima na antikatastathei prin to lissos

----------


## JASON12345

Ηταν καλο πλοιο.Το ΛΑΤΩ πουληθηκε.Συνφωνα με ενα φορουμ παρομοιο με αυτο, πουληθηκε στην Αλγερια για να κανει διαδρομη Αλγερια-Μασσαλια.Αν κανω λαθος διορθωστεμε.Η ΑΝΕΚ με εκνευρησε που το πουλησε.Μπορει να ηταν παλιο πλοιο αλλα εξυπηρετουσε καλα και πολυ κοσμο.Το ΛΑΤΩ δε νομιζω να υστερει σε τιποτα με το Αριαδνη που ειναι το φαβορι για να το αντικαταστησει.Τελος παντων

----------


## μιχαλης79

Στα χανια ειπαν οτι ναυλωθηκε στην Αλγερια,δεν ακουστηκε τιποτα για πωληση.

----------


## shipfan

Για ναύλωση πρόκειται, όχι για πώληση, επιστρέφει λογικά τον Οκτώβρη.
Βέβαια κανείς δε λέει ότι αμα τους αρέσει εκεί, δε θα το αγοράσουν.

----------


## JASON12345

> δεν ακουστηκε τιποτα για πωληση.


συγνωμη λαθος

----------


## jumpman

lathos kinhsh pisteuw ths anek na steilei to LATW sthn algeria.Ti tha meinoun kalokairiatika ta xania me to prevelh?de lew pio kainourgio alla polu pio mikro.Oti prepei gia thn hellenic seaways na valei to Ariadnh kai na kerdisei olon ton kosmo.to idio tha ginei kai sto rethumno me thn nel an kai to eishthrio tou aiolos kenterhs einai polu pio megalo, alla tha protimithei apo to ierapetra kata th gnwmh mou

----------


## JASON12345

Συμφωνω μαζι σου.Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αυτη τη κινηση της ΑΝΕΚ.Μεσα στο καλοκαιρι αποδυναμωνει το στολο της.Με Ιεραπετρα και ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗ θα βγαλει το καλοκαιρι?Το ΛΑΤΩ αν και παλιο μια χαρα εξυπηρετουσε.Και το Πρεβελης καλο ειναι αλλα πιο μικρο.Τουλαχιστον αν επαιρνε το Αριαδνη θα δικαιολογουταν αυτη η κινηση.Αλλα τωρα που απο οτι φαινεται θα παει στην HELLENICΔεν μπορω να σκεφτω γιατι εγινε.Γιατι ποσα λεφτα μπορει να κερδισε απο τους Αλγεριους? Δεν εινα και τοσο ακριβο καραβι το ΛΑΤΩ.Ειδηκα αν προκειται μονο για ναυλωση.              Τελος παντων.        Εχω πολυ περιεργεια να δω πως το εχουνε βαψει και γενικα σε τι κατασταση βρισκεται τωρα.Αν εχει καποιος φωτογραφια του ας τη βαλει.

----------


## xara

Εισπράτουν χρήμα, χωρίς πολλές σκοτούρες  :Cool:

----------


## jumpman

posa xrhmata theloun na mazepsoun akoma? Twra den ekanan aukshsh metoxikou kafalaiou? kai malista polu kalh apo oti exw akousei.Toulaxiston ta tosa xrhmata pou tha mazepsoun na piasoun topo fernontas nea ploia kai makari kainourgia, pou tha antikatasthsoun to lissos kuriws kai ustera to latw.

----------


## JASON12345

Και πρεπει να θυσιασει ουσιαστικα το καλοκαιρι για λιγα λεφτα??.Κατα τη γνωμη μου πιο λογικο θα ηταν να εβγαζε το καλοκαιρι με λατω και μετα να αρχιζε να μαζευει κι αλλα λεφτα το Χειμωνα προσπαθοντας να κανει εναν καλυτερο σχεδιασμο για  το επομενο καλοκαιρι με [αν ειναι δυνατον]καλυτερα πλοια και πιο καινουρια.Αμα ναυλονοταν το λατω αλλη περιοδο θα ηταν μια σωστη κινηση.Βεβαια ας μη κρινουμε και τοσο την ΑΝΕΚ γιατι μπορει κατι να εχει στο μυαλο της που εμεις δε το ξερουμε

----------


## Paralia

> posa xrhmata theloun na mazepsoun akoma? Twra den ekanan aukshsh metoxikou kafalaiou? kai malista polu kalh apo oti exw akousei.


Η αύξηση του μετοχικού κεφαλαίου δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα κέρδη μίας εταιρίας. Το ένα είναι χρήματα που βάζουν οι μέτοχοι και το άλλο (τα έσοδα και τα κέρδη) τα χρήματα που βγάζει η εταιρία και πάνε για την ανάπτυξη της και για τους μετόχους.




> Και πρεπει να θυσιασει ουσιαστικα το καλοκαιρι για λιγα λεφτα??.Κατα τη γνωμη μου πιο λογικο θα ηταν να εβγαζε το καλοκαιρι με λατω και μετα να αρχιζε να μαζευει κι αλλα λεφτα το Χειμωνα προσπαθοντας να κανει εναν καλυτερο σχεδιασμο για το επομενο καλοκαιρι



Προφανώς οι ναυλωτές το θέλουν για την καλοκαιρινή περίοδο το πλοίο και όχι για τα Χριστούγεννα. ¶λλωστε δύο πλοία θέλει για τα Χανιά, δύο έχει.

----------


## JASON12345

καλ ¶λλωστε δύο πλοία θέλει για τα Χανιά, δύο έχει.[/QUOTE]
Συμφωνώ δυο πλοία έχει για Χανιά και ένα για Ρέθυμνο όπως πριν.Ο κόσμος όμως νομίζεις θα προτιμήσει το Αίολος Κεντέρης για Ρεθυμνο ή το Ιεράπτερα.Και στα Χανιά το Νησος Χίος ή το Αριάδνη[δε ξέρω πιο θα είνα πρωτα στα Χανια]ή τον Πρεβελη? ή να το θέσω αλιώς.Καλύτερο πλοίο για Ρέθυμνο είναι το Πρεβελης ή το Ιεραπτερα,επίσης καλύτερο πλοίο για Χανιά είναι το Λατώ ή το Πρέβελης.                  

Σε σχέση με αυτό που ειπες για τα Χριστούγενα τωρα.Σου φαίνεται προτιμότερο να αποδύναμώσει το Στόλο της μέσα στο καλοκαίρι?Στο κατω κατω πλοιοκτήτρια εταίρεια είναι  πρέπει να βγάζει λεφτά με τα έσοδά της από τα δρομολόγια και να προσπαθεί να βελτιώσει το στόλο της για να τη προτιμούν περισσότερος κόσμος όχι να προσπαθεί να βγάζει λεφτά από τα ναυλωμένα πλοία της

----------


## Paralia

Τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά:

Και οι ναυλώσεις αποτελούν έσοδο και μάλιστα σημαντικό για την εταιρία.Αφού χρειαζόταν δύο πλοία και είχε πρόταση για ναύλωση μόνο του Λατώ, η απόφαση ήταν μονόδρομος.Αν το νέο πλοίο του ανταγωνισμού (Νήσος Χίος ή Αριάδνη) ήταν έτοιμο άμεσα, μπορεί και να μην έβγαζε το Λατώ, αλλά με το σκεπτικό πως μπορεί να φύγει η μισή σαιζόν χωρίς νέο ανταγωνιστή, προχώρησε στη ναύλωση. Έτσι και στη γραμμή δεν έχει πρόβλημα και έχει επιπλέον έσοδα. Του χρόνου θα πράξει σύμφωνα με τα νέα δεδομένα.

----------


## JASON12345

Εικόνα από την Ζωντανή κάμερα του ΥΕΝ.Η φωτογραφια αυτή είναι από την Παρασκευή 25 Μαίου 2007 με το λατω μόλις να βγαίνει από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.webcam-9.php.jpg

----------


## μιχαλης79

εχει καποιος καμοια φωτο με τα νεα του χρωματα? και ξερουμε αν εχει φυγει απο πειραια

----------


## George

Έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια από τη Μασαλία.

----------


## vassilisman

pantws, i sxediasi toy einai poly wraia !

----------


## jumpman

To Lato vrisketai auth th stigmh sthn Eleusina gia deksamenismo.Meta mallon tha antikatasthsei to El.Venizelos sto Hrakleio.

----------


## Apostolos

Αλλάξανε στροφαλοφόρο ή απλα του κάνανε ρεκτιφιέ?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο μετά τον δεξαμενισμό του στην Ελευσίνα, βρίσκεται και πάλι στην ...γνώριμη του θέση, στο Πέραμα δίπλα στο Λισσός.

----------


## Apostolos

Ας δούμε το πανέμορφο αυτό πλοίο στη Ιαπωνία ώς Varuna. Προσωπικά θα το κράταγα άνετα ένα τέτοιο όνομα και στην Ελλαδα. Απο το 1,2,3,4,5 κλπ κλπ που έχουν μερικά ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ!
varuna1.jpg

----------


## JASON12345

Πόπο μετασκευή που έγινε τότε...
Ωραία φωτό

----------


## Giorgos_D

Απόστολε όμως το ΛΑΤΩ είναι πολύ καλύτερο όνομα....

----------


## Apostolos

Τώρα ξέρετε τις απόψεις μου για τα Ιαπωνικά, ιδικά για τα ονόματα τους που η Shigashi Nihon Ferries έχει κατα καιρούς στα πλοία της. Προτειμάτε δηλαδη το άσχετο Σοφοκλης Β (Β τι Β?) η το Λευκά όροι απο το ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ (Σοφοκλης) και ΕΡΜΗΣ (Λευκα) και το ΕΣΤΙΑ? Όταν μιλάνε οι Ιάπωνες για Ελληνικη Ιστορία εμείς μιλάμε για τα βουνά! Το ΛΑΤΩ είναι αρκετά καλο μιάς που είναι κομματι της ιστοριας μας. Δέν θέλω να υποβιβάσω τον Βενιζέλο ο οποίος υπήρξε μορφή αλλα με ένα απλο Β εμένα δεν μου λέει τίποτε!

----------


## Apostolos

Ακόμα μία φώτο του ως DAISETSU τώρα
daisetsu1.jpg

----------


## jumpman

To Lato kanei dokimastika mallon.Kserei kaneis pote tha ksekhnisei dromologia?Htan nomizw na ksekhnisei stis 3/12 pou to kriti II tha phgaine Patra na kanei dromologia gia Venetia alla den egine.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αυτή τη στιγμή το πλοίο βρίσκεται ανοιχτά του Σουνίου, σύμφωνα με το ΑIS Greece.

*''ΑΝΤΙΓΡΑΦΕΑΣ''*

----------


## Apostolos

Και όπως μας δίχνει το καλύτερο νεο site του 2007 (κατ' εμέ) Κόβει βόλτες και κάνει δοκιμές
LATO.JPG

----------


## JASON12345

Θα ξεκινήσε την Πέμπτη για Ηράκλειο.
Οι φωτό σου Απόστολε είναι κατά την διάρκεια της μετασκευής του στην Ελλάδα?

----------


## Apostolos

Όχι είναι στην Ιαπωνία κατά την πρώτη του μετασκευή και επιμήκηνση! Δές διαφορές ως VARUNA (δέν έχει πλωριό καταπέλτη φαίνετε το νέο κομμάτι στην μέση η νέα τσιμινιέρα...

----------


## jumpman

To Lato pali kanei dokimasthka auth th stigmh.Twra einai ligo eksw apo thn eisodo tou Peiraia.

----------


## Apostolos

Και ειδού το πλοίο μετά το πέρας των δοκιμαστικών!
http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/p47103745.html

----------


## μιχαλης79

Το πλοιο συμφωνα με το ΑIS βρισκετε στο κεντρικο λιμανι στην θεση του και φορτωνει για Ηρακλειο. καλα ταξιδια μετα απο 3 μηνες ξεκουραση

----------


## jumpman

Krimas gia to ploio.Meta thn epistrofh tou sto deutero taksidi tou na pathei vlavh.Mhpws kserei kaneis ti vlavh epathe?Pantws meta apo episkeuh kai na pathei vlavh einai ligo periergo.Pisteuw na mhn exei pathei megalh zhmia.

----------


## jumpman

To Lato vrisketai kai pali sto Perama.Mallon h zhmia einai arketa sovarh.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δοκιμαστικό αυτή την ώρα στον Αργοσαρωνικό για το πλοίο. Παρακάτω δύο φωτογραφίες του (για τα μάτια σας μόνο !!! :wink :Smile:  σημερινές κατά την αναχώρηση του από το Πέραμα.

LATO_1.jpg

LATO_2.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Τι να πούμε και τι να σχολιάσουμε.... ΚΑ ΤΑ ΠΛΗ ΚΤΙ ΚΕΣ!!!!!!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Εμεις το πετυχαμε λιγο πριν μπει στον Πειραια, αλλα με κοντρα τον ηλιο... μαλλον δεν θα εβγαιναν καλες φωτο....!!! Πολυ καλες οι φωτο σου παντως!!!!! Many thanks for sharing!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια. Για να είμαι δίκαιος όμως θα πρέπει να πω ότι στάθηκα εξαιρετικά τυχερός, αφού έτυχε να περνάω με το καραβάκι Παλούκια - Πειραιά μπροστά από το πλοίο, την στιγμή *ακριβώς* της αναχώρησης !!!

Όχι τίποτα άλλο δηλαδής, αλλά μην με περάσετε και για ...παπαράτσι που παέι να στηθεί στα Αμπελάκια καραδοκώντας πότε θα βγεί το πλοίο για trials !!!  :Razz:

----------


## jumpman

To Lato mallon shmera tha allaksei pali to kriti II gia Herakleio.Auth th stigmh paei gia na desei sth gnwsth thesh.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από ότι δείχνουν τα πράγματα η ζημιά έχει αποκατασταθεί και το πλοίο απόψε έχει δρομολόγιο για Κρήτη, ενω το Κρήτη ΙΙ μεθόρμισε στην παγόδα.

Ας ευχηθούμε να είναι και η τελευταία ζημιά που παθαίνει το πλοίο μιας και φέτος ταλαιπωρήθηκε αρκετά, από την ναύλωση του στην Τυνησία και μετά.

----------


## Apostolos

Να μάθουν για να μην μας το ξαναπάρουν!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Απο ενα φυλλάδιο του 1989 της ΑΝΕΚ, η κάτοψη του ΛΑΤΩ, ακόμη με τα ιαπωνικά του χρώματα και τη τότε διαρύθμιση.

lato broch.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Και το Ιαπωνικό φυλάδιο! Δωράκι για τους λάτρης του!
Leaflet 1985 varuna.jpg

----------


## foibos7

paidia ego eimoun dokimos mixanikos sto latw kai mporo na po oti den itan kai apo to kalitero karavi mixanika kai ta pliromata ekei pou menane oi sinthikes itan atlies kai oso gia mixani eixe tixei ston pirea gia 5 lepta na svisei olo to karavi apo reyma

----------


## manolis m.

an katalava kala sto filladio tis anek ta LATW k' LISSOS theorountai adelfakia ?? Kai kati akoma....i pisina pou ''voskei'' sto plano genikis diataksis tou ploiou ? poli wraio to falladio apostole...An den kanw lathos kati analogo h' prepei na eixe dimosieusei kai o ''E'' sto teuxos pou eixe afierwma sta DAISETSU k' ISHIKARI.

----------


## OLENI

Καλησπέρα,

Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ και το ΛΑΤΩ δεν έιναι αδελφάκια απλά αγοραστηκαν . μετασκευαστηκαν και δρομολογηθηκαν για την ΙΤΑΛΙΑ απο την ΑΝΕΚ την ίδια περιοδο.

----------


## JASON12345

Μην ξεχνάμε και ότι πάρα πολλά καλοκαίρια ήταν μαζί στο Πειραιάς - Χανιά.
Και για πολλούς περάστηκαν σαν συνώνημα καράβια (δεν υπάρχει η λέξη).

----------


## scoufgian

το λατω πιστευω αποτελεσε ακουραστο εργατη στη γραμμη χανια-πειραιας.και μονο να μετρησεις τα οχηματα που επαιρνε τα καλοκαιρια δεν θελεις κατι αλλο.πολλοι λενε για τη κατασταση του εσωτερικα,αλλοι λενε για τις βλαβες που εβγαζε.τι περιμενατε απο το πλοιο.τοσο χρονων και δοξα τω θεω που κρατιεται σε καλη κατασταση.για κοιταξτε και παραδιπλα σας.οι αιολοι ,νεα πλοια πλοια εκεινη την εποχη συνεχεια βλαβες ειχανε.και μην αναφερθω στα highspeed........οσο μπορουμε να το κρατησουμε σταν νερα μας γιατι υπαρχουν και χειροτερα

----------


## JASON12345

Είναι φοβερό πλοίο μαζί με το λισσός και κάτι χαζο highspeed που είναι τώρα
με αυτό το σπαστικό βόνταφον δεν πιάνουν τίποτα μπροστά στην ιστορία,και την
ποιότητα των δύο αυτώ καραβιών.
Μακάρι να αργήσει να φύγει (το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ δηστυχώς δεν έχει πολλές ελπίδες).

----------


## JASON12345

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση.
Στην Ιαπωνία βαρούνα το λέγανε ή νταισέτσου.

----------


## AegeanIslands

> το λατω πιστευω αποτελεσε ακουραστο εργατη στη γραμμη χανια-πειραιας.και μονο να μετρησεις τα οχηματα που επαιρνε τα καλοκαιρια δεν θελεις κατι αλλο.πολλοι λενε για τη κατασταση του εσωτερικα,αλλοι λενε για τις βλαβες που εβγαζε.τι περιμενατε απο το πλοιο.τοσο χρονων και δοξα τω θεω που κρατιεται σε καλη κατασταση.για κοιταξτε και παραδιπλα σας.οι αιολοι ,νεα πλοια πλοια εκεινη την εποχη συνεχεια βλαβες ειχανε.και μην αναφερθω στα highspeed........οσο μπορουμε να το κρατησουμε σταν νερα μας γιατι υπαρχουν και χειροτερα


Ε, οχι και ακουραστος εργατης, πλοιο της γραμμης ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ - ΧΑΝΙΑ,ισως τα αλλα που λετε να στηριζουν τη γνωμη καποιου που τα συμπαθει αυτα τα πλοια αλλα ο χαρακτηρισμος ειναι αδικος για τους ακουραστους εργατες του Αιγαιου.

----------


## Apostolos

Daisetsu στην Taiheiyo και Varuna στη Shin Hihashi Nihon Ferries
Συμφωνω με τον Aegean islands... Με κοντα 14 ώρες παραμονή στο λιμάνι κάθε μέρα και 10 ώρες ταξίδι τη κούρααση να έχει? Και μήν μου πειτε τα 20 ημέρήσια του καλοκαιριου....

----------


## foibos7

ego den katigorisa tin istoria aplws anefera kapoia pragmata pou mporousan na veltiothoun alla i etairia den ekane kamia kinisi...kai opws pisteyo polli ergazomenoi kai sinadelfoi tha simfonousan mazi mou...

----------


## Apostolos

Πάντως έχω ακούσει και εγώ ότι οι συνθήκες διαβίωσης είναι φρικτές για το πλήρωμα. 4 4 σε καμπίνες μικρες κάτω απο το γκαραζ με απαίσια μυρωδιά και αφόριτη ζέστη. Μου κάνει εντύπωση που στης ΝΕΛ τα πλοία απαγόρευσαν κάποιες καμπίνες στα έγκατα....

----------


## nireas

Να κάνω μια αφελή ερώτηση? Σύμφωνα με τη Σύμβαση SOLAS δεν απαγορεύεται να υπάρχουν χώροι ενδιαίτησης (ακόμα και για το πλήρωμα) κάτω από την ίσαλο σχεδίασης (και προφανώς κάτω από τα γκαράζ)?

----------


## Apostolos

Για κάποια παλαιώτερα πλοία νομίζω υπάρχει εξαίρεση...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο απόψε φόρτωνε νταλίκες από το απόγευμα (ίσως περιμένανε άρση του απαγορευτικού ???) και κατά τις 23.00 που ξαναπέρασα (φυσικά δεν έφυγε) ήταν τιγκαρισμένο μέχρι τον καταπέλτη.

----------


## JASON12345

....Και βρίζανε οι οδηγοί υποθέτω :Very Happy:

----------


## foibos7

File nirea simfono mazi sou ontws treloi peirates eimastan ekei mesa pantws ontws stis kampines menoune 4 atoma mazi thimamai otan piga proti mera tin kampina ton dokimon tin eixan kati tourkoi figane kai mpika ego mesa den mporo na perigrajo me logia pos itan afiste..... eytyxws allaza etairia kai ekei pou vriskomai tora einai poli kalitera se olous tous tomeis....(celebriety crusies)

----------


## Ellinis

Για τους φίλους του ΛΑΤΩ και τα σχέδια των καταστρομάτων του

lato deck.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το πλοίο απόψε φόρτωνε νταλίκες από το απόγευμα (ίσως περιμένανε άρση του απαγορευτικού ???) και κατά τις 23.00 που ξαναπέρασα (φυσικά δεν έφυγε) ήταν τιγκαρισμένο μέχρι τον καταπέλτη.


Και μία φώτο του πλοίου χθες το πρωί στον ¶γιο Διονύση, έμφορτου νταλίκες και εκνευρισμένων ...νταλικέρηδων  :Smile: , περιμένοντας την άρση του απαγορευτικού. Αναχώρησε τελικά το βράδυ.

LATO_3.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

188 μετρα πλοιο,πρεπει να πηρε φορτηγα μεσα..........

----------


## Nautikos II

Μια φωτογραφια του LATO Στο Λιμανι του Πειραια Στις 31/1/2008και ωρα 07:25

----------


## panthiras1

Τελικά τα ΛΑΤΩ - ΛΙΣΣΟΣ έκτός του JASON12345, έχουν κι άλλους πολλούς θαυμαστές.

----------


## Nautikos II

Φιλε Panthira1 Πιστευω πως LATO - LISSOS - EXPRESS PEGASUS - SUPER FERRY II Ειναι απο τα ποιο αγαπημενα [ΠΑΛΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ]

----------


## Νaval22

Προσωπικά προτιμώ τον Ερωτοκριτο,αν και αυτά τα πλοία έχω την εντύπωση ότι ήταν πολύ πιο χαριτωμένα πρίν την επιμύκηνση τους στην Ιαπωνία

----------


## nautikos

Το Λατω ειναι σιγουρα πιο ''φορτωμενο'' σε υπερκατασκευες, ενω το Ερωτοκριτος οχι τοσο, διατηρωντας λιγο απο την παλια του φινετσα. Ψηφιζω και γω Ερωτοκριτο.

----------


## JASON12345

Εμἐνα μου φαίνεται λίγο άδειο το Ερωτόκριτος :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## scoufgian

> Εμἐνα μου φαίνεται λίγο άδειο το Ερωτόκριτος


συμφωνω μαζι σου φιλε

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Εμἐνα μου φαίνεται λίγο άδειο το Ερωτόκριτος


 
Συμφωνω με το φιλο Jason,ο Ερωτοκριτος ειναι λιγο αδειος ομολογουμενως,αλλα και το Λατω ειναι σχετικα ατσουμπαλο πρυμα.Νομιζω οτι κατι ενδιαμεσο σε Λατω και Ερωτοκριτο θα ηταν το ιδανικοτερο.Παντως αν πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να επιλεξω καποιο τοτε επιλεγω Λατω.Επισης μια επισημανση.Παρατηρωντας συχνα στο siros-observer το βαπορι μπορω να πω πως η ταχυτητα του παραμενει σε πολυ καλα επιπεδα,πραγμα που ειχα διαπιστωσει και οταν ηταν στη γραμμη των Χανιων επειδη εμπαινε στη Σουδα τουλαχιστον 30 λεπτα νωριτερα απο τα υπολοιπα.Παρατηρωντας απο "ψηλα" λοιπον διαπιστωσα οτι ειναι το ταχυτερο απο ολα τα συμβατικα βαπορια της ΑΝΕΚ με την ταχυτητα του να βρισκεται μεταξυ 19,1-19,8 κομβων ενω μερικες φορες ξεπερνα και τους 20 κομβους.Τα υπολοιπα συμβατικα της εταιριας βρισκονται σταθερα καπου στους 18,5 με το Λισσος ακομα πιο κατω στο 18 ξερο (δεν ταξιδευει τωρα,μιλαω για πριν απο λιγο καιρο).Παραθετω και ενα print screen για του λογου το αληθες...Μια χαρα το Λατω λοιπον...


Lato_7_2_2007_19.9 kts.jpg

----------


## JASON12345

> Λατω ειναι σχετικα ατσουμπαλο πρυμα.Νομιζω οτι κατι ενδιαμεσο σε Λατω και Ερωτοκριτο θα ηταν το ιδανικοτερο.
> 
> 
> Lato_7_2_2007_19.9 kts.jpg


Αυτό το έχω σκεφτεί και εγώ.
Πάντως αυτή η ιδιαιτερότητα στο σχήμα του έχει και τα καλά της.

----------


## scoufgian

οσο κι αν περασαν τα χρονια.οσο κι αν το "τραυματισανε" το καλοκαιρι απο τη μισθωση του,αυτο παραμενει ενα απο τα αγαπημενα πλοια της καρδιας μας.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2483

----------


## jumpman

Isws to kalutero ploio pou exei proorismo thn Krhth an eksairesoume ta palatia kai isws to kalutero kai pio wraio ploio ths anek meta to Olympic Champion kai to Hellenic Spirit.Pragmatika vaporaros gia thn hlikia tou.Apopsh mou kalutero kai apo Leuka Ori kai Sophocles V.

----------


## vassilisman

ontos. pryma fainetai  "strapatsarismeno"  san grammi. xeroyme pws to epathe ayto ?  :Confused: 

sygkekrimena, apo to simeio poy teleiwnei to simaiaki sto sinialo sti mpanta

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οσον αφορα για την ταχυτητα του βαποριου που εγραψα παραπανω,οποιος θελει ας μπει τωρα στο http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/ για να το δει και μετα ματια του.Παλι στο 19,7 το Λατω σε αντθεση με το Πρεβελη που ειναι στο  18-18,2.

----------


## captain 83

Το ΛΑΤΩ υπάρχει ένα ενδεχόμενο να το πουλήσει η ΑΝΕΚ αν βρεθεί αγοραστής που πληρεί τις προυποθέσεις της. Κάτι πήγε να γίνει την περασμένη βδομάδα, αλλά πρέπει να ναυάγησε.

----------


## JASON12345

> Το ΛΑΤΩ υπάρχει ένα ενδεχόμενο να το πουλήσει η ΑΝΕΚ αν βρεθεί αγοραστής που πληρεί τις προυποθέσεις της. Κάτι πήγε να γίνει την περασμένη βδομάδα, αλλά πρέπει να ναυάγησε


Σοβαρά?
Κακό αυτό,γιατί σημαίνει ότι ψάχνονται :Sad: 
Σημαντική πληροφορία.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Κατω τα χερια απο το Λατω!!!!!!:xΑκτοπλοικα δεν εχουμε και παμε να χασουμε οτι καλο απο τα παλια εχει απομεινει.

----------


## JASON12345

Γεια σου ρε Νιόνιε.
Συμφωνώ απολύτως αλλά καλό να το έγραφες στο θέμα του ΛΑΤΟΥ καθώς έκανα την αρχή πριν.

Καλά στην ΑΝΕΚ δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνονται.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αν μπορει να μεταφερει τα δυο τελευταια μηνυματα ο Νικος στο thread του Λατω θα μας εξυπηρετουσε πολυ. :Wink:

----------


## panthiras1

Εγώ δεν απορώ που ψάχνονται, γιατί το πλοίο είναι μεγάλης ηλικίας. Αν και σαν μεγαλύτερο το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ πιστεύω πως προηγείται (JASON12345 παρ' όλο που σου αρέσει ιδιαίτερα, πρέπει να συμφωνήσεις ότι τα γηρασμένα κάνουν τόπο στα νιάτα (σε όλους τους τομείς)).

----------


## Baggeliq

*ΤΟ ΛΑΤΟ ΟΠΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΔΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ* 


IMG_8547.JPG

----------


## JASON12345

Ε όχι και ποτέ.
Τι εννοείς.?
Ωραία φωτογραφία πάντως.
Στην γαλλία είναι, το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε?

----------


## panthiras1

> [IMG]Baggeliq  
> Τζόβενο
> Εγγραφή: 04-02-2008
> Περιοχή: Athnes
> Μηνύματα: 59 
> 
> 
>  
> *ΤΟ ΛΑΤΟ ΟΠΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΔΕΙ ΠΟΤΕ*


Γιατί το λες αυτό;
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/lato_1975_b_11.htm
Υπάρχει στο γνωστό site.

----------


## JASON12345

Ε,ναι,υπάρχουν πάραπολλές με τα ξενικά σινιάλα.

----------


## JASON12345

> Εγώ δεν απορώ που ψάχνονται, γιατί το πλοίο είναι μεγάλης ηλικίας. Αν και σαν μεγαλύτερο το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ πιστεύω πως προηγείται (JASON12345 παρ' όλο που σου αρέσει ιδιαίτερα, πρέπει να συμφωνήσεις ότι τα γηρασμένα κάνουν τόπο στα νιάτα (σε όλους τους τομείς)).


Εντάκσει κάποια στιγμή δυστηχώς πρέπει να γίνει και αυτό.
Αλλά αισθάνομαι βολεμένος με τα ΛΙΣΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΑΤΟ και δεν βρίσκω σοβαρό λόγο 
να φύγουν.
Τόσο πολύ ενοχλεί η ηλικία?
Παρατηρώ τελευταία με αυτό κύμα καινουργίλας που ήρθε να έχουν όλα παρόμοιο σχήμα όψη με αποτέλεσμα να χάνουν το χαρακτήρα τους.
Αυτά τα πλοία πιστεύω το σπάνε αυτό.
Σε καμιά πενηνταριά χρόνια όλα θα έχουν γίνει σαν διαστημόπλοια και εγώ θα πολεμάω να μείνουν τα χαιτςπιντ όσο πιο πολύ γίνεται φαντάζομαι :Very Happy:

----------


## μιχαλης79

Παρακαλώ πατήστε ένα από τα εικονίδια γρήγορης απάντησης στα παραπάνω μηνύματα για να ενεργοποιήσετε τη λειτουργία γρήγορης απάντησης.

----------


## μιχαλης79

Για την ηλικια του πιστευω οτι ειναι μια χαρα και μπορει να ειναι και το πιο καλοταξιδο καραβι στο Αιγαιο αυτη την στιγμη.Γνησιο καραβι με χοντρη λαμαρινα,οχι ψευτια τυπου Νησος Μυκονος-Χιος, BS2-Ιθακη κτλ. Σε μερικα χρονια και οταν εχουν φτασει στην ηλικια του Λατω αυτα θα δουμε πως θα εχουν γινει και θα το συζητησουμε αν ειμαστε καλα.

----------


## Nautikos II

> Αρχικο μηνυμα απο τον μιχαλης79 Παρακαλω πατηστε ενα απο τα εικονιδια γρηγορης απαντησης στα παραπανω μηνυματα για να ενεργοποιησετε τη λειτουργια γρηγορης απαντησης.


Τι ενοεις με αυτο? μηπως ειναι λιγο λαθος? Mαλλον εστειλες την ετοιμη φορμα, Συμβαινουν αυτα!
Η δικη μου γνωμη φιλε μιχαλη79 για το LATO.......ειναι ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟΣ

----------


## μιχαλης79

> Παρακαλώ πατήστε ένα από τα εικονίδια γρήγορης απάντησης στα παραπάνω μηνύματα για να ενεργοποιήσετε τη λειτουργία γρήγορης απάντησης.


Αυτο εγινε απο λαθος. Συγνωμη!! 
Εγω ειμαι απο τους Πρωτους που υποστηριζω το πλοιο,εξαλου εκανα Δοκιμος 13 μηνες περιπου και Ανθυπ/ρχος 6 μηνες σε αυτο το πλοιο,οποτε το λατρευω.

----------


## Nautikos II

Το καταλαβα, ειναι πιστευω απο τα καλυτερα [Παλια Πλοια] Που εχει αρκετους Θαυμαστες, Αλλα οταν καποιος που εχει εργαστει στο πλοιο λεει το [λατρευω], τα λογια περιτευουν!!!

----------


## panthiras1

Δεν διαφωνώ με κανένα. Και τα παλιά και τα καινούργια έχουν το δικό τους στυλ και τις δικές τους συμπάθειες. Όμως επιμένω ότι τα παλιά πρέπει να κάνουν τόπο στα νέα. Φαντάζεστε να ταξιδεύαμε από Πειραια για Κρήτη με ... ιστιοφόρα μιάς άλλης εποχής; Οι εποχές αλλάζουν και μπαίνουν συνεχώς νέα πιό πολυτελή και πιό γρήγορα καράβια. Όχι πως τα παλιά δεν ήταν καλά για την εποχή τους.

----------


## Nautikos II

Αυτο ειναι σιγουρο, μετα απο καποια χρονια πρεπει να παιρνουν το δρομο τους!

----------


## Baggeliq

> Αυτο ειναι σιγουρο, μετα απο καποια χρονια πρεπει να παιρνουν το δρομο τους!


 Ακριβός γιατί η ανακατασκευή του δεν αξίζει και πολλά μονό για τους πληρόκητες για έσοδα και από την άλλη την ασφάλεια ποιος την σκεφτείτε στην Ελλάδα μονό …. αφήστε το  καλυτέρα 

Μου λέτε;

----------


## Nautikos II

Βεβαια, αν και ακομα πιστευω ειναι αξιοπλοο, ισως και οριακα

----------


## Baggeliq

> Βεβαια, αν και ακομα πιστευω ειναι αξιοπλοο, ισως και οριακα


 *Αυτό είναι άλλο που λες όλα είναι ικανά να ταξιδεύουν*

----------


## Nautikos II

Ισως ολα να ειναι ικανα, αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι και ολα [ΑΞΙΟΠΛΟΟΑ]

----------


## giannisk88

Βλέπω τώρα στο openseas εκτός την κλασική αναχώρηση του Κνωσσός τις 21,00 απο Ηράκλειο, τον Βενιζέλαρο αναχώρηση στις 12,00 το μεσημέρι και το Λατώ στις 23,00??? :Confused: 
Μήπως επειδή είχε ξεμείνει Ηράκλειο απο το απαγορευτικό??
Ενώ ένας φίλος μου είπε οτι κατα τις 1 παρά είδε την Πασιφάη (και το Λευτέρη)στα ανοιχτά του Ηρακλείου προς Πειραιά και όντως τη βλέπω
στο ΑΙΣ..

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Μήπως επειδή είχε ξεμείνει Ηράκλειο απο το απαγορευτικό??..


Φίλε μου *Γιάννη* το πλοίο δεν είχε ξεμείνει στο Ηράκλειο, το πρωί βρισκόταν στον Πειραιά και αναχώρησε αμέσως άμα τη άρσει του απαγορευτικού.

----------


## giannisk88

> Φίλε μου *Γιάννη* το πλοίο δεν είχε ξεμείνει στο Ηράκλειο, το πρωί βρισκόταν στον Πειραιά και αναχώρησε αμέσως άμα τη άρσει του απαγορευτικού.


AAAA ok φίλε μου τώρα κατάλαβα!!!Thank's

----------


## μιχαλης79

Η αρχαία πόλη της Λατώ απέχει 3 χιλιόμετρα από την Κριτσά. Οι Δωριείς έχτισαν την πόλη τον 7ο αιώνα π.Χ. Τα τείχη και τα κτίρια πάντως που φαίνονται σήμερα χρονολογούνται κυρίως στον 4ο και τον 5ο αιώνα π.Χ. Η Λατώ προστατευόταν από πύργους και δύο ακροπόλεις. Ήταν μία από τις ισχυρότερες πόλεις της Κρήτης. Η Λατώ καταστράφηκε γύρω στο 200 π.Χ., Στους Ρωμαϊκούς Χρόνους το λιμάνι της, η Λατώ Ετέρα στην πλευρά του Αγίου Νικολάου, εξελίχθηκε σε σημαντική πόλη.

----------


## JASON12345

Α,σε αυτήν την πλευρά της Κρήτης είναι.
Εγώ νόμιζα νότια ΧΑΝΙΑ-ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ.
Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## jumpman

To Lato shmera eftase kata tis 9:30 to vradu sto Hrakleio alla dustuxws de mporesa na dw ti wra tha efuge.

----------


## captain 83

Που είναι το Λατώ οεο; Με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση μας ήρθε σήμερα στον Πειραιά. Ώρα άφιξης 09:30 περίπου;

----------


## Apostolos

Ηξερε κάποιος ότι έχει επιθεωρηθεί το Λατώ απο την Endeavor?

----------


## captain 83

Κάτι είχα γράψει σε προηγούμενο ποστ μου αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το ποια ήταν η εταιρεία που το επιθεώρησε. Γι΄ αυτό και δεν ανέφερα το όνομα αυτής.

----------


## μιχαλης79

> Ηξερε κάποιος ότι έχει επιθεωρηθεί το Λατώ απο την Endeavor?


Λετε να αλλαξει σηνιαλα και να γυρισε στη Αδριατικη? οπου και ξεκινησε να ταξιδευει οταν ηρθε στην Ελλαδα το 1989? 
Αν ειναι να πουληθει τοτε ας τον παρουν αυτοι που να μην φυγει ακομα απο την Ελλαδα (αν και κατα την γνωμη μου αλλο εχει σειρα πριν,αλλα τελος παντων... αλλοι αποφασιζουν)!!

----------


## jumpman

To ploio xtes efuge apo Hrakleio me tria tetarta kathusterhsh.Fortwne foul ntalikes.Gemise tigka opws kai to Knossos me to opoio taksideua xtes.Eixe kai arketo kairo kai mallon o vaporas ta vrhke duskola.Edw to Knossos kathusterhse mia wra.To Lato den tha kathusterouse.

----------


## Trakman

Συμφωνώ Μιχάλη, άλλο καράβι πρέπει να φύγει πρώτα...!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αφιερωμενες σε ολους αλλα κυριως στον Jason.Αν μας το παρουν απο τον Πειραια παλι θα το βγαζουμε στην Πατρα οποτε δεν αγχωνομαστε.Α ρε βαπορα...

Lato_13_2_2008_Peiraias.JPG

Lato_13_2_2008_Peiraias_2.JPG

Lato_13_2_2008_Peiraias_3.JPG

----------


## JASON12345

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ 
 Μου θύμισες πολλά συγκινητικά δειλινά αναχωρήσεως του ενλόγω καραβιού.  (9 το βράδυ)

----------


## giannisk88

Captain nionio  τέλεις πραγματικ@!!!!!!!!!!
Βασικά μπορεί να μην είναι και το πιό όμορφο πλοίο εξωτερικά αλλά πιστεύω οτι εσωτερικά είναι πολύ καλό!!Βλέπω καταρχάς κάτι που δεν έχουν τα Ηρακλειότηκα παλατια (Κνωσσός-Φαιστός), αυτό το πλοίο έχει *καταστρώματα.
*Ευάερα, ευήλια, πολλά, δίαφορα!!!Και απο μέσα πρέπει να είναι πολυτελή πλοίο!!Το συμπαθώ γενικά πολύ αυτό το βάπορα..

----------


## Trakman

Και γω νομίζω ότι το ΛΑΤΩ είναι η χαρά του καραβολάτρη!! Όπως και το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ το οποίο έχει και αυτό μεγάλα καταστρώματα, άσχετα αν τελευταία δεν το συμπαθούν και πολύ...

----------


## JASON12345

:Ναι,αυτά τα καταστρώματα είνι το μεγάλο του ατού.
Μια παρατήρηση.
Πολύ απομακρυμένο από τον ντόκο μου φαίνεται στην φωτό. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## panthiras1

Πιθανόν να μην έχει ολοκληρώσει τις κινήσεις του για να δέσει.

----------


## scoufgian

> Πιθανόν να μην έχει ολοκληρώσει τις κινήσεις του για να δέσει.


δεν νομιζω φιλε να ισχυει κατι τετοιο γιατι η φωτο ειναι τραβηγμενη απογευμα και το πλοιο αν δεν κανω λαθος ειχε ερθει το πρωι.τοση ωρα για να δεσει!!!!ημαρτον

----------


## panthiras1

Πως ξέρεις ότι η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη απόγευμα;
Μήπως απο την θέση που έχουν οι σκιές;

----------


## scoufgian

> Πως ξέρεις ότι η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη απόγευμα;
> Μήπως απο την θέση που έχουν οι σκιές;


αμα εχεις φαει ωρες ολοκληρες στο πειραια φιλε πανθηρα,για φωτογραφιες τα καταλαβαινεις ολα..

----------


## JASON12345

Από το χρώμα.
Είναι ξεκάθαρο.Αλλά πέρα από αυτό.Ο κάπτεν νιόνιος είναι πάνω στο τσάμπιον και φαίνεται και η στιγμή που φεύγει.

----------


## panthiras1

scouffgian



> αμα εχεις φαει ωρες ολοκληρες στο πειραια φιλε πανθηρα,για φωτογραφιες τα καταλαβαινεις ολα..


Πάω πάσο. Δεν ξέρω πως το βρήκες, πάντως αν αναλύσουμε τις σκιές, έχεις δίκιο. Ο ήλιος είναι δυτικά, άρα οι σκιές των αντικειμένων πέφτουν ανατολικά.

jason12345



> Από το χρώμα.
> Είναι ξεκάθαρο.Αλλά πέρα από αυτό.Ο κάπτεν νιόνιος είναι πάνω στο τσάμπιον και φαίνεται και η στιγμή που φεύγει.


Σωστός και ο Jason12345

----------


## μιχαλης79

> :Ναι,αυτά τα καταστρώματα είνι το μεγάλο του ατού.
> Μια παρατήρηση.
> Πολύ απομακρυμένο από τον ντόκο μου φαίνεται στην φωτό.


Για δυο λογους μενει μια θεση πιο ανοιχτο απο την προβλητα. 1: Για να μπορει το Τσαμπιον να φευγει πιο ευκολα και 2: στην μεση περιπου της προβλητας υπαρχουν αβαθη που εχει κολησει και το Λατω εκει πιο παλια και τι Λισσος,οποτε για να μην εχουν τα ιδια,προσεχουν.. :Wink:

----------


## JASON12345

Και τα ΚΡΗΤΗ τώρα που το λες τα έβλεπα απομακρυσμένα από τον ντόκο.
Απλώς εμένα μου είχε μείνει η εικόνα του ΛΑΤΟΥ στην θέση των ΧΑΝΙΩΝ που ήταν κολημένο.Ο Βενιζέλος πάλι όταν έρχεται αράζει κοντά στον ντόκο.Μαλιστα σε ένα σημείο μπορείς και να τον ακουμπήσεις!

----------


## μιχαλης79

Το κανουν αυτο γιατι τα Κρητη και το Λατω βγενουν λιγο εξω απο την γωνια και δεν θα ηταν ευκολο να δεσει η να λυσει το πλοιο που παει Χανια,ενω ο Βενιζελος δεν εξεχει καθολου και δεν εμποδιζει κανενα αλλο.
Το θεμα ειναι να βοηθας τον συναδερφο καπετανιο να κανει την μανουβρα του (και ειδικα αν ειναι ιδιας εταιρειας) και οχι να δενεις εσυ και να μην σε νοιαζει τιποτα για τους υπολοιπους.

----------


## giannisk88

> Το κανουν αυτο γιατι τα Κρητη και το Λατω βγενουν λιγο εξω απο την γωνια και δεν θα ηταν ευκολο να δεσει η να λυσει το πλοιο που παει Χανια,ενω ο Βενιζελος δεν εξεχει καθολου και δεν εμποδιζει κανενα αλλο.
> Το θεμα ειναι να βοηθας τον συναδερφο καπετανιο να κανει την μανουβρα του (και ειδικα αν ειναι ιδιας εταιρειας) και οχι να δενεις εσυ και να μην σε νοιαζει τιποτα για τους υπολοιπους.


Ετσι ακριβώς!Πάντως όσες φορές θυμάμαι να έχω ανέβει Πειραιά, τα πλοία της Ανεκ που είναι για Ηράκλειο αράζαν λίγο μακρυά απο το ντόκο!!Δηλαδή δεν το κολούσαν στο πλάι και μου έκανε εντύπωση!Τότε αν δεν κανώ λάθος ήταν η Λατώ που ερχόνταν Ηράκλειο.

----------


## Baggeliq

> Αφιερωμενες σε ολους αλλα κυριως στον Jason.Αν μας το παρουν απο τον Πειραια παλι θα το βγαζουμε στην Πατρα οποτε δεν αγχωνομαστε.Α ρε βαπορα...
> 
> Lato_13_2_2008_Peiraias.JPG
> 
> Lato_13_2_2008_Peiraias_2.JPG
> 
> Lato_13_2_2008_Peiraias_3.JPG


 
*Πολύ ωραίες από που τις τράβηξες ?*

----------


## Baggeliq

> δεν νομιζω φιλε να ισχυει κατι τετοιο γιατι η φωτο ειναι τραβηγμενη απογευμα και το πλοιο αν δεν κανω λαθος ειχε ερθει το πρωι.τοση ωρα για να δεσει!!!!ημαρτον


 *Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο φαίνεται καθαρά αυτό από τα στίγματα της σκιάς που σχηματίζει κάθετα πόρος την προβλήτα νομιζω
*

----------


## JASON12345

> *Πολύ ωραίες από που τις τράβηξες ?*


Να απαντήσω εγώ;
Από το Τσάμπιον.
Παιδιά δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι.
Σε τι βοηθάει ακριβώς να είναι απομακρυσμένα από τον ντόκο;

----------


## μιχαλης79

H Πλωρη των Κρητη και του Λατω εξεχουν απο την γωνια που δενει η πρυμη του Τσαμπιον (και καθε πλοιου που δενει στην θεση αυτη) τωρα με αποτελεσμα να μην ειναι ευκολο να δεσει και να λυσει το τσαμπιον και ετσι κρατανε το Λατω και τα Κρητη λιγο ποιο ανοιχτα και οχι να ακουμπανε στο πλαι τους τελιως για να μην γινει ατυχημα.

----------


## JASON12345

OK.SE EYXARISTO

----------


## jumpman

To Lato exei toulaxiston 1:30 wra kathusterhsh.Mhpws gnwrizei kaneis ti sumvainei?Kolhse pouthena? Exei polla forthga? Vlavh?Molis twra ksekinhse.Alla giati arghse toso?

----------


## navigation

μη ξεχναμε και τις ναυλωσεις που ¨παιζουν¨ το καλοκαιρι.Λογικα και βαση με αυτα που ακουω το Λατω θα ναυλωθει παλι!!!

----------


## captain 83

Τουλάχιστον να μη γυρίσει σακάτικο πάλι.

----------


## panthiras1

http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/
Εδώ βλέπω ότι το ΛΑΤΩ έχει αλλάξει θέση στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.

----------


## μιχαλης79

> http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/
> Εδώ βλέπω ότι το ΛΑΤΩ έχει αλλάξει θέση στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.


Δεν εχουμε καναπει οτι αποφευγει οποτε μπορει να μπαινει το Λατω στην μεσα θεση για να μην καθετε στα αβαθη που εχει εκει. 
Εκτος και αν μονιμα αλλαξαν θεση τα Χανιωτικα με τα Ηρακλειοτικα.
Αν καποιος ξερει κατι πιο σιγουρα

----------


## kalypso

δεν μπορώ να πώ με σιγουριά αλλά ίσως τελικά να αλλάξαν θέσεις τα χανιώτικα με τα ηρακλιώτικα,αφού και το Kriti I άλλαξε θέση με το Εl. Venizelos.

----------


## jumpman

Kai persi eixe ginei auto gia ena diasthma otan to Lato htan gia Hrakleio kai to El.Venizelos gia Chania.Ara mallon nomizw pws einai proswrino.

----------


## kalypso

μάλλον....το πρόβλημα είναι με κάποιους ανεγκέφαλους που φτάνουν στο καταπέλτη του Kriti I και ρωτούν "αυτό πάει Χανιά"??μα καλά δεν βλέπουν το εισιτήριό τους το όνομα του πλοίου που ταξιδεύουν????

----------


## μιχαλης79

> μάλλον....το πρόβλημα είναι με κάποιους ανεγκέφαλους που φτάνουν στο καταπέλτη του Kriti I και ρωτούν "αυτό πάει Χανιά"??μα καλά δεν βλέπουν το εισιτήριό τους το όνομα του πλοίου που ταξιδεύουν????


Οχι βεβαια. λιγοι ειναι αυτοι που ξερουν σε ποιο σημειο το εισιτηριου γραφειο το ονομα του πλοιου. Απλα βλεπουν στην πρυμνη του πλοιου που γραφει το λιμανι νηολογιου με μεγαλα γραματα και νομιζουν οτι εκει παει...
τι να πεις!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Θα μου επιτρέψεις φίλη Καλυψώ να παρατηρήσω, ότι ο χαρακτηρισμός *''ανεγκέφαλοι''* ακούγεται κάπως άσχημος και προσβλητικός.

Θεωρώ ότι ανάμεσα στους επιβάτες που πηγαίνουν στη Κρήτη σίγουρα θα περιλαμβάνονται και κάποιοι άνθρωποι, ίσως μεγάλοι σε ηλικία, ίσως ακόμα και αγράμματοι, οι οποίοι δεν μπήκαν στο κόπο να διαβάσουν το όνομα του πλοίου στο εισητήριο τους, ή και ακόμα δεν μπορούσαν να το διαβάσουν, και απλά ρώτησαν και κάποιος τους υπέδειξε το σημείο που βρίσκεται δεμένο το καράβι.

Δεν είναι όλοι οι επιβάτες ''καραβολάτρες'', και έχω προσωπικό παράδειγμα συγγενή μου ο οποίος επιστρέφοντας από ταξίδι στη Κρήτη και ρωτώντας τον με ποιό πλοίο ταξίδεψε, δεν ήξερε να μου απαντήσει, γιατι πολύ απλά δεν τον ενδιέφερε το όνομα του.

Πιστεύω ότι καλό θα είναι να αποφεύγονται τέτοιοι χαρακτηρισμοί.  :Smile:

----------


## giannisk88

> μάλλον....το πρόβλημα είναι με κάποιους ανεγκέφαλους που φτάνουν στο καταπέλτη του Kriti I και ρωτούν "αυτό πάει Χανιά"??μα καλά δεν βλέπουν το εισιτήριό τους το όνομα του πλοίου που ταξιδεύουν????


Σοβαρα γινετε αυτό???:mrgreen:
Πολυ-έλεος!!!Μου θυμίζει τα λεωφορεία στην αφετηρία  που πρίν ξεκινήσουν το νέο δρομολόγιο για κάποιο άλλο προορισμό έχουν πάνω το προηγούμενο δρομολόγιο και πρέπει να ρωτήσεις το λεωφορειατζή που πάει!!!:mrgreen:

----------


## Nautikos II

Αν συμβαινει αυτο, πραγματικα ειναι για γελια  :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

----------


## Trakman

Μερικές φορές ρωτάνε και για άλλο λόγο: Μπορεί λόγω κάποιου απαγορευτικού να έχει αλλάξει η σειρά για το δρομολόγιο (πχ το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ενώ θα έπρεπε να είναι Πειραιά, να έχει ξεμείνει στα Χανιά). Οπότε κάποιος επιβάτης στον Πειραιά, μή βλέποντας το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ το οποίο αναγράφεται στο εισίτήριό του, ρωτάει ποιο από τα δύο καράβια της ΑΝΕΚ που είναι δεμένα σχεδόν δίπλα-δίπλα (για Χανιά και για Ηράκλειο) πάει για Χανιά.

----------


## El Greco

den einai thema an eisa karavolatris i an eisai agramatos, einai ontos thema oti den exis mialo.

Otan agorazis eisitirio, aktoploiako i aeroporiko sta ekdotiria sou epanalanvanoune panta ta oraria kai to onoma tou karaviou i tin aeroporiki eteria.  

Otan ston pelati exoune pi 10 fores Lato 20.30 i ora gia Heraklio, einai ikanos na mpi stin sira tou El. Venizelos pou pai Chania kai feygi 21.00.  Eki vevea mpori kai na ton afisoune na mpi mesa xoris na paroun champari oti to eisitirio pou kopsane eixe alo prorismo.  tellos panton, den einai thema an eisai agramatos i oxi. Mporo na dikiologiso tous megaliterous se ilikia, an kai  thinisos den kanoune lathi se ayta. Oli i ali, agramati i oxi poli apla den exoune mialo!!!  kai sas pliroforo oti distixos den einai kai ligi.    Me tin anek einai ena paradigma, iparxoune ala ekatomiria paradigmata,
Kai min milisoume tote gia tis anaxorisis stis 00.30 opou i epivates efanizontousan 23 ores argotera gia na mpoune sto plio, i gia tous diaforous pou pigenoune gia Kerkira kai telika epidi den ksipnane ftanoune Venetia i kapote Ancona....  Ayti einai oli agramati i megali se ilikia???

nomizo oti vgika ektos thema......

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από ότι φαίνεται μετά και τις τοποθετήσεις και άλλων φίλων γύρω από το θέμα, αποτελώ την ...συντριπτική μειοψηφία.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

¶ρα αν θέλουμε -με καθαρά δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες- να εξάγουμε ένα συμπέρασμα, αυτό είναι ότι αν κάποιος επιβάτης που πηγαίνει στη Κρήτη, βράδυ στο λιμάνι μπροστά σε δύο πλοία κυριολεκτικά ''κολλημένα'' πλώρη με πρύμη, και κουβαλόντας τις όποιες αποσκευές του, θελήσει στον καταπέλτη του πλοίου να βεβαιωθεί ότι πράγματι μπαίνει στο σωστό πλοίο, αυτός θα είναι πολύ απλά ένας ''ανεγκέφαλος''.

Υποτάσσομαι στην πλειοψηφία ..............

----------


## nautikos

Μπορει οπως λες Espresso να εισαι μειοψηφια, αλλα και το δειγμα δεν ειναι μεγαλο, οποτε δεν μπορεις να εξαγεις σωστα αποτελεσματα, αυτα λεει η στατιστικη:mrgreen:.

Απο κει και περα πιστευω οτι ο ορος ''ανεγκεφαλος'' εναι αδοκιμος. Γιατι σιγουρα καποιοι ηλικιωμενοι ή καποιοι που προκειται να ταξιδεψουν αλλα τους απασχολουν διαφορα προβληματα εκεινη τη στιγμη, σιγουρα δεν θα ασχοληθουν με αυτα. 

Αλλα και εμενα προσωπικα με τσατιζει πολυ το γεγονος οτι το μεγαλυτερο μερος των επιβατων αγνοει πχ το ονομα του πλοιου που ταξιδευει και ας ειναι μεσα του. Και δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι αυτοι οι ιδιοι να θυμουνται το ονομα του καθε τυχαρπαστου πχ ποδοσφαιριστη ή τραγουδιστη και να μην συγκρατουνε το ονομα ενος πλοιου. Ευτυχως τα πλοια για διαφορους λογους εχουν και ονομα και προσωπικοτητα, δεν ειναι ουτε αεροπλανα ουτε λεωφορεια! Με αυτους τα εχω και γω και σου λεει μετα ναυτικος λαος...

----------


## El Greco

> αν κάποιος επιβάτης που πηγαίνει στη Κρήτη, βράδυ στο λιμάνι μπροστά σε δύο πλοία κυριολεκτικά ''κολλημένα'' πλώρη με πρύμη, και κουβαλόντας τις όποιες αποσκευές του, θελήσει στον καταπέλτη του πλοίου να βεβαιωθεί ότι πράγματι μπαίνει στο σωστό πλοίο, αυτός θα είναι πολύ απλά ένας ''ανεγκέφαλος''.
> 
> Υποτάσσομαι στην πλειοψηφία ..............


an rotage kalo tha eitane, to provlima einai oti den rotai kan... eki teriazi to anegkefalos

----------


## Nautikos II

> Μερικές φορές ρωτάνε και για άλλο λόγο: Μπορεί λόγω κάποιου απαγορευτικού να έχει αλλάξει η σειρά για το δρομολόγιο (πχ το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ενώ θα έπρεπε να είναι Πειραιά, να έχει ξεμείνει στα Χανιά). Οπότε κάποιος επιβάτης στον Πειραιά, μή βλέποντας το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ το οποίο αναγράφεται στο εισίτήριό του, ρωτάει ποιο από τα δύο καράβια της ΑΝΕΚ που είναι δεμένα σχεδόν δίπλα-δίπλα (για Χανιά και για Ηράκλειο) πάει για Χανιά.


Ε ναι αν δεν υπαρχει το πλοιο που αναγραφεται στο εισητιριο, τοτε εχει λογους να ρωτησει, σωστα, αλλα αν καποιου το εισητιριο λεει ΛΑΤΟ πχ, και παει στο ναυτη του ΛΑΤΟ και ρωταει, :mrgreen: τοτε ειναι προβλημα.

----------


## μιχαλης79

> den einai thema an eisa karavolatris i an eisai agramatos, einai ontos thema oti den exis mialo.
> 
> Otan agorazis eisitirio, aktoploiako i aeroporiko sta ekdotiria sou epanalanvanoune panta ta oraria kai to onoma tou karaviou i tin aeroporiki eteria. 
> 
> Otan ston pelati exoune pi 10 fores Lato 20.30 i ora gia Heraklio, einai ikanos na mpi stin sira tou El. Venizelos pou pai Chania kai feygi 21.00. Eki vevea mpori kai na ton afisoune na mpi mesa xoris na paroun champari oti to eisitirio pou kopsane eixe alo prorismo. tellos panton, den einai thema an eisai agramatos i oxi. Mporo na dikiologiso tous megaliterous se ilikia, an kai thinisos den kanoune lathi se ayta. Oli i ali, agramati i oxi poli apla den exoune mialo!!! kai sas pliroforo oti distixos den einai kai ligi. Me tin anek einai ena paradigma, iparxoune ala ekatomiria paradigmata,
> Kai min milisoume tote gia tis anaxorisis stis 00.30 opou i epivates efanizontousan 23 ores argotera gia na mpoune sto plio, i gia tous diaforous pou pigenoune gia Kerkira kai telika epidi den ksipnane ftanoune Venetia i kapote Ancona.... Ayti einai oli agramati i megali se ilikia???
> 
> nomizo oti vgika ektos thema......


Δεν νομιζω να τους αφηνουν να περνανε απο το check in και μεσα,γιατι την ωρα που χτυπανε το εισιτηριο βγαινει λαθος,οποτε τους στελνουν στο κανονικο καραβι μετα. Το ξερω πολυ καλα αυτο!!!

----------


## El Greco

analogos tin periodo, kalokairi apo tin stigmi pou kovoune to eisitiro mexri na scannaristi  mesolavi arketo xrono, kai o epivatis mpori na exi ftasi eidi sta pano deck kai na exi vri kai thesi.  Ayto tixeni se olles tis eteries oxi mono stin Anek.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σήμερα στον Πειραιά. Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο *jason*.

LATO.jpg

----------


## JASON12345

Ευχαριστώ!!!
Και σήμερα το σκεφτόμουνα αυτό το καράβι.

----------


## μιχαλης79

4 Ιουλιου 1998 στις 5 περιπου το απογευμα και ενω το πλοιο επεστρεφε απο ημερησιο δρομολογιο απο τα χανια μπαινει κανονικα μεσα στο λιμανι του Πειραια,αρχιζει στην μεγαλη λεκανη να κανει την δεξια συνηθης στροφη,αλλα μολις στριβει και αναποδιζει για την θεση του και λιγα μετρα πριν φτασει,λογο εντονου δυτικου αερα που υπηρχε στο λιμανι το παρασερνει και αρχικα το ριχνει πανω στο Χαισπιντ 1 που ηταν στην θεση που δενει και τωρα,ευτηχως δεν εγινε τιποτα εκτος απο μια μπαρουλα στην πλωρη δεξια στο ζοναρι, και στο Λατω απλα εφυγε λιγη μπογια στα αριστερα του ετσι οπως ακουμπησε. Κανει πρωσω για να φυγει και μεχρι την πρυμνη κανει μαι γραμμη απο το γδαρσιμο πανω στο χαισπιντ.προσπαθοντας να βγει εξω μολις φευγει απο το χαισπιντ το γυριζει λιγο δεξια για να ευθηγραμιστει με την μπουκα αλλα μιας και ο αερας ηταν στο πλαι το παρασερνει ολο μαζι και το στελνει προς τα 200αρια που δυστηχως ηταμ εκει δεμενει το παλιο Αριαδνη των μινωικων, που επεσα πανω στην πλωρη του και η αριστρεη προπελα του Λατω επιασε την καδενα του Αριαδνη και την εκοψε,συνεχιζοντας το πρωσο (λογο του οτι μπροστα απο το λιμεναρχειο ηταν ενα πυρινοκινητο υποβρυχιο και εκανε συνεχεια προσο για να το αποφυγει) χτυπαει και στο παλιο Νησος Χιος που ηταν διπλα στο Αριαδνη και του κοβει και αυτου μια αγκυρα,συνεχιζοντας το πρωσο και για να αποφυγει το υποβρυχιο επεσε πανω στην γωνιατης προβλητας στης πογαδα (ευτηχως που ηταν εκει και οχι πανω στο υποβρυχιο που ηταν 5 μετρα πιο αριστερα) εκανε μια τρυπα στα αριστερα και λιγο πριν το πλωριο μπαρκαριζο, απο την γωνιακη μπιντα της προβλητας.
Ηταν ενα επισοδιακο απογευμα,κανενα πλοιο δεν καταφερε να μπει μεσα στο λιμανι και ετσι ειχαν μεινει ολα απο εξω και περιμεναν να πεσει ο αερας. οταν επεσε ο αερας αργα το βραδυ μεθορμισε στην απεναντι πλευρα (στον ΟΛΠ) να βγαλει το οχηματα που ειχε μεσα απο τον πρυμνιο πλαινο καταπελτη. ο κοσμος βγηκε απο το μπαρκαριζο λιγη ωρα μετα το χτυπημα.
Ο απολογισμος απο το Λατω ηταν: μια τρυπα κατω απο το ζοναρι στα αριστερα και μια στραβη αριστερη προπελα (που την επομενη εφυγε για Συρο και την αλλαξε) ευτηχως δεν χτυπησε κανενας.
Αυτη ειναι προσωπικη εμπειρια γιατι ημουν μεσα ναυτολογιμενος

----------


## JASON12345

Αυτήν την μέρα εννούσα.Ευχαριστούμε πολύ


> Έγω ακούσει (ίσως και από το φόρουμ δε θυμάμαι) ότι σε έναν τέτοιο καιρό το Λατό στο τσακ δεν θα προσέκρουε σε άλλο επιβατιγό.

----------


## Leo

Σ ευχαριστώ Μιχάλη για την εκτενή αναφορά και σένα Ιάσωνα που λόγω της ηλικίας σου θυμάσαι καλά  :Wink: . Πέρα από αυτό, το περιστατικό της δικής μου εμπειρίας ήταν πρωινή άφιξη με καθυστέριση μπήκε στο λιμάνι, δεν έγινε ζημιά αλλά έκανε 3 προσπάθειες να δέσει.

----------


## Trakman

Εντυπωσιακό το περιστατικό που μας περιγράφει ο φίλος Μιχάλης!! Θα περάσαν δύσκολες στιγμές στη γέφυρα!!

----------


## a.molos

Και μια φωτό του πλοίου απο την άφιξη του στην Ελλάδα πριν αρχίσει η μετασκευή. Τραβηγμένη πάνω απο την μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος.

----------


## Apostolos

Δίπλα απο το Σαπφώ! Το όμορφο πλωράτο καραβάκι ποιό είναι στην μικρή πλωτη???

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απο το Σαββατο 3/5/2008 στα Χανια το Λατω.Αντε να το ξαναχαρουμε στη γραμμη γιατι εχω να το ταξιδεψω απο τον 12/2006.Επισης τα 19,7 μιλακια του ειναι κατι παραπανω απο καλα...

----------


## sea_serenade

Πανέμορφο βαπόρι. Το θυμάμαι όταν είχε ξεκινήσει στις αρχές τις δεκαετίας του '90 στην Αδριατική μαζί με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ. Υπάρχουν άραγε φωτό των δύο πλοίων απο την εποχή της Αδριατικής? Δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρώ.

----------


## Ellinis

Nα μια από εμένα στο τέλος ενός ταξιδιού του, γύρω στα 1992.

----------


## sea_serenade

Επιτέλους..... Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Trakman

Ρε παιδιά, να εκφράσω μια απορία που την έχω πολύ καιρό για το Λατώ?
Γιατί η πρύμνη του μοιάζει να είναι ανασηκωμένη? Στην τελευταία φωτογραφία του φαίνεται καθαρά αυτό που λέω. Ήταν έτσι από την αρχή ή έγινε στη μετασκευή του?

----------


## konigi

Etsi egine meta tin metaskeui pou ipestei stin Iaponia 3 Xronia meta tin kataskeui tou.
O logos tis metaskeuis itan i afksimeni kinisi pou eixe i grammi pou ekane,kai i mi oikonomiki dinatotita gia xtisimo neou ploiou, tin opoia den itan dinato na tin kalipsei me ta 164 metra pou itan.
Tin idia akrivos metaskeui exei ipostei kai to adelfo ploio,o erotikritos!!!
To thema omos einai giati na anasikosan tin primi kai den tin ekanan omoiomorfi me to ipoloipo ploio...

----------


## Trakman

Αυτή ακριβώς είναι η απορία μου! Γιατί η πρύμνη δεν ακολούθησε τη γραμμή του υπόλοιπου πλοίου?
Στο Ερωτόκριτος πάντως είναι πολύ διακριτικό... Στο Λατώ χαλάει λίγο την εικόνα του! 
Σ'ευχαριστώ φίλε konigi!

----------


## Trakman

Αναθεωρώ! Ξαναείδα προσεκτικότερα το Ερωτόκριτος και νομίζω ότι και σε αυτό το ανασήκωμα της πρύμνης δείχνει άσχημο!

----------


## konigi

Ematha ton logo tis sikomenis primnis,
o logos loipon einai oi katapeltes!!!an to ploio sinexize stin idia grami,o primnios kai o plainos katapeltis prima tha itan poli xamila gia ta limania tis iaponias!!!
skepsou mono osa ploia exoun erthei apo tin xora tou anatelontos iliou poso psila exoun tous katapeltes tous...(Ariadne,Lefka Ori,Sofocles V,Blue Horizon,Ionian King,k.a ....)Ennoo tin klisi kai to ipsos se sxesi me ton doko

----------


## Νaval22

Η πρύμνη δεν ανασηκώθηκε περισσότερο στη πρώτη μετασκευή απλά λόγω της επιμικύνσης χάλασε η αρμονική γραμμή της σιμότητας και φαίνεται έτσι,επίσης στο ΛΑΤΩ φαίνεται ακόμα πιο έντονα λόγω των πρύμναιων υπερκατασκευών που μπήκαν στην Ελλάδα

----------


## Trakman

Λογικό μου ακούγεται!! Αλλά και πριν την επιμήκυνση πάλι δεν θα ήταν χαμηλά ο καταπέλτης? 
Ευχαριστώ φίλοι μου!!

----------


## konigi

oxi toso xamila,apla me tin epimikinsi se eutheia grammi o katapeltis tha erxotan akoma xamilotera...
skepsou to san na exei trim me tin tin primni!!!tha pigaine arketa xamila!!!tora ti na po,an kapoios kserei ta gegonota opos exoun as mas diafotisei kalitera kai emas tous tapinous...

----------


## konigi

Sas parousiazo 2 foto tou lato prin alla kai meta tin epimikinsi tou sta nera tis anatolis!!!

----------


## konigi

signomi gia tin defteri!!!tin diorthono amesos...na kai mia san Varuna stin gnosti etairia apo opou agorasame to Sofocles kai to Lefka Ori...

----------


## konigi

Na kai mia kalokairini foto tou me ta siniala tis CNAN

----------


## Leo

Θα ήθελα να υπενθυμίσω στα μέλη να ρίχνουν κάπου κάπου μια ματιά και στα προσωπικά τους μηνύματα και να λάβουν υπόψη τους *κανόνες* του φόρουμ (σημείο 7). Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Νaval22

> oxi toso xamila,apla me tin epimikinsi se eutheia grammi o katapeltis tha erxotan akoma xamilotera...
> skepsou to san na exei trim me tin tin primni!!!tha pigaine arketa xamila!!!tora ti na po,an kapoios kserei ta gegonota opos exoun as mas diafotisei kalitera kai emas tous tapinous...


Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι έννοεις φίλε,εγώ πάντως με βάση φωτογραφίες δεν βλέπω διαφορά ούτε να έχουν ψηλώσει ούτε να έχουν χαμηλώσει οι καταπέλτες εξάλλου αυτό δεν είναι καθόλου ευκολο να γίνει

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...
> skepsou mono osa ploia exoun erthei apo tin xora tou anatelontos iliou poso psila exoun tous katapeltes tous...


Σχετικά με αυτά που αναφέρει ο φίλος konigi, να καταθέσω και την δική μου μαρτυρία.
Θυμάμαι το πρώτο βράδυ που είχε φτάσει ο Έλυρος στα μέρη μας, έδεσε στο Πέραμα. Έτυχε εκείνο το βράδυ να περνάω από εκεί και μπήκα μέσα στο λιμάνι για να δώ το πλοίο από κοντά.

Μου είχε κάνει λοιπόν τρομερή εντύπωση η απόσταση των καταπελτών του πλοίου από τον ντόκο. Ο πρυμνιός μάλιστα που ήταν κατεβασμένος κατηφόριζε -σχεδόν- σε γωνία 90 μοιρών για να ακουμπήσει στον ντόκο.

----------


## marioskef

Για τους πατρινούς αυτό δεν αποτελεί έκπληξη.
Εχοντας συνηθίσει με τα ΌΡΗ/ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ όπου αυτό το πρόβλημα είναι μόνιμο κατα τη φόρτωσή τους με νταλίκες...Πάντα δυσκολεύονται...Θα ήταν πιστεύω πολύ χρήσιμο να φροντίσουν στο Ελυρος τουλάχιστον  ο καταπέλτης να έχει κάπως μεγαλύτερο μήκος

----------


## kalypso

Φίλε Espresso το ίδιο διαπίστωσα με άλλο γιαπωνέζικο πλοίο (Aegean Heaven),μόνο που αυτό έχει μακρύ καταπέλτη πρύμα.Και στα Lefka -Sofocles έγινε επιμήκυνση 3 μέτρων στους πρυμναίους καταπέλτες τους για να μπορούν να δουλέψουν εδώ και πάλι υπάρχουν κάποια προβληματάκια μερικές φορές όταν είναι χαμηλά οι ντόκοι ή όταν πάνε επισκευή στο Περαμα.

----------


## Trakman

Στέκει αυτό που λες για τους καταπέλτες φίλε konigi! Σ'ευχαριστώ!! Ωραίες φωτογραφίες!

----------


## Trakman

Πάντως έχω την εντύπωση ότι πριν προσθέσουν τις υπερκατασκευές στην πρύμνη ήταν πιο όμορφο! Αλλά παρ'ολα αυτά και μετά την μετασκευή του παραμένει ένα όμορφο βαπόρι!

Όσο για τους καταπέλτες των Σοφοκλής Β. / Λευκά Όρη, (αν και βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος) επειδή τα βλέπω πολύ συχνά που φορτώνουν στην Πάτρα,  νομίζω ότι δεν αντιμετωπίζουν μεγάλο πρόβλημα με τους πρυμναίους καταπέλτες μετά την επέκταση που τους είχε γίνει. Ωστόσο όταν καμιά φορά δένουν οριζόντια στο μόλο της Αγίου Νικολάου (μετά την εκφόρτωσή τους σε άλλο ντόκο και εφόσον έχει κίνηση το λιμάνι) και κατεβάζουν τον πλώριο για να μπορεί το πλήρωμα να μπαινοβγαίνει, τότε πραγματικά φαίνεται πόσο ψηλοί είναι σχεδιασμένοι οι καταπέλτες!!

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Σήμερα το Λατώ άργησε να φύγει και τώρα κυνηγάει το Ελ.Βενιζέλος και το Κνωσσος.

----------


## scoufgian

Σημερα το πρωι ,το ΛΑΤΩ ειναι δεμενο στου Βασιλειαδη,εκει ,που ηταν δεμενο ,το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.Αλλαγη ρολων............. :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## μιχαλης79

Σημερα θα ξεκουραστει εκει και απο αυριο θα αλλαξει ρολους και προβλητες με το Λισσος....:-D:-D

----------


## yoR

Σημερινή  φωτογραφία. Το μαγουλάκι του ΛΑΤΩ (αυτό χωρίς την ουλή) στο υπέρ, απόλυτο, πλήρως σύγχρονο και λειτουργικό, πάνω από όλα, λιμάνι- πύλη δύο τουριστικών νομών και ενός μεγάλου νησιού, της  Σούδας.  

Και συνεχίζοντας στο κλίμα αυτό, δεν είναι λίγο κρίμα να έχουν τους χρύσους κουμπαράδες ΛΑΤΩ- ΛΙΣΣΟΣ σε αυτά τα χάλια; Εντάξει φαίνεται θέλουν να τα ξεφορτωθούν αλλά έτσι μόνο η εικόνα και αξιοπιστία (της ΑΝΕΚ) βλάπτεται..

----------


## konigi

Φωτογραγία τραβηγμένη προ 5 λεπτών στο λιμάνι της Σουδας

----------


## marioskef

> Σημερινή  φωτογραφία. Το μαγουλάκι του ΛΑΤΩ (αυτό χωρίς την ουλή) στο υπέρ, απόλυτο, πλήρως σύγχρονο και λειτουργικό, πάνω από όλα, λιμάνι- πύλη δύο τουριστικών νομών και ενός μεγάλου νησιού, της  Σούδας.  
> 
> Και συνεχίζοντας στο κλίμα αυτό, δεν είναι λίγο κρίμα να έχουν τους χρύσους κουμπαράδες ΛΑΤΩ- ΛΙΣΣΟΣ σε αυτά τα χάλια; Εντάξει φαίνεται θέλουν να τα ξεφορτωθούν αλλά έτσι μόνο η εικόνα και αξιοπιστία (της ΑΝΕΚ) βλάπτεται..


Για το Λισσός δεν έχω προσωπική άποψη, αλλά για το Λατώ μπορώ ν πω πως η κατάσταση του ξενοδοχειακού είναι πολύ καλή... Παλιό μεν αλλά σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση, και με πολύ καλό πλήρωμα μαλιστα...

----------


## scoufgian

συμφωνω με τoν marioskef

----------


## harry_fyt

Δεν ξερω αν ειπωθηκε σε προηγουμενο ποστ, αλλα αυτο που γνωριζω ειναι οτι το Λατω ειναι απο τα λιγα καραβια που δεν διαθετουν πλευρικους προωθητηρες, γιαυτο και δυσκολευεται τοσο στις μανουβρες αλλα και εχει εμπλακει σε ατυχηματα.

----------


## μιχαλης79

Κανεις λαθοε σε αυτο (ανθρωπινα βεβαια0 και στην πλωρη και στην πρυμνη εχει,απλα ειναι αδυναμα λιγο για τον ογκο και το βαρος του πλοιου,αυτο που δυσκολευει στις μανουβρες,ειναι οι μπαταριστες μηχανες,το ενα τιμονι που εχει και το μεγαλο βυθισμα του πλοιου

----------


## konigi

Φίλε Χαρυ είσαι λάθος!!!το Λατώ διαθέτει 2 πλευρικους προωθητήρες στην πρύμνη,(εναν δεξια,εναν αριστερά) και 2 πίσω στις ίδιες θέσεις...
Δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχουν 2 συνολικα με διπλή κατευθυνση προώθησης και γιαυτό λέω 4...όποιος γνωρίζει καλύτερα ας μας διαφωτίσει

----------


## harry_fyt

> Φίλε Χαρυ είσαι λάθος!!!το Λατώ διαθέτει 2 πλευρικους προωθητήρες στην πρύμνη,(εναν δεξια,εναν αριστερά) και 2 πίσω στις ίδιες θέσεις...
> Δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχουν 2 συνολικα με διπλή κατευθυνση προώθησης και γιαυτό λέω 4...όποιος γνωρίζει καλύτερα ας μας διαφωτίσει


Τι να σου πω, και μενα μου το ειχε πει ενας του πληρωματος οταν καναμε μανουβρες στη Σουδα. Μου φανηκε οτι ηξερε 5 πραματα ο τυπος.

----------


## konigi

Σήμερα το πρωι δυνοπάθησε να δέσει στην Σούδα λόγω της σκάφτρας που βρίσκεται στην μέση του λιμανιού για εκβάθηνση

----------


## konigi

Αν ρώτησες φιλέ Χάρη καποιον που μαζεύει και φτιάχνει τισ καμπίνες αυτό θα σου έλεγε!!!Ρωτα τους ειδικούς της γέφυρας αν θές να μάθεις σωστά πράγματα...Αυτοί που ρώτησες είναι παραπληροφόρηση

----------


## harry_fyt

> Αν ρώτησες φιλέ Χάρη καποιον που μαζεύει και φτιάχνει τισ καμπίνες αυτό θα σου έλεγε!!!Ρωτα τους ειδικούς της γέφυρας αν θές να μάθεις σωστά πράγματα...Αυτοί που ρώτησες είναι παραπληροφόρηση


Πολυ πιθανον. Παντως δεν ηταν και καμαρωτος! :mrgreen:
Ηταν εξωτερικος, δεν ξερω και ορολογιες, ξερεις με φορμα λερωμενος κτλ

----------


## μιχαλης79

Πολυ σωστα τα λες, αυτοι του ξενοδοχειακου συνηθως σε ολα τα πλοια,τα ξερουν ολα. και δεν υπαρχουν δεξια και αριστερα προωθητηρες οπως λες. ειναι ο ιδιος και οπο την ιδια λπευρα,ειναι διαμπερες στην καρινα του πλοιου,μην φανταστεις οτι υπαρχουν προπελες δεξια και αριστερα στο πλοι,οι προπελες υπαρχουν μονο στην πρυμνη για να ταξιδευει το πλοιο

----------


## konigi

Σε κανένα δόκιμο ή τζόβενο έπεσες...
Αυτά γίνονται στην ελληνική ακτοπλοοια..Πάνε τα κακόμοιρα παιδια να μάθουν και το μόνο που μαθαίνουν είναι να δένουν και να λύνουν καδένες ή να κόβουν εισητήρια...Αυτά ειναι τα χάλια μας Κύριοι!!Δυστηχώς..
Ευχαριστώ φίλε μιχάλη για την διευκρίνηση

----------


## yoR

Δεν ξερω σε τι κατάσταση είναι μέσα τώρα, αλλά γενικά μέσα είναι πάντα εντάξει ΟΛΑ τα πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ, έξω όμως... προσέξτε τα τρεξήματα και τα σκασήματα (ειδικά στο πάνω γκαράζ). Και το ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ που είδα κάπως έτσι ήταν αλλά σε καλύτερη κατάσταση από τα άλλα δύο. 

Και για να μη λέτε πως το κακολογώ, πιστεύω πως είναι από, αν όχι το ΠΙΟ ΚΑΛΟΤΑΞΙΔΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ! 

και είναι και κλασικό, με τα παγκάκια του αριστερά και δεξιά τα ατελείωτα καταστρώματα και κρυφά (και ρομαντικά) σημεία για απομόνωση...

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Πηγαίνει το Λατώ Χανιά?Γύρησα σήμερα με το Βενιζέλος,αλλά απο οτι ξέρω μπαίνει Χανιά απο τις 5 του Μάη με την ΑΡΙΑΔΝΑΡΑ!

----------


## JASON12345

Αυτά τα πλοία ξεχωρίζουν για τα ανοικτά καταστρώματα.
Το ατού τους είναι τα υπέροχα ανοιχτά καταστρωματα και οι σημπαθητικοί εσωτερικοί χώροι.
ΚαλούςΕσωτερικούς χώρους έχουν πολλά καράβια, αφτό που τα κάνει να ξεχωρίζουν είναι τα ανοικτά καταστρώματα,τα οποία έχουν αρχίσει να σπανίζουν στην Ελλάδα.
Από τα μεγάλα και ενεργά πλοία της ακτοπλοίας,ανοιχτά καταστρώματα έχει μόνο ο Αγουδημος με τα ΜΙλενα,Ντδαλιάνα κλπ. το Σούπερ φέρρυ (μοναδικό της μπλουσταρ) και κάπια άλλα σκόρπια.
Τα καλύτερα σε αυτόν τον τομέα είναι τα ΛΙΣΣΟΣ,ΛΑΤΟ.
Μπορεί τα Παλάτια να απολαμβάνεις να τα βλέπεις αλλά στο ΛΑΤΟ και στο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ παιρνάς απίστευτα κατα τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού.
Εγω δεν θα άντεχα 9 ώρες ούτε στα Μπλουσταρ νάξος, πάρος κλπ ούτε φυσικά στα χαιτσπιντ.
 Σε αυτά δεν θέλεις να κατέβεις στο τέλος.
Ίσως όταν τα βλέπεις να μην σου αρέσουν αλλά δόξα το θεό υπάρχουν πολλά πλοία στην Ελλάδα που έχουν όμορφη εμφάνιση.
Αυτά ειναι φοβερά χρήσιμα.

----------


## JASON12345

> Πηγαίνει το Λατώ Χανιά?Γύρησα σήμερα με το Βενιζέλος,αλλά απο οτι ξέρω μπαίνει Χανιά απο τις 5 του Μάη με την ΑΡΙΑΔΝΑΡΑ!


Νομίζω το είδα στο openseas gia hania.
Se allagi me to LISSOS pou pai na ksekourasti (elpizo ohi gia panta opos ikazoun,parakaloun merikoi)

----------


## JASON12345

Σήμερα συγκεκριμένα έχει δρομολόγιο από Σούδα προς Πειρευς

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Και επειδη χθες οι φιλοι μας ανεβασαν φωτογραφιες απο το βαποραρο στην πρωτη του μερα στη Σουδα μετα απο πολυ καιρο,με παρακινησαν και πηγα να το βγαλω.Η φωτογραφια ειναι απο το δρομο Σουδας-Αεροδρομιου και αυτη που βαζω ειναι μερος μιας πολυ μεγαλυτερης.Δυστυχως δεν εχω ζουμ πανω απο 3x και ετσι το αποτελεσμα δεν μπορει να ειναι καλο.Παρ'ολα αυτα την αφιερωνω σε ολους τους εραστες της κουπαστης και κυριως στον Jason.Τελος να επισημανω οτι παρακολουθωντας το βαπορι απο το AIS συνεχιζει να πηγαινει 19.5-19.8 κομβους οποτε κανει τον καθαρο χρονο ταξιδιου γυρω στις οκτω ωρες βαζοντας τα γυαλια σε Βενιζελο,Πρεβελη,Λισσος.Με την Αριαδνη πλεον να ειναι προγραμματισμενη να κανει τον ιδιο χρονο και οχι 6,5 ωρες,εχω καθε λογω να επιλεγω το Λατω για να ανεβαινω Aθηνα.Προσοχη για να μη με φατε δεν ειπα οτι το Λατω ειναι καλυτερο απο την Αριαδνη,απλα καραβολατρικα απολαμβανω περισσοτερο το ταξιδι με αυτο και εφοσον θα κανουν τους ιδιους χρονους το Λατω εχει προβαδισμα. :Wink:

----------


## JASON12345

> ,απλα καραβολατρικα απολαμβανω περισσοτερο το ταξιδι με αυτο και εφοσον θα κανουν τους ιδιους χρονους το Λατω εχει προβαδισμα.




Eyxaristo gia tin fotografia!
Simfonoume apolita se afto.

----------


## kingminos

το λατό στο πέραμα τον Σεπτέμβριο

----------


## JASON12345

Γεια φέτος το καλοκαίρι δεν ακούγετε τίποτα για ναύλωση έτσι;

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Για να επιβεβαιωθουν και τα περι ταχυτητας του που εχω γραψει να και η αποδειξη.Ειναι η πρωτη φορα που το βλεπω πανω απο το ψυχολογικο οριο των 20 κομβων, 20,1 για την ακριβεια.Η μεση του ειναι καπου στο 19,8 και με απλους υπολογισμους τα 156 μιλια της διαδρομης διανυονται σε καθαρο χρονο (μεχρι το κοκκινο του Πειραια) σε 7 ωρες και 52 λεπτα...Το Λισσος πριν λιγες μερες εκανε καθαρο χρονο 9 ωρες και 6 λεπτα...Απλα κανω τη συγκριση γιατι η διαφορα ειναι σεβαστη για δυο βαπορια με παραπλησια ηλικια και φιλοσοφια.1 ωρα και 14 λεπτα ειναι υποθεση.

----------


## navigation

Jason εγώ από αυτά ποθ έχω ακούσει η ναυλωση του Λατω είναι σχεδον σιγουρη αν δεν έχουμε καμια μηχανική ΄βλάβη...(χτύπα ξύλο)

----------


## konigi

Πιοα ημερομήνία όμως θα φύγει?ποιο θα έρθει?

----------


## JASON12345

> Πιοα ημερομήνία όμως θα φύγει?ποιο θα έρθει?


Κάτσε μισό λεπτό.
Το ΛΑΤΟ δεν υποτιθετε ότι θα έκανε δρομολόγιο στα ΧΑΝΙΑ μαζί με το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.;

----------


## konigi

Nαι,αλλα ακριβώς απο πάνω μου Jason μιλάνε για ναυλωσή του,αυτο που είπα εγώ σε πείραξε?
Απορία είχα σύμφωνα με αυτά που άκουσα...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χωρίς να έχω καμμιά πληροφορία, θεωρώ πολύ παράξενο το να ναυλωθεί το *Λατώ*.

Με δεδομένη την δρομολόγηση του *Πρεβελή* στις Κυκλάδες, την ναύλωση του *Βενιζέλου* στην Τυνησία, και την μη ετοιμότητα του *Έλυρου* που κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη αργεί πολύ ακόμα, είναι δυνατόν να μείνει καλοκαιριάτικα η ΑΝΕΚ με τρία καράβια στη Κρήτη και μάλιστα το ένα (*Αριάδνη*) ναυλωμένο ???  :Confused: 

Εκτός πια αν επανακάμψει το ''τελειωμένο'' :mrgreen: *Λισσός*.........

----------


## Trakman

Στο online booking εμφανίζεται να κάνει δρομολόγια το καλοκαίρι με το Λισσός.  Δεν ξέρω βέβαια κατά πόσο είναι αυτό αλήθεια...

----------


## JASON12345

Eγώ αρχικά θεωρούσα ως δεδομένη την εκδοχή του τρακμαν και ρωτησα απλά για να το σιγουρέψω και ξαφνικά μου λένε ότι ναυλώνεται.
Όποιος είναι μέσα στα πράγματα θα ήταν καλό να το ξεκαθαρίσει το ζήτημα

Φίλε κονίγκι δεν με πείραξε τίποτα
Απλώς έκανα παράθεση λίγο επιπόλεα.
Σου ζητώ συγνώμη.

----------


## giorgosss

Ναι και το openseas απο αρχες Ιουνιου και μετα δείχνει το Λισσος στα δρομολόγια :Confused:

----------


## μιχαλης79

Tα δρομολογια στην ΑΝΕΚ μαζι με τα πλανα ανοιγουν αν μηνα,οποτε μετα τις 20 Μαιου λογικα θα διξει τα κανονικα πλοια που θα κανουν δρομολογια.

----------


## Trakman

Ευχαριστούμε για τη διευκρίνηση Μιχάλη!

----------


## kingminos

Το πλοίο που θα δείτε είναι το λατό και παραδίπλα το πρέβελη στις 7-5 -2008 κάνα δεκάλεπτο πριν από τις 6μμ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

?????  :Confused:  ?????  :Confused:  ?????  :Confused:  ?????  :Confused:  ?????

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

παρτε και μια φωτο του Λατο απο μενα ειναι τραβηγμενη πανω απο το  BLUE STAR ITHAKI τον Αυγουστο του 2006.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Πολύ ωραία!Μπράβο σου! :Smile:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Αλλη μια απο το ιδιο σημειο

----------


## konigi

Καλησπέρα σε όλουσ,μόλις γύρησα από την Σούδα!!!!Τώρα έφυγε το Λατώ!!
Έκανε πανω απο 4 μανούβρες μόνο για να ξεκολλήσει από τον ντόκο!!!Αυτό το μηχάνημα που σκάβει έχει γίνει και μεγάλος μπελλάς!!!Πάντως κάτι που με παραξένεψε είναι ότι ενώ απομακρύνθηκε πολύ από το λιμάνι,οι κάβοι ήταν ακομα δεμένοι,και ειδικότερα της πλώρης,ενώ ανεβοκατέβαζαν την άγκυρα από την πλευρά του ντόκου..

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

κατι μου λεει οτι ο kingminos θα ανεβασει φωτο του ΛΑΤΟ απο την σημερινη του αναχωρηση.για να δουμε.

----------


## kingminos

Το Λατό σήμερα πέντε λεπτά πριν τις 6.
Από την αναχώρηση δεν υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες.

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

α ρε kingminos δεν παιζεσαι,μπραβο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το πλοίο που θα δείτε είναι το λατό και παραδίπλα το πρέβελη στις 7-5 -2008 *κάνα δεκάλεπτο πριν από τις 6μμ*.





> Το Λατό σήμερα *πέντε λεπτά πριν τις 6*.


Φίλε μου *kingminos* να υποθέσω ότι θα ξαναδούμε μεθαύριο πάλι την πρύμη του Λατώ στον Πειραιά, αλλά αυτή τη φορά *στις 6 ακριβώς* ???

Πίστεψε με, δεν θα το αντέξω !!! :???:

----------


## nautikos

Φιλε kingminos, το οτι εχεις παρει κινητο με (μετρια απο οτι φαινεται) καμερα και την παιζεις συνεχεια (την καμερα) δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει να μας ποσταρεις συνεχεια φωτο πλοιων σε καθε λεπτο πριν η μετα την αναχωρηση. Βλεπεις οτι εκτος απο μενα και ο εσπρεσο λεει δεν αντεχει αλλο...

----------


## kingminos

> Φίλε μου *kingminos* να υποθέσω ότι θα ξαναδούμε μεθαύριο πάλι την πρύμη του Λατώ στον Πειραιά, αλλά αυτή τη φορά *στις 6 ακριβώς* ???
> 
> Πίστεψε με, δεν θα το αντέξω !!! :???:


στις 11 μαίου θα είμαι στην πρύμνη του λατο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εννοείς επάνω ??? Να και ένα ευχάριστο νέο !!!  :Very Happy: 

Αρκεί βέβαια να μας υποσχεθείς ότι θα μείνεις στην πρύμη του *Λατώ* και *ΔΕΝ* θα πας στην πλώρη για να τραβάς την ...πρύμη του *Κρήτη ΙΙ* !!! :mrgreen:

Ωχ !!! Τι το 'θελα ??? Σου έδωσα ιδέα τώρα έ ???  :Sad:

----------


## giorgosss

Εντάξει ρε παιδιά ούτε εμένα με συγκινούν οι φωτογραφίες του αλλά κόπστε το δούλεμα δεν είναι οραίο για τον άλλο...Πέιτε το στα ίσια άμα είναι.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Πέιτε το στα ίσια άμα είναι.....


 
Mα αυτό ακριβώς προσπαθώ να *ΜΗΝ* κάνω φίλε μου *giorgosss*.

Δεν θέλω να το πω στα ίσια (εξάλλου αλλωνών δουλειά είναι αυτή) και να προσβάλλω, και για αυτό προσπαθώ να το πω με τακτ και όποια δόση χιούμορ διαθέτω.

----------


## konigi

Καλημέρα σε όλους,σήμερα το Λατώ έδεσε στην γνώριμη θέση του στην Σούδα...Αργότερα θα σασ έχω και το φωτογραφικό ρεπορτάζ...

----------


## JASON12345

Γιατί ρε παιδιά,μια χαρά είναι ότι έχει ο καθ'ενας δείνει.

----------


## navigation

κατι ακούσα για άδεια του Καπτα-Αποστόλη...ισχύει?

----------


## μιχαλης79

Καποιος (πανεξυπνος  :Confused: ) εκανε τηλεφωνημα για Βομβα σημερα και αναχωρησε στις 22:45 απο Σουδα προς Πειραια.

----------


## Trakman

Αν ήταν η HSW ακόμα στη γραμμή θα μιλούσα για σαμποτάζ...!!! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Καποιος (πανεξυπνος ) εκανε τηλεφωνημα για Βομβα...


Το πιό πιθανό, αφού και όπως λέει ο φίλος *Trakman* η ...HSW δεν είναι πλέον στην γραμμή, είναι το τηλέφωνο να το έκανε κάνας φορτηγατζής 
που είχε καθυστερήσει να φτάσει στη Σούδα.  :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Φίλε *Espresso Venezia* τώρα που το λες... σχεδόν σίγουρο μου φαίνεται!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου *Trakman* είναι ο πιό σίγουρος τρόπος για να προλάβεις ένα πλοίο.

Κάνεις ένα ανώνυμο τηλέφωνο, και είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν πρόκειται επ' ουδενί να φύγουν χωρίς την ...αφεντιά σου. :mrgreen:

Να ξεκαθαρίσω βέβαια (αν και είναι ευνόητο ότι αστειεύομαι) ότι φυσικά και δεν επικροτώ μια τέτοια ενέργεια που χάριν της ανοησίας του
καθενός ...Ελληναρά, μπορεί να ταλαιπωρήσει εκατοντάδες ανθρώπους. (Μην μου πει και κανένας ότι βάζω ιδέες σε ...κρετίνους).  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Trakman

Πάντως αν θυμάμαι καλά έχει ξαναγίνει τέτοιο περιστατικό στη Σούδα! Και για να μην τα ρίχνουμε όλα μόνο στους φορτηγατζήδες, αρκετές φορές φταίνε και οι ντοματοπαραγωγοί που αργούν να κόψουν και να φορτώσουν τα προϊόντα τους. Αυτό βέβαια δε σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να καθυστερεί ολόκληρο πλοίο!!

----------


## patras

:Confused: mhpos xerei kanenas palios pote kai an tha fygei gia naylosh to lato/kati akoysa gia telos tou mhna alitheyei an xerei kanenas kati pio episimo eyxaristo ek ton proeron kalh mera se oloys kai kales thalases :Very Happy:

----------


## navigation

Τελευταίες πληροφορίες δεν το θέλουν να ναυλώνεται τελικά. Η εταιρία που το ναυλωνε από κρατική έγινε ιδιωτική και έτσι ψιλοχάλασε η ¨ δουλεια¨.

----------


## koukou

Αυτή τι στιγμή είμαι ένας από τους επιβάτες του ΛΑΤΩ,και μόλις έμαθα οτι ο Πρόεδρος τις εταιρείς ειναι εντός του πλοίου,πράγμα που θα με δυσκολέψει στην φωτογραφική περιήγιση!Εφαγα κίολας την πρώτη μου απαγόρευση να φωτογραφήσω το σαλόνι Α' θέσης:cry:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Φίλε Koukou αν δεν μπαίνεις σε κόπο βγάλε και καμιά φώτο στο λιμάνι της Σούδας!!!:roll::mrgreen:

----------


## meco

> mhpos xerei kanenas palios pote kai an tha fygei gia naylosh to lato/kati akoysa gia telos tou mhna alitheyei an xerei kanenas kati pio episimo eyxaristo ek ton proeron kalh mera se oloys kai kales thalases


Στο σύστημα κρατήσεων της forthcrs, φαίνεται ότι θα κάνει το Χανιά Πειραιάς τουλάχιστον μέχρι 23-08-2008.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και αν μιλήσουμε και για το OPENSEAS, τουλάχιστον μέχρι 31-12-08, και λέω ''τουλάχιστον'' γιατί για το ...2009 δεν έχει ακόμα διαθέσιμα δρομολόγια. :roll:

----------


## μιχαλης79

Εμαθα σημερα απο μελλος του πληρωματος οτι τελικα θα φυγει και φετος το πλοιο ναυλωμενο στα ξενα. 
Δεν καταφερα να μαθω το ποτε θα φυγει!!!

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Και θα μπει στα Χανιά το Λισσός πάλι??? :Sad:  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Μόνο έτσι θα δοξαστεί, θα τιμηθεί και θα αγαπηθεί η Αριάδνη...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## navigation

Συνάδερφοι......ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς προς το παρόν το Λατώ δεν παει πουθενα...νεοτερα μέχρι τέλος του μήνος...αρχές του άλλου

----------


## Leo

Δηλαδή σε μια βδόμαδα... ε μα κι ο φίλος μιχάλης 79 είπε ότι θα φύγει αλλά δεν  κατάφερε να μάθει το πότε! Ασ περιμένουμε να δούμε ...

----------


## mandiam

Καταπληκτικο το ΛΑΤΩ...στολιζει(ευτυχως ακομη) το λιμανι μας!!!!

----------


## jumpman

Καταπληκτικό το Λατώ ε;;;Είναι φοβερό πλοίο.Μακάρι να μην φύγει ποτέ από εδώ.

----------


## mandiam

Φανταστικο βαπορι,φανταστικη γραμμη,πολυ επιβλητικο βαπορι υπερεχει απο τα αλλα!!

----------


## JASON12345

> Καταπληκτικο το ΛΑΤΩ...στολιζει(ευτυχως ακομη) το λιμανι μας!!!!


Πες στα ρε φίλε!! (εκτός κι αν το λες ειρωνικά :Very Happy:  :Cool: )

----------


## panthiras1

Μετά την δρομολόγηση της ΕΛΥΡΟΣ γνωρίζει κανείς την τύχη των ΛΑΤΩ - ΛΙΣΣΟΣ;

----------


## marioskef

Αν είναι κάποιο πλοίο να διπλώσει με το Ελυρος μέχρι να βρεθεί ο παρτενερ που του αξίζει (οχι πως το Αριαδνη δεν του παει, απλά τυπικά ανήκει σε άλλη εταιρεία), τότε αυτό θα είναι το Ελυρος...
Προσωπική μου εκτίμση είναι πως επειδή η εταιρεία μετά την αύξηση κεφαλαίου και το ομολογιακό δάνειο που θα πάρει θα έχει αρκετό ρευστό, τουλάχιστον ένα θα μπορούσε να παραμείνει στην εταρεία για ναυλώσεις αντικαταστάσεις κλπ ίσως και καμιά καινούργια γραμμή (λογικά εξωτερικού).
Αλλωστε για Ηράκλειο ταιριάζουν μια χαρά αφού κακά τα ψέματα τα Κρητη είναι μικρά για τη γραμμή (σε ξενοδοχειακό)

----------


## scoufgian

> Αν είναι κάποιο πλοίο να διπλώσει με το Ελυρος μέχρι να βρεθεί ο παρτενερ που του αξίζει (οχι πως το Αριαδνη δεν του παει, απλά τυπικά ανήκει σε άλλη εταιρεία), τότε αυτό θα είναι το Ελυρος...


κατι δεν παει καλα!!!μαλλον ηθελες να γραψεις, οτι το Λατω ,προτιμας ,να διπλωσει με το Ελυρος.....

----------


## kingminos

> Αλλωστε για Ηράκλειο ταιριάζουν μια χαρά αφού κακά τα ψέματα τα Κρητη είναι μικρά για τη γραμμή (σε ξενοδοχειακό)


Αλλά μεγάλο γκαράζ.

----------


## marioskef

Ναι τα Κρήτη έχουν πολύ μεγάλο γκαράζ το οποίο εξυπηρετεί πάρα πολύ καλά τις ανάγκες του Ηρακλείου. Αλλωστε στα φορτηγα η ΑΝΕΚ είναι άκρως επιτυχημένη σε αυτη τη γραμμη.
Γενικότερα όμως τα Κρήτη σαν σύνθεση γκαράζ / ξενοδοχειακού θεωρώ οτι είναι πιο συμβατά με τις ανάγκες της Αδριατικής όπου οι επιβάτες αναλογικά είναι λιγότεροι. Αντίθετα αν και το εχει πολύ μεγαλο ξεονοδοχειακό για το Ηρακλειο, ιδίως για το Χειμώνα, θεωρώ οτι σε σχέση με τα Κρήτη είναι πιο ταιριαστά από τη στιγμή βέβαια που θα αποχωρήσει από τα Χανια

----------


## panthiras1

Το "μεγάλης ηλικίας" αλλά αξιόλογα στα υπόλοιπα πλοία ΛΑΤΩ & ΛΙΣΣΟΣ σταματούν το δρομολόγιο των Χανίων λόγω της μεγάλης τους ηλικίας. Δεν είναι άδικο για το Ηράκλειο να συζητάμε ότι θα ήταν καλό να δρομολογηθούν εκεί;
Αντίθετα, καλό είναι η ΑΝΕΚ να βάλει στόχο σε 2 ή 3 χρόνια να αντικαταστήσει και τα ΚΡΗΤΗ. Αρχίζουν και αυτά να μεγαλώνουν...

Σημαντική παρατήρηση:
Πιστεύω ότι θα αισθανόμαστε πολύ πιό όμορφα, αν στην Ελλάδα υπήρχαν πάντα καινούργια πλοία. Ότι δηλαδή γίνεται και σε κάποια άλλα κράτη. Το πλοίο μόλις βγαίνει απο τα ναυπηγεία και για τα 10 πρώτα χρόνια να μένει στην Ελλάδα και μετά να πωλείται. Έτσι θα είχαμε πάντα καινούργια πλοία.
Δεν είναι μακρυά αυτή η εποχή, όσο και αν ορισμένοι με χαρακτηρίσουν υπερβολικά αισιόδοξο.

----------


## JASON12345

Δηλαδή τι έγινε φίλε;;
Θα φύγουν οι βάποροι.;;
Αυτό το καλοκαίρι δεν θα είναι κανένα μαζί μας :Confused: 




> Το "μεγάλης ηλικίας" αλλά αξιόλογα στα υπόλοιπα πλοία ΛΑΤΩ & ΛΙΣΣΟΣ σταματούν το δρομολόγιο των Χανίων λόγω της μεγάλης τους ηλικίας

----------


## panthiras1

> Θέμα: ΄Ελυρος
> 03-06-08, 20:39 
> panthiras1  
>  
> 25 Ιουλίου, το πρώτο δρομολόγιο της ΕΛΥΡΟΣ για Χανιά


Μέχρι 25 Ιουλίου τα δρομολόγια για τα Χανιά θα τα καλύπτουν το ΛΑΤΩ με την ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ.
Μετά τις 25 Ιουλίου μπαίνει η ΕΛΥΡΟΣ στη θέση του ΛΑΤΩ. Έτσι θα έχουμε ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ και ΕΛΥΡΟΣ. Την μετά τις 25 Ιουλίου τύχη του ΛΑΤΩ δεν την γνωρίζω.

http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=18204&page=64

----------


## marioskef

> Το "μεγάλης ηλικίας" αλλά αξιόλογα στα υπόλοιπα πλοία ΛΑΤΩ & ΛΙΣΣΟΣ σταματούν το δρομολόγιο των Χανίων λόγω της μεγάλης τους ηλικίας. Δεν είναι άδικο για το Ηράκλειο να συζητάμε ότι θα ήταν καλό να δρομολογηθούν εκεί;
> Αντίθετα, καλό είναι η ΑΝΕΚ να βάλει στόχο σε 2 ή 3 χρόνια να αντικαταστήσει και τα ΚΡΗΤΗ. Αρχίζουν και αυτά να μεγαλώνουν...
> 
> Σημαντική παρατήρηση:
> Πιστεύω ότι θα αισθανόμαστε πολύ πιό όμορφα, αν στην Ελλάδα υπήρχαν πάντα καινούργια πλοία. Ότι δηλαδή γίνεται και σε κάποια άλλα κράτη. Το πλοίο μόλις βγαίνει απο τα ναυπηγεία και για τα 10 πρώτα χρόνια να μένει στην Ελλάδα και μετά να πωλείται. Έτσι θα είχαμε πάντα καινούργια πλοία.
> Δεν είναι μακρυά αυτή η εποχή, όσο και αν ορισμένοι με χαρακτηρίσουν υπερβολικά αισιόδοξο.


Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος τόπος σε αυτόν το πλανήτη που τα πλοία του, φεύγουν σε μια δεκαετία. Ακόμα κι στο Βορρά που υποθέτω οτι εκεί αναφέρεσαι αυτό δεν ισχύει...
Είναι κακό πιστεύω να κρίνεις ένα πλοίο από την ηλικία του... Αλλά μάλλον από τις δυνατότητές του και πως μπορεί να καλύψει τις όποιες ανάγκες του δρομολογίου του.
Τα ΚΡΗΤΗ ήταν και είναι αν όχι ο μεγαλύτερος, σίγουρα από τους μεγαλύτερους εργάτες της ΑΝΕΚ. Και προσωπικά πιστεύω οτι αν και δεν ήτν γκλαμουράτη, αυτή η επένδυση μετά από 12 περίπου χρόνια αποδεικνύεται πολύ επιτυχημένη.
Τα ΛΑΤΩ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ δεν φεύγουν λόγω ηλικίας αλλά επειδή δεν καλύπτουν πλέον τις ανάγκες της γραμμής, για μια εταιρεία που φιλοδοξεί να έχει την γραμμή μονοπωλιακή ή τουλάχιστον να είναι κυρίαρχη. Και με αυτά τα πλοίά ήταν ευάλλωτη.
Αντίθετα στο Ηράκλειο ο ρόλος και οι στοχοι της ΑΝΕΚ είναι πολύ διαφορετικοί.
Εκεί η ΑΝΕΚ έχει δευτερευον ρόλο καθώς δεν μπορεί να χτυπήσει την ποιοτητα των Παλατιών. Για αυτή τη γραμμή πιστεύω το ΛΑΤΩ είναι μια χαρά

----------


## panthiras1

Σίγουρα ένα πλοίο δεν κρίνεται μόνο απο την ηλικία του. Κρίνεται όμως και από την ηλικία του. Θα πρέπει στην Ελλάδα να απαιτήσουμε να αναβαθμιστούν οι θαλάσσιες συγκοινωνίες. Και θα το απαιτήσουμε διαλέγοντας για τα ταξίδια μας πλοία σύγχρονα, όπου τουλάχιστον μπορούμε, γιατί υπάρχουν και δρομολόγια που εξυπηρετούνται μόνο από πλοία μεγάλης ηλικίας.
Καλώς ή κακώς μιά μηχανή ή πολλές μαζί μηχανές, όταν περάσουν τα χρόνια πρέπει να αντικατασταθούν και στη θέση τους να μπουν νεότερες.
Θα ήταν ευχής για όλους μας έργο αν αποσυρθούν όλα τα μεγάλης ηλικίας πλοία και στη θέση τους μπουν καινούργια. Συμφωνείς αγαπητέ μου marioskef; Εσύ δεν θα ήθελες να ταξιδεύεις με ένα πλοίο π.χ. ίδιο με το ΛΑΤΩ ή το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ηλικίας 5 ετών, αντί να ταξιδεύεις με το σημερινό ΛΑΤΩ ή ΛΙΣΣΟΣ που είναι μεγάλης ηλικίας;

----------


## JASON12345

Όταν όμως τα καινούργια είναι κουτιά, δεν έχουν καταστρώματα ,δε μπορείς να αναπνεύσεις  θαλασσινό αέρα, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα με λίγα λόγια παραμόνο να κλειστείς στην εσωτερική <<πολυτελεία>> και να βλέπεις τηλεόραση (παρεπιμτόντως το ΛΑΤΟ εσωτερικά είναι εντυπωσιακό) τότε να μου λείπουν,οι νεες γενιές πλοίων που είναι κάπως έτσι
Εγώ δεν είμαι νησιώτης και δεν έχω τα προβλήματα των νησιωτών που τα σέβομαι και τα κατανοώ αλλά ας αφήσουμε και κανένα ΛΑΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ όρθιο 
να απολαμβάνουμε και λίγο κατάστρωμα,να μυρίζουμαι θάλασσα,να κοιμόμαστε τα βράδια στα καταστρώματα(το κάνω πάντα στο ΛΑΤΩ ποτε δεν παιρνω καμπινα),και στο κάτω κάτω έτσι όπως είναι το δρομολόγιο των Χανίων, σου επιτρέπει να έχεις έναν ολοκληρωμένο υπνο,και η επομενη μέρα να είναι όλη δική σου,με τον 9.
Τι φαγομάρα σας έπιασε επιτέλους.
Εντάξει το είδαμε το Τσάμπιον,εντυπωσιαστήκατε,σας άρεσε,αλλά εγώ εάν ήταν να διαλέξω στο ΛΑΤΟ και σε αυτό το γρήγορο << λεωφοριακό>>κουτί με ΚΛΕΙΣΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ θα διάλεγα το ΛΑΤΟ το οποίο δεν συγκρίνεται με κανένα γρήγορο τσου..εκι.¶ντε πια να φέρουμε γρήγορα και γρήγορα καράβια,όταν 
θα κατεβαίνεις πειραιά και θα είναι όλα ίδια ,να δούμε και πόσοι καραβολάτρες θα υπάρχουν.Ας ασχολειθούμαι καλύτερα με την φόρμουλα 1:? :Mad:

----------


## panthiras1

> Από panthiras1: Εσύ δεν θα ήθελες να ταξιδεύεις με ένα πλοίο π.χ. ίδιο με το ΛΑΤΩ ή το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ηλικίας 5 ετών, αντί να ταξιδεύεις με το σημερινό ΛΑΤΩ ή ΛΙΣΣΟΣ που είναι μεγάλης ηλικίας;





> Από JASON12345: Όταν όμως τα καινούργια είναι κουτιά, δεν έχουν καταστρώματα ,δε μπορείς να αναπνεύσεις θαλασσινό αέρα, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα με λίγα λόγια παραμόνο να κλειστείς στην εσωτερική <<πολυτελεία>> και να βλέπεις τηλεόραση (παρεπιμτόντως το ΛΑΤΟ εσωτερικά είναι εντυπωσιακό) τότε να μου λείπουν,οι νεες γενιές πλοίων που είναι κάπως έτσι
> Εγώ δεν είμαι νησιώτης και δεν έχω τα προβλήματα των νησιωτών που τα σέβομαι και τα κατανοώ αλλά ας αφήσουμε και κανένα ΛΑΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ όρθιο να απολαμβάνουμε και λίγο κατάστρωμα,να μυρίζουμαι θάλασσα,να κοιμόμαστε τα βράδια στα καταστρώματα.....


Ιάσωνα, συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Δεν θα αισθανόσουνα όμως καλύτερα αν ένα πλοίο ίδιο με το ΛΑΤΩ, εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο των Χανίων και ήταν 5 χρονών; Ένα πλοίο με τα καταστρώματά του και με ότι άλλο θέλεις; Γιατί θα πρέπει για να εκπληρώσεις τις επιθυμίες σου να ταξιδεύεις με ένα πλοίο μεγάλης ηλικίας;

Υ.Γ. Πριν λίγες ημέρες μπήκα βιαστικός επισκέπτης στην Αριάδνη. Περίμενα σύμφωνα με αυτά που γράφονται εδώ ότι θα δω το σούπερ πλοίο. Θεωρώ ότι είναι ένα πλοίο σύγχρονο ίδιο όμως όπως όλα τα άλλα. Επειδή όμως ήμουνα βιαστικός, δεν γύρισα όλο το πλοίο. Ίσως την επόμενη φορά που θα το γυρίσω όλο να αλλάξω γνώμη.
Πάντως το ΛΑΤΩ μου φάνηκε πιό οικείο, αλλά όσο και αν στεναχωρώ κάποιους, ήρθε η ώρα του να αντικατασταθεί.

----------


## marioskef

> Θα ήταν ευχής για όλους μας έργο αν αποσυρθούν όλα τα μεγάλης ηλικίας πλοία και στη θέση τους μπουν καινούργια. Συμφωνείς αγαπητέ μου marioskef; Εσύ δεν θα ήθελες να ταξιδεύεις με ένα πλοίο π.χ. ίδιο με το ΛΑΤΩ ή το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ηλικίας 5 ετών, αντί να ταξιδεύεις με το σημερινό ΛΑΤΩ ή ΛΙΣΣΟΣ που είναι μεγάλης ηλικίας;


Εγω θα ήθελα να ταξιδεύω με ένα πλοίο 5 χρόνων αλλά στην σημερινή πραγματικότητα και τα πλοία των 30 ετώ ν και βάλε έχουν τη θέση τους. Όταν τα παλάτια κοστίζουν 60 ευρώ το κρεβάτι τους και η ΑΝΕΚ (έστω και μόνο το χειμώνα) το δείνει 40 με τέτοια πλοία υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος που θα προτιμήσει κάτι πιο παλιό αλλά φτηνό από το πολυτελές και καινούργιο. Γιατι μεταξύ μας πολυτελες, καινούργιο και φτηνό δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να δεις.
Και επειδή καλώς ή κακώς στο Ηράκλειο η ΑΝΕΚ δεν μπορεί να ανταγωνιστει τις Μινωικές στην ποιότητα δεν μπορεί επί μακρόν να βάλει ένα πλοίο πενταετίας. Αν λοιπόν δούμε τα πράγματα από την πλυρά της εταιρείας κι όχι του επιβάτη, τότε ισχυρίζομαι πως το Λατώ που είναι μεν παλιό αλλά σχετικά αξιόπιστο και με τις κατάλληλες διαστάσεις για το Ηράκλειο, θα μπορούσε ανετα να στεριώσει εκεί προς όφελος και των επιβατών και της εταιρείας

----------


## kingminos

Εγώ που είμαι κάθε μέρα στο λιμάνι βλέπω ότι η ΑΝΕΚ στο Ηράκλειο μεταφέρει πολλά φορτηγά και λίγους επιβάτες που απ'αυτούς οι περισσότεροι είναι πακιστανοί.Γνώμη δικιά μου SOPHOCLES V.-LEFKA ORI είναι ότο πρέπη.

----------


## marioskef

Και στην Βενετία ποιος θα πηγαίνει?

----------


## ndimitr93

Στη Βενετία μπορούν να πηγαίνουν τα ΚΡΗΤΗ 1 και 2 όπως και παλαιότερα. άλλωστε μπορούν να αναπτύξουν ταχύτητα έως 22 κόμβων.

----------


## JASON12345

> Εγώ που είμαι κάθε μέρα στο λιμάνι βλέπω ότι η ΑΝΕΚ στο Ηράκλειο μεταφέρει πολλά φορτηγά και λίγους επιβάτες που απ'αυτούς οι περισσότεροι είναι πακιστανοί.Γνώμη δικιά μου SOPHOCLES V.-LEFKA ORI είναι ότο πρέπη.




Αυτά τα δύο δεν είναι για κρήτη :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kalypso

Θα συμφωνίσω μαζί σου  Jason!!!Τα έχω στην κυριολεξία ζήσει αυτά τα καράβια και ομολογώ πως ούτε τα Lefka Ori,Sophocles V. κάνουν για την Κρήτη αλλά ούτε και τα Κρήτη θα τα έβγαζαν πέρα στην Αδριατική....

----------


## marioskef

Τα ΚΡΗΤΗ κάνουν απλώς τις σκάτζες στη Βενετία πλέον. Στην αρχή της καριέρας τους έκαναν με *αρκετή επιτυχία* και μέχρι να έρθουν τα νεότευκτα αδερφά το δρομολόγιο Πάτρα Αγκώνα, ενίοτε με Ηγουμενίτσα...

----------


## panthiras1

> 9-6-08 Από panthiras1: ...........Πάντως το ΛΑΤΩ μου φάνηκε πιό οικείο, αλλά όσο και αν στεναχωρώ κάποιους, ήρθε η ώρα του να αντικατασταθεί.


Δεν αντιπαθώ το ΛΑΤΩ ούτε και το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ. Αντίθετα θα πρέπει να παραδεχτούμε όλοι μας ότι υπηρέτησαν άξια όλα αυτά τα χρόνια το κοινωνικό σύνολο και ιδιαίτερα την γραμμή των Χανίων. Όμως πρέπει να δεχτούμε ότι είναι μηχανές και όπως όλες οι μηχανές θα πρέπει κάποια εποχή να αντικατασταθούν με άλλες. Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι πρέπει και να διαλυθούν. Υπάρχουν και άλλα μέρη της γης όπου η οικονομία βρίσκεται σε χειρότερη μοίρα από την δική μας και εκεί σίγουρα έχουν να προσφέρουν ακόμα πολλά. Θα ήμουνα ευχαριστημένος αν κατασκεύαζε η ΑΝΕΚ νέα καράβια ίδια με τα ΛΑΤΩ - ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ώστε να μείνουν ευχαριστημένοι και οι καραβολάτρες των ανοιχτών καταστρωμάτων (και εγώ προτιμώ τα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα από τα κλειστά αποπνιχτικά).
Δεν σας κρίβω ότι κατά την σύντομη επίσκεψή μου στην ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ αντιλήφθηκα ότι το ΛΑΤΩ μου ήταν πιό οικείο, δηλαδή πιό γνώριμο, πιό γνωστό, πιό φιλικό. Χωρίς βέβαια να ισχυρίζομαι ότι η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ είναι χειρότερη από το ΛΑΤΩ. Έχει και αυτή το δικό της στυλ. Βέβαια ήταν μιά σύντομη επίσκεψη. Θα την ξαναεπισκευτώ σύντομα και τότε θα έχω τον χρόνο που απαιτείται.

----------


## Speedkiller

To Λατώ σε ένα "πέπλο" ομίχλης... ¶φιξη σε Πειραιά!Σόρρυ για την Πετονιά... :Mad: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7891

----------


## kalypso

2687.jpg

και μία φωτογραφία του μοντέλου του Λατώ....αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους Λατώφιλους!??!!

----------


## scoufgian

δεν παιζω!!!!!λιγο μικρο σε μηκος, δεν ειναι το μοντελο?θα τους κανω μηνυση..............:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ρε παιδια αυτο το μοντελο εχει τα καταστρωματα του Λατω πανω στο σκαρι και το σχημα των Καντια-Ρεθυμνον... :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## nautikos

Γενικα ειναι αστα να πανε... Απορω παντως με αυτον που το εφτιαξε, ενω το εχει αρκετα προσεξει σε φινιρισμα κτλ, πως στο καλο επεσε τοσο εξω στις αναλογιες :Confused:  Ακομα και σχεδιο να μην εχεις, δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να κανεις τοσο μεγαλο σφαλμα αναλογιων... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Η μονη αξια που εχει πιστευω οτι ειναι η συναισθηματικη για το δημιουργο του και το χρονο που δαπανησε (συγχωρεαστε με, αλλα στο μοντελισμο εχω μαθει να ειμαι αρκετα αυστηρος).

----------


## Apostolos

To ψηφίζω ώς το χειρότερο μοντέλου ενός πανέμορφου σκαριού!

----------


## kalypso

και μένα μου φάνηκε περίεργο το σχήμα του.....ενώ το Πρέβελης και το Λισσός ήταν πιο πιστά αντίγραφα των πρωτοτύπων.Δυστυχώς δεν τα είδα σήμερα και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι μάλλον έπεσαν θύματα του μεγάλου σεισμού.....

----------


## kingminos

> 2687.jpg
> 
> και μία φωτογραφία του μοντέλου του Λατώ....αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους Λατώφιλους!??!!


Τι'ν αυτό; :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## JASON12345

Οοοο!Πολύ ωραίο αν και οι διαστάσεις δεν έχουν μπει σε σωστή αναλογία σε σχέση και με την πραγματική του διάσταση

----------


## grangelo

> 2687.jpg
> 
> και μία φωτογραφία του μοντέλου του Λατώ....αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους Λατώφιλους!??!!



 Ειναι μακετα απο το... μελλον!

Μολις τελειωσουν με την μετασκευη του Ελυρου τοτε θα παρει σειρα το Λατω και θα το κανουν ετσι...  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ναι ειχαν μια συζητηση στην ΑΝΕΚ για να το δρομολογησουν Δυτικες Κυκλαδες και επειδη δε χωραει λενε θα το μπασουμε καμια 40αρια μετρα μεσα ωστε να μανουβραρει με ανεση... :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Μια φώτο αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους ΑΝΕΚιτες... Τι να κάνουμε όλοι έχουμε κουσούρια... :Very Happy: 
DSC_3551 (Large).jpg

----------


## nireas

Τα πυροτεχνήματα είναι για το βαπόρι? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Τυχαίο περιστατικό που έδεσε με ένα βαπόρι μύθο γαι την Κρήτη με πολλούς φίλους Κρητικούς και όχι μόνο.

----------


## agnostos

> και μένα μου φάνηκε περίεργο το σχήμα του.....ενώ το Πρέβελης και το Λισσός ήταν πιο πιστά αντίγραφα των πρωτοτύπων.Δυστυχώς δεν τα είδα σήμερα και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι μάλλον έπεσαν θύματα του μεγάλου σεισμού.....


 
Που ειναι αυτα τα αντιγραφα οεο???

 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## nautikos

> Τυχαίο περιστατικό που έδεσε με ένα βαπόρι μύθο γαι την Κρήτη με πολλούς φίλους Κρητικούς και όχι μόνο.


Μπορει να ειχε να κανει με καποια εκδηλωση για τη *Ναυτικη Εβδομαδα 2008*, νομιζω ειχαν καποιους ιστιοπλοικους αγωνες και μετα δεξιωση στο *Αβερωφ*.

----------


## Leo

Ακριβώς αυτό , είμουν μαζί με τον Απόστολο σ αυτή την φωτό γι αυτό και απαντώ (εκ μέρους του) με τόση βεβαιότητα  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Επειδη πολλα εχουν γραφτει στο thread του Λισσος για τις μανουβρατζιδικες ικανοτητες του,νομιζω πως το πιο δυσκολο βαπορι στη μανουβρα αυτη τη στιγμη στην ακτοπλοια μας ειναι το αγαπημενο Λατω.Αυτο το λεω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια και παντα σε συγκριση με το Λισσος ισως ειναι ακομα πιο αργο.Μονοτιμονο,με τουμπαριστες και 7+ μετρα βυθισμα νομιζω πως ειναι κατανοητο οτι δεν παιρνει ευκολα απο εντολες...Παντως ειναι ενα πολυ καλο βαπορι και ανυπομονω να κανω ημερισιο μαζι του.Να το απολαυσω μερα και καλοκαιρι...

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ακριβώς αυτό , είμουν μαζί με τον Απόστολο σ αυτή την φωτό γι αυτό και απαντώ (εκ μέρους του) με τόση βεβαιότητα .


Μόνο με τον Απόστολο ήσουν Leo φίλε μου ????Μόνο ?Τους άλλους δεν τους είδες ?

----------


## Leo

Κρύβε λόγια.... :Razz: , έβλεπα το Δημητρούλα στο βάθος και δεν πρόσεξα του άλλους Κυρίους...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## aris A

to LATO mazi me to KRITI I

----------


## Markos

To Lato στο πειραια

DSC00609.JPG

DSC00610.JPG

----------


## heraklion

βλεπω ότι δεν ειναι στη θεση του.

----------


## Markos

ειναι παλιοτερες φωτογραφιες...

----------


## konigi

Aυτές πρέπει να ειναι μετά την επιστροφή του από την ναύλωση μόλις εχουν αλλάξει πάλι τα συνιάλα...

----------


## Markos

νομιζω ειναι τραβηγμενες καπου τον απριλιο...

----------


## nautilego

* Στο online σύστημα κρατήσεων της ΑΝΕΚ (www.anek.gr) το ΛΑΤΩ έχει αντικαταστήσει την ΕΛΥΡΟ στα δρομολόγια μέχρι τις 3 Αυγούστου (προς το παρόν).*

----------


## scoufgian

φωτο ,απο πρωινη αναχωρηση ,του ΛΑΤΩ,απο το λιμανι της Σουδας.Για μενα ,ενα απο τ αγαπημενα μου βαπορια......
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9950

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9951

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 9952

----------


## Orion_v

Λιγο πριν την αναχωρηση , 19/7

----------


## agnostos

Και εδω μια φωτο του lato μετα την "μετασκευη".... :Very Happy: 

ΥΓ ελπιζω να μην εχει προβλημα ο φιλος scoufgian για τον δανεισμο της φωτο του αλλα δεν ειχα αλλη... :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Και εδω μια φωτο του lato μετα την "μετασκευη"....
> 
> ΥΓ ελπιζω να μην εχει προβλημα ο φιλος scoufgian για τον δανεισμο της φωτο του αλλα δεν ειχα αλλη...


δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα αλλα γιατι να του τραβηξεις μετασκευη?κι ετσι αρχοντισσα ειναι......... :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## marioskef

Πάντως πλάκα πλάκα με μια γερή ανακαίνηση (για να μην παραπονιούνται όσοι έχουν μανία με τα καινούργια) θα μπορούσε άνετα να αντέξει στη γραμμή για αρκετά ακόμη χρόνια...

----------


## konigi

Εύ δηλαδή τι θα άλλαζες σε ένα λαβύρινθο?γιατι κάποιος που δεν το ξέρει εσωτερικά το θεωρεί λαβύρινθο..

----------


## marioskef

Ε, στο πρώτο ταξίδι το έχεις μάθει...
Μια ανακαίνηση είπα...
Το οτι είναι λαβύρινθος είναι θετικό... Για να μην πλήττεις στο ταξίδι...
Θα στρίψω σωστά ή όχι :Razz:

----------


## alcaeos

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ Η ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ  ΣΟΥ  ΦΙΛΕ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ

----------


## Speedkiller

Και μένα μου άρεσε η μετασκευή του άγνωστου αλλά νομίζω πως το πρόσθετο τμήμα της πλώρης έπρεπε να φτανει ένα deck πιο ψηλά!:mrgreen:

----------


## marsant

Αμα εφτανε πιο ψηλα φιλε SpeedKiller για να στριβει θα θελει ρυμουλκα:mrgreen:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Συμφωνω μαζι σου speedkiller.

----------


## nautikos

Του εδωσες φιλε παντως ενα στυλακι που το κανει να φαινεται καμια δεκαετια νεωτερο, μπραβο!

----------


## Orion_v

ΛΑΤΩ  , στο σημερινο ημερησιο απο Χανια !!! 

P7260525.JPG

P7260529.JPG

P7260530.JPG

P7260536.JPG

----------


## Orion_v

Συνεχιζουμε ... 

P7260539.JPG

P7260541.JPG

P7260543.JPG

P7260544.JPG

----------


## Orion_v

Αντε αλλη μια πλωρη !!!

P7260547.JPG

----------


## heraklion

Φίλε orion v θυμάσαι τι ώρα έφτασε στον Πειραιά?

----------


## Orion_v

Αν και δεν κοιταξα ωρα , κατα 9 παρα πρεπει να εδεσε , δεν κοιταξα ωρα σορυ !!!    :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## heraklion

Αν έδεσε 9 παρα σημαίνει ότι ήρθε πολυ καθυστερημένα. Πότε έφυγε απο Πειραιά για Χανιά το βράδυ?

----------


## Orion_v

> Αν έδεσε 9 παρα σημαίνει ότι ήρθε πολυ καθυστερημένα. Πότε έφυγε απο Πειραιά για Χανιά το βράδυ?


Απο Σουδα εφυγε κανονικα , σου ειπα οτι ρολοι δεν ειδα , αλλα ηταν σουρουπο και μεχρι να βγω απο το λιμανι ηταν νυχτα ( ξερω σε φωτησα :mrgreen :Smile: 

Παντως απ' οτι καταλαβα θα ξεφορτωνε και θα φορτωνε για να κανει το βραδυνο !!!

Edit : κατεβαινει Χανια  τωρα  το ειδα  στο AIS

----------


## agnostos

> ΛΑΤΩ , στο σημερινο ημερησιο απο Χανια !!! 
> 
> P7260525.JPG
> 
> P7260529.JPG
> 
> P7260530.JPG
> 
> P7260536.JPG


Ωπ... Βλεπω καλα??? Γεμισαν την πισινα νερο?? Πες μου τωρα οτι επιτρεπουν τις βουτιες(και δεν προοριζεται για λιμνη με χρυσοψαρα) να τρελαθω τελειως!!!:mrgreen:

ΥΓ. Χαιρομαι που σας αρεσε η μετασκευη μου...

----------


## konigi

Καλημέρα σε όλους και χθες και σήμερα το Λατώ έφυγε από την Σούδα στις 12 το μεσημέρι και γιαυτό άργησε να φτάσει στον Πειραια χθές!!κάνει τα δρομολόγια του Έλυρου με τις ώρες του Έλυρου με κάποια καθυστέρηση βέβαια...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Λατώ την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή έξω απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, περιμένοντας να του δόθει το οκ απο τις λιμενικές αρχές για να μπεί μέσα.


lato.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Σύμφωνα με την ΑΝΕΚ το ΛΑΤΩ στο ημερήσιο από τα Χανιά φτάνει στον Πειραιά στις 20.30. Ξέρει κανείς αν σε γενικές γραμμές μένουν πιστοί στο 20.30? Ρωτω για να δω αν προλαβαίνω στον Κηφισό το τελευταίο δρομολόγιο για Πάτρα στις 21.45...

----------


## marioskef

Nομιζω πιο ασφαλή επιλογή θα ήταν να έπαιρνες το τραίνο...
Μην ξεχνάς πως και να φτάσει στο λιμάνι 20.30, μεχρι να ανοίξει για να φύγουν οι επιβάτες και να πας στο κηφισο θέλεις λίγο χρόνο...

----------


## Trakman

> Nομιζω πιο ασφαλή επιλογή θα ήταν να έπαιρνες το τραίνο...
> Μην ξεχνάς πως και να φτάσει στο λιμάνι 20.30, μεχρι να ανοίξει για να φύγουν οι επιβάτες και να πας στο κηφισο θέλεις λίγο χρόνο...


Αυτό φοβάμαι... Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Αυτό φοβάμαι... Ευχαριστώ!


Φίλε εγώ παρακολουθώ καθε μέρα το Λατώ στο Χαρτη Πλοιων Πραγματικού Χρόνου και φτανει 20:30 στον Πειραιά. Νομίζω ότι αν αποβιβαστείς έγκαιρα μέχρι τις 20:50 και πάρεις Ταξί κατα τις 21:00 προλαβαίνεις αλλά με επιφυλάξεις.(Αν έχει ΗΣΑΠ για τον Κηφισσό δες και αυτή την εκδοχή-λιγότερος χρόνος)

----------


## Trakman

> Φίλε εγώ παρακολουθώ καθε μέρα το Λατώ στο Χαρτη Πλοιων Πραγματικού Χρόνου και φτανει 20:30 στον Πειραιά. Νομίζω ότι αν αποβιβαστείς έγκαιρα μέχρι τις 20:50 και πάρεις Ταξί κατα τις 21:00 προλαβαίνεις αλλά με επιφυλάξεις.(Αν έχει ΗΣΑΠ για τον Κηφισσό δες και αυτή την εκδοχή-λιγότερος χρόνος)


Σε ευχαριστώ και εσένα φίλε μου!

----------


## sylver23

ησαπ για κηφισσο δεν εχει.σε συμβουλευω να μην περιμενεις ταξι με ολο τον κοσμο αλλα να πας εξω απο τον σταθμο του ησαπ(απεναντι απο την Ε5)που εχει πιατσα κ διερχομενα.

----------


## Trakman

> ησαπ για κηφισσο δεν εχει.σε συμβουλευω να μην περιμενεις ταξι με ολο τον κοσμο αλλα να πας εξω απο τον σταθμο του ησαπ(απεναντι απο την Ε5)που εχει πιατσα κ διερχομενα.


Αυτό δεν το είχα σκεφτεί! Έχω καιρό να το σκεφτώ μέχρι τη μέρα που ταξιδεύω! Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## meco

> Φίλε εγώ παρακολουθώ καθε μέρα το Λατώ στο Χαρτη Πλοιων Πραγματικού Χρόνου και φτανει 20:30 στον Πειραιά. Νομίζω ότι αν αποβιβαστείς έγκαιρα μέχρι τις 20:50 και πάρεις Ταξί κατα τις 21:00 προλαβαίνεις αλλά με επιφυλάξεις.(Αν έχει ΗΣΑΠ για τον Κηφισσό δες και αυτή την εκδοχή-λιγότερος χρόνος)


Ξεχνάς όμως την παρακάτω παράμετρο.  :Smile: 



> Λατώ την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή έξω απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, *περιμένοντας να του δόθει το οκ απο τις λιμενικές αρχές για να μπεί μέσα*.


Εγώ φτάνοντας το περασμένο Σάββατο στον Πειραιά από Ηράκλειο με το Festos κανονικά στις 17:30 περιμέναμε μέχρι τις 18:30 μέχρι να μπούμε λιμάνι και να δέσουμε. :???:

----------


## cmitsos

εν τέλει το Λατώ κάνει 9 ώρες ακριβώς?

----------


## konigi

Κατι τέτοιο...Ξέρει μήπως τι ώρα έφυγε απόψε από Πειραιά?

----------


## Trakman

> εν τέλει το Λατώ κάνει 9 ώρες ακριβώς?


Απ'ότι φαίνεται  :Sad: ... Πάντως το βραδυνό θυμάμαι να το κάνει σε 8 ώρες...

----------


## cmitsos

μακάρι...φίλε μου ταξί γτ όταν φτάνει το πρώι καράβι...δύσκολα πέφτεις μέσα στην ώρα!!

----------


## sylver23

επειδη βλεπω δικαιολογημενα να μας επιπλητουν,δεν μεταφερομαστε στις γεν συζητησεις ή στο τσατ

----------


## Trakman

> μακάρι...φίλε μου ταξί γτ όταν φτάνει το πρώι καράβι...δύσκολα πέφτεις μέσα στην ώρα!!


Αυτό είναι αλήθεια! Δύσκολο να ξέρεις ακριβώς τι ώρα θα μπει να δέσει!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Κατι τέτοιο...Ξέρει μήπως τι ώρα έφυγε απόψε από Πειραιά?


Έφυγε στις 23:49

----------


## konigi

καταλαβα...9 θα φτάσει Χανια...Αρε Παναγιωτάκι...μια φορά έρχεσαι Κρήτη και θα σου βγεί η ψυχή... :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> καταλαβα...9 θα φτάσει Χανια...Αρε Παναγιωτάκι...μια φορά έρχεσαι Κρήτη και θα σου βγεί η ψυχή...


σήμερα το πρωί που ήρθε το λατώ στη σούδα έδεσε 8 κ 20 (ξύπνησα αξημέρωτα περιμένοντας το!!) θα σας ανεβάσω φοτο (...και βίντεο) αύριο και φοτο από την αυριανή του πρόσδεση (αν ξυπνήσω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

----------


## cmitsos

άρα ήταν άγγλος στην ώρα του!!!!

----------


## konigi

Ιάπωνας στην καταγωγή και στο μεγάλωμα του,Ελλήνοιταλός στα νίατα του και Κρητικός στα γεράματα του... :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## kastro

Σύντομα θα αναλάβει ο Έλυρος το Λατό τι τύχη θα έχει;Λογικά θα μείνει παροπλισμένο μέχρι να βρεθεί αγοραστής.

----------


## scoufgian

> Σύντομα θα αναλάβει ο Έλυρος το Λατό τι τύχη θα έχει;Λογικά θα μείνει παροπλισμένο μέχρι να βρεθεί αγοραστής.


εχω την εντυπωση ,πως εχει ειπωθει ,σε προηγουμενα post,οτι το ΛΑΤΩ ,θ αντικαταστησει ,ενα απο τα 2 ΚΡΗΤΗ ,που πανε αυτη τη στιγμη ,Ηρακλειο.

----------


## ndimitr93

ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΛΑΤΩ ΣΤΗ ΣΟΥΔΑ ΣΤΙΣ 1/8 ΣΤΙΣ 8:20 ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ.

----------


## erwdios

Το ΛΑΤΩ σε παλαιότερη φωτογραφία, κάνοντας ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο για Χανιά, τη στιγμή που συναντιέται με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.


(υπάρχει και η ανάποδη φωτογραφία στο αντίστοιχο θέμα)

----------


## grangelo

LATO.jpg
LATO3.jpg
LATO2.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Grangelo, εύγε για τη δουλειά σου!

Οι βραδινές φωτογραφίες, με το σούρουπο, γλυκαίνουν τις γραμμές των πλοίων. Τα λαμπιόνια, ο υποφωτισμός της τσιμινιέρας, και οι φανοί ναυσιπλοΐας φανερώνουν ένα διαφορετικό χαρακτήρα του πλοίου.

----------


## Orion_v

Mμμ... πραγματι , πολυ ομορφες , μου αρεσουν και εμενα πολυ φωτογραφιες με αυτο το φωτισμο !!!!

----------


## marsant

To Λατω κραταει ακομα καλα την ταχυτητα του(για την ηλικια του).Οταν κανει ημερησια παντα παει 20+,μαλιστα το ειχα πετυχει καποια στιγμη να περναει και τα 21.

----------


## vinman

Το Λατώ περιμένει υπομονετικά να έρθει η ώρα που θα λύσει κάβους για ακόμα ένα ταξίδι προς τα Χανιά...σήμερα...

----------


## kastro

Όπως δεν το έχουμε ξαναδεί για την γρήγορη εκφόρτωση των Ι.Χ. ύστερα από την αφιξή του από ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο.

DSC02924.jpg

DSC02920.jpg

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτο σου φιλε kastro,μπραβο.

----------


## giorgosss

Αναμφίβολα ΑΝΕΠΑΝΑΛΗΠΤΗ φωτογραφία φίλε kastro :Wink:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Φοβερή φωτογραφία!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## μιχαλης79

Πολυ ωραιες φωτο. Συγχαρητηρια.
Μου φαινετε περιεργο που τον ανοιξαν γιατι οσο χρονια ειναι το πλοιο στην γραμμη των Χανιων και ειναι 11 τουλαχιστον ποτε δεν τον εχουν χρησιμοποιησει, ασε που θελει περιπου 20 λεπτα να ανοιξει

----------


## meco

> Πολυ ωραιες φωτο. Συγχαρητηρια.
> Μου φαινετε περιεργο που τον ανοιξαν γιατι οσο χρονια ειναι το πλοιο στην γραμμη των Χανιων και ειναι 11 τουλαχιστον ποτε δεν τον εχουν χρησιμοποιησει, *ασε που θελει περιπου 20 λεπτα να ανοιξει*


Τόσο πολύ? Για ποιο λόγο?

----------


## kastro

Πέντε λεπτά χρειάστηκαν για να τον κλείσουν,αν θέλετε έχω άλλες τρεις φωτογραφίες με τον πλώριο καταπέλτη ανοιχτό.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Πέντε λεπτά χρειάστηκαν για να τον κλείσουν,αν θέλετε έχω άλλες τρεις φωτογραφίες με τον πλώριο καταπέλτη ανοιχτό.


Και δεν τις ανεβάζεις... Σπάνιο φαινόμενο είναι αυτό!!!

----------


## kastro

Ακόμα δύο.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Ακόμα δύο.


Ευχαριτώ πολύ kastro!!! Μακάρι τέτοιες εικόνες να ήταν καθημερινές... Πρώτη φορά βλέπω καράβι να άνοιγει τον πλωριαίο καταπέλτη...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αν και ειναι πολυ μακρινη και οχι καλη,αφιερωνεται στον Roi Baudoin.Ενα πραγματικο βαπορι σε μεγαλη ηλικια συνεχιζει ακουραστα το πολυ καλο εργο του.Λατω λοιπον φιλοι μου σε ημερισιο δρομολογιο στις 1/8/2008.Εγω κατεβαινα με το Ιεραπετρα για Κασσο και ετσι το τραβηξα...

----------


## vinman

Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία... :Wink:

----------


## giannisk88

Παιδιά φέτος το καλοκαίρι έχετε κάνει την καλυτερα δουλειά!!!!Γενικα!!!Μας εχετε τρελάνει με τις υπεροχες φωτογραφίες σας!!!Πραγματικά μπράβο!!!

----------


## marsant

Mπραβο φιλε Captain Nionios πολυ ωραια η φωτογραφια σου οπως και ο βαπορας.

----------


## navigation

και αλλη μία με ανοιχτο τον πλωριο καταπέλτη...
ΛΑΤΩ 22.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Πολύ ωραία φωτό φίλε!!!
Βλέπω οτι το βάφουν!!Λετε να το βάφουν για να τον ξαναφυλάξουν (και να μη το ξαναλειτουργούν)?? γιατι για να βάφεις ενα καταπέλτη πλοίου *κάτασπρο* για να ανεβουν πάνω, μετα απο λίγο, φορτηγά και οχήματα δεν είναι και οτι πιο έξυπνο......

----------


## Orion_v

Ειναι το κομματι του καταπελτη που οταν ειναι κλειστος , διπλωνει και φαινεται εξωτερικα , και νομιζω οτι παντα ασπρο ηταν.  :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

> Ειναι το κομματι του καταπελτη που οταν ειναι κλειστος , διπλωνει και φαινεται εξωτερικα , και νομιζω οτι παντα ασπρο ηταν.


Ναι άσπρο ήταν φίλε μου..Αλλα οταν μπαίνουν οχήματα πατάνε σίγουρα εκεί πάνω.Γι'αυτο διερωτήθηκα.Παντως ισως που δε θα το ξαναχρησιμοποιήσουν και το βάφουν για να φαίνεται και όμορφα μιας και φαίνεται. :Wink:

----------


## Orion_v

> Ναι άσπρο ήταν φίλε μου..Αλλα οταν μπαίνουν οχήματα πατάνε σίγουρα εκεί πάνω.Γι'αυτο διερωτήθηκα.Παντως ισως που δε θα το ξαναχρησιμοποιήσουν και το βάφουν για να φαίνεται και όμορφα μιας και φαίνεται.


Αφου δεν τον χρησιμοποιουν συχνα , αν ποτε τυχει και τον κατεβασουν του ριχνουν και ενα βαψιμο , ευκαιρια ειναι !!! :lol:

----------


## kastro

> και αλλη μία με ανοιχτο τον πλωριο καταπέλτη...
> ΛΑΤΩ 22.jpg


Επίσεις είναι και πρώτη φορά που έχει ρίξει άγκυρα.

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

και τρεις απο μεσα

----------


## navigation

η φώτο του πλωριού καταπέλτη είναι τραβηγμένη πριν 3 βδομάδες περιπου και πιστέυω οτι το βάψιμό του έγινε για καθαρά λόγους συντήρησης!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

> και τρεις απο μεσα



Πολύ καλές... Ευχαριστούμε φίλε μου... Πάντως ο κύριος με την καρέκλα έχει το ίδιο γούστο με μένα!!! Να απολαμβάνει το ταξίδι του από την πρύμνη!!! Καρεκλίστα και αραχτός...

----------


## Leo

> Πολύ καλές... Ευχαριστούμε φίλε μου... Πάντως ο κύριος με την καρέκλα έχει το ίδιο γούστο με μένα!!! Να απολαμβάνει το ταξίδι του από την πρύμνη!!! Καρεκλίστα και αραχτός...


Πάντως mike_rodos το ίδιο πράγμα μας εντυπωσίασε στην φωτογραφία... όταν είδα τον νεαρό της φωτογραφίας σκέφτηκα " αυτός άραγαε τι στόχάζεται? " που κοιτάει, τι τον έχει συνεπάρει?   :Very Happy:

----------


## Orion_v

Μαγεια !! , χασιμο !!! , ακομα  και σε βραδυνο , καρεκλιτσα, καφεδακι και το mp3 και να εχει καθαρο ουρανο να χαζευεις τα αστρα , κατεβαινοντας με το βραδυνο στο απο κατω deck (εκει που στοχαζεται ο φιλος μας , αλλα πιο μεσα ) ηταν δυο πιτσιρικαδες με λυρα και επαιζαν ολο το βραδυ , ολα τα λεφτα !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kastro

Να είναι και το γυράδικο ανοιχτό.:lol:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παιδια οσα γραφετε ειναι πραγματικα πολυ ταξιδιαρικα και ομορφα.Θυμιζουν στον καθενα τα ταξιδια και τις σκεψεις του κατα τη διαρκεια αυτων...Οσον αφορα για το Λατω εχω φωτογραφιες απο το ταξιδι μου στις 12/7 σε ημερισιο απο Χανια για Πειραια...Μαλιστα τοπικα ειχε και 8αρι καποιες στιγμες.Θα ανεβασω μερικες απλα δεν τις εχω ακομα στα Χανια.Ειναι σε laptop φιλου που ειναι Αθηνα...

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

το ΛΑΤΟ στον Πειραια στις 4 Ιουλιου 2008.

----------


## pmarop

> Πολύ καλές... Ευχαριστούμε φίλε μου... Πάντως ο κύριος με την καρέκλα έχει το ίδιο γούστο με μένα!!! Να απολαμβάνει το ταξίδι του από την πρύμνη!!! Καρεκλίστα και αραχτός...


Να υποθέσω ότι σας αρέσει να απολαμβάνετε το ταξίδι από την πρύμη, γιατί δεν μπορείτε να το απολαύσετε από την πλώρη ? Το αγνάντεμα από την πλώρη είναι πολύ καλύτερο αφού είναι πολύ πιο ήσυχο σημείο και βλέπεις που πας και όχι τι μένει πίσω, αλλά ελάχιστα καράβια το προσφέρουν πλέον. Μετά το ανεπανάληπτο του ΚΥΔΩΝ μπορείς να το κάνεις στο LISSOS (αρκετά καλός χώρος) και λιγότερο στο ΛΑΤΟ (εμποδίζει ο μπροστινός καταπέλτης που τόσο καιρό αναρωτιόμουν γιατί τον άφησαν). Στις φωτο του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ φαίνεται ένας καλός επίσης τέτοιος χώρος αλλά φοβάμαι πως δεν θα είναι προσβάσιμος.

----------


## Orion_v

Ακριβως οπως το ειπες τα καραβια που εχεις προσβαση στην πλωρη ειναι λιγα , η παρακατω φωτο δειχνει την πορτα που εχεις προσβαση στην πλωρη στο Λατω , σε νυχτερινα την εχω βρει κλειστη ( καλως κατα τη γνωμη μου ) στο προσφατο ημερησιο ηταν ανοιχτη , πραγμα που μου επετρεψε (λιγες σελ. πισω στο θεμα) να φωτογραφισω την πλωρη και να απολαυσω το ταξιδι λιγο απο εκει. 

P7260548.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Μου αρεσει Orion V που φωτογραφιζεις τετοιες λεπτομεριες σε πλοιο. Και εγω το ιδιο κανω οταν ταξιδευω

----------


## Orion_v

Μεσα στο πλοιο φυσικο ειναι να τραβας λεπτομερειες , αν μπορεις την πλωρη , τα απονερα και λεπτομερειες  :Smile:  , απλα οταν εχει πολυ κοσμο μου ειναι δυσκολο , δεν μου αρεσει να υπαρχουν και ανθρωποι στις φωτογραφιες μου , που πιθανως δεν θα ηθελαν , οπως δεν θελω να φωτογραφιζουν  κι εμενα χωρις να το ξερω  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kastro

Εγώ έχω βρει την πόρτα του Κρήτη ΙΙ που οδηγεί στο πάνω γκαράζ ανοιχτή σε ημερίσιο.

----------


## ndimitr93

ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΛΑΤΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΛΠΟ ΤΗΣ ΣΟΥΔΑΣ

----------


## ndimitr93

ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΤΟ ΛΑΤΩ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΣΟΥΔΑ

----------


## ndimitr93

ΚΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ 2

----------


## Georgecz3

Καθώς συναντίεται με την Αριαδνή στις 2-8 στην επιστροφή του απο Χανιά

----------


## laz94

Το Λατώ επιβιβάζει επιβάτες στον Πειραια για το βραδινό του δρομολόγιο προς Χανιά. 5-7-2008 (όχι και πολύ καλές λόγω κακής ποιότητας φωτογραφίας)

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το ημερολογιο γραφει 12/7/2008 και ανεβαινουμε απο Χανια με ημερισιο δρομολογιο.Εχει ενα οκταρακι και εμεις χαζευουμε τα απονερα...Για ολους σας...

----------


## mike_rodos

> Το ημερολογιο γραφει 12/7/2008 και ανεβαινουμε απο Χανια με ημερισιο δρομολογιο.Εχει ενα οκταρακι και εμεις χαζευουμε τα απονερα...Για ολους σας...


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Captain_Nionios... πραγματικά τα απόνερα μπορεί να τα χαζεύω και ώρες!!! Από μωρό πάντα κάθομαι στην πρύμη και τα χαζεύω, σχεδόν σε όλα μου τα ταξίδια!!! Και αν τύχει και είμαι με παρέα, τους παρατάω και πάω μόνος μου τσάρκα στα καταστρώματα για να απολαύσω λίγες στιγμές από απόνερα και όχι μόνο!!!

----------


## scoufgian

σημερινη ,πρωινη ,αφιξη του Λατω ,στο λιμανι του Πειραια.Εδω ,περιμενοντας τη σειρα του ,εξω, απο τη μπουκα του λιμανιου.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12905

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12906

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12907

----------


## vinman

> σημερινη ,πρωινη ,αφιξη του Λατω ,στο λιμανι του Πειραια.Εδω ,περιμενοντας τη σειρα του ,εξω, απο τη μπουκα του λιμανιου.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12905
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12906
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 12907


Απλά πανέμορφες φίλε scoufgian... :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

επεσε επιδημια scoufgian μεγιες!!!
πολυ καλες!!! :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

κουνουσε κουνουσε???

----------


## Orion_v

Μπραβο scoufgian , και για του Λατω τις φωτογραφιες ,αλλα και για οτι αλλο μας ανεβασες σημερα !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αν το γλιτωσιυμε το εγκεφαλικο καλα θα ειναι.ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ scoufgian...

----------


## lissos

Ηρθα απο Χανια με αυτο το πλοιο  πριν απο 1 εβδομαδα  και δυστυχως
πρεπει να αναφερω οτι το Λατο δεν ειναι σε πολυ καλη κατασταση.

----------


## laz94

Το Λατώ σε αναχώριση από Πειραιά για Χανιά στις αρχές Ιουλίου

----------


## kastro

> Το Λατώ σε αναχώριση από Πειραιά για Χανιά στις αρχές Ιουλίου


Λάθος πρέπει να έχεις κάνει φίλε laz94 στην ημερομηνία,αρχές Ιουλίου δεν το θυμάμαι να έδεσε σε αυτήν την θέση στον Πειραιά.

----------


## Leo

Σαν που βλέπεις ότι έχει δέσει φίλε μου kastro?? Εγώ βλέπω να φεύγει απο την μόνιμη θέση του εσύ που το βλέπεις?

----------


## kastro

> Σαν που βλέπεις ότι έχει δέσει φίλε μου kastro?? Εγώ βλέπω να φεύγει απο την μόνιμη θέση του εσύ που το βλέπεις?


Στις δύο πρώτες φωτογραφίες φαίνετε ότι είναι δεμένο στην θέση των Κρήτη.

----------


## kastro

Βρήκα αυτήν τυχαία μόλις τώρα.Παρέα με τον Σοφοκλή κοντεύουν δυο χρόνια.

----------


## laz94

> Στις δύο πρώτες φωτογραφίες φαίνετε ότι είναι δεμένο στην θέση των Κρήτη.


Μα σε καμία φωτο δεν είνει δεμένο. Ήμουν δίπλα απο το Highspeed 1(κοντά στην πλώρη) και τις τράφηξα από εκεί όλες.

----------


## Leo

> Μα σε καμία φωτο δεν είνει δεμένο. Ήμουν δίπλα απο το Highspeed 1 (κοντά στην πλώρη) και τις τράφηξα από εκεί όλες.


Έτσι μπράβο... πές τα κι εσύ. Αυτό φαίνεται δεν θέλει επεξήγηση...

----------


## dimitris!

HFG 074.jpg
Λατώ αφιξη στον Πειραιά το βραδάκι..

----------


## f/b kefalonia

μερικες φωτο του Λατω απο την σημερινη μου βολτα στο λιμανι....δυστυχωσ με τα ποδια... :Sad: εφαγα πολυ ζεστη....!!!

DSC00448.jpg

DSC00442.jpg

DSC00446.jpg

DSC00443.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

συγνωμη παιδια η δευτερη ειναι λιγο κουνημενη!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sylver23

λες κ εγινε σεισμος κ εγυρε το πλοιο προς τα δεξια με σπασμενες κολωνες.δηλ απορω αμα θα μπορεσω ποτε να πετυχω να βγαλω επιτηδες τετοια φωτο. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

αυτα φιλε σιλβερ23 μονο εγω μπορω να τα κανω...!!!χαχα!!!ειδες η κουραση τι κανει??χαχα!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> αυτα φιλε σιλβερ23 μονο εγω μπορω να τα κανω...!!!χαχα!!!ειδες η κουραση τι κανει??χαχα!!!


ενα παγωτο στο κυριο για το κοπο του.......... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## eliasaslan

:Wink:  :Very Happy:  χα χα χα χα χα καλο

----------


## f/b kefalonia

ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια θα το τιμισω δεοντωσ!!!!χαχαχ!!!!!!

----------


## kastro

Έχετε σκεφτεί τον Οκτώμβριο που θα γυρίσει το Αριάδνη hellenic ότι το Λατό μπορεί να ξαναπιάσει γραμμή για Χανιά.

----------


## Νaval22

το αριαδνη θα αγοραστεί απο την ΑΝΕΚ δεν υπάρχει θέμα επιστροφής στη hsw

----------


## giorgosss

:Sad: 
Συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο ταξίδεψε με το Λατώ μας πριν απο κάποιες μέρες και είπε πως το καράβι ήταν σε μαύρα χάλια...Ο κλιματισμός χαλασμένος και οι τουαλέτες ΟΛΕΣ βουλωμένες πλην μιας.Οι επιβάτες αγανακτισμένοι χαρακτήριζαν λέει το βαπόρι μπ****έλο, καρβουνιάρη επειδή άργησε να φτάσει Πειραιά, και όλοι μαζί τα χαν βάλει με την ΑΝΕΚ λες και το κανε επίτηδες...Κρίμα

----------


## OLENI

Εχούν δίκιο οι ταξιδιώτες αναφορικά με την κατασταση του πλοίου. 

Δυστυχώς με το πρόγραμμα των δρομολογίων και τα συνεχή ημερήσια , το πληρωμα δεν προλαβαίνει να καθαρίσει και να συντηρήσει σωστά τους κοινοχτηστους χώρους του πλοίου.

Ποσο φυσικά , τώρα που για αρκετό καιρό θα μείνει "αταξίδευτο" μιας και θα αντικατασταθεί από το 'Ελυρος, μέχρι τουλάχιστον τον Οκτώβριο που θα τελειώσει ??? η ναυλωση.

----------


## Trakman

Και γω δυστυχώς άκουσα πολλά παράπονα για το ΛΑΤΩ αυτό το καλοκαίρι. Εδικά όσον αφορά την καθαριότητα του πλοίου.

----------


## Trakman

Επειδή ωστόσο αυτό το καράβι έχει και πολλούς φίλους, ανεβάζω δύο φωτογραφίες τις οποίες και τους αφιερώνω. 
Σούδα, 18/8/2008 περίπου 20.30 - 21.00 το βράδυ.

----------


## jumpman

Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες.Αυτό το πλοίο είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου.Πιστεύω πως είναι ένα πραγματικό και αυθεντικό πλοίο με μια τζιμινιέρα στο κέντρο σχεδόν του πλοίου, με ωραία πλώρη, συμπαθητική πρύμη και πολλά και όμορφα καταστρώματα.

----------


## Trakman

> Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες.Αυτό το πλοίο είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου.Πιστεύω πως είναι ένα πραγματικό και αυθεντικό πλοίο με μια τζιμινιέρα στο κέντρο σχεδόν του πλοίου, με ωραία πλώρη, συμπαθητική πρύμη και πολλά και όμορφα καταστρώματα.


Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε jumpman! Θα συμφωνήσω με τα σχόλιά σου για το ΛΑΤΩ!

----------


## kastro

Αν είχαμε ανταγωνισμό στην γραμμή Πειραίας-Χανιά από άλλη εταιρεία πιστεύεται ότι το Λατό θα διπλάρωνε το Αριάδνη στην γραμμή.Μάλλον όχι.

----------


## dimitris!

HFG 014.jpg
Λατώ δεμένο στο μεγάλο λιμάνι

----------


## scoufgian

*Καπετανιος:*ευτυχως βοηθησε ο Αγ.Νικολας κι εκοψε το τιμονι..Αμα γκρεμιζα το κοκκινο,ποιος ακουγε μετα τη γκρινια των μελων του naytilia......
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13780

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13781

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13782

----------


## dimitris

Γιαννη πολυ καλες οι φωτογραφιες σου!!!
παντος δυο που βλεπω πανω στον κοκκινο 
πρεπει να αλλαξαν babylino καποια στιγμη :Razz:

----------


## Orion_v

Eχω πιει σχεδον μισο καφε , και εχω καπνισει τρια τσιγαρα χαζευοντας τρεις φωτογραφιες , νομιζω οτι δεν χρειαζεται να πω τιποτα  αλλο !!!  :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

> ...και εχω καπνισει τρια τσιγαρα χαζευοντας τρεις φωτογραφιες


Μάλλον καπνίζεις πολύ  :Very Happy:  Χεχε!
Όντως πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες!

----------


## sylver23

πολυ ωραιες φωτο.το ανεβασμα που κανει η πρυμνη  φαινεται παρα πολυ ασχημο απο αυτην την οπτικη γωνια

----------


## jperikl

Nα σας στελείλω κ εγω κατι που εχω απο ΛΑΤΩ αν και δεν ειναι καινούριο, είναι αρχές Απρίλη απο τα παλάτια. Ταξίδεψα το χειμώνα με το πλοίο οταν ήταν Ηράκλειο και μου έδωσε μια εντύπωση κάποιας εγκαταλειψης. Θα μπορούσαν να το συντηρούν καλύτερα εσωτερικα..

----------


## sunflower

Υπάρχουν φήμες που θέλουν το ΛΑΤΩ στα Δωδεκάνησα.... Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα;;;;;;

----------


## μιχαλης79

Μην πιστευεται οτι ακουτε...
Σε ποιο λιμανι θα δεσει το πλοιο? και σε τι προβλητες,εδω στον Πειραια και δυσκολευεται ορισμενες φορες

----------


## meco

> Υπάρχουν φήμες που θέλουν το ΛΑΤΩ στα Δωδεκάνησα.... Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα;;;;;;


Με το άνοιγμα που κάνει η ΑΝΕΚ στο υπόλοιπο Αιγαίο (Λισσός στο βόρειο Αιγαίο-Πρέβελη στην Παροναξία) όλα είναι πιθανά. Όμως για να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να διασφαλιστεί το Αριάδνη στη γραμμή των Χανίων.  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Ας δούμε και κάποιους απο τους εσωτερικούς χώρους του Λατώ στα νιάτα του στην Ελλάδα...απο τα φυλλάδια της Ανεκ το 1990 και 1991...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14220

----------


## Νaval22

> Μην πιστευεται οτι ακουτε...
> Σε ποιο λιμανι θα δεσει το πλοιο? και σε τι προβλητες,εδω στον Πειραια και δυσκολευεται ορισμενες φορες


τα ίδια λέγαμε και για το λισσος πριν παει στη χιο προβλέπω ΑΝΕΚΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ  σε λίγο στο αιγαίο.Εδώ που τα λέμε τα δωδεκάνησα θα ήταν καλή κίνηση γιατί στην ουσία εξυπηρετούνται μόνο απο τη blue star ο αγούδημος μάλλον δεν πιάνεται,αν προσφέρει καλά ωράρια και ταχύτητα και δεν κάνει 20 ώρες για Ρόδο μπορεί να τα πάει πολύ καλά

----------


## OLENI

τα Κορίτσια του φυλλαδίου γιατί δεν τα είδα ποτέ στην Πισίνα του πλοίου ?  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

θα πηγαινες λαθος ωρες

----------


## manolis m.

Xexe..Ap oti kserw oi pisines sta LATO-LISSOS leitourgousan mono otan ta ploia taksideuan Adriatiki..!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Xexe..Ap oti kserw oi pisines sta LATO-LISSOS leitourgousan mono otan ta ploia taksideuan Adriatiki..!!


σωστα κι εγω την ιδια εντυπωση εχω

----------


## sylver23

η ερωτηση πιστεω ηταν ρητορικη.

----------


## panthiras1

Και στα ημερήσια για Χανιά

----------


## manolis m.

Nai swsta kai imouna kai mesa se ena tetoio...

----------


## Thanasis89

Στον Πειραιά... Στους λάτρεις του πλοίου !

----------


## Thanasis89

Στον Πειραιά... Αφιερωμένο στους λάτρεις του πλοίου.

----------


## Speedkiller

Eleni μήπως κάτι ξέχασες? :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Ναι, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το ανεβάσω λόγω μεγάλης ανάλυσης. Μια Βοήθεια ;

----------


## manolis m.

Pare ena programma epeksergasias fwtografiwn kai kane tes smikrinsi .!!! pros theou oxi resize me to panit gia tha alloiwthoun poli!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μανώλη ! Παιδιά ζητώ συγγνώμη για το λάθος...

----------


## manolis m.

Pio sigkekrimena...MICRoSOFT PICTURE MANAGER!! einai kai eukolo stin xrisi tou kai veltiwnei xrwmatikes ateleies!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Δεύτερη προσπάθεια...  :Surprised: ops: Στον Παιραιά, αφιερωμένη στους λάτρεις του πλοίου ! 


Υ.Γ. Χίλια ευχαριστώ Μανώλη !

----------


## manolis m.

Deuteri kai kali prospatheia elenai !! thnx tpt!!

----------


## Trakman

> Δεύτερη προσπάθεια... ops: Στον Παιραιά, αφιερωμένη στους λάτρεις του πλοίου ! 
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Χίλια ευχαριστώ Μανώλη !


Ως λάτρης του καραβιού... σ'ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## Rocinante

Το παρελθον και το μελλον...

lato6908.JPG

----------


## sea_serenade

> Το παρελθον και το μελλον...


Συμβολικότατη η φωτό φίλε Rocinante. Μακάρι το μέλλον να είναι η συνέχεια και όχι η μετάλλαξη του παρελθόντος.

----------


## kapas

και μια ωραια ακουαρελα.... ελπιζω να ξερετε απο που :Wink: ...

----------


## ndimitr93

οχι δεν ξερουμε. απο που;;;;

----------


## kapas

> οχι δεν ξερουμε. απο που;;;;


απο την επιτειακη εκδωση τις ανεκ... αν και περσινη νομιζω οτι υπαρχει ακομα στα καταστηματα των καραβιων... το λεω σε περιπτωση που ενδιαφερεστε να την αγορασετε...

----------


## giannisk88

EEEEEEτσι..Αν και δεν είμαι φανατικός της Ανέκ μου έδωσαν και εμένα ενας γνωστός μου αυτές τις ακουαρέλες.Είναι πραγματικά πολύ όμορφες!!Εχω στολίσει μερικές στο γραφείο!!!

----------


## giorgosss

Ζητώ συγγνώμη για τις παραφωνίες σε μερικές φωτογραφίες αλλά η κατάσταση στο "λιμάνι" είναι τραγική.
Αφιερωμένες λοιπόν σε όλους τους συντέλεστές και συμμετέχοντες  του μοναδικού αυτού forum, και ειδίκα στον Roi Baudoin και στον ξενιτεμένο συντοπίτη trakman.
Λατώ 9/9/2008

----------


## giorgosss



----------


## giorgosss



----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οπα οπα Γιωργο μας ξεκανες τωρα.Εξαιρετικες.Α ρε Σουδα με το Βαποραρο σου...

----------


## Trakman

> Ζητώ συγγνώμη για τις παραφωνίες σε μερικές φωτογραφίες αλλά η κατάσταση στο "λιμάνι" είναι τραγική.
> Αφιερωμένες λοιπόν σε όλους τους συντέλεστές και συμμετέχοντες  του μοναδικού αυτού forum, και ειδίκα στον Roi Baudoin και στον ξενιτεμένο συντοπίτη trakman.
> Λατώ 9/9/2008


Φίλε Γιώργο μ'έφτιαξες τώρα!!! Είδα Σούδα και 'ανοιξε το μάτι μου!!!
Ωραίο πράγμα να πηγαίνεις για δουλειά, να ανοίγεις τον υπολογιστή και να βλέπεις τέτοιες φωτογραφίες και μάλιστα με αφιέρωση!! Αχ νησί μου... Να'σαι καλά φίλε μου, σ'ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## giorgosss

Και εγώ σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια φίλοι trakman και captain_nionios :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

δεν άφησες γωνία ακάλυπτη. μπράβο σου.

----------


## Vortigern

εχθες το πρωι πανω απο το σπηντρανερ..

----------


## laz94

Στην πρώτη φώτο η πρύμη της Μυρτιδιώτισσα και της "Λατούς" και η πλώρη του Βενιζέλου και στην δεύτερη μόνο η πρύμη της "Λατούς"...

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

πολυ ωραιες οι φωτο φιλε laz94,ειδικα η πρωτη μου αρεσε πολυ. :Smile:

----------


## Orion_v

> πολυ ωραιες οι φωτο φιλε laz94,ειδικα η πρωτη μου αρεσε πολυ.


Κι εμενα ,  ποσα Smart χωραει ο Βενιζελος ? :lol::mrgreen:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

καλη ερωτηση φιλε orion v,αν γνωριζει κανεις ας μας βοηθησει. :Very Happy:

----------


## konigi

υπολογίστε ποσα κανονικα αυτοκίνητα χωράει επι 2... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

> Στην πρώτη φώτο η πρύμη της Μυρτιδιώτισσα και της "Λατούς" και η πλώρη του Βενιζέλου και στην δεύτερη μόνο η πρύμη της "Λατούς"...


αψογος φιλε Λαζαρε...τελειες κ οι 2

----------


## eliasaslan

καταπληκτικές οι φωτό λάζαρε...

----------


## OLENI

> υπολογίστε ποσα κανονικα αυτοκίνητα χωράει επι 2...


 
Πολύ έξυπνη η απάντηση σου.

----------


## laz94

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ eliasaslan, pontios thessaloniki, vortigern και orion_v! Να 'στε πάντα καλά :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τα απονερα του Λατω καθως βγαινουμε απο τον κοπλο της Σουδας στις 12/7/2008.Λιγες σελιδες πριν εχω βαλει μια αναλογη αλλα μεσοπελαγα με αρκετη ανταρα...Trakman (πρωτος λογω καταγωγης), Roi Baudoin, Rocinante, Polyka, Niko, vinman, Paroskayak, Leo, marsant δικια σας.
Lato_aponera_Souda_12_7_2008.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αλλη μια αποκλειστικα για τον Trakman.Απο τη αριστερη περατζαδα εχω κρεμαστει για να βγαλω τα πλαινα απονερα με θεα την αριστερη βαρδιολα.Ζητω συγνωμη για τον οριζοντα που γερνει αλλα δε μπορουσα να κανω κατι καλυτερο με τοσο αερα και κρεμασμενος στο καγκελο.Την ιδια μερα 12/7/2008.

Lato_plaina_aponera_12_7_2008.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αλλη μια.Αγαπητοι συνταξιδευτες διαλεξτε θεση και ελατε να απολαυσουμε το καλοκαιρι, τον ηλιο, τα απονερα και ολοκληρη την αυρα του Λατω.Για ολους σας.
Lato_prymios_xwros_12_7_2008.JPG

----------


## vinman

> Αλλη μια.Αγαπητοι συνταξιδευτες διαλεξτε θεση και ελατε να απολαυσουμε το καλοκαιρι, τον ηλιο, τα απονερα και ολοκληρη την αυρα του Λατω.Για ολους σας.


 
Κάτι τέτοια μας κάνεις και μετά που μυαλό για δουλειά... :Very Happy: 
Να 'σαι καλά για τις στιγμές χαλάρωσης του μυαλού που μας προσφέρεις!!

----------


## Trakman

> Τα απονερα του Λατω καθως βγαινουμε απο τον κοπλο της Σουδας στις 12/7/2008.Λιγες σελιδες πριν εχω βαλει μια αναλογη αλλα μεσοπελαγα με αρκετη ανταρα...Trakman (πρωτος λογω καταγωγης), Roi Baudoin, Rocinante, Polyka, Niko, vinman, Paroskayak, Leo, marsant δικια σας.





> Αλλη μια αποκλειστικα για τον Trakman.Απο τη αριστερη περατζαδα εχω κρεμαστει για να βγαλω τα πλαινα απονερα με θεα την αριστερη βαρδιολα.Ζητω συγνωμη για τον οριζοντα που γερνει αλλα δε μπορουσα να κανω κατι καλυτερο με τοσο αερα και κρεμασμενος στο καγκελο.Την ιδια μερα 12/7/2008.
> 
> Lato_plaina_aponera_12_7_2008.JPG





> Αλλη μια.Αγαπητοι συνταξιδευτες διαλεξτε θεση και ελατε να απολαυσουμε το καλοκαιρι, τον ηλιο, τα απονερα και ολοκληρη την αυρα του Λατω.Για ολους σας.


Τι μου κάνεις τώρα Captain Nionio!! Μου ξυπνάς καταπληκτικές αναμνήσεις και άντε να δουλέψω τώρα!!  Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες, να'σαι καλά φίλε μου!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Κάτι τέτοια μας κάνεις και μετά που μυαλό για δουλειά...
> Να 'σαι καλά για τις στιγμές χαλάρωσης του μυαλού που μας προσφέρεις!!





> Τι μου κάνεις τώρα Captain Nionio!! Μου ξυπνάς καταπληκτικές αναμνήσεις και άντε να δουλέψω τώρα!! Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες, να'σαι καλά φίλε μου!!


Ρε σεις μην τα λετε αυτα.Σε λιγο θα με ψαχνουν οι εργοδοτες σας να με σκοτωσουν...Παιδια χαρα μου να σας ταξιδευω οποτε μπορω.Σας ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## kapas

πραγματικα πολυ ωραιες φωτο!!!!!  στην τελευταια νομιζω ομως οτι θα επρεπε να υπηρχε και μια φωτεινη ταμπελα που να λεει F/B LATO στο τελευταιο καταστρωμα.... γιατι δεν ειναι???? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## ndimitr93

Για δείτε φρέσκια 10 λεπτά πριν αναχωρήσει χθες για Πειραιά.

----------


## manolis m.

Mia iapwneziki gravoura tou Latw...

1334.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ο οριζοντας ειναι ισιος, οχι ομως και το καγκελο τις κουπαστης του Λατω.Βλεπεται εχει ενα οκταρι γρεο και παροτι δεν κουνιεται ρουπι εχει μια κληση απο τον αερα.Φιλε Roi μονο για σενα που εχεις απολαυσει τοσα και τοσα καγκελα κουπαστων να μην ειναι παραλληλα με τον οριζοντα...Ειμαι σιγουρος γι'αυτο. :Wink: 
Lato_klisi_12_7_2008.JPG

----------


## stelios_ag

Η ανακοίνωση αυτή είναι κολλημένη στην πόρτα του εστιατορίου self service του Λατώ.

----------


## giannisk88

Με το τρόπο που το λέει στη τελευταία παράγραφο είναι σα να λέει "συγγνώμη που θα υποστείτε και άλλο αυτό το βαπόρι"!!!Ελεος!

----------


## meco

> Με το τρόπο που το λέει στη τελευταία παράγραφο είναι σα να λέει "συγγνώμη που θα υποστείτε και άλλο αυτό το βαπόρι"!!!Ελεος!


Πραγματικά... Απίστευτο... :lol:

----------


## kapas

τι θα γινει το λατω αραγε αφου μπει η ελυρος???? πεταμα ή τπτ αλλο??

----------


## sunflower

Kαι τωρα που μαλλον πλησιαζει προς το τελος της καριερας του ας το δουμε εδω σε ενα διαφημιστικο (ποπο ρε παιδι μου πως τα παιρνει τα στροφιλικια...χεχε :Very Happy: ) μολις αρχιζε την καριερα του στην Ηιgashi Nihhon Ferry ως VARUNA...Σκληρη γενια....Αφιερωμενο σε ολους που το αγαπανε!!

VARUNAROS.jpg

----------


## heraklion

Δεν νομίζω να φτάνει στο τέλος της καριέρας του. Η ΑΝΕΚ δεν έχει άλλο πλοίο για τα ΧΑΝΙΑ εκτός από τον ΕΛΥΡΟ. Εγώ το βλέπω για τουλάχιστον ένα χρόνο ακόμα.

----------


## Nautikos II

Μια ποζα του Lato μαζι με τον Venizelo
003.JPG

----------


## giannisk88

Αυτα είναι!!Φοβερός ο Tsentzos!!Να είσαι καλά!!

----------


## vinman

Nα 'σαι καλά φίλε Tsentzos για την ωραία φωτογραφία!!

----------


## Thanasis89

> Kαι τωρα που μαλλον πλησιαζει προς το τελος της καριερας του ας το δουμε εδω σε ενα διαφημιστικο (ποπο ρε παιδι μου πως τα παιρνει τα στροφιλικια...χεχε) μολις αρχιζε την καριερα του στην Ηιgashi Nihhon Ferry ως VARUNA...Σκληρη γενια....Αφιερωμενο σε ολους που το αγαπανε!!
> 
> VARUNAROS.jpg


Ρε παιδιά βλέπω την φωτογραφία του φίλου sunflower και βλέπω ότι οι γιαπωνέζοι βάζουν λίγα ντεκ στα βαπόρια τους (τουλάχιστον μέχρι πριν 10 χρόνια) ! Τα φέρνουμε εδώ και πλακόνουμε τις λαμαρίνες ! Δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνείτε οι ειδήμονες, αλλά αυτή η παρατήρηση μου γενάται καθώς συγκρίνω τις φωτογραφίες. :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Φίλε Thanasis89, οι Ιάπωνες, αν και ναυτικός λαός, προφανώς χρησιμοποιούν τα πλοία ώς το τελευταίο μέσον ταξιδιού τους. Έχουν σιδηροδρομικό δίκτυο που σφυρίζει. Για όλα τα γούστα και βαλάντια, αλλά και αεροπορικό επίσης. Απο την άλλη οι θάλασσες τους ανατολικές και δυτικές δεν ταξιδεύονται. Τα καιρικά φαινόμενα είναι έντονα και το swell δεν το αποχωρίζονται ποτέ. Εμείς πάλι που είμαστε ταξιδιάριδες και αγοράζουμε έτοιμα πλοία και τα εμπλουτίζουμε με καταστρώματα, σαλόνια και καμπίνες και τα φέρνουμε στα μέτρα και τις ανάγκες μας, με σαφώς ελάχιστα χρήματα σε σύγκριση με μια νεα παραγγελία.

----------


## Thanasis89

Κατάλαβα φίλε μου ! Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ !  :Very Happy:  Βέβαια δεν πιστεύω πως αυτό το φόρτωμα γίνεται προς το χειρότερο ( να εξηγούμαστε να μην παρεξηγούμαστε  :Wink:  )...

----------


## Νaval22

Να συμπληρώσω πως όλα αυτά τα καράβια πρίν έρθουν στην Ελλάδα χρησιμοποιούνταν κυρίως ως οχηματαγωγά παρά ως επιβατηγά εξού και τα λίγα καταστρώματα επιβατών,πάντως απο τη παραπάνω φωτογραφία θα έλεγα πως ήταν πανέμορφο έτσι με τα λίγα deck και χωρίς αυτές τις κακόγουστες υπερκατασκευές της ΑΝΕΚ που πιστεύω πως έχουν χαλάσει πολύ την όψη,ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ με χίλια λοιπόν

----------


## Speedkiller

Και γω μαζί σου Στέφανε...Ερωτόκριτος!!!

----------


## manolis m.

Ontws..Symfwnw me tous dyo prolalisantes (stefanos,speedkiller)...Eidika stin prymni einai les kai tou tin kollisan apo panw..Safws o erwtoKRITOS einai pio konta stin arxiki tou morfi!!

----------


## kastro

> Να συμπληρώσω πως όλα αυτά τα καράβια πρίν έρθουν στην Ελλάδα χρησιμοποιούνταν κυρίως ως οχηματαγωγά παρά ως επιβατηγά εξού και τα λίγα καταστρώματα επιβατών,πάντως απο τη παραπάνω φωτογραφία θα έλεγα πως ήταν πανέμορφο έτσι με τα λίγα deck και χωρίς αυτές τις κακόγουστες υπερκατασκευές της ΑΝΕΚ που πιστεύω πως έχουν χαλάσει πολύ την όψη,ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ με χίλια λοιπόν


Το Λατό έχει την καλύτερη πρύμνη.

----------


## Νaval22

> Το Λατό έχει την καλύτερη πρύμνη.


οπως το πάρει κανείς......,

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οπως (κρητικα) το παρει κανεις. :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

Einai i kaliteri prymni tou LATW ???????!!!!!!!!!!! Auto einai xali...Toso xtysmenii pou sto ipsos se sxesi me to ipoloipo ploio einai pio psili vevaia auti simvainei logw tis simotitas!Alla kai pali tin vlepeis kai les kapou tha kopeis ston dromo..

Gia na tis doume kai mazi...
latw vs erotokritos.JPG

----------


## Vortigern

> Einai i kaliteri prymni tou LATW ???????!!!!!!!!!!! Auto einai xali...Toso xtysmenii pou sto ipsos se sxesi me to ipoloipo ploio einai pio psili vevaia auti simvainei logw tis simotitas!Alla kai pali tin vlepeis kai les kapou tha kopeis ston dromo..
> 
> Gia na tis doume kai mazi...
> latw vs erotokritos.JPG


πρωσοπηκα εμενα μ αρεσει η πρυμνη του Λατω...δειχνη ποιο γεματη κ εχει ποιο πολλα καταστρωματα για να κατσεις εξω αντιθετα με του ερωτοκριτου...τεσπα αποψεις του καθενος ειναι αυτες...Βεβαια να συμπληρωσο  πως δν μ αρεσουν αυτα τα φουσκοματα που κανει στα πλαγια..εκει ψηφιζω ερωτοκριτο

----------


## scoufgian

και οι 2 πρυμες ειναι ωραιες......μην καθομαστε τωρα σε λεπτομερειες........

----------


## parianos

Αυτη η φωτο το αφιερωνω στους φιλους τους Κρητικους...

LATO.jpg

----------


## kastro

Τώρα είναι η ευκαιρία να πάει για επισκευή και δεξαμενισμό,σήμερα το απόγευμα ήταν δεμένο στην θέση του Blue star 2.

----------


## kapas

λοιπον, να φανταστω οτι καπου εδω τελειωνει η μεχρι τωρα *αριστη* υπηρεσια του πλοιου στα χανια???  τι θα κανει μετα???

----------


## agnostos

Ισως γιατι σημερα σταματαει τα δρομολογια για Χανια και μπαινει στην θεση του το Ελυρος... :Wink:  
Λογικα θα παει για την ετησια εαν δεν δρομολογηθει καπου αλλου...

----------


## μιχαλης79

Καλημερα,Το πλοιο θα κανει το σημερινο δρομολογιο για Χανια και μετα παει για την ετησια του, μιας και το Αριαδνη θα παει Ηρακλειο απο σημερα.

----------


## kapas

> Καλημερα,Το πλοιο θα κανει το σημερινο δρομολογιο για Χανια και μετα παει για την ετησια του, μιας και το Αριαδνη θα παει Ηρακλειο απο σημερα.


και θα ειναι μονο το ελυρος μετα???

----------


## μιχαλης79

Οχι,μαζι με το Λευτερακι που τελειωνει τις κρουαζιερες της εργατικης εστιας

----------


## ndimitr93

> Καλημερα,Το πλοιο θα κανει το σημερινο δρομολογιο για Χανια και μετα παει για την ετησια του, μιας και το Αριαδνη θα παει Ηρακλειο απο σημερα.


Και βγαίνει το Κρητη 1

----------


## kastro

> Και βγαίνει το Κρητη 1


Συνιθήζεται το Κρήτη Ι κάθε χρόνο τέτοια εποχή να πηγαίνει Βενετία.

----------


## dimitris!

Υπάρχει καμία ανεπίσημη πληροφορία για το που μπορεί να πάει μετά την ετήσια του??

----------


## kapas

ετσι οπως παει η δουλεια το βλεπω να το χανουμε :Sad:  δεν θα ηταν ωραιο καποια πλοια αγαπημενα στον κοσμο (λατω λισσος για μενα) να γινονταν πλωτα ξενοδοχεια? θα εβγαζαν και οι εταιριες λεφτα ετσι... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## giannisk88

> ετσι οπως παει η δουλεια το βλεπω να το χανουμε δεν θα ηταν ωραιο καποια πλοια αγαπημενα στον κοσμο (λατω λισσος για μενα) να γινονταν πλωτα ξενοδοχεια? θα εβγαζαν και οι εταιριες λεφτα ετσι...


Δε νομίζω να τους συμφέρει φίλε μου.Μπορεί να μή δίνουν πολλά χρήματα για καυσιμα, μονο οτι θα καίνε οι γεννήτριες, αλλα πρέπει να κάνουν μία απίστευτα μεγάλη και δαπανειρή ανακαίνηση μέσα έξω.Ακόμα κατα τη λειτουργεία του ξενοδοχείου θα υπάρχουν και τα μεγάλα έξοδα συντήρησης που θα τρέχουν.Αρα αμεσως αμέσως φίλε μου τα έξοδα είναι μεγαλύτερα απο τα έσοδα που θα έχουν!!!!Σαν ιδέα είναι πολύ καλή πάντως και με βρίσκεις σύμφωνο!!

----------


## agnostos

Μπα... δεν νομιζω... καπου 8α το α3ιοποιησει η ανεκ πιστευω!
εδω αξιοποιησε το lissos που το ειχαμε μισο χρονο 3εγραμμενο...
Τωρα για πλωτο ξενοδοχειο δεν το κοβω γιατι στην κατασταση που βρισκεται πλεον μονο 3ενοδοχειο δεν το λες...:???:

----------


## lissos

...Απο το Φεστος Palace την παρασκευη....
Αφιερωμενο σε ολους:mrgreen:

----------


## giannisk88

Φοβερός φίλε lissos!!Μπράβο!!! :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Το βλέπω κι αυτό για δρομολόγια πρός Βορειοανατολικό Αιγαίο.......... :Wink:  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Το βλέπω κι αυτό για δρομολόγια πρός Βορειοανατολικό Αιγαίο..........


απ τη στιγμη που εχουμε τη Χιο στα ποδια μας ,δεν προκειται να το δουμε......

----------


## MYTILENE

Σκέψου λίγο και το απευθείας......Μυτιλήνη-Πειραιά.... παραμέρα :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: !!!!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Σκέψου λίγο και το απευθείας......Μυτιλήνη-Πειραιά.... παραμέρα!!!!!


αμα γινει αυτο εχεις να φτιαχνεις καφεδες............ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: θα σου μαι τακτικος πελατης στο νησι γιατι το αγαπω αυτο το πλοιο και μου αρεσει να ταξιδευω μαζι του

----------


## MYTILENE

Ελληνικό μέτριο αν θυμάμαι καλά?????? :Razz:  :Razz: !!!Ακούγεται ψιλοέντονα αυτό το ενδεχόμενο φίλε.ΙΔΩΜΕΝ

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> ...Απο το Φεστος Palace την παρασκευη....
> Αφιερωμενο σε ολους:mrgreen:


Μπραβο φιλε lissos τελεια η φωτο σου :Smile: να εισαι καλα.

----------


## Νaval22

> αμα γινει αυτο εχεις να φτιαχνεις καφεδες............θα σου μαι τακτικος πελατης στο νησι γιατι το αγαπω αυτο το πλοιο και μου αρεσει να ταξιδευω μαζι του


τι σου αρέσει βρε Γιάννη σαν το λαβύρινθο του μινόταυρου είναι δεν έχει καμία λογική το εσωτερικό του μετά το τρίτο ταξίδι αρχίζεις να προσανατολίζεσαι

----------


## moutsokwstas

και να το βαλει μυτιληνη απευθειας η ανεκ, θα γεμιζει? το χειμωνα θα γεμιζει φορτηγα? ασε το καλοκαιρι...ισως αν μεινει μονο του στη γραμμη για μυτιληνη  και με καποιες αμφιβολιες για την πληροτητα επιβατων και οχηματων. αυτα ειναι μεγαλα βαπορια καποτε πηγαιναν ιταλια και οχι στην πορτα του σπιτιου μας....

----------


## scoufgian

> τι σου αρέσει βρε Γιάννη σαν το λαβύρινθο του μινόταυρου είναι δεν έχει καμία λογική το εσωτερικό του μετά το τρίτο ταξίδι αρχίζεις να προσανατολίζεσαι


τι να σου πω βρε Στεφανε!!!!Το χω συνηθισει απο τ αμετρητα ταξιδια στα Χανια και δεν το αλλαζω.Θα σου πω και το αλλο να γελασουμε.Το καλοκαιρι μπηκα στο Διαγορα και μου φανηκε μυγα μπροσα στο Λατω.Οι κοινοχτηστοι χωροι του Διαγορα σε σχεση με αυτους του Λατω ηταν λιγοι

----------


## kastro

> τι να σου πω βρε Στεφανε!!!!Το χω συνηθισει απο τ αμετρητα ταξιδια στα Χανια και δεν το αλλαζω.Θα σου πω και το αλλο να γελασουμε.Το καλοκαιρι μπηκα στο Διαγορα και μου φανηκε μυγα μπροσα στο Λατω.Οι κοινοχτηστοι χωροι του Διαγορα σε σχεση με αυτους του Διαγορα ηταν λιγοι


Σε σχέση με αυτούς του Λατό θες να πεις.

----------


## scoufgian

> Σε σχέση με αυτούς του Λατό θες να πεις.


Σε ευχαριστω φιλε kastro :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

επειδη τα ψιλογραψαμε  με τον ελυρο τα καυμενα...μια φωτο απο 19 αυγ λιγο πριν το πειραια.στην φωτο μολις το προσπερασαμε με το μυκονος

----------


## Leo

Το Λατώ ΄μόλις έφθασε την Ελευσίνα, θα πάρει τη θέση του Ελ. Βενιζέλου που μόλις αποδεξαμενίστηκε.

----------


## kapas

> επειδη τα ψιλογραψαμε με τον ελυρο τα καυμενα...μια φωτο απο 19 αυγ λιγο πριν το πειραια.στην φωτο μολις το προσπερασαμε με το μυκονος


κοι τα συμπτωση φιλε μου: εκεινη την στιγμη που το προσπερασε και βγαζεις την φωτο βρισκομουν στην πλωρη του λατω και τραβαγα φωτο το νησος!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## manolis m.

Na kai mia tou Latw ws Daisetsu...Signwmi ligo...exei arpaksei fwtia i' mou fenetai ??
daisetsu-latw.jpg

----------


## kapas

> Na kai mia tou Latw ws Daisetsu...Signwmi ligo...exei arpaksei fwtia i' mou fenetai ??
> 
> daisetsu-latw.jpg


 ετσι φαινεται... μια ερωτηση: δεν ειχε τον πλωριο καταπελτη τοτε?

----------


## manolis m.

Oxi..edw vriste epi idiktisias tin prwtis etairias tou..Meta metaskueastike epimikinthike se prwti fasi..kai argotera nomizw..I Higahi Nihon Ferry ekane tin prosthiki tou plwriou katapelti!

----------


## sylver23

> κοι τα συμπτωση φιλε μου: εκεινη την στιγμη που το προσπερασε και βγαζεις την φωτο βρισκομουν στην πλωρη του λατω και τραβαγα φωτο το νησος!!!


οταν λεμε οτι το ναυτιλια ειναι παντου.......ειναι στην κυριολεξια

----------


## samurai

Παιδια μόλις πετύχατε φωτο κατά τη διάρκεια της επιμήκυσης του βάπορα. Πρέπει να είναι γύρω στα 1982. Το μαυρισμένο κομμάτι είναι η προσθήκη των 12 μέτρων που βρίσκει τη θέση της σε αυτή τη φοβερή σιλουέτα.

----------


## Thanasis89

Περίμενε να φέρει εμένα από την Κρήτη και ύστερα να πήγαινε για ένα μπανάκι...  :Very Happy:  Πρώτη φορά ταξίδεψα με το Λατώ και παρά την ηλικία του (την οποία και έδειχνε) μου άφησε μόνο θετικές εντυπώσεις ! Το πλήρωμα φοβερό στην δουλειά του και ευγενέστατο. Διατηρούσε το καράβι σε άριστη κατάσταση. Μπράβο τους και είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος που κατάφερα να ταξιδέψω με ένα ακόμα καράβι της παλιάς γενιάς.

Υ.Γ. Ξέρετε τι πειρασμός είναι η πόρτα, η οποία οδηγούσε στην πλώρη και απαγορευόταν η είσοδος, να είναι λίγα μέτρα μακριά από την καμπίνα σου ;

----------


## giorgosss

Και μια φωτό του ΛΑΤΩ παρέα με τον ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟ πάνω απο τον ΈΛΥΡΟ.
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους Χανιώτες (ξέρουν ποιοί είναι :Wink: )

----------


## Thanasis89

Να λοιπόν και η όμορφη κυρία μας από τα Χανιά ! 

DSC00755.jpg 

Αφιερωμένη σε όλα τα παιδιά !

----------


## mastrovasilis

Γειά σου ρε Θανάση με τα ωραία σου βαπόρια. :Wink:  πολύ ωραία φωτό.  :Wink:

----------


## manolis m.

H apoxrwsi twn nerwn tis thalassas einai ola ta lefta...!!

----------


## JASON12345

Μία καλοκαιρινή από τα ανοιχτά ντεκ του ΛΑΤΟ

----------


## manolis m.

Einai sto simeio tou plainou primniou katapelti ???? i' kanw lathos ??

----------


## μιχαλης79

Οχι δεν ειναι εκει,ειναι ακριβως πισω απο την γεφυρα δεξια, κατω απο το rescue boat.

----------


## manolis m.

Ok..thimithika..thnx file mixali!

----------


## Orion_v

Ωραια , μια και το ξενυχτατε και με αφορμη τη φωτο του Jason , ας δουμε και και καποιες λεπτομερειες στο φως της ημερας ..... 

P7260520.JPG

P7260540.JPG

P7260537.JPG

----------


## manolis m.

po..ti mou thimizeis...

----------


## giannisk88

Τι μας κάνει φίλε Orion!!Καταπληκτικός..

----------


## mastrovasilis

Βασίλη καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες. Να΄σαι καλά.

----------


## JASON12345

> Οχι δεν ειναι εκει,ειναι ακριβως πισω απο την γεφυρα δεξια, κατω απο το rescue boat.


Ναι.εκεί είναι

----------


## heraklion

Αυτό το διώροφο σαλόνι πίσω από την γέφυρα υπήρχε και στην Ιαπωνία, και στην μετασκευή του το επεκτήνανε, αλλά νομίζω ότι το ασχημένει σε αυτό το σημείο.Θα προτημούσα να μην κάνανε αυτήν την επέκταση η τουλάχιστον να την κάνανε πιο ωραία.

----------


## OLENI

basili milame oti oi fwtografiew sou einai katapliktikes kai pragmatika me taxodepsan sta imerisia taxidia pou exw kanei gia ta omorfa xania

----------


## kapas

μηπως υπαρχει καμια φωτο απο την μετασκευη του?????? η μονη που εχω ειναι μαζι με το λισσος στα αριστερα του και σε αυτη δεν φαινεται σχεδον καθολου....   θα ηθελα και αλλες...

----------


## moutsokwstas

ωραια φωτο, που την ξετρυπωσες βρε θηριο?

----------


## kapas

> ωραια φωτο, που την ξετρυπωσες βρε θηριο?


δεν θυμαμαι.......:???: του λατω υπαρχει καμια?

----------


## Speedkiller

Νoμίζω υπάρχει στο facta!

----------


## manolis m.

nomizw pws exei postarei o a.molos mia eraia fwto apo tin metaskui tou ploiou! Anetrekse stis selides tou thematos!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> ωραια φωτο, που την ξετρυπωσες βρε θηριο?


Συμφωνα με την ονοματολογια της εικονας, πρεπει να ειναι Fakta.

----------


## dimitris!

Κοίτα και σελ. 16 παρέα με το Σαπφώ μας..

----------


## kastro

Μαζί τα αδέρφια.

----------


## kapas

πολυ ωραια φωτο!!!!!!! και σπανια....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy:

----------


## manolis m.

Wraia fwtografia! Ti kai an figan apo tin Iapwnia pali mazi einai!! :Very Happy:

----------


## OLENI

Pantws se genikes grammew ta adelfia pou fevgoun apo tin Iapwnia pros Ellada den xanontai ( p.x. Kriti I & II , Venizelos & Lefka ori)

----------


## manolis m.

Mallon ksexases polla file & syntekne Vasili.....Milena & Ntaliana, Rodanthi & Mytilini, Panagia Krimniotisa & Agiasou,Ierapetra & Marina..kai posa palia....(Patmos & Superferry,Kazantzakis & King Minos,Kandia & Rethimnon, Aptera & Dedalus & El.Greco,Poseidon & Lissos klp....)

----------


## cpt_Hiotis

Και όχι μόνο όσα φεύγουν από την Ιαπωνία (Θεόφιλος - Φέδρα, Εξπρές Απόλλων - Πηνελόπη Α. - Άγιος Γεώργιος κτλ.)

----------


## Speedkiller

Manolis m να σε ρωτήσω κάτι ως πιο ειδικός επί ΑΝΕΚ...Το λατώ από που πήρε τις βαρκούλες του???Κάτι μου λέει πως ήταν λίγο μεταχειρισμένες... :Smile:

----------


## manolis m.

Ti na sou pw...den gnwrizw pragmatika alla ekeini tin periodo apo poio ploio na tis pire ? To kidon poulithike me tin ews tote morfi tou xwris na tou exoun aferethei swstikes lemvoi an den kanw lathos! Gt pws ou irthe auti i erwtisi ?

----------


## Speedkiller

O λόγος είναι ο εξής:
Απ την άλλη γράφει Λατώ/Χανιά και από δω που βλέπεις ΑΝΤΟΝΙΑ/ΧΑΝΙΑ η κάτι τέτοιο  :Very Happy: 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20646

----------


## manolis m.

Ontws...den to exw ksanadei auto! Tha psaksw na vrw kapoia pliroforia! Twra pou tin ksisan fanike gt oses fores exw taksidepsei  den to exw dei!

----------


## manolis m.

Epivatigo Antonia ekeini tin periodo pou na aposirthike den ypirxe wste na tou eferthoun oi varkes! Twra lew pws isws exoun aferethei apo kanena allou typou ploiou kai to stirizw sto oti apo tis 10 varkes pou exei sinolo mono autes oi dyo einai kleistou typou !

----------


## samurai

Και λίγο απο Daisetsu με τη φανταχτερή κόκκινη φορεσιά της Taiheiyo Enkai Ferry :Smile:

----------


## manolis m.

Min ams ta kaneis auta vradiniatiko! Pws tha koimithoume ???

----------


## kapas

δεν ηξερα οτι ανοιγε η πλωρη του.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  τωρα την εχουν κλεισει και δεν φαινεται ουτε η κοληση, κατι που δεν ισχυει στο λισσος....

----------


## ndimitr93

Από αύριο πάλι Σούδα το Λατώ και μέχρι το Γενάρη μαζί το Έλυρος. :Smile:  :Razz:  :Surprised:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kastro

Αν πηγαίνει το Λατό Χανιά τότε ο Λευτέρης όταν γυρίσει από την κρουαζιέρα θα πηγαίνει Ηράκλειο,πιό λογικό δεν είναι να πάει το Λατό.

----------


## Georgecz3

Αντε παλι τυχερός ειμαι :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: . Αυριο ταξιδεύω μαζι του.

----------


## kapas

ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΒΑΛΤΕ ΕΤ3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ΕΧΕΙ ΕΚΠΟΜΠΗ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΛΑΤΩ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## esperos

> Μαζί τα αδέρφια.


Και  όχι  μόνον  τα  οπίσθια  αλλά  και  τα  πρόσθια  τους


ΤΑ  ΑΔΕΛΦΙΑ.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

την ειδα φιλε μου την εκπομπη!!!!πολυ ωραια!!!θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι!!! :Confused: ο καπετανιος εκανε μια αναφορα για τισ θαλασσες τισ γαλλιας οπου ειχε ναυ λωθει το Λατω που εκανε απο την αλγερια νομιζω.....δλδ στις ναυλωσεις δεν αλλαζει το πληρωμα?????? :Confused: παραμενει το ιδιο το πληρωμα???η μονο ο καπετανιος??? :Confused:

----------


## kapas

> την ειδα φιλε μου την εκπομπη!!!!πολυ ωραια!!!θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι!!!ο καπετανιος εκανε μια αναφορα για τισ θαλασσες τισ γαλλιας οπου ειχε ναυ λωθει το Λατω που εκανε απο την αλγερια νομιζω.....δλδ στις ναυλωσεις δεν αλλαζει το πληρωμα??????παραμενει το ιδιο το πληρωμα???η μονο ο καπετανιος???


αυτο ημουν ετοιμος να ρωτησω και εγω.... τοτε δεν ηταν που γυρισε ριμαδι η λατω? πως την χαλασαν οι δικοι μας???? :Confused:

----------


## kastro

> αυτο ημουν ετοιμος να ρωτησω και εγω.... τοτε δεν ηταν που γυρισε ριμαδι η λατω? πως την χαλασαν οι δικοι μας????


Κάτι είχα πληρωφορηθεί τότε ότι μπήκανε Τυνίσιοι αντάρντες και έκαναν τις ζημιές.

----------


## mastropanagos

> την ειδα φιλε μου την εκπομπη!!!!πολυ ωραια!!!θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι!!!ο καπετανιος εκανε μια αναφορα για τισ θαλασσες τισ γαλλιας οπου ειχε ναυ λωθει το Λατω που εκανε απο την αλγερια νομιζω.....δλδ στις ναυλωσεις δεν αλλαζει το πληρωμα??????παραμενει το ιδιο το πληρωμα???η μονο ο καπετανιος???


Πληρωμα παραμενει το ιδιο,οπως και η σημαια του πλοιου..Μονο τα σινιαλα αλλαζουν..!!

----------


## manolis m.

> Και όχι μόνον τα οπίσθια αλλά και τα πρόσθια τους
> 
> 
> ΤΑ  ΑΔΕΛΦΙΑ.jpg


Wraia fwtografia ! Poli omorfa kai ta dyo!

----------


## npfirst

επειδή το έχασα, πως λεγόταν η εκπομπή?

----------


## kapas

> επειδή το έχασα, πως λεγόταν η εκπομπή?


οξυγονο κατι....

----------


## raflucgr

bound for Souda on 29/08/08.IMG_6524b.jpg
Lucas

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Πολυ μεγαλο βαπορι αν το βλεπεις κοντα  :Cool: 
Πολυ καλη η φωτογραφια σου , να εισαι καλα !

----------


## Georgecz3

Μερικές φοτο του Λατω
πλώρη 
πιστοποιητικο 
(οι φωτογραφιες ειναι απο κινητο)

----------


## Thanasis89

Λατώ στον Πειραιά και 1.30 ώρα πριν την αναχώρηση του... Στον Leo, trakman (ξέρω ότι του αρέσει) και στον mastrovasili (ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ) και βέβαια σε όλους τους Ανεκίτες ! 
Lato.jpg 
s Bow.jpg 
Υ.Γ. Αυτό το πλοίο έχει ριζώσει για τα καλά στα Χανιά. Και ευτχτώς που το έχουμε δίπλα μας ακόμα !

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Τελειες φωτο,φιλε thanasis89 να εισαι καλα :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

Φωτογραφίες από το Λατώ αναχωρώντας για Πειραιά το καλοκαίρι σε ημερήσιο.

----------


## sylver23

επεσε ανταγωνισμος χεχε :Very Happy: (απο θαναση).παρα πολυ ωραιες φωτο 

επισης ndimitr βλεπω σημερα μας  καλυψες πληρως με φωτο απο τα χανια.να σαι καλα ,παντα τετοια

----------


## Thanasis89

> επεσε ανταγωνισμος χεχε(απο θαναση).παρα πολυ ωραιες φωτο


"Αχ Θεούλη μου θα καταφέρω να φωτογραφίζω ποτέ και εγώ σαν τον Sylver23 ; Θα καταφέρω να βγάλω φωτογραφία σαν αυτή του Blue Star Paros ; "

Είναι η προσευχή μου το βράδυ ! :lol:
Να 'σαι καλά φίλε να μας χαρίζεις τέλειες φωτογραφίες !

----------


## sylver23

υπερβολες.τα καταφερες και με το παραπανω :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

> επισης ndimitr βλεπω σημερα μας  καλυψες πληρως με φωτο απο τα χανια.να σαι καλα ,παντα τετοια


Μπα...αυτό δεν ήταν τίποτα!!! Έχει να πέσει κι άλλο..Απλώς αυτό ήταν ενα ξεσκόνισμα στο αρχείο.

----------


## Trakman

> Λατώ στον Πειραιά και 1.30 ώρα πριν την αναχώρηση του... Στον Leo, trakman (ξέρω ότι του αρέσει) και στον mastrovasili (ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ) και βέβαια σε όλους τους Ανεκίτες ! 
> Lato.jpg 
> s Bow.jpg 
> Υ.Γ. Αυτό το πλοίο έχει ριζώσει για τα καλά στα Χανιά. Και ευτχτώς που το έχουμε δίπλα μας ακόμα !


Θανάση και αυτές όπως και οι άλλες φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες σήμερα είναι εξαιρετικές!! :Wink:  Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!! Όντως, είναι αγαπημένο μου πλοίο!!! Έτσι Leo?!?!?!? :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για τα καλά σας λόγια ! Γιώργο να 'σαι καλά !

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Λατώ στον Πειραιά και 1.30 ώρα πριν την αναχώρηση του... Στον Leo, trakman (ξέρω ότι του αρέσει) και στον mastrovasili (ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ) και βέβαια σε όλους τους Ανεκίτες ! 
> Lato.jpg 
> s Bow.jpg 
> Υ.Γ. Αυτό το πλοίο έχει ριζώσει για τα καλά στα Χανιά. Και ευτχτώς που το έχουμε δίπλα μας ακόμα !



Ευχαριστώ πολύ Θανάση μου Να΄σαι καλά. :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Στη Σούδα την Κυριακή 02/11

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22006

----------


## Trakman

> Στη Σούδα την Κυριακή 02/11
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22006


Κατάλαβα!!! Θα δούμε μπόλικο υλικό!! Και από την πατρίδα μου!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Πολύ όμορφη Μάνο!!!!

----------


## OLENI

Μάνο μπράβο σου , εξαιρετική φωτογραφία, είναι τραβηγμένη από τα έργα που γίνονται κοντα στην ιχθυόσκαλα ?

----------


## vinman

> Μάνο μπράβο σου , εξαιρετική φωτογραφία, είναι τραβηγμένη από τα έργα που γίνονται κοντα στην ιχθυόσκαλα ?


@OLENI,σε ευχαριστώ..!!
Ναι απο εκεί την τράβηξα...μέσα απο τις πίσσες...χάλια έγινα... :Very Happy: 
@Trakman,σε ευχαριστώ..!!

----------


## kapas

θα ηθελα να σας δειξω κατι σχετικο με το πλοιο αλλα *ασχετο* με την ναυτιλια....   ετυχε να δω ενα βιντεακι στο youtube.... γαυροι σε πλοιο του βαρδινογιαννη.... φανταζεστε τι θα ειχε γινει μετα που θα κατεβηκαν απο το πλοιο.... :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: χαχαχα

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Στη Σούδα την Κυριακή 02/11
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22006


Μανο αυτη δεν την ειχα δει και μολις την ειδα πραγματικα την απολαυσα. Τα χρωματα και ο βαποραρος ειναι εξαιρετικα. :Wink:

----------


## kastro

> θα ηθελα να σας δειξω κατι σχετικο με το πλοιο αλλα *ασχετο* με την ναυτιλια.... ετυχε να δω ενα βιντεακι στο youtube.... γαυροι σε  πλοιο του βαρδινογιαννη.... φανταζεστε τι θα ειχε γινει μετα που θα κατεβηκαν απο το πλοιο....χαχαχα


Ο Βαρδινογιάννης είναι από τον περασμένο Μάιο στην Ανέκ δεν ήταν τότε.

----------


## eliasaslan

Συγνώμη απλά θα ήθελα να εκφράσω μία απορία σχετικά με τις φωτογραφίες του φίλου kapas. Δεν έχει σχέση φυσικά με ομάδες (άσχετα που είμαι παναθηναϊκός)! αλλά με το αν επιτρέπεται αυτή η κατάσταση πάνω σε οποιοδήποτε πλοίο.... άν κάποιος ξέρει κατι παραπάνω ας με διαφωτίσει παρακαλώ!...

----------


## kapas

λογικα δεν θα επιτρεπεται.... αλλα δεν εκανε κατι ο πλοιαρχος γι'αυτο?? θα μπορουσε....   εδω με το σχολειο μου στο bs paros οταν γυρνουσαμε απο την 5μερη ειχαμε βαλει κανα2 τραγουδακια ετσι μωρε και ριξαμε και μια στροφη με τον μητροπανο  και απο την γεφυρα μας φωναξαν και μας ειπαν να σταματησουμε... σε κοτζαμ γηπεδο δεν θα πουν??? :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Να σας θυμίσω ότι οι αντίπαλοι που γύρισαν με τον Ιεράπετρα Λ, επειδή 
επενέβη το πλήρωμα τα κάνανε όλα μέσα στο κάραβι λαμπόγυαλα. Άρα τι να πει και τι να αφήσει ο πλοίαρχος και το πλήρωμα!!!

Μην το συνεχίσουμε όμως το θέμα εδώ παρακαλώ θα γίνει κι εδώ λαμπόγυαλο...  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

εγω δεν θα ηθελα να μαθω τα αποτελεσματα αμα ελεγαν κατι.σε καποιες περιππτωσεις γλυτωνεις πιο πολλα αμα δεν μιλησεις :Wink:

----------


## sunflower

> θα ηθελα να σας δειξω κατι σχετικο με το πλοιο αλλα *ασχετο* με την ναυτιλια.... ετυχε να δω ενα βιντεακι στο youtube.... γαυροι σε πλοιο του βαρδινογιαννη.... φανταζεστε τι θα ειχε γινει μετα που θα κατεβηκαν απο το πλοιο....χαχαχα


Ε αφού δε το καψανε κιολας...παλι καλα να λεμε!!!! Ωραιες φωτο...θρυλαρα ολε!  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## marsant

Ε ενταξει ρε παιδια δεν νομιζω να το γνωριζουν η να ενδιαφερονται τα καλοπαιδα σε ποιον ανηκει η ποιος ειναι μετοχος σε καθε ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια.Αν φτασουμε πλεον στο σημειο με τι σχετιζεται το καθετι τοτε τι να πω...

----------


## dimitris

-Ουφφ ζεστη παλι σημερα και κοντευει να περασει ο Νοεμβρης...
*-Δεν ανοιγεις καμια πορτα να παρουμε λιγο αερα?* :Very Happy: 
lato.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Μανο αυτη δεν την ειχα δει και μολις την ειδα πραγματικα την απολαυσα. Τα χρωματα και ο βαποραρος ειναι εξαιρετικα.


 
Σε ευχαριστώ Διονύση... :Wink:

----------


## heraklion

Φρεσκοβαμμένος μου φαίνεται ο καταπέλτης.:!:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Φρεσκοβαμμένος μου φαίνεται ο καταπέλτης.:!:


Όλο τον βάφουν και όλο λερωμένος είναι!!! Στον Πειραιά τον χρησιμοποιεί καθόλου;

----------


## heraklion

Για κάτι ημερήσια τον χρησιμοποίεισαι μόνο πρίν από μερικούς μήνες.

----------


## ndimitr93

Πάντως σε όλα τα πλοία που ξέρω ότι έχουν πλαινούς καταπέλτες κανένα δεν τους ανοίγει, μόνο το Αριάδνη.

----------


## kapas

τον αυγουστο οταν γυρισα με νυχτερινο απο χανια τον ανοιξαν και βγηκαμε απο εκει.... και κανα2 φορες που πηγα βολτα στο λιμανι τον εχω πετυχει ανοιχτο...

----------


## kastro

> Πάντως σε όλα τα πλοία που ξέρω ότι έχουν πλαινούς καταπέλτες κανένα δεν τους ανοίγει, μόνο το Αριάδνη.


Και ο Σοφοκλής των ανοίγει,και τον πλωρινό στην Βενετία.

----------


## MYTILENE

και τον πλωρινό  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ................Βρε μπάς και είναι ο Μπαμπινιώτης και δεν τον καταλάβαμε????? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ndimitr93

> και τον πλωρινό ................Βρε μπάς και είναι ο Μπαμπινιώτης και δεν τον καταλάβαμε?????


Δεν το σχολιάζουμε...εδώ έχουμε δει και χειρότερα.

Τέλοσπάντων εγώ δεν ξέρω τι κάνει ο Σοφοκλής στη Βενετία...εδώ όμως σπάνια θα δεις ανοιχτό πλαινό καταπέλτη...

----------


## scoufgian

το Λατω τον ανοιγε το καλοκαιρι στα ημερησια δρομολογια του στο Πειραια

----------


## PAPANIKGEO

Πάντως στον Πειραιά κανένα πλοίο δεν ανοίγει τους πλαϊνούς καταπέλτες

----------


## gtogias

> Πάντως στον Πειραιά κανένα πλοίο δεν ανοίγει τους πλαϊνούς καταπέλτες


Δεν θα το έλεγα με τόση σιγουριά. Πριν από τρία χρόνια περίπου σε ταξίδι επιστροφής από Χίο με το Μυτιλήνη, βγήκαμε από τον πλαϊνό καταπέλτη

----------


## ndimitr93

Λοιπόν τέρμα η συζήτηση...περνάμε στην ουσία. Παρά το πάρα πολύ κρύο,τη βροχή και τον θόρυβο από τα δόντια μου που τουρτουρίζουν(είναι σπαστικό όταν τραβάς φωτογραφίες!...) κατάφερα και τις έβγαλα

Αφιερωμένες στον Sylver23 και σε όλη την Λατωπαρέα...

Αναχώρηση
Πλώρη
Ολόκληρο
Πριν την αναχώρηση
Από απέναντι
Δίπλα
Κάβος

Υ.Γ. Ειδικά η πρώτη, με τρέλανε...

----------


## sylver23

σε ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση.να σαι καλα να μας δεινεις παντα ρεπορταζ απο την κρητη..κοιτα μην σε βρουμε καμμια μερα μονο κατεψυγμενο..

----------


## ndimitr93

Δύσκολα σήμερα αλλά κατάφερα και έβγαλα δύο φωτογραφίες υπό τον άνεμο ο οποίος έπνεε με 8 μποφώρ! Από τα Τσικαλαριά τραβηγμένες οι φωτογραφίες:

Κατα τις 21:10
Αναχώρηση στις 00:24

----------


## ndimitr93

Κατά τις 6:41:32 το Λατώ μας έπιασε τους 20 κόμβους!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Κατά τις 6:41:32 το Λατώ μας έπιασε τους 20 κόμβους!!


τους κομβους τους βλεπω φιλε δημητρη το πλοιο δεν βλεπω.......

----------


## ndimitr93

> τους κομβους τους βλεπω φιλε [...........] το πλοιο δεν βλεπω.......



Τώρα μόλις έδεσε στον Πειραιά...εγώ απλώς κοίταξα το στίγμα του στο χάρτη.Σιγά μην ήμουν στο πόδι απο τις έξι Κυριακάτικο!!!!!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> Τώρα μόλις έδεσε στον Πειραιά...εγώ απλώς κοίταξα το στίγμα του στο χάρτη.Σιγά μην ήμουν στο πόδι απο τις έξι Κυριακάτικο!!!!!!!


οκ πασω πασο,περι ορεξεως κολοκυθοπιτα........ :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## lissos



----------


## Mixalhs_13

Καλα το φουγαρο ειναι πρασινο η οχι ;  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

@lissos μας εξόντωσες μεσημεριάτικα........ Πολύ ζωντανές οι φωτό σου, μπράβο!!!
@Mixalhs_13, το φουγάρο το κάνουν πράσινο τα χρώματα των προβολέων που το φωτίζουν.

----------


## lissos

Kαι εμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση το χρώμα
της τσιμινιέρας.
Κάτι σαν κίτρινο φωσφόριζε...

----------


## ndimitr93

Επισκευή-Συντήρηση σήμερα στο Λατώ:

http://hania.pblogs.gr/files/f/194047-PB262469.JPG
http://hania.pblogs.gr/files/f/194049-PB262470.JPG
http://hania.pblogs.gr/files/f/194050-PB262471.JPG
http://hania.pblogs.gr/files/f/194051-PB262473.JPG
http://hania.pblogs.gr/files/f/194053-PB262478.JPG

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Στο θέμα του *"Ολυμπία"* των Αγαπητών, ανεβάσαμε μια αεροφωτογραφία από το Πέραμα με το παλιό "Ολυμπία". Στη φωτογραφία διακρίνεται και η πλώρη του *"Λατώ"* με τη γιαπωνέζικη φορεσιά.
Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι του Γ. Κουρούπη, ή του Γ. Γιαννακή και την βρήκα σε πρακτορείο της Κέρκυρας το 2000.  
Αν κάποιος θέλει να τη δει είναι στην παρακάτω σελίδα  
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...496#post143496

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Φαινεται επισης και η πλ ωρη του Λισσος!!!!

----------


## jperikl

Καθώς επίσης στο βάθος τα φουγάρα ενός εκ των Κινγκ Μίνως/Καζαντζάκης  :Surprised:

----------


## minoan7

To Λατώ στις 4/12/08 λιγο πριν λύσει κάβους για Χανιά
LATO1.jpg

LATO2.jpg

LATO3.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Εξαιρετικές!!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

1.jpg

2.jpg
κοβοντας βολτες, περιμενοντας την αναχωρηση

----------


## Thanasis89

Να καλωσορίσω κι εγώ με την σειρά μου τον φίλο minoan7 ! Πραγματικά υπέροχες οι φωτογραφίες του ! Και αξίζουν ένα μεγάλο μπράβο λόγω της δυσκολίας της νυχτερινής φωτογραφίας ! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ! !  :Very Happy:  

Και να πω και ένα μπράβο στον Κώστα για την ανταπόκρισή του !

----------


## japan

Το φουγάρο του ΛΑΤΩ, πρίν δύο περίπου χρόνια

----------


## Notis

1  παρα τέταρτο αναχώρησε απο Πειραιά!!

----------


## kapas

γιατι αργησε τοσο? εγινε τπτ? :Confused:

----------


## Notis

Ίσως να σχετίζεται με την σημερινή απεργία.
Καθυστέρηση γύρω στο 3ωρο είχε και ο απόπλους του Κρήτη ΙΙ. 
Αντίθετα ο απόπλους του ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ , αλλά και των 3 από Κρήτη έγινε στην ώρα τους.

----------


## kapas

> Ίσως να σχετίζεται με την σημερινή απεργία.
> Καθυστέρηση γύρω στο 3ωρο είχε και ο απόπλους του Κρήτη ΙΙ. 
> Αντίθετα ο απόπλους του ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ , αλλά και των 3 από Κρήτη έγινε στην ώρα τους.


δεν νομιζω... απεργια τα μισα πλοια? μπαα κατι αλλο θα ειναι :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ελπιζω οχι σοβαρο

----------


## sylver23

apo oti ξερω λογω απεργιας καποια αποπλευσανε μετα τις 12.εχει αναφερθει και καπου

----------


## nickosps

Καλημέρα, επειδή χτες το βράδυ πέρασα από το λιμάνι κατευθυνόμενος σε μια ουζερί :Wink:  στο Κερατσίνι, έχω να σας πω ότι τα πλοία: Superferry II,Blue Star ??,Blue Star Naxos,Πρέβελης,Κρήτη ΙΙ,Λατώ καθώς και ένα παλάτι ήταν εκεί γύρω στις 22.45. Ένας ηλεκτρονικός πίνακας στο λιμάνι έγραφε ότι και τα 3 της ΑΝΕΚ θα αναχωρούσαν στις 23.59.

----------


## Thanasis89

Έχω ταξιδέψει μαζί του. Αλλά κατάστρωμα ποτέ :shock:. Η εξέλιξη των γεγονότων δείχνει ότι δεν θα το γλιτώσω  :Very Happy:  . Γι' αυτό λοιπόν κι εγώ θα του ανεβάσω μια φωτογραφία. Κάποτε στον Πειραιά... Από Παλάτι...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Γιώργο (trakman) εσύ που το ξέρεις πως την βλέπεις την δουλειά ; Θα μου χαρίσει ωραίο ταξίδι ο βάποράς σου ;  :Very Happy: 

DSC00908.JPG

----------


## Trakman

> Έχω ταξιδέψει μαζί του. Αλλά κατάστρωμα ποτέ . Η εξέλιξη των γεγονότων δείχνει ότι δεν θα το γλιτώσω  . Γι' αυτό λοιπόν κι εγώ θα του ανεβάσω μια φωτογραφία. Κάποτε στον Πειραιά... Από Παλάτι... 
> 
> Γιώργο (trakman) εσύ που το ξέρεις πως την βλέπεις την δουλειά ; Θα μου χαρίσει ωραίο ταξίδι ο βάποράς σου ; 
> 
> DSC00908.JPG


Αν έχεις την υπομονή να ταξιδέψεις κατάστρωμα (οκτώμισι ώρες είναι αυτές!!) τότε σαν καραβολάτρης που είσαι θα το χαρείς πολύ!!! Έχει τέλεια καταστρώματα!!! Αυτό το συνειδητοποιείς πολύ βέβαια στα καλοκαιρινά ημερήσια δρομολόγια, είναι απίστευτα έξω!! Ελπίζω όταν ταξιδέψεις να το χαρείς όπως το χαίρομαι κι εγώ!!
Πολύ όμορφη φωτο!! :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Φίλε Γίωργο έχω κάνει πολλά 9ωρα...  :Very Happy:  Θα κάνω το πρώτο μου με το Λατώ ! Και δεν το φοβάμαι ! Το χαίρομαι ! Τρωω 3 ώρες τουλάχιστον έξω
και μετά μέσα... Με κουβεντούλα  :Wink:  και καμιά ώρα ύπνο... Και τσουπ Πειραιά ! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια !

----------


## Trakman

> Φίλε Γίωργο έχω κάνει πολλά 9ωρα...  Θα κάνω το πρώτο μου με το Λατώ ! Και δεν το φοβάμαι ! Το χαίρομαι ! Τρωω 3 ώρες τουλάχιστον έξω
> και μετά μέσα... Με κουβεντούλα  και καμιά ώρα ύπνο... Και τσουπ Πειραιά ! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια !


Τι μου θυμίζεις τώρα... Να'σαι καλά Θανάση!! :Wink:

----------


## minoan7

Καπνίζει (το παρακανε) και περμένει να βγεί το Πρέβελης...Πρωι 17/8/08
LATO1.jpg

LATO2.jpg

LATO3.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Η ΛΑΤΩ απλά είναι πολύ θεριακλού!!!
Ωραίες φωτό minoan7!!!!

----------


## giorgos....

σημερινή αναχώρηση απο Πειραιά σχετικά άκαπνο..

λατώ.jpg

----------


## laz94

Μινοαν7 και Γιώργο πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σας!!

----------


## parianos

minoan7, ωραιες οι φωτο σου, φοβερη η τελευταια...

----------


## vinman

Το Λατώ μετά τη σημερινή βροχή...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24994

----------


## giorgosss

Πολύ ωραίος ο βάπορας!
Ευχαριστούμε vinman :Very Happy:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Το Λατώ μετά τη σημερινή βροχή...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24994


Και η φωτο τα σπαει και ο βαπορας τα σπαει :Very Happy: μπραβο ρε vinman :Very Happy: να εισαι καλα.

----------


## giorgos....

> Καπνίζει (το παρακανε) και περμένει να βγεί το Πρέβελης...Πρωι 17/8/08
> LATO1.jpg
> 
> LATO2.jpg
> 
> LATO3.jpg


*φίλε minoan 7 εκείνη τη μέρα φωτογράφιζα τα ίδια ακριβώς απο την Πειρακή..*

----------


## nickosps

> Το Λατώ μετά τη σημερινή βροχή...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24994


Πεντακάθαρη φωτογραφία! Μπράβο!! :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos....

θα μου επιτρέψεις να ανεβάσω την ίδια φωτογραφία απο την αντίθετη πλευρά..
λατώ - πρέβελης.jpg

είμαι σίγουρος οτι έχουμε ακριβώς τις ίδιες φωτογραφίες αλλά απο άλλη πλευρά..

----------


## Leo

Θέλω να σας πω φίλοι minoan7 και giorgos.... ότι αυτή η συνάντηση των πλοίων, τραβηγμένη απο δυό αντίθετες κατευθύνσεις (Πειραϊκή και Λιπάσματα) είναι όλα τα λεφτά... Αν είμουνα καπετάνιος της ακτοπλοίας θα ένιωθα άβολα όταν διαπίστωνα ότι με "κατασκόπευαν" πανταχόθεν... :Very Happy: . Τώρα κατάλαβα τι ήθελε να μου πεί ό giorgos.... σε ΠΜ.

----------


## minoan7

Απίστευτο!!Να τις βάζαμε κάπου μαζί τις φωτοφραφίες :Wink:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

> Το Λατώ μετά τη σημερινή βροχή...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24994


Το "Λατω" καθαρο και ομορφο μετα το "πλυσιμο"  :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

Το Λατώ πριν απο τρεις ημέρες...Αφιερωμένες στον κοστασ_1 και στον konigi...

Υ.Γ. Οι δύο τελευταίες είναι τραβηγμένες από την σχολή εμποροπλοιάρχων στον Βλητέ (ακούς κοστασ_1;; :Wink:  :Wink: )

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Υπεροχες οι φωτο σου  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

άλλη μια από τον παγωμένο πειραιά :Very Happy: 
PC220154.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Χτες το απόγευμα κατα την πρόσδεση στη Σούδα
Αφιερωμένη στον nissos mykonos, στον κοστασ1, στον konigi και φυσικα σε όλο το n@utilia.gr
Φούντο η αριστερή!!!!

Έρχονται κι άλλες!!!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Χτες το απόγευμα κατα την πρόσδεση στη Σούδα
> Αφιερωμένη στον nissos mykonos, στον κοστασ1, στον konigi και φυσικα σε όλο το n@utilia.gr
> Φούντο η αριστερή!!!!
> 
> Έρχονται κι άλλες!!!!!


Σε ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση ndimitr93!!!!Η φωτογραφια ειναι πολυ ομορφη...!!!!

----------


## JASON12345

> Το Λατώ πριν απο τρεις ημέρες...Αφιερωμένες στον κοστασ_1 και στον konigi...
> 
> Υ.Γ. Οι δύο τελευταίες είναι τραβηγμένες από την σχολή εμποροπλοιάρχων στον Βλητέ (ακούς κοστασ_1;;)



stin tetarti foto,afti i pantofla pou ahnofenete ine to daskalogiannis~?

----------


## giorgosss

Jason μάλλον αυτός πρέπει να 'ναι :Wink:

----------


## minoan7

Ναι το Δασκαλογίαννης είναι.

----------


## ndimitr93

> stin tetarti foto,afti i pantofla pou ahnofenete ine to daskalogiannis~?


Yes!!! Είναι ο Δασκαλογιάννης που ξεκουράζεται!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Συνέχεια στο ρεπορτάζ της 23 Δεκεμβρίου...

Φτάνοντας σιγά-σιγά...
Πλησιάζουμε...
Κάνουμε μανούβρα...
Και δέσαμε!!!

Έκανε αρκετή ώρα να δέσει λόγω του αέρα... 
Περιμένω τον konigi για ανάλογο ρεπορταζ!!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Συνέχεια στο ρεπορτάζ της 23 Δεκεμβρίου...
> 
> Φτάνοντας σιγά-σιγά...
> Πλησιάζουμε...
> Κάνουμε μανούβρα...
> Και δέσαμε!!!
> 
> Έκανε αρκετή ώρα να δέσει λόγω του αέρα... 
> Περιμένω τον konigi για ανάλογο ρεπορταζ!!!!


Φοβερο φωτορεπορταζ ndimitr93 σε ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Πολυ καλο φωτορεπορταζ εκανες , σε συγχαιρουμε  :Wink:

----------


## konigi

Kalispera se olous kai se oles...meta apo merikous mines prosopikou dialeimmatos eipa na epistrepso drimiteros me 2 foto tou agapimenou mas Lato stis 23 tou aftou minos katevainontas gia xania me 8 mpofor kapou mesa sto kritiko pelagos...

----------


## JASON12345

Αν επιτρέπεται,εσύ από που τις έβγαλες;

----------


## konigi

apo to Elyros file Jason!!taksideva gia peiraia ekeini tin imera

----------


## JASON12345

Οκ ευχαριστώ,και πολύ καλές οι φωτογραφιες!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Kalispera se olous kai se oles...meta apo merikous mines prosopikou dialeimmatos eipa na epistrepso drimiteros me 2 foto tou agapimenou mas Lato stis 23 tou aftou minos katevainontas gia xania me 8 mpofor kapou mesa sto kritiko pelagos...


Αυτός είσαι Κώστα!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Χαραλαμπος Φραντζεσκακης

εχει φυφει μονο το λατω. γιατι τα αλλα κρητικα δεν εχουν φυγει?

----------


## giannisk88

Αυτό παρατήρησα και εγώ.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...564#post153564
 Ο λόγος που τα άλλα 2 έμειναν Ηράκλειο είναι ο παραπάνω. 
Εχουν μέχρι τις 2 απαγορευτικό.Απο εκεί και ύστερα βλέπουμε.

----------


## manolis m.

As doume liges phwtografies apo tin epodini naulwsi tou ploiou ston ekswteriko persi...!
IMG_7385.jpg
IMG_7392.jpg
Navi&Armatori

----------


## leonidas

Τελικα μονο η ΑΝΕΚ του παει! :Razz:

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Φιλε μας ναυτη , δεν ανοιγουν οι φωτο σου  :Wink:

----------


## leonidas

Μιχαλη , εγω τις βλεπω...

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Τωρα ενταξει , τις βλεπω  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## leonidas

:Wink: ..... :Razz: .....

----------


## Chris_Chania

Μια διαφήμιση της ΑΝΕΚ στις εφημερίδες όταν είχαν πρωτοέρθει στην Ελλάδα τα Λατώ/Λισσός...μεγαλοπρεπέστατο βαπόρι από τότε  :Smile:

----------


## Rocinante

> Μια διαφήμιση της ΑΝΕΚ στις εφημερίδες όταν είχαν πρωτοέρθει στην Ελλάδα τα Λατώ/Λισσός...μεγαλοπρεπέστατο βαπόρι από τότε


Σπανιο διαφημιστικο ευχαριστουμε πολυ, αλλα εμενα να με συμπαθατε που το ματι μου επεσε σε ενα πλοιο λιγο πιο πανω αριστερα :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Chris σπάνιο υλικό τόσο για τα ΛΑΤΩ/ΛΙΣΣΟΣ όσο και για το ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ που "ανέβασες". Ευχαριστούμε :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Chris σπάνιο υλικό τόσο για τα ΛΑΤΩ/ΛΙΣΣΟΣ όσο και για το ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ που "ανέβασες". Ευχαριστούμε


Σ ευχαριστω πολυ φίλε, νομιζω οτι αυτο το forum αποτελει τον πλεον καταλληλο χωρο να μοιραστουμε το υλικο που εχει ο καθενας μας. Ειδικα το υλικο που ανεβασα για τον Βενιζελο ειναι απο τα αγαπημενα μου :Very Happy:

----------


## Speedkiller

Παραμονή πρωτοχρονιάς στον Πειραιά...

----------


## Leo

Οφείλω να πω Speedkiller ότι οι ποιότητα των φωτογραφιών σου by night, έχει περάσει τα όρια του εξαιρετκού!!! Το καλό να λέγεται, συγγχαρητήρια και ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## leonidas

> Παραμονή πρωτοχρονιάς στον Πειραιά...


Πραγματικα speed ειναι πανεμορφες οι νυχτερινες φωτο σου,οπως λεει και ο Leo... :Razz: 
Και αυτη ειδικα...ειναι πολυ ωραια!:shock:

----------


## Thanasis89

Αυτή η φώτο είναι για τον φίλο μου τον Πάνο και τον Στάθη που βρίσκονται στην ίδια πόλη αυτές τις μέρες. Βέβαια αυτό το αυτοκίνητο μου χάλασε λίγο την φώτο, αλλά δεν πιστεύω να πειράζει !  :Very Happy: 

DSC01312.jpg

Υ.Γ. Το αυτοκίνητο το αφιερώνω στον Συλβέστρο !  :Wink:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Αυτή η φώτο είναι για τον φίλο μου τον Πάνο και τον Στάθη που βρίσκονται στην ίδια πόλη αυτές τις μέρες. Βέβαια αυτό το αυτοκίνητο μου χάλασε λίγο την φώτο, αλλά δεν πιστεύω να πειράζει ! 
> 
> DSC01312.jpg
> 
> Υ.Γ. Το αυτοκίνητο το αφιερώνω στον Συλβέστρο !


*Oλα ειναι τελεια σε αυτη την φωτο Φιλε Θανασησε ευχαριστουμε,οσο για το αυτοκινητο απλα τα σπαει*

----------


## Leo

Εγώ νόμσα ότι είναι το δικό σου pontios thessalonikiμ και το άφησαν εκεί να επισκιάσει την πλώρη της Λατούς  :Razz:  :Very Happy:  προς τιμήν των φιλοξενούμενων!

----------


## sylver23

> Αυτή η φώτο είναι για τον φίλο μου τον Πάνο και τον Στάθη που βρίσκονται στην ίδια πόλη αυτές τις μέρες. Βέβαια αυτό το αυτοκίνητο μου χάλασε λίγο την φώτο, αλλά δεν πιστεύω να πειράζει ! 
> 
> DSC01312.jpg
> 
> Υ.Γ. Το αυτοκίνητο το αφιερώνω στον Συλβέστρο !


αμα σε χαλαει θανασακι να εμπαινες μεσα και να το μετακινουσες.... :Wink: παρολα αυτα ωραια η φωτο

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Νομιζω οτι με αυτο το αυτοκινητο μπαινω-βγαζει η ΑΝΕΚ το Λατω στη θαλασσα απο κατι γλιστρες στο Χαλκουτσι...  :Wink:  :Razz:  :Smile:

----------


## scoufgian

> Υ.Γ. Το αυτοκίνητο το αφιερώνω στον Συλβέστρο !


καταρχην Θαναση, πολυ ωραια πλωρη ενος πλοιου ,που οσα χρονια εχει δουλεψει στη γραμμη των Χανιων ,τα εχει δωσει ολα.Τεραστιοι χωροι, περιποιημενοι οσο το επιτρεπει η ηλικια του πλοιου.Για μενα ενα απο τα καλυτερα πλοια που εχουν μπει στα Χανια.Τελος, θελω να αναφερθω στην αφιερωση που εκανες!!!Καλα βρε συ ολοκληρο αμαξι αφιερωσες στο Συλβεστρο!!Και το προφυλακτηρα να του αφιερωνες μονο, αυτος θα βολευοταν!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## mastropanagos

> Αυτή η φώτο είναι για τον φίλο μου τον Πάνο και τον Στάθη που βρίσκονται στην ίδια πόλη αυτές τις μέρες. Βέβαια αυτό το αυτοκίνητο μου χάλασε λίγο την φώτο, αλλά δεν πιστεύω να πειράζει ! 
> 
> DSC01312.jpg
> 
> Υ.Γ. Το αυτοκίνητο το αφιερώνω στον Συλβέστρο !


Γεια σου Θανασακη,να σαι καλα για την αφιερωση αν και αποσκοπει αλλου η αφιερωση σου σε εμενα... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Επισης αυτο το αυτοκινητο καπου το ξερω,ξερεις εσυ ποιανου ειναι??? :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Εγώ Παναγιώτη που να ξέρω...  :Cool:  Ήθελα να βγάλω την πλωράκλα της Λατούς και με ενοχλούσε.  :Very Happy:  

Γιάννη τον αφήνω χαρεί λίγο τι θα πει γιαπωνέζικη τεχνολογία... Γιατί ου μπλέξεις με τους Γάλλους...  :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

Το Λατώ σήμερα στη Σούδα...Αφιερωμένες στον Nissos Mykonos και στον giorgosss...
P1182849 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1182850.jpg

P1182851.jpg

P1182857.jpg

P1182859.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Συνέχεια...
P1182860.jpg

P1182862.jpg

P1182863.jpg

P1182864.jpg

P1182868.jpg

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Συνέχεια...P1182860.jpg
> 
> P1182862.jpg
> 
> P1182863.jpg
> 
> P1182864.jpg
> 
> P1182868.jpg


Πολύ ωραίες φωτο φιλε Ndimitr, ευχαριστουμε πολύ  :Smile: . Κ από μένα μια παλια φωτο του LATO με το πρωτο του ονομα "DAISETSU"...αρκετά διαφορετικό απο την τωρινή (κ πιστεύω καλύτερη μορφή του). Δεν θυμάμαι αν την έχει ανεβάσει καποιος αλλος φιλος, πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση νομιζω ότι αξίζει να βλέπουμε κ το παρελθόν των πλοίων αυτων :Smile:  
Πηγή: http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/daisetsu_1975.htm

----------


## kapas

καλα που εχουμε και εσενα ρε νικο!!!! φιλε chris_chania και εγω πιστευω οτι πραγματικα αξιζει να βλεπουμε το παρελθον τους  :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Νικο φανταστικες φωτογραφιες!!!!Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση..!!!!!*

----------


## CORFU

Ωραιεs φωτο και με 4 καβουs οχι 7!!!!!!! που ειδαμε καπου αλλου

----------


## scoufgian

πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες φιλε Νικο.Και απ οτι βλεπω στη τελευταια ετοιμη σχεδον και η νεα θεση προσδεσης......

----------


## ndimitr93

> πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες φιλε Νικο.Και απ οτι βλεπω στη τελευταια ετοιμη σχεδον και η νεα θεση προσδεσης......


Θα ανέβουν στο αντίστοιχο θέμα αύριο φωτογραφίες για την πορεία των έργων...όσο για το Λατώ, επειδή το έχουμε παραμελήσει και να μην ζηλεύει τον Έλυρο που του βγάζω φωτογραφίες, πήγα και σε αυτό μια βόλτα...όσο για την τελευταία φώτο...την συγκεκριμένη μέχρι πριν μερικούς μήνες μπορούσες να την βγάλεις μόνο εν πλω γιατί εκεί που ήμουν ήταν θάλασσα!!!

----------


## giorgosss

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Νίκο για τις φωτογραφίες σου και την αφιέρωση

----------


## Ergis

> Θα ανέβουν στο αντίστοιχο θέμα αύριο φωτογραφίες για την πορεία των έργων...όσο για το Λατώ, επειδή το έχουμε παραμελήσει και να μην ζηλεύει τον Έλυρο που του βγάζω φωτογραφίες, πήγα και σε αυτό μια βόλτα...όσο για την τελευταία φώτο...την συγκεκριμένη μέχρι πριν μερικούς μήνες μπορούσες να την βγάλεις μόνο εν πλω γιατί εκεί που ήμουν ήταν θάλασσα!!!


πολυ ομορφη νικο.... :Very Happy:

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε νίκο πολύ όμορφες η φωτογραφίες σου.. εξαιρετική δουλειά..
να ρωτήσω κάτι ελαφρώς άσχετο.. στην τελευταία φώτο το πολεμικό που φαίνεται στα αριστερά είναι ένα απο τα φαρόπλοια Λυκούδης ή Καραβόγιαννος?
άν γνωρίζεις....

ευχαριστώ..

----------


## Leo

Όλοι σχολιάσατε το Λατώ, τους νέους ντόκους, τον Λυκούδη .... Διαβάζω κατά καιρούς ότι στη Σούδα ένας καραβολάτρης με ποδήλατο τρέχει και φωτογραφίζει..... Υποθέτω ότι είναι αυτό το ποδήλατο που βλέπουμε στην τελευταία (κάτω κάτω) φωτογραφία *εδώ* ε?  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Διαβάζω κατά καιρούς ότι στη Σούδα ένας καραβολάτρης με ποδήλατο τρέχει και φωτογραφίζει..... Υποθέτω ότι είναι αυτό το ποδήλατο που βλέπουμε στην τελευταία (κάτω κάτω) φωτογραφία *εδώ* ε?


μαλλον αυτο πρεπει να ειναι.........δεν εχει και αριθμο κυκλοφοριας να του κοψουμε καμια κληση........ :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## GEOMA

ΕΓΩ ΛΕΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΣΧΟΥΜΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΔΗΛΑΤΟ.

----------


## sylver23

εγω παλι θα ελεγα να το επιδοτησουμε.λεο αυτο ειναι . λοιπον θα παμε να του παρουμε τσαντακι ποδηλατου για να βαζει την μηχανη ,ποτηροθηκη για να μην ξεροσταλιαζει και φως μπροστα και πισω για το βραδυ.σορυ για το οφ τοπικ

----------


## ndimitr93

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον συλβέστρο...έχουν φαγωθεί τα λάστιχά μου βρε παιδιά...πάντως ναι..το ποδήλατο στην τελευταία φώτο είναι το δικό μου..όσο για το Λυκούδης δεν ξέρω....Λεο που τα διαβάζεις αυτά;;;;;; :Razz:  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Οι φίλοι σου τα γράψανε καπου στον 'Ελυρο ή εσύ το έχει αναφέρει... (όπου φίλοι... μέλη του φόρουμ)  :Wink: . Καλό είναι αυτό δεν είναι κακό...  :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

Φτάνουμε στο λιμάνι της Σούδας μαζί με το φίλo konigi για να επισκεφθούμε αυτό το όμορφο βαπόρι και να σας ξεναγήσουμε στους χώρους του...
P1202849 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202850 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202851 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202853 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202854 αντίγραφο.jpg

Στην τρίτη φώτο μπροστά στον καταπέλτη είναι ο konigi....

----------


## ndimitr93

Ανεβήκαμε στο πλοίο...
P1202855 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202856 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202857 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202858 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202859 αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Συνεχίζουμε...
P1202860 αντίγραφο.jpg
Υποτίθεται οτι αυτή η πόρτα είναι μονίμως κλειστή αλλά εμείς την ανοίξαμε..
P1202861 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202862 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202863 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202864 αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Περπατάμε...
P1202865 αντίγραφο.jpg
παμε για μασαζ να ξεκουραστούμε
P1202867 αντίγραφο.jpg
και μετά βγαίνουμε στην πλώρη
P1202869 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202870 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202873 αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Και αφού ξεκουραστήκαμε πιο πριν και έχουμε δυνάμεις συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι...
P1202874 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202875 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202876 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202878 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202879 αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Αμαν...δεν σταματάμε...
P1202880 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202881 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202882 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202883 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202884 αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Ουφ τελειώνουμε...δύο μέρη ακόμα...
P1202885 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202886 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202887 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202889 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202890 αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Τελειώνοντας...
P1202891 αντίγραφο.jpg
Φτάνουμε πρύμα...
P1202892 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202893 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202894 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202895 αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Τελειώσαμε...
P1202896 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202897 αντίγραφο.jpg

P1202899 αντίγραφο.jpg
Φεύγοντας περνάμε και από το γκαραζ
P1202900 αντίγραφο.jpg


Καληνύχτα....

----------


## konigi

Νικολάκη καλά περάσαμε ε?Να το ξανακάνουμε!!!Αν βέβαια έχουν και οι υπόλοιποι την αντοχή να μας αντέξουν...χιχιχιχι :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Νικολάκη καλά περάσαμε ε?Να το ξανακάνουμε!!!Αν βέβαια έχουν και οι υπόλοιποι την αντοχή να μας αντέξουν...χιχιχιχι


Κάτσε να ακούσουμε σχόλια και θα δούμε αν θα το ξανακάνουμε!!!

----------


## konigi

Δεν θα κάνουν!!!έχουν πέσει για ύπνο μετά απο τετοια βόλτα!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Νικο και Konigi πολυ ωραια η φωτοξεναγιση στο Λατω!!!!Σας ευχαριστουμε!!!!

*

----------


## Vortigern

Παιδια μπραβο σας για το αφιερωμα,αλλα αμα μας εξηγουσατε και λιγο τους χωρους π.χ ηταν καθαροι?Πως σας φανικε το πλοιο...ή και αν θυμαστε σε ποια deck συνανταμε ολα αυτα...θα ηταν ακομα καλυτερα και να το ξανακανεται σε αλλα πλοια της ΑΝΕΚ

----------


## heraklion

Ποιό πολύ είδα ότι έδωσες σημασία στο εξωτερικό μέρος του πλοίου παρα στο εσωτερικό. :Very Happy:

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

μπραβο και στουσ 2 σας
καταπληκτικη η ξεναγηση
ειδικα σε κανα δυο μερη που δεν εχουμε προσβαση :Cool:  
παντως το θεωρω εσωτερικα απο τα πιο κουραστικα πλοια γιατι συνεχεια ........... χανομαι
συνεχεια ομως :Razz:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ποιό πολύ είδα ότι έδωσες σημασία στο εξωτερικό μέρος του πλοίου παρα στο εσωτερικό.


Ήταν ο χρόνος λιγοστός και προτίμησα να είμαι στα καταστρώματα γιατί μέσα έβλεπα παντού την ορκομωσία Ομπάμα!!!!

----------


## konigi

Το πλοίο σχετικά μια χαρά ήταν,αν εξαιρέσεις κατι σακούλες που τριγύριζαν εδώ κι εκεί με χαρτια υγείας καινουρια!!!!κυρίως στους κοινόχρηστους χώρους!!!α,και κάτι άλλο!!!στα αεροπορικά πλεόν κόβεις εισητήριο με αριθμό θέσης!!!

----------


## parianos

> Κάτσε να ακούσουμε σχόλια και θα δούμε αν θα το ξανακάνουμε!!!


Ετσι θελουμε τετοιες φωτο, να συνεχισετε και σε αλλα πλοια αμα μπορειτε. Μπραβο σας....

----------


## konigi

Η επόμενη ξενάγηση ελπίζω να είναι στο πλοίο που έκανα το πρώτο μου μπάρκο σαν δόκιμος!!!στο SUPERFAST XI... :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## karystos

Το ΛΑΤΩ στα στενά της Κέρκυρας φωτογραφημένο από το IONIAN GALAXY.

Εικόνα 061 N.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

ωραια φωτο, εβαλες την τεχνη σου και παλι!

----------


## karystos

Το ΛΑΤΩ στα στενά της Κέρκυρας φωτογραφημένο από το IONIAN GALAXY.

Εικόνα 061 N.jpg

----------


## lissos

H υπέροχη φωτογραφία του "Λατώ" είναι και η
αφορμή για την παρακάτω ερώτηση.
Γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί έκοψαν τα "μουστάκια" από την τσιμινιέρα του πλοίου?

----------


## sea_serenade

karystos, πανέμορφη η φωτό σου και πλέον ιστορική... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

...βρεγμένο περιμένει το απόγευμα για να φορτωσει...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28302

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28303

----------


## sea_serenade

Βρεγμένο ε??? Ρε παιδιά, ρίξτε κάτι πάνω του θα την αρπάξει. Σέρνεται γρίπη :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: !!!

----------


## laz94

Μάνο, πολύ καλές φωτο! Μπράβο!!

----------


## yoR

σήμερα το πρωί το ΛΑΤΩ δυσκολεύτηκε να δέσει λόγω των ανέμων....

----------


## moutsokwstas

> σήμερα το πρωί το ΛΑΤΩ δυσκολεύτηκε να δέσει λόγω των ανέμων....


ακομα και στη σουδα, φαντασου αερας.

----------


## ndimitr93

Τελικά αφού το παρατηρούσα όλο το πρωί, έδεσε στις 8:45 με τη βοήθεια ρυμουλκού...ο αέρας εδώ ήταν όντως πολύ δυνατός και είναι η τρίτη φορά αυτό τον χειμώνα που έχουμε δυνατούς νοτιάδες....ευτυχώς τις άλλες δύο τα πλοία είχαν δέσει ήδη όταν έφτασαν οι νοτιάδες!!!!

----------


## Notis

Τα ...νευράκια του έχει που έχασε την δυνατότητα να φιλοξενήσει την εκδήλωσή μας και δεν άνοιξε το ais για διαμαρτυρία...

----------


## cpt babis

Λατω τα νευρακια σου αλλου συνενοηθηκαμε ?

----------


## GIAPE

Αλλου για αλλου τραβηξαμε, κι αλλου για αλλου μας παει...(12/2-4:45)..

Ερωτηση πολλαπλης επιλογης..
Γιατι κανει μανουβρες το ΛΑΤΟ?
α)Τα 'χουνε πιει στη γεφυρα
β)Μαθαινει οχταρια ο καπετανιος
γ)Τους πηρε ο υπνος
δ)Σπινιαρει λογω υπερβολικης ταχυτητας

Υ.Σ.Απευθυνεται μονο σε αυτους που διαθετουν χιουμορ...:-P :Very Happy: :-P

----------


## scoufgian

> Αλλου για αλλου τραβηξαμε, κι αλλου για αλλου μας παει...(12/2-4:45)..
> 
> Ερωτηση πολλαπλης επιλογης..
> Γιατι κανει μανουβρες το ΛΑΤΟ?
> α)Τα 'χουνε πιει στη γεφυρα
> β)Μαθαινει οχταρια ο καπετανιος
> γ)Τους πηρε ο υπνος
> δ)Σπινιαρει λογω υπερβολικης ταχυτητας
> 
> Υ.Σ.Απευθυνεται μονο σε αυτους που διαθετουν χιουμορ...:-P


και ε)κανει τη δοκιμασια του "ταρανδου",αποφευγει τις κορινες.......... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## lissos

*To LATO, μερικά χρονάκια πριν...*

----------


## GIAPE

> και ε)κανει τη δοκιμασια του "ταρανδου",αποφευγει τις κορινες..........


Δεκτον και το ε)....το θεμα ειναι ποια ειναι η σωστη απαντηση...
Γιατι τοσες μανουβρες?...

----------


## captain 83

Μήπως έφταιγε ο καιρός και έκανε τόσες μανούβρες για να μην ταλαιπωρηθεί τόσο το πλοίο όσο και οι επιβάτες;

----------


## Leo

> Μήπως έφταιγε ο καιρός και έκανε τόσες μανούβρες για να μην ταλαιπωρηθεί τόσο το πλοίο όσο και οι επιβάτες;


Ο captain 83 αναφέρει μια σωστή πιθανότητα, ενώ μια άλλη λιγότερο πιθανή περίπτωση είναι να είχε ψαράδικα στην περιοχή και τα απέφυγε.

----------


## moutsokwstas

2.jpg

1.jpg

3.jpg

4.jpg

5.jpg

6.jpg

λιγο πριν την αναχωρηση αρχες νοεμβρη περισυ, γι αυτο και η ελλειψη κοσμου στα καταστρωματα και στους εξωτερικους χωρους. εκει καπου στην πισινα συνηθιζω να παιρνω ενα υπνακο οταν κατεβαινω χανια, αν με αφησουν ολο το βραδυ να κοιμηθω..αλλα το ταξιδι ειναι παντα ωραιο, αυτο εχει σημασια.

----------


## manolis_creta

πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες σου απο ενα πολυ ομορφο πλοιο! 
μερικες και απο εμενα !! απο την γεφυρα του πλοιου ,

----------


## Leo

Διαβάζω στα στοιχεία σου φίλε manolis_creta ότι μένεις

" Περιοχή: nav.bridge deck " :shock:

κι αυτό μ' αρέσει. Έχουμε *εδώ* ένα θέμα που μπορείς να υποστηρίξεις τι λες?  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

Να τες οι φωτογραφίες από την σημερινή άφιξη του πλοίου μετά το απαγορευτικό.....Πάλι δεν τον πέτυχα τον σκοπό μου...... :Sad: 
Απολαύστε τις...
(Συνθήκες φωτογράφισης: Θερμοκρασία:8, Αισθητή θερμοκρασία:5, Βροχή: όχι, Αέρας: 3 Β)

P2263323.JPG

P2263331.JPG

P2263336.JPG

P2263346.JPG


Και ένα ασθενοφόρο από το ναυτικό νοσοκομείο που ήρθε να παραλάβει κάποιον ασθενή...
P2263356.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

και η συνέχεια...

P2263367.JPG

P2263373.JPG

P2263387.JPG

P2263389.JPG

P2263391.JPG

----------


## Naias II

> Να τες οι φωτογραφίες από την σημερινή άφιξη του πλοίου μετά το απαγορευτικό.....Πάλι δεν τον πέτυχα τον σκοπό μου......


αχαχααχαχα δεν πας καλά κάτσε φρόνιμα  :Razz: . Κοίτα να σαι καλά να καλύπτεις το ρεπορτάζ. Ευχαριστούμε και πάλι  :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

> αχαχααχαχα δεν πας καλά κάτσε φρόνιμα . Κοίτα να σαι καλά να καλύπτεις το ρεπορτάζ. Ευχαριστούμε και πάλι


Έφτασα 37,5....... :Sad:  ενημέρωση λοιπόν ξανά από Τρίτη ............

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Νίκο σε ευχαριστούμε για το ρεπορτάζ από την άφιξη του Λατώ στην Σούδα!!!
Τελικά τον σκοπό σου τον πέτυχες..Τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε για να χάσουμε καμία μέρα σχολείο...
*

----------


## Leo

Νίκο πρέπει να συζητήσεις με τους Ολανδούς να στεγαστεί το ναυπηγείο σου, ώστε να αποφεύγεις τα όσα  έπαθες σήμερα  :Very Happy: . Περαστικά καλό τριήμερο.

----------


## kapas

νικο, μια ερωτηση, εσυ που εισαι μονιμα στην πατριδα, για πες μου, για ποιο λογο δενουν τα πλοια στην αριστερη μερια του λιμανιου και οχι στην δεξια (μια ζωη εκει τα θυμαμαι!)???????? :Confused:

----------


## giorgosss

> νικο, μια ερωτηση, εσυ που εισαι μονιμα στην πατριδα, για πες μου, για ποιο λογο δενουν τα πλοια στην αριστερη μερια του λιμανιου και οχι στην δεξια (μια ζωη εκει τα θυμαμαι!)????????


Εγώ πάλι θυμάμαι μια ζωή το ανάποδο....Στη δεξια μεριά του λιμανιού δένανε.
Τον τελευταίο χρόνο πάνε αριστερά.
Εκτός και αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο και δεν σε κατάλαβα :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> νικο, μια ερωτηση, εσυ που εισαι μονιμα στην πατριδα, για πες μου, για ποιο λογο δενουν τα πλοια στην αριστερη μερια του λιμανιου και οχι στην δεξια (μια ζωη εκει τα θυμαμαι!)????????


Η απάντησή σου είναι εδώ......

----------


## hayabusa

μπήκε σήμερα το πρωί στο λιμάνι αρκετά καπνιστή και έκανε τόση ώρα να δέσει που το BS Paros (νομίζω) έφυγε στις 7.35 από τις 7.25

----------


## scoufgian

καλοκαιρινη αφιξη του ΛΑΤΩ ,περιμενοντας οπως παντα ,το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ να βγει απο το λιμανι του Πειραια

----------


## scoufgian

Πρωινη αναχωρηση του ΛΑΤΩ απο το λιμανι της Σουδας για ημερησιο δρομολογιο

----------


## ndimitr93

Σήμερα λίγες ώρες πριν την αναχώρησή του.....
P3123705.JPG

P3123711.JPG

P3123712.JPG

P3123715.JPG

P3123717.JPG

----------


## OLENI

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες. Προσωπικά θεωρώ πως παρά την ηλικία του αποτελεί ένα πολύ όμορφο σκαρί της ναυτηλίας.
 :Smile:

----------


## scoufgian

> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες. Προσωπικά θεωρώ πως παρά την ηλικία του αποτελεί ένα πολύ όμορφο σκαρί της ναυτηλίας.


 βαποραρος με τα ολα του!!!!!

----------


## Trakman

Oleni συμφωνώ μαζί σου!! :Wink: 
Νίκο ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις φωτογραφίες!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> βαποραρος με τα ολα του!!!!!


Πραγματικά είναι βαπόραρος....αυτό που μου αρέσει σε αυτό το πλοίο είναι η πλώρη του και φυσικά τα καταστρώματά του!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους....

----------


## scoufgian

> Πραγματικά είναι βαπόραρος....αυτό που μου αρέσει σε αυτό το πλοίο είναι η πλώρη του και φυσικά τα καταστρώματά του!!
> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους....


 ετσι ακριβως...χαζευεις περπατωντας

----------


## giorgosss

OFF TOPIC
Νίκο βλέπω απο το avatar σου και την υπογραφή σου οτι αλλαξοπίστησες...:-P
Και μένα βρε παιδί μου αυτό το κόκκινο σκαρί με "παρασύρει"
Φοβάμαι οτι είναι το πιο ωραίο βαπόρι στην ελληνική ναυτιλία O_O

ON TOPIC
Νίκο ωραίες φωτογραφίες
Βλέπω οι δουλειές στο λιμάνι προχωρήσανε αρκετά  :Smile: 
¶ντε και σε καμιά 20αριά μέρες θα το επισκεφτώ  :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

Πριν λίγα λεπτά.....

P3143688.JPG

P3143689.JPG

P3143698.JPG

Και εδώ μερικές.....

----------


## george123

Στο δρομολόγιο της 20ής Μαρτίου από Σούδα για Πειραιά, υπήρχαν πολλοί επιβάτες λογω Σαββατοκύριακου. Το πλήρωμα όφειλε να έχει σε μια τάξη τους επιβάτες. Το πλοίο έφυγε με καθυστέρηση 30' λόγω υπερφόρτωσης. Οι οδηγοι φορτηγών και λεωφορείων έπρεπε να είχαν επιβιβάσει τα οχήματά τους στην ώρα τους ετσι ώστε να ήταν όλοι συνεπείς, Δε λέω, υπάρχει πάντα άρτια συννενόηση μεταξύ λιμενικών και ναυτών αλλά όταν βλέπεις οτι υπάρχει αρκετή κίνηση πρέπει να ανταπεξέρχεσαι.

----------


## scoufgian

> Το πλοίο έφυγε με καθυστέρηση 30' λόγω υπερφόρτωσης.



 φιλε μου η λεξη υπερφορτωση ηταν ατυχης!!ισως λογω αυξημενης κινησης φορτηγων θα ταν καλυτερα.

----------


## Speedkiller

Lato στον Πειραιά...

----------


## ndimitr93

Το Λατώ σήμερα, την τελευταία του μέρα στη Σούδα πριν το αντικαταστήσει Λευτέρης.....Αφιερωμένες στους konigi,Thanasis89,Leo,Nissos Mykonos και σε όλους τους φωτογράφους του nautilia.gr.......

P3243915.JPG

P3243916.JPG

P3243917.JPG

P3243918.JPG

P3243919.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Και η συνέχεια.....
P3243920.JPG

P3243924.JPG

P3243926.JPG

P3243928.JPG

Παραδίδω την σκυτάλη στους Ηρακλειώτες...!!!!!!! :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Νίκο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πανέμορφες φώτο του Βάπορα!!!Από αύριο παίρνει την θέση του ο ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ και το Λατώ μεταφέρεται στην γραμμή του Ηρακλείου για να αντικαταστήσει το ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ.... *

----------


## Vortigern

Μπραβο Νικο...ομορφα χρωματα ομορφο τοπιο...!!Περιμενουμε και Λευτερη... :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Περιμενουμε και Λευτερη...


Μάλλον θα τον βιντεοσκοπήσω στην πρώτη άφιξη.....

----------


## ndimitr93

Η αποψινή τελευταία αναχώρηση......Η τελετή παράδοσης της σκυτάλης αναβλήθηκε για αύριο μαζί με την προβολή του βίντεο της σημερινής αναχώρησης......

P3243913.JPG

P3243914.JPG

P3243915.JPG

P3243916.JPG

P3243917.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Και οι τελευταίες.....
P3243918.JPG

P3243919.JPG

P3243929.JPG

P3243930.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Και παραδίδω την σκυτάλη στους Ηρακλειώτες με αυτό το Video.....οι οποίοι Ηρακλειώτες ακόμα δεν το φωτογράφησαν..... :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Να μια φωτο απο ηρακλειο!!Οχι και τοσο καλη γιατι πιαστηκα απροετοιμαστος οταν το ειδα και ειχα το κινητο μονο!!!

DSC00249 (Custom).JPG

----------


## Leo

Στο Πέραμα απο αυτή την ώρα το καράβι για ξεκούραση... (απεργεί προκαταβολικά)... :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

> Στο Πέραμα απο αυτή την ώρα το καράβι για ξεκούραση... (απεργεί προκαταβολικά)...


Leo αργησες... ριξε μια ματια εδω ... :Razz: 
τσαμπα βαρδυα :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Τι λες καλέ πρίτς  :Razz:  .... εσυ είπες για το Κρήτη Ι εγώ είδα το Λατώ... Πρπέπει να παραδεχθείς ότι το τράφικ του ναυτιλιά  πρέπει να έχει και ραντάρ..  :Razz: . Οτι αρπάξει το μάτι μου Δημήτρη..... Σόρρυ!

----------


## giorgosss

Να λοιπόν που υπο την πίεση του ανταγωνισμού το ΛΑΤΩ είπε να τρίξει τα δόντια του.. :Very Happy: 

Αντί για πετρέλαιο βάλανε σούπερ αμόλυβδη 100 οκτανίων :Razz: 
latoAIS (Custom).JPG

Γειά σου AIS με τα ωραία σου

----------


## dimitris

σε λιγο θα περασει και τα Παλατια... τυχαια το ριξανε στο Ηρακλειο νομιζεις? :Razz:

----------


## MILTIADIS

το πρωτο πλοιο που χτυπαει ταχυτητα μεγαλυτερη απο την μεγιστη του(22 κομβοι) :Wink:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kapas

> Να λοιπόν που υπο την πίεση του ανταγωνισμού το ΛΑΤΩ είπε να τρίξει τα δόντια του..
> 
> Αντί για πετρέλαιο βάλανε σούπερ αμόλυβδη 100 οκτανίων
> latoAIS (Custom).JPG
> 
> Γειά σου AIS με τα ωραία σου


ακομα και που το βλεπω δεν το πιστευω.... :Surprised:

----------


## konigi

Εγώ πιστεύω πως είναι λάθος του ΑΙΣ!!θα το διαπιστώσουμε μόνο αν γνωρίζουμε ώρα αναχώρησης απο Πειραιά και ώρα άφιξης στο Ηράκλειο..

----------


## MILTIADIS

εννοειται οτι ειναι λαθος ρε παιδια! :Wink: μην τρελαθουμε τελειως βραδιατικα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nickosps

> το πρωτο πλοιο που χτυπαει ταχυτητα μεγαλυτερη απο την μεγιστη του(22 κομβοι)


Καλό αλλά θα ήθελα να σου θυμίσω αυτό: 
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=672
Αυτό είναι ακόμα που δεν πιστεύω!:mrgreen:

----------


## george123

Να ρωτήσω κατά που κατευθύνεται αυτή τη στιγμή το ΛΑΤΩ?

----------


## captain 83

Λάθος του ais άραγε;

----------


## Notis

Το πιθανότερο! 
Χτες αργά τη νύχτα είδα το ίδιο πλοίο έξω απο τη Μύκονο. Μετά απο 20 λεπτά εξαφανίστηκε.
( Αυτή τη στιγμή μάλιστα το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ φαίνεται να κυνηγά τον...εαυτό του! )

----------


## lissos95

μηπωs παει ιταλια για μεταφορα φοιτητων λογω του σεισμου?

----------


## MILTIADIS

> μηπωs παει ιταλια για μεταφορα φοιτητων λογω του σεισμου?


οι φοιτητες αναχωρουν μεσω ανκωνας με τα τακτικα δρομολογια δωρεαν.

----------


## ndimitr93

> μηπωs παει ιταλια για μεταφορα φοιτητων λογω του σεισμου?


Δεν νομίζω πως στέκει να περάσει από την Διώρυγα!! Και όπως αναφέθηκε πιο πριν είχε εντοπιστεί σήμα του πλοίου και στη Μύκονο!!!!! Δε νομίζω ότι πρέπει να συνδέουμε τη κάθε παραξενιά του AIS με κάτι!!! Ειναι γνωστό ότι πολλές φορές φορές τα κάνει αυτά.....

----------


## yoR

εχω μαι απορια, ειναι τοσο ακριβο για τις εταιρειες να ανακαινιζουν εσωτερικα εξ ολοκληρου τα πλοια τους; Πιστευω πως το ΛΑΤΩ αν το αλλαζαν ριζικα μεσα με νεα χρωματα, επιπλα, υλικα η και διαταξη οπου ηταν εφικτο, μετα απο τοσο χρονια που λογικα εχει αποσβεσει τα εξοδα αγορας του, θα ηταν αχτυπητο και οι-κο-νο-μι-κο-τα-το! φανταστειται το αγαπημενο μας πλοιο με το τελειο ταξιδι του, την ικανοποιητικη του ταχυτητα και σαλονια-καμπινες αισθητικης περιπου ΕΛΥΡΟΣ... Προσωπικα σαν επιβατης θα ημουν απολυτα ικανοποιημενος και ας ειναι 30αρα+!

Το ιδιο ισχυει και για το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ πιστευω. Ειναι κριμα γιατι χρονια τωρα ειναι αποδοτικα για την εταιρια τους και η μονη ενσταση ειναι που ειναι παλια, ενω και αλλα μεταχειρισμενα πλοια οπως ΕΛΥΡΟΣ και ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ την βγαζουν καθαρη επειδη εντυπωσιασει το εσωτερικο τους. Σαν επιβατης μιλαω, που πιστευω αυτο ειναι και το ζητουμενο της καθε εταιριας.

----------


## Leo

'Εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο να αναρωτιέσαι και να σκέφτεσαι την αλλαγή. Νομίζω η απάντηση είναι απλή. Αφού κανείς δεν το κάνει δεν είναι οικονομικά συμφέρον. Μια τέτοια επένδυση/δαπάνη πιθανόν δεν θα αποσβεστεί μέχρι το τέλος της ζωής ενός πλοίου. ¶λλο η επένδυση σε πλοίο δεκαετίας που έχει μπροστά του άλλα 20+ χρόνια να δουλέψει και να αποσβέσει τις αρχικές δαπάνες και άλλο σε ένα πλοίο 30+ και που οι μέρες του μετρούν αντίστροφα.

----------


## yoR

αυτο υπεθεσα και γω, αλλα η ελπιδα πεθαινει τελευταια...

----------


## MILTIADIS

παντως το αδερφακι του ο ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ ειχε προσφατα ανακαινιστει εσωτερικα και ειναι σε αψογη καταστααη,εφαμιλη με των υπολοιπων συγχρονων βαποριων της αδριατικης. :Wink: σιγουρα θα συμφωνησω οτι ειναι αμεση η αναγκη για κατι παρομοιο και στο ΛΑΤΩ τουλαχιστον ως προς τον ξενοδοχειακο του εξοπλισμο!

----------


## Leo

Αυτό που λες Μιλτιάδη είναι ενδιαφέρον και δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που διαβάζουμε καλά λόγια, για την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών που προσφέρει η Endeavor lines.

----------


## marsant

Αληθεια ρε παιδια ποτε ξεκιναει το ΛΑΤΩ?

----------


## heraklion

Πού είναι εξαφανισμένο? :Confused:

----------


## μιχαλης79

Στο Περαμα και ξεκουραζεται  προς το παρον και μαζευει δυναμεις, γιατι θα περασει ενα ακομα δυσκολο καλοκαιρι :Very Happy:

----------


## manou

καλημερα σας. τι κάνει το ΛΑΤΟ ανοιχτα της Σκύρου???   που ήταν??

----------


## Νaval22

μήπως πήγε να κάνει τα μπάνια του τώρα που ανοίγει ο καιρός? :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## manou

> μήπως πήγε να κάνει τα μπάνια του τώρα που ανοίγει ο καιρός?


xaxaxa λες???  ωστοσο μετα απο κανα πενταλεπτο το εχασα...

----------


## douzoune

Στιγμές ξεγνοιασιάς για το Λατώ, αυτή την φορά κοντά στα Ψαρά....

----------


## eytyhis128

κρουαζιερα κανει το ΛΑΤΩ εκει, τη δουλεια στα ψαρα.

----------


## DimitrisT

> Αληθεια ρε παιδια ποτε ξεκιναει το ΛΑΤΩ?


 Φίλε marsant το πλοίο ξεκινά την Κυριακή 10/5 στην γραμμή Πειραιάς- Χανία στην θέση του Ελ. Βενιζέλου σύμφωνα με http://ellinikiaktoploia.blogspot.com/

----------


## Akis Dionisis

To AIS τρελλάθηκε...:mrgreen:
Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ndimitr93

> To AIS τρελλάθηκε...:mrgreen:
> Δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς..


Τα ΄παμε και τα ξαναείπαμε....ΤΕΛΟΣ....αύριο το Λατώ θα εμφανιστεί στις Μαλβίδες, μεθαύριο στη Λισσαβώνα, την Πέμπτη στην Τυνησία, την Παρασκευή στην Αγκώνα, το Σάββατο στο Πέραμα και την Κυριακή στον Πειραιά.....θα ξαναασχοληθούμε για το Σάββατο και την Κυριακή, για τις υπόλοιπες μέρες τίποτα άλλο περί AIS!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dimitris

*Προειδοποίηση:* Οι εμφανιζόμενες θέσεις των πλοίων μπορεί να έχουν ληφθεί έως και μια ώρα πριν ή να μην είναι πλήρεις. Τα δεδομένα παρουσιάζονται μόνο για πληροφοριακούς λόγους και δεν σχετίζονται με την ασφάλεια της ναυσιπλοΐας. Απαγορεύεται η αντιγραφή, η αναδημοσίευση, η μετάδοση από οποιοδήποτε μέσο, οποιουδήποτε τμήματος του περιεχομένου της υπηρεσίας, σε οποιαδήποτε μορφή, χωρίς την έγγραφη άδεια του Επιστημονικά Υπεύθυνου και του Πανεπιστημίου Αιγαίου.

Αυτο γραφει το ais απο κατω για οσους δεν το εχουν διαβασει, θα παρακαλεσω για αλλη μια φορα να σταματησει αυτο με το ais...
Ευχαριστω!

----------


## ndimitr93

Το ΛΑΤΩ περιμένοντας να αρχίσει η επιβίβαση στις 22-01-09... :Razz:

----------


## ndimitr93

Και αφού η πριγκήπισσα Αριάδνη άφησε τον Πειραιά, τώρα αφήνει και το Λατώ το Πέραμα για αλλαγή σκοπιάς!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## konigi

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!! Μόλις γύρησα απο το λιμάνι της Σόυδας που ειχα πάει να φωτογραφήσω το Λατώ στην επανεμφάνηση του στα Χανια!!!Έχω να κάνω μερικές παρατηρήσεις ποθ ίσως δείτε και μόνοι σας!!! Το πλοίο όσο αφορα το νέο χρώμα γκαραζ και καταστρωμάτων είναι πανέμορφο!!Έχει όμως κάποια χτυπητά μερεμέτια που πρέπει να φτιαχτουν!!!δλδ!!ο Πλωριός καταπέλτης και λίγο πίσω απο αυτόν λογω των χειμερινών δρομολογίων και συνεπώς των μποφόρ διακατέχονται απο μια σκουριά!!!Το ίδιο και τα όκια!!!!Η τσιμινιέρα αφου βάφτικε που βάφτικε γιατι δεν την έκαναν όπως ήταν παλια με όμορφη γραμματοσειρα και την κρήτη ίσια,παρα ξαναβάψανε απο πάνω αυτή την βλάκεια?Χίλια συγνώμη αλλα το Λατώ μας το αγαπώ και δεν θέλω να φαίνεται τόσο παραμελημένο και τόσο ανομοιογενες!!!

----------


## konigi

Σκεφτείτε πως θα ήταν με την μπλε γραμμή που είχε παλια στις μπάντες!!!κουκλι κουκλι κουκλι!!! :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## konigi

Και για του  λόγου του αληθές....μερικά χρόνια πριν στη Σούδα!!! :Razz:  :Razz: η φώτο είναι απο το Facta!!!να ρωτήσω κάτι αλλο?τα πτερύγια στην τσιμινιέρα ξέρουμε γιατι τα έκοψαν;;;

----------


## konigi

Sorry,ξέχασα να την βάλω πριν!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Και μετάτην δική μου επίσκεψη στο πλοίο δεν είναι κακή και λίγη κριτική.....ξεκινάμε....
Από γενικής άποψης το πλοίο φαίνεται ότι λάμπει, φρεσκοβαμμένο και αντανακλά το φώς του Ήλιου!!
P5114426.jpg

Και από εδώ φαίνεται άσπρο-άσπρο!!
P5114432.jpg

Ακόμα και στο κατάστρωμα.....!!
P5114433.jpg

Και ολοκάθαρα στον καταπέλτη!!
P5114434.jpg

Και φυσικά τα σινιάλα στις μπάντες....
P5114439.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Και πάμε στα άσχημα!!
Σκουριά και τρξίματα στον πλώριο καταπέλτη....
P5114442.jpg

Και εδώ...
P5114443.jpg

Μία πολύ ωραία γιαπωνέζικη πλώρη.... :Razz: 
P5114448.jpg

Ένα φρεσκοκαναρινοκιτρινοβαμμένο φουγάρο!!!!
P5114456.jpg

Και ολόκληρο το πλοίο!!!
P5114459.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

και παλι πισω λοιπον... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): konigi και ndimitr93 κανατε καλη δουλεια και παλι :Wink:

----------


## konigi

Ποίος τη βλεπει αυτη όμως φίλε Μιλτιάδη...εδω είναι το θέμα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για ακόμα μία φορά οι ανταποκριτές της Σούδας κάνανε άψογη δουλειά!!Μπράβο παιδιά!!*

----------


## scoufgian

> Ποίος τη βλεπει αυτη όμως φίλε Μιλτιάδη...εδω είναι το θέμα...


τι εννοεις φιλε konigi?

----------


## lissos

> και παλι πισω λοιπον...konigi και ndimitr93 κανατε καλη δουλεια και παλι


Πράγματι... Και αυτό συμβαίνει και στο Ελ. Βενιζέλος.

----------


## ndimitr93

Να το Λατω προχτές που ήρθε και πάλι στα Χανιά....Η υπέροχη γιαπωνέζικη πλώρη!!!! :Razz:  (Αυτό το ποδήλατο χώνεται παντού ρε παιδί μου!!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen :Smile:

----------


## ndimitr93

Χθες στην Σούδα....αφιερωμένη στον Nissos Mykonos και στον konigi.... :Razz:  :Wink: 

Επίσης τα παράπονά μας ακούστηκαν και η πλώρη ήταν άσπρη!!!!!
πλώρη.jpg

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Χθες στην Σούδα....αφιερωμένη στον Nissos Mykonos και στον konigi....
> 
> Επίσης τα παράπονά μας ακούστηκαν και η πλώρη ήταν άσπρη!!!!!
> πλώρη.jpg


Και βαψαν και το τζαμι λιγο  ...... μαλλον το καναν βιαστικα

----------


## konigi

Μην τα θέλουμε και όλα δικά μας!!!αλλα και πάλι δεν τα έβαψαν όλα...μονο ότι φαίνεται και αυτό απο μακριά!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Μην τα θέλουμε και όλα δικά μας!!!αλλα και πάλι δεν τα έβαψαν όλα...μονο ότι φαίνεται και αυτό απο μακριά!!!


Ας πήγαινες να τα βάψεις...δεν φτάνει που έβγαλαν τη σκουριά από εκεί, γκρινιάζεις κιόλας;; :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :mrgreen:

----------


## konigi

Η την κάνεις σωστά την δουλειά η δεν την κάνεις καθόλου!!!εγω έτσι ξέρω!!! :Wink: :mrgreen:

----------


## nkr

Πραγατικα η πλωρη του ειναι φανταστκη οπως και ολων των γιαπωνεζικων εξαλλου.

----------


## OLENI

Η μπροστινή πλαινή πόρτα με χαλάει λίγο, Εξυπηρετεί όμως στα ημερήσια.

----------


## konigi

Πουθενά δεν εξυπηρετεί!!!2 φορές την έχουν ανοίξει όλες και όλες και η μια ήταν για να βαφτεί!!!Πιστεύω πάντως πως αν ο πλωριός καταπελτης είχε αυτο το γαλαζοπράσσινο χρώμα θα ήταν πιο όμορφο!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ndimitr93

> Πουθενά δεν εξυπηρετεί!!!2 φορές την έχουν ανοίξει όλες και όλες και η μια ήταν για να βαφτεί!!!Πιστεύω πάντως πως αν ο πλωριός καταπελτης είχε αυτο το γαλαζοπράσσινο χρώμα θα ήταν πιο όμορφο!!!


Πάλι δουλειά στα ναυπηγεία του ndimitr93.....ασόψεται η ομορφιά:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## konigi

εμεις φταιμε που σου βρισκουμε και ασχολεια!!!ολη μερα κάθεσαι!!!:mrgreen:

----------


## scoufgian

ο πλωριαιος καταπελτης ανοιγοταν περσι στα ημερησια δρομολογια κατα την αφιξη στο μεγαλο λιμανι.σας παραθετω και τις φωτογραφιες.......
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39364

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39365

----------


## konigi

Ξέρεις μήπως πόσες φορές τον άνοιξαν συνολικα?

----------


## scoufgian

απ οτι θυμαμαι οσες Κυριακες ετυχε να κανει ημερησιο και ηταν στο Πειραια τον ανοιξαν κανονικα.Απο το συγκεκριμενο καταπελτη εκανε μονο εκφορτωση.Με το που αδειασε το γκαραζ τον εκλεισαν παλι

----------


## konigi

Eτσι οκ,γιατι καθημερινές που ήμουν εκει δεν τον είδα ποτέ ανοιχτο!! :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Μετά από την επιθυμία του Κώστα να γίνει όμορφος ο πλώριος καταπέλτης, δεν μου έμενε να κάνω τίποτα άλλο σαν επαγγελματίας που είμαι(:mrgreen :Smile:  να πάρω τον Κώστα και να πάμε στο λιμάνι να μου δείξει τι θέλει....μετά από ευρεία σύσκεψη, αποφασίστηκε πως θα γίνει, δηλαδή στα χρώματα των deck και του καταπέλτη φόρτωσης των οχημάτων.....η πρότασή μας θα κατατεθεί και στην ΑΝΕΚ(:mrgreen :Smile: .....Σημείωση, το opc περιμένει τον καταπέλτη να ανοίξει!!!!:mrgreen:
latonewelev.jpg

----------


## konigi

Δυο σημερινές φώτο της πλωράρας!!!Που ακόμα περιμένει να βαφτεί τελείως!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :mrgreen:

----------


## kapas

> Μετά από υην επιθυμία του Κώστα να γίνει όμορφος ο πλώριος καταπέλτης, δεν μου έμενε να κάνω τίποτα άλλο σαν επαγγελματίας που είμαι(:mrgreen να πάρω τον Κώστα και να πάμε στο λιμάνι να μου δείξει τι θέλει....μετά από ευρεία σύσκεψη, αποφασίστηκε πως θα γίνει, δηλαδή στα χρώματα των deck και του καταπέλτη φόρτωσης των οχημάτων.....η πρότασή μας θα κατατεθεί και στην ΑΝΕΚ(:mrgreen.....Σημείωση, το opc περιμένει τον καταπέλτη να ανοίξει!!!!:mrgreen:
> latonewelev.jpg


εμενα δεν μου αρεσει... νομιζω οτι ειναι λιγο ακυρο... αλλα το opc δεν με χαλαει καθολου!! :Razz:

----------


## konigi

Εμένα πάλι σαν εμπνευστή της σημερινής ιδέας μου αρέσει πολύ!!!και πιστευω πως θα ήταν και όμορφο στην πραγματικότητα διότι θα έσπαζε την μονοτονία!!! :Wink: 
Το μόνο που μένει πλέον είναι να το ενκρίνουν και απο την ΑΝΕΚ!!!μια ώρα δουλειά ένα Σάββατο πρωι του Μάη είναι...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## kapas

> Μετά από την επιθυμία του Κώστα να γίνει όμορφος ο πλώριος καταπέλτης, δεν μου έμενε να κάνω τίποτα άλλο σαν επαγγελματίας που είμαι(:mrgreen να πάρω τον Κώστα και να πάμε στο λιμάνι να μου δείξει τι θέλει....μετά από ευρεία σύσκεψη, αποφασίστηκε πως θα γίνει, δηλαδή στα χρώματα των deck και του καταπέλτη φόρτωσης των οχημάτων.....η πρότασή μας θα κατατεθεί και στην ΑΝΕΚ(:mrgreen.....Σημείωση, το opc περιμένει τον καταπέλτη να ανοίξει!!!!:mrgreen:
> latonewelev.jpg


 νικο ειναι κοπος να το ξανακανεις αλλα με μια φωτο που να φαινεται ολη η δεξια μερια για να δουμε πως δενει το χρωμα με ολο το πλοιο??

----------


## ndimitr93

> νικο ειναι κοπος να το ξανακανεις αλλα με μια φωτο που να φαινεται ολη η δεξια μερια για να δουμε πως δενει το χρωμα με ολο το πλοιο??


Όποιος βιάζεται σκοντάφτει....σιγά-σιγά....όταν θα αποφασίσουν αφήσουν χώρο ελεύθερο για φωτογράφιση και να μην τοποθετούν κάθε φορτηγό και μπουλντόζα στην μέση του λιμανιού, θα υπάρξει.......αλλά τώρα :Wink:

----------


## konigi

θα σου στειλω εγω φωτο!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Δεν χρειάζεται, βρήκα μία προχθεσινή....να το λοιπόν.....και τέλος για σήμερα γιατί έχουμε και διάβασμα!! :Wink: 
newdoorall3.jpg

----------


## konigi

Απλά τέλειο!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kapas

> Δεν χρειάζεται, βρήκα μία προχθεσινή....να το λοιπόν.....και τέλος για σήμερα γιατί έχουμε και διάβασμα!!
> newdoorall3.jpg


 αυτος εισαι! τελικα μαλλον ειναι ωραιο... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Δεν χρειάζεται, βρήκα μία προχθεσινή....να το λοιπόν.....και τέλος για σήμερα γιατί έχουμε και διάβασμα!!
> newdoorall3.jpg


 απ`οτι φαινεται ο καταπελτης μπροστα θα χρησιμοποιηθει το καλοκαιρι στα ημερησια, ισως αυτο να δικαιολογει και το βαψιμο σε αλλη αποχρωση.

----------


## Speedkiller

Μοντάζ είναι Κώστα!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

Χαχαχα:mrgreen::mrgreen:.....μα αλήθεια Κώστα νόμιζες ότι είναι πραγματικό?? Αν είναι έτσι σημαίνει ότι έκανα καλό μονταζ..... :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Η αλήθεια έιναι πως είναι πολύ αληθοφανές!!!Αλλά τα χρώματα είναι πολύ εντονα και το προδίδουν!

----------


## scoufgian

> Η αλήθεια έιναι πως είναι πολύ αληθοφανές!!!Αλλά τα χρώματα είναι πολύ εντονα και το προδίδουν!


 ετσι ακριβως Κωστα!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Η αλήθεια έιναι πως είναι πολύ αληθοφανές!!!Αλλά τα χρώματα είναι πολύ εντονα και το προδίδουν!


Θα προσπαθήσω να το διορθώσω........ :Wink:

----------


## orisibios

Ξερει κανεις αν το πλοιο εχει μεσα καποια μικρη κεραια κινητης τηλεφωνιας?
Ρωταω επειδη σε ενα ταξιδι που εκανα πριν καμποσο καιρο που ηταν στα Χανια το πλοιο,ειδα οτι ειχα φουλ 3g σημα σε ολο το ταξιδι απο την κοσμοτε.

----------


## ndimitr93

Και μετά τους ελαιοχρωματισμούς, πάμε στην αυθεντικιά πλώρη του Ιάπωνα!!! :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Και μετά τους ελαιοχρωματισμούς, πάμε στην αυθεντικιά πλώρη του Ιάπωνα!!!


 η δικια σου ''πειραγμενη''εκδοχη της ειναι καλυτερη πιστευω! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Χθες στην Σούδα....αφιερωμένη στον Nissos Mykonos και στον konigi....


*Να είσαι καλά Νίκο!!Πάντως εμένα μου αρέσει ο ελαιοχρωματισμός που έκανες στο καταπέλτη..*

----------


## gtogias

Το Λατώ στον Πειραιά ενώ μανουβράρει για να δέσει τη Μεγάλη Πέμπτη του 2003

----------


## ndimitr93

Και μία χθεσινή φωτογραφία με ολόκληρο το πλοίο!!! :Wink:  Έτοιμο φυσικά για αναχώρηση....ώρα λήψης 20:00!!!!:mrgreen:

----------


## konigi

Καλησπέρα!!!3 αποψινές φωτογραφίες του Λατώ!!! το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ Σούδα ΤΕΑΜ παρέα και σε σύσκεψη...

----------


## ndimitr93

Πριν αρχίσει η βροχή, κατάφερα και έβγαλα τρεις φώτο ενώ ψιχάλιζε....από αυτήν τη μεριά το πλοίο φαίνεται εγκαταλελειμμένο σε αντίθεση με την άλλη....η πλώρη φυσικά αστράπτουσα!!

----------


## konigi

Kαλημέρα....................... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ndimitr93

> Kαλημέρα.......................


¶με κοιμήσου.........:lol: Καλημέρα!!!

----------


## konigi

πες μου κανα χρονια πολλά!!!Πρωι πρωι με αποπήρες!!Συγνώμη για την ποιότητα των φώτο αλλα είναι απο κινητό και πηγαινα και γω λιγο δεξιά αριστερά:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## konigi

Καλησπέρα...σκέφτηκα το Λατώ πως θα ήταν σε παλίο κάδρο και μου βγήκε αυτό!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Speedkiller

Κ γιατί να μην είναι κάπως έτσι??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40436

----------


## konigi

Πολλά μπορεί να είναι!!! Βασικά όπως το βλέπει ο καθένας!!!!:lol:

----------


## konigi

Ολόφρεσκια φώτο του κάλου μας ΛΑΤΩ!!!!!
Αφιερωμένη σε Όλους μς πολύ πολύ αγάπη!!!

----------


## kapas

> Ολόφρεσκια φώτο του κάλου μας ΛΑΤΩ!!!!!
> Αφιερωμένη σε Όλους μς πολύ πολύ αγάπη!!!


 ωραιοτατη φωτο στην σουδα!!! μου ελειψαν τα χανια και δεν βλεπω την ωρα να κατεβω....

----------


## ndimitr93

Κώστα και Κώστα ( :Very Happy: ), λείπει η γάτα χορεύουν τα ποντίκια??:mrgreen: Εγώ τι να πώ με τους πειραματισμούς σας? Τίποτα γιατί θα κάνω και εγώ!!:mrgreen: Ευχαριστούμε...! :Razz:

----------


## lissos

Κατα την διάρκεια της βόλτας μου στο Lato
για καλή μου τύχη, ήταν ανοιχτή αυτή η πόρτα...


...όπου και με οδήγησε.... εδώ....

----------


## ndimitr93

Το Λατώ σήμερα το πρωί φωτογραφημένο από τον konigi ενώ αυτός ήταν πάνω στο πλοίο ΠΟΡΤΟ ΓΡΑΜΒΟΥΣΑ ως......όχι ανθυποπλοίαρχος όπως θα έπρεπε να τον βρω, αλλά ως ναύτης! Λεπτομέρειες τις χαρακτήρισε ο ίδιος(σαν να του πήρα συνέντευξη ήταν :Surprised: :lol :Smile:  
"5απλή απόλαυση" χαρακτηρίζει ο Κώστας τι φώτος του....(ουδέν σχόλιον :Wink: )
DSC00500.jpg

DSC00501.jpg

DSC00503.jpg

DSC00504.jpg

DSC00505.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Και εδώ άλλη μία με την οποία θα συμμετέχω και στον διαγωνισμό......

----------


## diagoras

αν πας με αυτη τη φωτο πραγματικα εχεις μεγαλες ελπιδες:wink:

----------


## panthiras1

Και εμένα μου αρέσει.

----------


## ndimitr93

Υπενθυμίζω η φωτογραφίες και αυτή στην gallery ανήκουν στον konigi....αλλά λόγω προβλημάτων τις ανέβασα εγώ...

----------


## tolis milos

με φοντο το τζετ 1και κοραηDSC01007.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

χθες βραδυ ταξιδευα με το πλοιο για πειραια και παρατηρησα κι εγω-οπως και ολοι οι αλλοι επιβατες που βρισκονταν στο καταστρωμα-να ξεπετιεται ''συντριβανι''απο σπιθες απο το φουγαρο του πλοιου,απο τις 9 μεχρι τις 11 το βραδυ περιπου,ξερει κανεις που μπορει να οφειλεται αυτο? :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Είναι θέμα που μπορούν να απαντήσουν οι μηχανικοί της παρέας, πάντως δεν είναι τίποτα το ανησυχητικό και συμβαίνει σε όλα τα πλοία κατά περιόδους, λόγω συσσώρευσης καπνιάς (άκαυστου υλικού) στους οχετούς εξαγωγής. Καλό είναι να μας το εξηγήσουν οι ειδήμονες.

----------


## Speedkiller

Λατώ...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43202

Σπίθες δεν έχω αλλά από ντουμάνι όσο θέλετε... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## xidianakis

> χθες βραδυ ταξιδευα με το πλοιο για πειραια και παρατηρησα κι εγω-οπως και ολοι οι αλλοι επιβατες που βρισκονταν στο καταστρωμα-να ξεπετιεται ''συντριβανι''απο σπιθες απο το φουγαρο του πλοιου,απο τις 9 μεχρι τις 11 το βραδυ περιπου,ξερει κανεις που μπορει να οφειλεται αυτο?


σωστα λεει ο φιλος μας ο ΛΕΟ με την καπνα. επισης μπορει να ειχαν περασει σκουπιδακια απο το φιλτρο, ή το καυσημο το ιδιο να ειχε σκουπιδια που δεν μπορουσε να τα πιασει το φιλτρο λογο μικρου μεγεθους.. και μια τελευταια περιπτωση ειναι να ειχαν γινει εργασιες καθαρισμου στο φουγαρο και μεχρι να καθαρισει γινοταν αυτο το περιστατικο.. δεν εχω στο νου μου κατι αλλο αυτη την ωρα!

----------


## Naias II

> και μια τελευταια περιπτωση ειναι να ειχαν γινει εργασιες καθαρισμου στο φουγαρο


Μπορεί να έχει γίνει και το αντίθετο :wink:

----------


## xidianakis

> Μπορεί να έχει γίνει και το αντίθετο :wink:


ΟΛΑ ειναι πιθανα!! φιλαρακο μου ποτε δεν ξερεις τι γινεται!! :wink:

----------


## diagoras

001.JPG

002.JPG

005.JPG

006.JPG
χθεσινη αναχωρηση του ΛΑΤΩ για χανια θα εβγαζα κι αλλες αλλα η μπαταρια μας αφησε χρονους οποτε ανεβασα μονο αυτες επισης κατι αλλο που μου φανηκε πρωτοτυπο,οταν αναχωρουσε το ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ στις 22.00 επαιζε απ τις καμπανες τα παιδια του πειραια

----------


## konigi

Τελικα καλά το λέει η παροιμία..."Απ'έξω κούκλα και απο μέσα πανούκλα..."
Κοιτάξτε το εσωτερικό μπράτσο του πλωριού καταπέλτη!!Αφού το έβαψαν που το έβαψαν τότε που το είχαμε ξαναπεί,λυπήθηκαν την μπογιά να το κάνουν και λίγο απο μέσα? Και εκτός αυτού, πείτε πως τον ανοίγουν,πώς θα φαινόταν?θα έτρεχαν να το βάψουν τότε?

----------


## Speedkiller

> Τελικα καλά το λέει η παροιμία..."Απ'έξω κούκλα και απο μέσα πανούκλα..."
> Κοιτάξτε το εσωτερικό μπράτσο του πλωριού καταπέλτη!!Αφού το έβαψαν που το έβαψαν τότε που το είχαμε ξαναπεί,λυπήθηκαν την μπογιά να το κάνουν και λίγο απο μέσα? Και εκτός αυτού, πείτε πως τον ανοίγουν,πώς θα φαινόταν?θα έτρεχαν να το βάψουν τότε?



Σιγα τα αυγά...Μια χαρά βαμμένο κ προσεγμένο είναι το πλοίο!Λίγη σκουριά είναι σε μια γωνίτσα που ούτε φαίνεται! :Cool:

----------


## konigi

Aν δεν φαινόταν δεν θα την έβλεπα!!!Το θέμα δεν ειναι η σκουρια αλλα οι μισές δουλειές!!!Αυτό μας έχει φάει σε αυτή τη χώρα!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kapas

> Τελικα καλά το λέει η παροιμία..."Απ'έξω κούκλα και απο μέσα πανούκλα..."
> Κοιτάξτε το εσωτερικό μπράτσο του πλωριού καταπέλτη!!Αφού το έβαψαν που το έβαψαν τότε που το είχαμε ξαναπεί,λυπήθηκαν την μπογιά να το κάνουν και λίγο απο μέσα? Και εκτός αυτού, πείτε πως τον ανοίγουν,πώς θα φαινόταν?θα έτρεχαν να το βάψουν τότε?


 καλα αυτο δεν ειναι τπτ... εχω δει πολυ χειροτερα! αλλωστε ο καταπελτης ανοιγει στον πειραια οταν ειναι τελειως γεματο το γκαραζ για να κερδισουν χρονο οταν καθηστερει στις αφιξεις...

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Τελικα καλά το λέει η παροιμία..."Απ'έξω κούκλα και απο μέσα πανούκλα..."
> Κοιτάξτε το εσωτερικό μπράτσο του πλωριού καταπέλτη!!


 και που να το δεις και εσωτερικα πως εχει καταντησει! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): φανταζομαι θα εχεις μπει τωρα τελευταια..

----------


## konigi

Για μέσα μέσα δεν ξέρω!!! Αλλα η εσωτερική πλευρα των καταστρωματων φαινεται απο εξω σαν ουράνιο τόξο σε μερικά σημεία...
 :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Για μέσα μέσα δεν ξέρω!!! Αλλα η εσωτερική πλευρα των καταστρωματων φαινεται απο εξω σαν ουράνιο τόξο σε μερικά σημεία...


καλα για τα καταστρωματα μην το συζητας!!απ τα πολλα βαψιματα εχει πιο πολλες λακουβες και απο τη λεωφορο σουδας:lol::lol:τουλαχιστον βεβαια αυτη την επισκευασανε υποτιθεται.. :Wink: οταν μπεις κανε μια βολτα στο εσωτερικο(σαλονια-αεροπορ.καθισματα-τουαλετες)και θα σχηματισεις ολοκληρωμενη εικονα :Wink:

----------


## konigi

Ορίστε και τρεις σημερινές!!! Έτσι,επειδή το πικρανα λιγάκι σήμερα...

----------


## Leo

> Ορίστε και τρεις σημερινές!!! Έτσι,επειδή το πικρανα λιγάκι σήμερα...


Το θέμα είναι ότι το πίκρανες ή το γλύκανες δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο που έγινε αυτή η κουβέντα. Δεν είχε καμιά λογική και ουσία.... Προφανώς, σαν ναυτικός, θα γνωρίζεις ότι οι πλώρες και τρεξίματα κάνουν και σκουριές δημιουργούν σε όλα τα πλοία πόσο μάλλον στο Λατώ, ένα πλοίο με πλωρίο καταπέλτη. Δεν υπερσαπίζομαι συγκεκριμένα το Λατώ εδώ αλλά όλα τα βαπόρια νεότετρα και παλαιότερα.... Η αξιοπλοϊα ενός πλοίου δεν κρίνεται από ένα τρέξιμο ή μιά σκουριά. Να μου επιτρέψεις φίλε konigi να σου πω ότι το σχόλιο όπως ξεκίνησε έστω και σαν παοιμία ...." πανούκλα "...8-) ήταν ατυχές.

----------


## ndimitr93

Εγώ θα πω το άλλο που παρατήρησα...τώρα που το λιμάνι είναι έτοιμο, υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να ανοίγει και ο πλώριος καταπέλτης...ή μάλλον πιο σωστά, θα υπήρχε η δυνατότητα αν δεν υπήρχε η μπίντα που έχει τοποθετηθεί εκεί που ανοίγει ο καταπέλτης....ήλπιζα και εγώ ο κακομοίρης να τον δω ανοιχτό, αλλά δεν.......... :Sad:

----------


## Thanasis89

Νίκο δεν νομίζω να τον δεις και ποτέ ! Νιώθω ότι δεν βολεύει το φόρτωμα από αυτόν... Καθώς γεμίζουν το γκαράζ σε στάδια απο μέσα προς τα έξω. Ο πλωριός θα ήταν καταπληκτικός για το ξεφόρτωμα του πλοίου ! Όλα τα οχήματα με την "πλώρη" (ούπς...  :Razz: ) μέσα και βγάλσιμο από τον πλωριό ! Να μην γίνεται και αυτός ο χαμός το πρωί που θα μας πατήσει κανένας Κρητικός νταλικέρης (μερικοί από τους οποίους ορισμένες φορές γίνονται άκρως επικίνδυνοι). Τέλος πάντων ! ¶σκοπη συζήτηση... :-D


Υ.Γ. Πάντως τουλάχιστον στα Χανιά ας τον άνοιγαν χρόνο θα κέρδιζαν και ασφάλεια - δεν τους περιορίζει πλεον και ο χώρος.

----------


## diagoras

ξεχασα και αυτη απο προχτες 034.JPG

----------


## konigi

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!!!
Σημερινή αναχώρηση του απο Σούδα για το δεύτερο ημερήσιο του φετινού καλοκαιριου!!
Πολύ κάπνα βρε παιδί μου...

----------


## MILTIADIS

θεριακλιδικο σαν το αδρφακι του!:lol:ο opelmanos πρεπει να τις δει.. :Wink:

----------


## heraklion

Konigi πρωινές είναι οι φώτο?

----------


## konigi

Ναι φίλε μου,γιατι?

----------


## DimitrisT

26/6 στον Πειραιά 
DSCF0636.jpg

DSCF0637.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Λατω!Ενα μεσημερι στον Πειραια!!!!

Picture 026 (Custom).jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

26/6 στον Πειραιά.

----------


## george123

02.07.2009
¶φιξη στη Σούδα.

----------


## orisibios

Γιατι το λατω φευγοντας σημερα 4-7 το πρωι απο την Σουδα εκανε επι 15 λεπτα ανοιγμα αριστερα και μετα εφυγε?

----------


## diagoras

Μπορει να εκανε αυτο το ανοιγμα για να αποφυγει τυχον αβαθη απο λυματα οπως γινεται και στον πειραια

----------


## ndimitr93

> Γιατι το λατω φευγοντας σημερα 4-7 το πρωι απο την Σουδα εκανε επι 15 λεπτα ανοιγμα αριστερα και μετα εφυγε?


Για 15 λεπτά λίγο δύσκολο....πάντα ανοίγονται πολύ πριν στρίψουν, διότι, τώρα που ολοκληρώθηκε η νέα προβλήτα, δεν έχει τελειώσει ακόμα η εκβάθυνση.....εγώ όμως πιστεύω ότι ανοίγεται τόσο πολύ, γιατί ενώ πριν ήταν κοντή η προβλήτα, έστριβε κατευθείαν....τώρα που πήγε πιο μπροστά ζορίζεται.... :Wink:

----------


## orisibios

> Για 15 λεπτά λίγο δύσκολο....πάντα ανοίγονται πολύ πριν στρίψουν, διότι, τώρα που ολοκληρώθηκε η νέα προβλήτα, δεν έχει τελειώσει ακόμα η εκβάθυνση.....εγώ όμως πιστεύω ότι ανοίγεται τόσο πολύ, γιατί ενώ πριν ήταν κοντή η προβλήτα, έστριβε κατευθείαν....τώρα που πήγε πιο μπροστά ζορίζεται....


Και ομως,ειχε μονο τις πλαινες προπελλες και πηγαινε αριστερα επι αν οχι 15 λεπτα τοτε σιγουρα 10 λεπτα.
Αφου ανοιχτηκε αριστερα καμια 30 αρια μετρα απο την προβλητα εβαλε τις κυριες προπελλες και εφυγε.
Δεν το χει ξανακανει τοσο καιρο που ταξιδευω για αυτο μου κανε εντυπωση.

----------


## Leo

> Για 15 λεπτά λίγο δύσκολο....πάντα ανοίγονται πολύ πριν στρίψουν, διότι, τώρα που ολοκληρώθηκε η νέα προβλήτα, δεν έχει τελειώσει ακόμα η εκβάθυνση.....εγώ όμως πιστεύω ότι ανοίγεται τόσο πολύ, γιατί ενώ πριν ήταν κοντή η προβλήτα, έστριβε κατευθείαν....τώρα που πήγε πιο μπροστά ζορίζεται....


Και μια άλλη πολύ πιαθνή εκδοχή!
Μπορεί να ήταν δύτης κατω στις εκβαθύνσεις και άρα υποχρεωτικά (με οδηγία του λιμεναρχείου) ταξίδεψε αργά μέχρι να απομακρυνθεί...

----------


## orisibios

> Και μια άλλη πολύ πιαθνή εκδοχή!
> Μπορεί να ήταν δύτης κατω στις εκβαθύνσεις και άρα υποχρεωτικά (με οδηγία του λιμεναρχείου) ταξίδεψε αργά μέχρι να απομακρυνθεί...


Στην αλλη πλευρα ηταν ενας μεγαλος σωληνας και πεταγε με πρεσα κατι χωματα,αμμους ο οποιος εβγαινε μεσα απο την θαλασσα....δεν καταλαβα..το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι κατι γινοταν στον βυθο...

----------


## ndimitr93

> Στην αλλη πλευρα ηταν ενας μεγαλος σωληνας και πεταγε με πρεσα κατι χωματα,αμμους ο οποιος εβγαινε μεσα απο την θαλασσα....δεν καταλαβα..το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι κατι γινοταν στον βυθο...


Αμ μπράβο...τώρα το λιάνησες :Wink: .......ο σωλήνας αυτός έκανε την εκβάθυνση, οπότε η μία εκδοχή ήταν, να απομακρύνθηκε για να μην μετακινηθεί ή μπλεχτεί ο σωλήνας στις προπέλες, και η άλλη εκδοχή για να μην αναταράξει τον βυθό, και γίνει λάθος η εκβάθυνση(?) :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Για αυτό λοιπόν άργησε να φανεί από εμάς, εδώ στον Αποκόρωνα......πάμε να δούμε τα στιγμιότυπα....
Τσουπ και πετάγεται η πλώρη του...
P7041396.jpg

Μόλις που έχει ξεμυτίσει....
P7041399.jpg

P7041411.jpg

Συνεχίζουμε την πορεία μας για τον γύρω του Ακρωτηρίου....
P7041420.jpg

Και τώρα βρίσκεται στην κοντινότερη απόσταση από τον φακό μου :Wink: 
P7041427.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Και συνεχίζουμε....

Τελική στροφή.....
P7041449.jpg

P7041452.jpg

Λίγο ακόμα.....πολύ ζόρι ρε παιδί μου......
P7041461.jpg

P7041474.jpg

Πλώρη για Πειραιά....
P7041528.jpg

----------


## orisibios

Φιλε εγραψες!!!
Εκει στις κοντινες απο το πλαι αν ζουμαριζες λιγο παραπανω θα με εβλεπα :Smile:

----------


## ndimitr93

Kαι ένα μικρό βιντεάκι..... :Wink:  Πόσο ακόμα ζουμ να κάνω!!!!!!!

----------


## orisibios

Eπισης χθες στον Πειραια ανοιξαν και την εμπρος πορτα του γκαραζ για την εξοδο των  αυτοκινητων.Πολυ βολικη!

----------


## diagoras

Οι φωτογραφιες σου ειναι καταπληκτικες. :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

Αναχωρηση απο Πειραια,αφιερωμενη στον ndimitr93 
[ATTACH][/ATTACH] :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

Αφιξη του πλοιου μετα απο ημερισιο ταξιδι

----------


## diagoras

Σημερινη αφιξη του πλοιου ερχομενο απο χανια.Περιμενε περιπου μια ωρα εξω απ το λιμανι οσπου να παρει αδεια απ το traffic 
011.JPG

----------


## vinman

Συνάντηση το Σάββατο 11 Ιουλίου με το Λατώ..!!
Φωτογραφημένο μέσα απο πλώρια καμπίνα του Superfast XII..

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49113

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49114

----------


## diagoras

Αφιξη την Κυριακη το απογευμα στον Πειραια 
013.JPG

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Με ντουμανια παει το εργαλειο!!!!!!

----------


## aris A

10/7/09 τραβηγμενη απο τον ΑΓΙΟ ΓΙΩΡΓΗ

----------


## Thanasis89

Τέλη Ιουνίου... Στην θέση του για την Κρήτη ! Λατώ...

----------


## diagoras

Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια φιλε Θαναση

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Πριν από 3 ώρες περίπου επέστρεψα από τα Χανιά με το F/B Λατώ..Οι εντυπώσεις που μου άφησε το ταξίδι ήταν πολύ καλές..Τις επόμενες μέρες θα ακολουθήσει πλήρες ρεπορτάζ από το ταξίδι μου...*

----------


## opelmanos

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους!!!
> Σημερινή αναχώρηση του απο Σούδα για το δεύτερο ημερήσιο του φετινού καλοκαιριου!!
> Πολύ κάπνα βρε παιδί μου...


Καλά φίλε μου δεν παίζεσαι.Η δεύτερη φωτό είναι όλα τα λεφτά.Ετσι μαυρίλα για να γουστάρουμε :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Παιδιά καλημέρα !


Ψάχνω ένα πλάνο γενικής διάταξης (G.A. Plan) του ΛΑΤΩ.

Μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει ;

Ευχαριστώ,

Ε . Μ . Ψ .

----------


## cpt babis

Η χθεσινη αφιξη του ΛΑΤΩ απο το ημερησιο δρομολογιο
DSC00026.JPG
ααφιερωμενη στους φιλους Μανο(opelmanos) και Νικο(ndimitr93)

----------


## ndimitr93

> Η χθεσινη αφιξη του ΛΑΤΩ απο το ημερησιο δρομολογιο
> DSC00026.JPG
> ααφιερωμενη στους φιλους Μανο(opelmanos) και Νικο(ndimitr93)


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Μπάμπη... :Razz:  :Wink:  Θα σου ανταποδώσω μετά τον δεκαπενταύγουστο..... :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> Η χθεσινη αφιξη του ΛΑΤΩ απο το ημερησιο δρομολογιο
> DSC00026.JPG
> ααφιερωμενη στους φιλους Μανο(opelmanos) και Νικο(ndimitr93)


Ευχαριστώ φίλε Μπάμπη να σαι πάντα καλά

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*24/7/2009 το Λατώ στην συνηθισμένη θέση του στο λιμάνι της Σούδας έτοιμο για ένα ακόμα ημερήσιο ταξίδι.Αφιερωμένη στον συνάδελφο....*

----------


## ndimitr93

> *24/7/2009 το Λατώ στην συνηθισμένη θέση του στο λιμάνι της Σούδας έτοιμο για ένα ακόμα ημερήσιο ταξίδι.Αφιερωμένη στον συνάδελφο....*


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ συνάδελφε.....αυτή η μπίντα.....όσο την βλέπω τόσο μου έρχεται να την ξηλώσω....δεν θα τον πετύχω τον εργολάβο; Θα τον πετύχω....:mrgreen:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ελατε να ταξιδεψουμε απο το πανεμορφο πλωριο μπαλκονι του βαποριου, αφιερωμενη στους vinman, Rocinante, Roi Baudoin, Leo, Thanasis89, Sylver, Vortigern και σε ολους μα ολους τους ονειροπολους...

Lato_plwrio_mpalkoni_11_7_2009.JPG

----------


## konigi

Καποιο θλιβερό ατύχημα έγινε στο Λατώ!!!Κάποιος μεταφέρθηκε με ασθενοφόρο πολυ πιθανον νεκρός!!! Έχουν κλείσει είσοδο καταπελτη επιβατων αλλα και οχημάτων με οχήματα του λιμενικού ενω και την είσοδο του λιμανιού με της αστυνομιας!!Νεότερα σε λίγο!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Καποιο θλιβερό ατύχημα έγινε στο Λατώ!!!Κάποιος μεταφέρθηκε με ασθενοφόρο πολυ πιθανον νεκρός!!! Έχουν κλείσει είσοδο καταπελτη επιβατων αλλα και οχημάτων με οχήματα του λιμενικού ενω και την είσοδο του λιμανιού με της αστυνομιας!!Νεότερα σε λίγο!!!


Μόλις ενημέρωσα τον Κώστα, αμέσως μετά ανοίξανε μόνο των επιβατών και το γκαράζ παρέμεινε κλειστό για αρκετή ώρα ακόμα....τώρα η επιβίβαση έχει αρχίσει κανονικά....Αυτό που φάνηκε με το που έφτασα στο λιμάνι και πέρασα μπροστά από τον κόσμο που περίμενε στην είσοδο του πλοίου, ήταν ένα φορείο με κάποιον, ο οποίος ήταν σκεπασμένος με ένα άσπρο σεντόνι....Αυτό το οποία μας έβαλε στη σκέψη για θάνατο ήταν ότι το φορείο ήταν ενταλώς σκεπασμένο.....Περιμένουμε μήπως μάθουμε κάτι περισσότερο από τα Μ.Μ.Ε.....

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

> Καποιο θλιβερό ατύχημα έγινε στο Λατώ!!!Κάποιος μεταφέρθηκε με ασθενοφόρο πολυ πιθανον νεκρός!!! Έχουν κλείσει είσοδο καταπελτη επιβατων αλλα και οχημάτων με οχήματα του λιμενικού ενω και την είσοδο του λιμανιού με της αστυνομιας!!Νεότερα σε λίγο!!!


φιλη μου που ταξιδευε μ το καραβι σημερα για Σουδα δν καταλαβε κατι, κ αποβιβαστηκαν κανονικα απο οτι μ ειπε! ν υποθεσω οτι τ ολο σκηνικο εγινε κατα την επιβιβαση?

----------


## ndimitr93

> φιλη μου που ταξιδευε μ το καραβι σημερα για Σουδα δν καταλαβε κατι, κ αποβιβαστηκαν κανονικα απο οτι μ ειπε! ν υποθεσω οτι τ ολο σκηνικο εγινε κατα την επιβιβαση?


Η επιβίβαση δεν είχε αρχίσει ακόμα.....όταν είδα αυτό το θέαμα ήταν 19:30.....κανείς δεν είχε μπει στο βαπόρι.....ήταν άδειο....μόνο πλήρωμα είδα στα καταστρώματα....

----------


## ndimitr93

Σήμερα έγινε η πρώτη φωτογράφηση της μανούβρας του πλοίου στην Σούδα...Και αφού τελείωσε και επιβιβάζομαι στο καμπριο για να φυγω, ακούω ένα τρίξιμο από τον πλώριο καταπέλτη.....λέω από τους κάβους θα είναι....έλα μου όμως που δεν είναι! Εδώ και κάμποσους μήνες που τοποθετήθηκαν οι καινούργιες μπίντες, τοποθετήθηκε και μία εκεί που κατεβαίνει ο καταπέλτης! Λέω και εγώ ότι καταπέλτη ανοιχτό δεν θα δώ.....αμ είδα και παραείδα! ο καταπέλτης άρχισε να κατεβαίνει και από το τρίξιμο σου σηκωνόταν η τρίχα.....Με τα πολλά κατεβαίνει...Και κει που λέω, α ωραία μπορεί να κατέβει εντελώς, καθώς είναι χαμηλή η μπίντα, ψηλά και ο καταπέλτης, τσουκ και σταματάει το μαϊνα ο Γιάννης....γιατί ρε Γιάννη....αφού σου είπα ότι έχει ακόμα χώρο!!:mrgreen: Τεσπα....αυτή την στιγμή κρέμεται από τα συρματόσχοινα, κάτι το οποίο είναι επικίνδυνο....τεσσερις κατέβηκαν και το έλεγξαν και όλοι είπαν στον Αποστόλη να μην κατέβει άλλο! Είπα να μην επέμβω......
Ακολουθεί πλήρες ρεπορτάζ.....
P8160747.jpg

P8160770.jpg

P8160803.jpg

P8160817.jpg

P8160849.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Συνεχίζουμε με τον καταπέλτη!
P8160884.jpg

P8160889.jpg

P8160895.jpg

P8160904.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Αφού κατέβηκε, φωτογράφισα την απόσταση του καταπέλτη από την μπίντα, και της "πατούσας" του, για να δω αν μπορούσε να κατέβει εντελώς....δείτε και πείτε μου.....
P8160907.jpg

P8160908.jpg

ΤΕΛΟΣ

----------


## diagoras

Πληρες το ρεπορταζ και υπεροχες φωτογραφιες.Ευχαριστουμε πολυ.Οσο για τον καταπελτη no comment...

----------


## vinman

> Ελατε να ταξιδεψουμε απο το πανεμορφο πλωριο μπαλκονι του βαποριου, αφιερωμενη στους vinman, Rocinante, Roi Baudoin, Leo, Thanasis89, Sylver, Vortigern και σε ολους μα ολους τους ονειροπολους...
> 
> Lato_plwrio_mpalkoni_11_7_2009.JPG


Υπέροχη Διονύση!!
Πραγματικά είναι όμορφα να ταξιδεύεις εκεί....
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## Rocinante

> Ελατε να ταξιδεψουμε απο το πανεμορφο πλωριο μπαλκονι του βαποριου, αφιερωμενη στους vinman, Rocinante, Roi Baudoin, Leo, Thanasis89, Sylver, Vortigern και σε ολους μα ολους τους ονειροπολους...


 Εδω ειμαι και εγω μετα τον Vinman δηλωνω και εγω συμμετοχη στο ταξιδι σου. Θα πρεπει να περιμενουμε ομως και τους αλλους ονειροπολους της παρεας. Και τοτε ξεκιναμε...

----------


## konigi

Καλησπέρα, Σημερινή άφιξη του Λατώ αφ'υψηλού...:mrgreen:

----------


## ndimitr93

¶φιξη στην Σούδα την Δευτέρα.... :Wink:  Αφιερωμένη στον συνάδελφο και στον Μίλτο... :Very Happy:  :Wink: 
P8170970.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> ¶φιξη στην Σούδα την Δευτέρα.... Αφιερωμένη στον συνάδελφο και στον Μίλτο...
> P8170970.jpg


*Υπέροχη φωτογραφία συνάδελφε!!!Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!!*

----------


## ndimitr93

Αφού σου άρεσε, τσάκα άλλη μία.... :Wink: :mrgreen:
P8170922.jpg

----------


## leonidas

> Αφού σου άρεσε, τσάκα άλλη μία....:mrgreen:
> P8170922.jpg


Πολυ ομορφη Νικο...
Αντε και σε μοντελακι  :Razz:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Πολυ ομορφη Νικο...
> Αντε και σε μοντελακι


Όπως ζητήσατε!!
λα1.JPG

λα2.JPG

----------


## MILTIADIS

> ¶φιξη στην Σούδα την Δευτέρα....Αφιερωμένη στον συνάδελφο και στον Μίλτο...
> P8170970.jpg


το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο!!!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): εχε χαρη που ειναι ωραια η φωτογραφια!να σαι καλα νικο!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Αφού σου άρεσε, τσάκα άλλη μία....:mrgreen:
> P8170922.jpg


*Νίκο σε ευχαριστώ άλλη μία φορά!!!Και αυτή είναι καταπληκτική!!Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι συνάδελφε!!!
Αυτή για σένα!!!
Το ΛΑΤΩ εν πλω στις 12/7/2009(φωτογραφία από το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ)
*P7123049.jpg

----------


## vinman

> *Νίκο σε ευχαριστώ άλλη μία φορά!!!Και αυτή είναι καταπληκτική!!Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι συνάδελφε!!!*
> *Αυτή για σένα!!!*
> *Το ΛΑΤΩ εν πλω στις 12/7/2009(φωτογραφία από το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ)*
> P7123049.jpg


Γιάννη,πανέμορφη η φωτογραφία σου..!!
Το Λατώ σε όλο του το μεγαλείο... :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Χθεσινή άφιξη του Ιάπωνα στην Σούδα...Αφιερωμένη στον opelmanos....Δεν έχει μόνο το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ντουμάνι Μάνο!!!:mrgreen:
P8201124.jpg

----------


## leonidas

> Όπως ζητήσατε!!
> λα1.JPG
> 
> λα2.JPG



Ε δεν παιζεστε και εσυ και ο Γιαννης...
Για αλλη μια φορα ενα ακομα πανεμορφο μοτελο... :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> Χθεσινή άφιξη του Ιάπωνα στην Σούδα...Αφιερωμένη στον opelmanos....Δεν έχει μόνο το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ντουμάνι Μάνο!!!:mrgreen:
> P8201124.jpg


Μπα μην το λές δες εδώ

----------


## ndimitr93

> Μπα μην το λές δες εδώ


Xaxa....καλό....:mrgreen:

----------


## Chris_Chania

Από μένα 2 μακρυνές φωτό του Λατό, τραβηγμένες από ένα απο τα όμορφα σημεία, ψηλά πάνω από τον κόλπο της Σούδας, αφιερωμένες σε όσους αγαπούν τα Χανιά.

----------


## Chris_Chania

Το Λατώ στη Σούδα περιμένοντας να σαλπάρει...

----------


## opelmanos

> Από μένα 2 μακρυνές φωτό του Λατό, τραβηγμένες από ένα απο τα όμορφα σημεία, ψηλά πάνω από τον κόλπο της Σούδας, αφιερωμένες σε όσους αγαπούν τα Χανιά.


Στη Μάλάξα ανέβηκες?

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Στη Μάλάξα ανέβηκες?


Ακριβώς, ανέβηκα στη Μαλάξα γιατί ξέρω ότι εχει πολυ ωραία θέα απο εκει προς τη Σουδα...

----------


## opelmanos

> Ακριβώς, ανέβηκα στη Μαλάξα γιατί ξέρω ότι εχει πολυ ωραία θέα απο εκει προς τη Σουδα...


Τι κρίμα που δεν ήξερα τότε το μέρος να ανέβαινα και να φωτογράφιζα τον Θεόφιλο.Το έμαθα ένα χρόνο μετά όταν πήγα στην ΑΕΝ.Είχα ανεβεί με το μηχανάκι στο ίδιο σημείο

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Τι κρίμα που δεν ήξερα τότε το μέρος να ανέβαινα και να φωτογράφιζα τον Θεόφιλο.Το έμαθα ένα χρόνο μετά όταν πήγα στην ΑΕΝ.Είχα ανεβεί με το μηχανάκι στο ίδιο σημείο


Ειναι υπεροχο το σημειο εκει ψηλα, ειδικα τη νυχτα. Βεβαια δεν πηγα βραδυ εκει να βγαλω φωτογραφιες γιατι θα με ετρωγαν τα τσακαλια :Very Happy:

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

Λατω ημερισιο 15αυγουστος 

οι φοτος  και το βιντεακι σε ολα τα μελη του nutilia 
το βιντεακι ειδικα στους αντιπροσωπους του nautilia στη σουδα που μας δεινουν ανταποκριση καθημερινα

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

συνεχεια
βλεποντας Κρητη




η γαλανολευκη με φοντο τα απονερα



*video* 

http://www.nautilia.gr/vgallery.asp?...ontentID=10538

----------


## Thanasis89

¶ξιζε τον κόπο η εξερεύνηση...  :Very Happy:  
Πολύ ωραίες !

----------


## pmarop

> Λατω ημερισιο 15αυγουστος 
> 
> οι φοτος και το βιντεακι σε ολα τα μελη του nutilia 
> το βιντεακι ειδικα στους αντιπροσωπους του nautilia στη σουδα που μας δεινουν ανταποκριση καθημερινα


Η επιλογή του πλωριού εξώστη για το βίντεο και τις περισσότερες φωτογραφίες δείχνει πόσο ποιό θεαματικό είναι το συγκεκριμένο σημείο για να ζήσεις το ταξίδι και ειδικά την άφιξη σε ένα λιμάνι. Σημείο πολύ καλύτερο στο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ από ότι στα ΛΑΤΟ και σημείο που δυστυχώς είναι αποκλεισμένο στο ΕΛΥΡΟΣ.

----------


## ΓιαννηςΤ

> Η επιλογή του πλωριού εξώστη για το βίντεο και τις περισσότερες φωτογραφίες δείχνει πόσο ποιό θεαματικό είναι το συγκεκριμένο σημείο για να ζήσεις το ταξίδι και ειδικά την άφιξη σε ένα λιμάνι. Σημείο πολύ καλύτερο στο ΛΙΣΣΟΣ από ότι στα ΛΑΤΟ και σημείο που δυστυχώς είναι αποκλεισμένο στο ΕΛΥΡΟΣ.


στο λισσος αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι ενα deck πιο πανω και  φυσικα με ελευθερη προσβαση

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Tο Λατώ εν πλω στις 12/7/2009.Αφιερωμένη στους ndimitr93, konigi και thanasis89..*

----------


## ndimitr93

¶φιξη και μανούβρα του ΛΑΤΩ σήμερα το απόγευμα...αφιερωμένες στους opelmanos, MILTIADIS, και giorgosss...

----------


## opelmanos

> ¶φιξη και μανούβρα του ΛΑΤΩ σήμερα το απόγευμα...αφιερωμένες στους opelmanos, MILTIADIS, και giorgosss...


Kαλά θα με αφήσεις  να κοιμηθώ ήσυχος τι βόμβες είναι αυτές βραδιάτικα?Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως

----------


## ndimitr93

> Kαλά θα με αφήσεις  να κοιμηθώ ήσυχος τι βόμβες είναι αυτές βραδιάτικα?Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως


Τρελός είσαι?? Σιγά μην σε αφήσω να κοιμηθείς....τι το περάσαμε εδώ, καφενείο?? Για να σοβαρευόμαστε.....
P8270338.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Σε αυτό το σημείο αξίζει να σου πώ οτί είσαι εκπληκτικός.Ως φανατικός καπνιστής(πρώην) ψηφίζω Λατό και Λισσός :Cool: ΑΦΗΣΤΕ ΜΑΣ ΣΤΑ ΝΤΟΥΜΑΝΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΝΑ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΟΥΜΕ

----------


## MILTIADIS

> ¶φιξη και μανούβρα του ΛΑΤΩ σήμερα το απόγευμα...αφιερωμένες στους opelmanos, MILTIADIS, και giorgosss...


 πω,πω καπνα!!! :Very Happy: η πρωτη φωτο νικο ειναι τρομερη!!ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση!!

----------


## pmarop

> στο λισσος αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι ενα deck πιο πανω και φυσικα με ελευθερη προσβαση


Το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ είχε ένα χώρο πάνω από την γέφυρα, συνέχεια από τα δύο πλαινά καταστρώματα και ένα χώρο κάτω από την γέφυρα, αρκετά προστατευμένο από τον αέρα. Οι καλύτεροι χώροι από όσα κρητικά πέρασαν από τα Χανιά - φυσικά μετά το ΚΥΔΩΝ το οποίο ήταν σε άλλο πλανήτη στο θέμα αυτό.

----------


## ndimitr93

¶φιξη και μανούβρα του πλοίου στις 16 Αυγούστου....Αφιερωμένες στους leonidas, opelmanos, laz94, giorgosss και στον συνάδελφο...

----------


## laz94

Νίκο ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Οι επόμενες για σενα!
Η αναχώριση από Πειραια στις 18-8-2009!!
100_1745.JPG
100_1746.JPG
100_1749.JPG
100_1753.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> ¶φιξη και μανούβρα του πλοίου στις 16 Αυγούστου....Αφιερωμένες στους leonidas, opelmanos, laz94, giorgosss και στον συνάδελφο...


Kαλά ε ούτε το εργοστάσιο της ΔΕΗ δε βγάζει τόσο ντουμάνι :Surprised: .ΓΙΑ άλλη μια φορά είσαι εκπληκτικός.Ευχαριστούμε

----------


## ndimitr93

Ευχαριστώ και τους δυό σας για τα καλά σας λόγια....
Μπράβο Λάζαρε.....πανέμορφες νυχτερινές φωτογραφίες....ειδικά αυτή με την τσιμινιέρα....

----------


## diagoras

Λατω περνωντας τα φαναρια 
http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=10687

----------


## ndimitr93

2-09-09 και άφιξη του Λατώ με πολύ ντουμάνι!! Αφιερωμένες στον opelmanos!
P9020670.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> 2-09-09 και άφιξη του Λατώ με πολύ ντουμάνι!! Αφιερωμένες στον opelmanos!
> P9020670.jpg


Για ακόμα μία φορά είσαι εκπληκτικός.Σε ευχαριστώ παααααρα πολύ  :Razz:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Το Λατω παει Μηλο...μαλλον θα ετυχε κανενα εκτατο περιστατικο..Γνωριζει μηπως κανεις τι ακριβως συμβαινει?

----------


## Trakman

Φίλε ¶κη το Λατώ τροποποίησε το δρομολόγιό για να εξυπηρετήσει τους επιβάτες του Πρέβελης λόγω του ατυχήματός του. :Wink:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Σ ευχαριστω ρε Γιωργαρα για την πληροφορηση!!Ομολογω οτι δεν ηξερα τιποτα για το ατυχημα του πρεβελη

----------


## OLENI

Ταξίδευα σήμερα με το Λατώ. Υπήρξε μεγάλη καθυστέρηση στην Μήλο. Αποτέλεσμα ήταν να φτάσει το πλοίο στον Πειραιά 08:15.
Η ανακοίνωση του πλοίου " Αναμένουμε την άφιξη μας στο λιμάνι του πειραιά στις 06:30", παρά την προσέγκιση στο λιμάνι της μήλου.

----------


## vinman

Για τον ndimitr93...σήμερα στον Πειραιά!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55884

----------


## ndimitr93

> Για τον ndimitr93...σήμερα στον Πειραιά!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55884


Μανώλη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!! ¶λλη μια φορά αναδεικνύεις το μεγαλείο του βάπορα.....
Ανταποδίδω με την τελευταία του μανούβρα για το φετινό καλοκαίρι στην Σούδα...... :Wink:

----------


## laz94

Για τον ndimitr93...
100_1536.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Το ΛΑΤΩ ετοιμάζεται για αναχώρηση αυτή την ώρα.... :Wink:  Αφιερωμένη στον Λάζαρο.....Τα μέτρα φύλαξης παραμένουν δρακόντεια....:evil:
P9160526.jpg

----------


## nautical96

απο οτι βλεπω στην παραπανω φωτο το λατω εδεσε σε αλλη θεση???

----------


## Thanasis89

Όπως μας ενημερώνει κι ο φίλος μας από την Σούδα ο Νίκος, πλέον τα επιβατικά των Χανίων θα δένουν στην νέα προβλήτα...  :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Εδώ η απάντησή σου...... :Wink:

----------


## laz94

> Το ΛΑΤΩ ετοιμάζεται για αναχώρηση αυτή την ώρα.... Αφιερωμένη στον Λάζαρο.....Τα μέτρα φύλαξης παραμένουν δρακόντεια....:evil:
> P9160526.jpg


Ευχαριστώ Νίκο! Ας ελπίσουμε οτι θα φύγουν σύντομα αυτά τα μετρα φύλαξης! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## orisibios

Εμαθε κανεις τον λογο υπαρξης των λιμενικων τοσο εντονα?

----------


## ντεμης 13

Ο λογος ειναι, οπως και εδω στο Ρεθυμνο, οτι θα ερθει ενα κλιμακιο απο την Ευρωπαικη Ενωση για να ελεγξουν τα λιμανια και ετσι και βρουν μια παρατυπια υπαρχουν προστιμα μεχρι και 200.000 ¤.Εδω στο Ρεθυμνο ερχονται αύριο οποτε μετα θα ειναι πιο χαλαρα τα πραγματα.

----------


## giorgosss

Και εγώ ακριβώς το ίδιο άκουσα σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Σούδας απο γνωστό που δουλεύει εκεί :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Και εγώ ακριβώς το ίδιο άκουσα σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Σούδας απο γνωστό που δουλεύει εκεί


Δηλαδή Γιώργο?? Για το κλιμάκιο άκουσες?? Ελπίζω μετά την επιθεώρηση να μπορέσω να φωτογραφίσω το πλοίο σε αυτήν την θέση....

----------


## nautical96

γιατι δεν αφηνει το λιμενικο να περασουν διαφορα ατομα εκτος απο αυτους που ταξιδευουν?

----------


## ndimitr93

> γιατι δεν αφηνει το λιμενικο να περασουν διαφορα ατομα εκτος απο αυτους που ταξιδευουν?


Για να δείξουμε σαν χώρα την ασφαλή μεταφορά των τουριστών και των ταξιδιωτών.....Πότε?? Λίγες εβδομάδες πριν τις εκλογές!!!! Αθάνατη Ελλας!!!

----------


## nautical96

τωρα το θυμηθηκαν να κανουν τους προστατες στα λιμανια!!!

----------


## giorgosss

Ναι Νίκο για επιθεώρηση κλιμακίου της Ε.Ε τις προσεχείς μέρες άκουσα και εγώ και έπειτα απο αυτό πίσω στην προηγούμενη κατάσταση

----------


## ndimitr93

Μακάρι......να γίνουν όλα όπως πριν........
¶λλη μία φώτο του πλοίου από προχτές..... :Wink: 
λατω.jpg

----------


## aris A

το Λατω στον πειραια 5/8/09

----------


## aris A

και η συνεχεια

----------


## ndimitr93

Αφιερωμένη σε όλους σας.....
Πριν απο λίγο.....
P9200593.jpg

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

> Αφιερωμένη σε όλους σας.....
> Πριν απο λίγο.....
> P9200593.jpg


πολυ ωραια φωτο φιλε ndimitr93 να εισαι καλα.*LISSOS FANS PORTO SALONICO*

----------


## orisibios

Τωρα μονιμα θα δενουν στο καινουριο σημειο ή στο παλιο μολις φυγει το κλιμακιο?

----------


## ndimitr93

Πλέον ανακοινώνω ότι δένουν πάλι στην παλιά τους θέση από σήμερα......... :Wink:

----------


## Nick_Pet

Περιμένοντας να μπει στον Πειραιά, 31 Ιουλίου 2009.
DSC03572b.JPG

----------


## Speedkiller

> Περιμένοντας να μπει στον Πειραιά, 31 Ιουλίου 2009.
> DSC03572b.JPG



Ναι και μια διαφορετική-όμορφη εικόνα!Μπράβο!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Λατω*...στον Πειραια. 

lato.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

07:30 το πρωί της  11ης Δεκεμβρίου 2007.
Το ΛΑΤΩ από το φιλιστρίνι του ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗ.
Lato 11.12.2007 from Taxiarchis.jpg

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

παιδια καλο πλοιο το ΛΑΤΟ αλλα σε θεμα συνθηκων εργασιας ειναι ενα ματσο χαλια κοιμομαστε τερμα κατω 4-4 μαζι εχουνε πλυμιρισει πετρελαια οι καμπινες μας,ασανσερ δεν δουλευουν για τους επικουρους και κουβαλαμε σαν τα γαιδουρια στις παραλαβες ωραιο να το βλεπεις απεξω αλλα αν δουλευεις μεσα του βαζεις για βαθμο ενα μεγαλο 0

----------


## opelmanos

> παιδια καλο πλοιο το ΛΑΤΟ αλλα σε θεμα συνθηκων εργασιας ειναι ενα ματσο χαλια κοιμομαστε τερμα κατω 4-4 μαζι εχουνε πλυμιρισει πετρελαια οι καμπινες μας,ασανσερ δεν δουλευουν για τους επικουρους και κουβαλαμε σαν τα γαιδουρια στις παραλαβες ωραιο να το βλεπεις απεξω αλλα αν δουλευεις μεσα του βαζεις για βαθμο ενα μεγαλο 0


Φίλε μου γενικώς σε θέματα εργασίας και ωράρια καθώς ακι σε συνθήκες διαβίωσης με συναδέλφους  τα περισότερρα πλοία είναι ασ τα να πάνε .Πάντα το κατώτερο πλήρωμα τα έχουν και δουλέυουν σαν είλωτες και το κακομεταχειρίζονται όσο δεν πάει άλλο.Ασε φίλε μου  τα έχω περάσει και εγώ και καταλαβαίνω αλλά τέλος το οφ τόπικ .Καλύτερα με πρωσοπικά μυνήματα να συνεχίσουμε την κουβέντα!!

----------


## kalypso

στις 5/11 θα βγει για την ετησιά του μετά την επιστροφή του Ελ. Βενιζελου...

----------


## ndimitr93

> στις 5/11 θα βγει για την ετησιά του μετά την επιστροφή του Ελ. Βενιζελου...


Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση kalypso :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

LATO δεμενο στις 28 ιανουαριου του 2008 με απαγορευτικο στον πειραια


IMG_5832.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Λατώ
Σούδα, 2-10-09...
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους MILTIADIS, cpt babis και Nissos Mykonos... :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Υπέροχη φωτογραφία Νίκο!!!!Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!!
Ανταποδίδω με μία φωτογραφία του Ιάπωνα Βάπορα στο λιμάνι της Σούδας, λίγα λεπτά πριν επιβιβαστώ, το πρωινό της 24ης Ιουλίου...*
P7245096_resize.jpg

----------


## TOM

ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ......
Στους συμφορουμιτες απ'την κρητη.

LATO.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ......
> Στους συμφορουμιτες απ'την κρητη.
> 
> LATO.jpg



Μπράβο και για εδώ και για το ευρώπη Παλάς! :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

LATO μια φωτο του Γεωργιου Κουρουπη.Για ολους τους φιλους του ιστορικου αυτου πλοιου που εκανε μεγαλη αισθηση με την δρομολογιση του πριν 20 χρονια.

negative (418).jpg

----------


## diagoras

> LATO μια φωτο του Γεωργιου Κουρουπη.Για ολους τους φιλους του ιστορικου αυτου πλοιου που εκανε μεγαλη αισθηση με την δρομολογιση του πριν 20 χρονια.
> 
> negative (418).jpg


 Απιθανη!!!Το μεγαλυτερο πλοιο της Μεσογειου εκεινη την περιοδο.Ευχαριστουμε ben

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Τρομερη φωτο οντως.Καλα τοτε βεβαια το πλοιο πετουσε με ολη την σημασια της λεξης.

----------


## leonidas

> LATO μια φωτο του Γεωργιου Κουρουπη.Για ολους τους φιλους του ιστορικου αυτου πλοιου που εκανε μεγαλη αισθηση με την δρομολογιση του πριν 20 χρονια.
> 
> negative (418).jpg


Πανεμορφη αλλα και χαρακτηριστικη ειναι η μοναδικη αυτη η φωτογραφια !  :Very Happy: 
Πραγματι τοτε ηταν τα καλυτερα χρονια του βαποριου, γεματο δοξα !  :Cool:

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν είχαν έρθει τα πλοία αυτά είχαν κάνει πάταγο. Τώρα? ¶ριστες επιλογές, άριστα σκαριά και άριστη συντήρηση ώς και σήμερα...
Οι Ιάπωνες δέν το πιστεύουν για την υπέροχη κατάσταση που το έχουμε...


LATO.jpg
Εδώ στον Πειραιά πασχίζει να δυσκολέψει τον καπετάνιο του...

----------


## ndimitr93

Μανούβρα στην Σούδα...
Αφιερωμένη στους BEN BRUCE, TSS Apollon, ΤΟΜ και leonidas... :Wink: 
P8160828.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Υπεροχες φωτογραφιες απο ολους σας.Μπραβο

----------


## nikosnasia

Ας βάλω κι εγώ μία από την επίσκεψη μου στη Σούδα στις 20 Απριλίου 1998.Η φωτό από το κατάστρωμα του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.
Pict19980420.jpg

----------


## diagoras

F/B LATO Πειραιας 
peiraeus 023.JPG 
Αφιερωμενη στους ndimitr93,nissos mykonos,cpt babis

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ας βάλω κι εγώ μία από την επίσκεψη μου στη Σούδα στις 20 Απριλίου 1998.Η φωτό από το κατάστρωμα του ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ.
> Pict19980420.jpg


Ντοκουμέντα φίλε μου...να είσαι καλά.... :Razz:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

LATO σε μια σπανια θεση στον πειραια.Αφιερωμενη στους ΤSS APOLLON, ndimitr93 ,Apostolos,Dokimakos21 


IMG_8936.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Λατω*...Πειραιας 31-10-2009.

PHOTO 037.jpg 
_χαρισμενη στον Ben Bruce._

----------


## nautical96

Λατώ...στον Πειραιά 6-11-09
PB060161.JPG
αφιερωμένη στους leo,nissos mykonos,ndimitr93,BEN BRUCE,diagoras,tss apollon,leonidas,apostolos...

----------


## laz94

Πειραιας 1-11-2008.
Για τους *ndimitr93* και *Nissos Mykonos*! :Wink: 
100_0324.jpg

----------


## giannis95

Αφιερωμένη στους ndimitr93,Nissos Mykonos,Diagoras,DimitrisT,cpt Leo,laz94....!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink: 

lato2.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Πανεμορφη φιλε μου.Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## laz94

> Αφιερωμένη στους ndimitr93,Nissos Mykonos,Diagoras,DimitrisT,cpt Leo,laz94....!!!!!
> 
> lato2.jpg


Υπέροχη!
Να 'σαι καλά! :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Γιάννη για την αφιέρωση  :Wink: .
11/9 Λιμάνι Πειραιά......
DSCF2247.jpg
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους giannis95,ndimitr93,Leo,T.S.S.Apollon,laz94, nautical96,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos και σ' όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου

----------


## nickosps

> Αφιερωμένη στους ndimitr93,Nissos Mykonos,Diagoras,DimitrisT,cpt Leo,laz94....!!!!!
> 
> lato2.jpg


Νυχτερινή άψογη φωτογραφία! Να είσαι καλά!

----------


## ndimitr93

Η φωτογράφηση κατα την αναχώρηση εχθές έγινε υπό κακές καιρικές συνθήκες.....Βροχή και αέρας δυσχαίρεναν το "έργο" μας.....
Προς το παρών μία αντίστοιχη φωτογραφία με του συναδέλφου για τους nickosps, Nissos Mykonos, leonidas, cpt babis, diagoras, laz94, Dimitris T και giannis95.... :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

Φωτογραφοι παντως καιρου και συνθηκων.Ευχαριστω πολυ Νικο.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Εγώ επειδή δεν έχω νυχτερινή φωτογραφία θα ανεβάσω μία εν πλω την οποία θα ήθελα να αφιερώσω στους φίλους ndimitr93,giannis95,DimitrisT(Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις αφιερώσεις σας!!),diagoras,laz94,cpt babis,leonidas και opelmanos....* 

*Λατώ εν πλω σε ένα ημερήσιο ταξίδι στις 12/7/2009....με πολύ καπνό....* :Razz: 
P7123065.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Τωρα εδω εμεις τι κανουμε που δεν εχουμε και υλικο.Εχουμε μονο απ την παλια ψηφιακη αλλα το ανεβαζουμε.Αφιερωμενη λοιπον η παρακατω στους nissos mykonos,ndimitr93,giannis95,cpt babis,opelmanos 
011.JPG

----------


## stratoscy

Παιδιά πάρα πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες σας.Μπράβο.

----------


## cpt babis

> Η φωτογράφηση κατα την αναχώρηση εχθές έγινε υπό κακές καιρικές συνθήκες.....Βροχή και αέρας δυσχαίρεναν το "έργο" μας.....
> Προς το παρών μία αντίστοιχη φωτογραφία με του συναδέλφου για τους nickosps, Nissos Mykonos, leonidas, cpt babis, diagoras, laz94, Dimitris T και giannis95....





> *Εγώ επειδή δεν έχω νυχτερινή φωτογραφία θα ανεβάσω μία εν πλω την οποία θα ήθελα να αφιερώσω στους φίλους ndimitr93,giannis95,DimitrisT(Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις αφιερώσεις σας!!),diagoras,laz94,cpt babis,leonidas και opelmanos....* 
> 
> *Λατώ εν πλω σε ένα ημερήσιο ταξίδι στις 12/7/2009....με πολύ καπνό....*
> P7123065.JPG





> Τωρα εδω εμεις τι κανουμε που δεν εχουμε και υλικο.Εχουμε μονο απ την παλια ψηφιακη αλλα το ανεβαζουμε.Αφιερωμενη λοιπον η παρακατω στους nissos mykonos,ndimitr93,giannis95,cpt babis,opelmanos 
> 011.JPG


 Yπεροχες!!!
Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις αφιερωσεις σας!!!!!
Να ειστε παντα καλα

----------


## opelmanos

> *Εγώ επειδή δεν έχω νυχτερινή φωτογραφία θα ανεβάσω μία εν πλω την οποία θα ήθελα να αφιερώσω στους φίλους ndimitr93,giannis95,DimitrisT(Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις αφιερώσεις σας!!),diagoras,laz94,cpt babis,leonidas και opelmanos....* 
> 
> *Λατώ εν πλω σε ένα ημερήσιο ταξίδι στις 12/7/2009....με πολύ καπνό....*
> P7123065.JPG


Ευχαριστώ και τους 2 σας παιδιά για τίς ωραίες φωτό.Να στε πάντα καλά

----------


## nickosps

Νίκο ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση! :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

Αφου ευχαριστήσω όλους τους προλαλήσαντες, αφιερώνω μία ανάχωρηση του πλοίου από την Σούδα για ημερήσιο στους:
opelmanos, Nissos Mykonos, cpt babis, giannis95, nickosps, Leo, laz94, leonidas και diagoras........ :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Αυτό θα πεί φανατικό κάπνισμα :Cool:  και το Λατώ όπως και το Λισσός αλλά και ο ΤΕΟ έχουν εθιστεί σε αυτό  αγνοώντας τους νόμους. Που οφείλεται όμως τόσο κάπνισμα?Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό ?Δεν ξέρω εάν έχει συζητηθεί ξανά το θέμα του καπνίσματος για τα πλοία.Είχα ακούσει παλαιότερα οτί το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ σκέτο και το Σαμοθράκη οτί είχαν φάει πρόστιμο από το Λιμεναρχείο της Καβάλας για το υπερβολικό κάπνισμα.Αρα αυτό σημαίνει οτί υπάρχει νόμος αλλά το κάτα πόσο εφαρμόζεται ...

----------


## diagoras

> Αφου ευχαριστήσω όλους τους προλαλήσαντες, αφιερώνω μία ανάχωρηση του πλοίου από την Σούδα για ημερήσιο στους:
> opelmanos, Nissos Mykonos, cpt babis, giannis95, nickosps, Leo, laz94, leonidas και diagoras........


Πολυ καλος Νικο.Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## giannis95

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις αφιερώσεις σας...!! :Wink: 
Επίσης αφιερωμένη στους ndimitr93,Nissos Mykonos,dokimakos21,Diagoras.DimitrisT,laz94,cpt Leo kai cpt Babis...!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink: 

lato1.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

Υπεροχη !!!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Γιαννη !!! :Wink: 
Να εισαι καλα!!!

----------


## diagoras

Τρομερη φωτογραφια φιλε Γιαννη.Ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## nickosps

> Αφου ευχαριστήσω όλους τους προλαλήσαντες, αφιερώνω μία ανάχωρηση του πλοίου από την Σούδα για ημερήσιο στους:
> opelmanos, Nissos Mykonos, cpt babis, giannis95, nickosps, Leo, laz94, leonidas και diagoras........


Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την αφιέρωση!!! Είναι μοναδική η κάλυψη των τεκτενομένων στη Σούδα από εσένα! Να είσαι καλά!

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

αντε αυτην την εβδομαδα θα δεσει το λατω μεχρι το γεναρη να ξεκουραστει το πληρωμα καθως ειναι το χειροτερο πλοιο της ανεκ και απο το απτερα ακομα σε θεμα διαβιωσης και εργασιας..

----------


## MILTIADIS

πες τα ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗ χρυσοστομε!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Εγώ δεν έχω ενημερωθεί ακόμα για την ετήσια του Λατώ και ούτε στα πλάνα της εταιρείας είναι το Ελ. Βενιζέλος..... :Confused:

----------


## opelmanos

> αντε αυτην την εβδομαδα θα δεσει το λατω μεχρι το γεναρη να ξεκουραστει το πληρωμα καθως ειναι το χειροτερο πλοιο της ανεκ και απο το απτερα ακομα σε θεμα διαβιωσης και εργασιας..


Δυστιχώς το έχω ξανααναφέρει αυτό οτί στα περρισότερα πλοία οι αξωματικοί των επιστασιών συμπεριφέρονται στο κατώτερο πλήρωμα λες και είναι σκουπίδια για να βγάλουν την δουλειά.Πρέπει να καταλάβουν κάποιοι οτί τα *Πλοία* δεν είναι *Στρατός* και οτί οι άνθρωποι αυτοί που είχαν την ατυχία να μην μάθουν γράμμματα στερούνται τις οικογενειές τους και θαλασσοδέρνονται όλα τους τα χρόνια για να βγάλουν ένα ρημάδι μεροκάματο κάτω υπό αντίξοες συνθήκες ειδικά όταν έχεις να κάνεις με ψυχοπαθείς ανωτέρους.Έχουν μια αξιοπρέπια μια πρωσοπικότητα την οποία δεν έχει *ΚΑΝΕΙΣ* το δικαίωμα να την καταπατάει όποιος και αν είναι αυτός.Για εμάς που τα Πλοία τα βλέπουμε και τα φωτογραφίζουμε και είμαστε *Καραβολάτρες* είναι καλά .ΓΙ'αυτούς τους *κακόμοιρους* ανθρώπους είναι καταδίκη μια ζωή στο έλεος του καθενός και αυτό *ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ* θα πρέπει κάποτε να αλλάξει.

----------


## MILTIADIS

Μανο θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου..δεν γνωριζω βεβαια ακριβως πως συμπεριφερονται οι αξιωματικοι του ΛΑΤΩ στο πληρωμα και ουτε με απασχολει να μαθω,ωστοσο επειδη με πολλα απο τα παιδια που δουλευουν μεσα γνωριζομαστε και ειναι σαινια στη δουλεια τους μου εχουν πει τα χειριστα για τις συνθηκες που δουλευουν στο πλοιο..και γενικοτερα γι αυτο το πλοιο ακουγονται ασχημα σχολια απο ολους(πλην καραβολατρων φυσικα :Wink: )και σιγουρα οσοι εχουν ταξιδεψει τα τελευταια χρονια με αυτο μαλλον θα συμφωνουν..
ειναι ενα πανεμορφο πλοιο,ωραιο σκαρι,ειχε φερει επανασταση προ 20ετιας που ηρθε και πολλοι θα το θυμαστε,εχει ανετους χωρους κτλ,αλλα πλεον...και ειδικα αν σκεφτει κανεις οτι διπλωνει...το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ!! :Surprised: τα σημαδια της χρονου ειναι εμφανη..
Ο μονος ισως λογος για τον οποιο μου προκαλει ακομα εντυπωση ειναι η ταχυτητα του.ενω δηλαδη συνομηλικα 35χρονα πλοια του δεν τα βλεπουμε ποτε με πανω απο 18κομβους,αυτο πιανει 19+..αλλα ακομα και αυτο απ οτι μαθαινω γινεται με μεγαλο ζορι και πολλα εξοδα..

----------


## vageliss23

Ίδως δεν ταιριάζει εδώ, αλλά κάτι τέτοιες περιπτώσεις σαν το Λατώ είναι η τρανότερη απόδειξη ότι η ΑΝΕΚ πάσχει τρομέρα από έλλειψη εταιρικής ταυτότητας.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Λατω*...Πειραιας 31-10-2009.

PHOTO 005.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Λατώ....
Σούδα....19-11-09.... :Wink: 
Αφιερωμένες στους TSS Apollon, Nissos Mykonos, diagoras, cpt babis και leonidas... :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

Ευχαριστω πολυ Νικολα.Τελεια η κουκλα και ωραιες φωτογραφιες.Απορια.Βαφτηκε ασπρη η αγκυρα???

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ευχαριστω πολυ Νικολα.Τελεια η κουκλα και ωραιες φωτογραφιες.Απορια.Βαφτηκε ασπρη η αγκυρα???


Όχι.....δεν βαφτηκε......;-)
¶λλη μία για σένα....;-)

----------


## diagoras

Ευχαριστω πολυ Νικολα.Να σαι παντα καλα

----------


## cpt babis

Πανεμορφες και οι τρεις!!!
Σε ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση !!!
Να εισαι καλα!!!
(Δωσε και μια νυχτερινη :Wink: )

----------


## ndimitr93

Λατώ στο σούρουπο για τον Μπάμπη...... :Wink: 
Οι νυχτερινές αργότερα...... :Very Happy:  :Wink: 
PA140562.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

Αυτος εισαι!!!!!!!!
Πανεμορφη!!!!!!
Δεν εχω λογια...
Να εισαι καλα Νικολα!!!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Ήρθε και η νυχτερινή για τον Μπάμπη!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink: 
Αναχώρηση από Σούδα την προηγούμενη Κυριακή, 15-11-09....... :Wink: 
PB150235.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

Εκπληκτικη!!!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!
Να εισαι καλα!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Νίκο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!!Υπέροχες όλες οι φωτογραφίες του πλοίου!!!
Συγχαρητήρια συνάδελφε!!!*

----------


## giannis95

¶φηξη Λατώ Σούδα!!
Αφιερωμένες στυς ndimitr93,Nissos Mykonos,Diagoras,DimitrisT,cpt Leo laz94,Dokimakos21 και cpt Babis...!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink: 

lato1.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

Υπροχη !!!
Να εισαι καλα Γιαννη !!!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ !!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Λατώ....
Μανούβρα στην Σούδα, 16-08-09....
Αφιερωμένη στους giannis95, cpt babis, Nissos Mykonos, TSS Apollon και diagoras..... :Wink:  :Very Happy: 
P8160825.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

Αλλη μια υπεροχη φωτο του Λατω απο την πανεμορφη Σουδα!!!!!
Να εισαι καλα Νικο !!!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!

----------


## diagoras

Νικο και Γιαννη σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις φωτογραφιες σας.Υπεροχες

----------


## ndimitr93

Λατώ....
¶φιξη στην Σούδα, 06-09-09....
Αφιερωμένη στους giannis95, cpt babis, Nissos Mykonos, TSS Apollon και diagoras..... :Wink: 
P9060642.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια και πολυ ωραια γωνια.Ευχαριστω πολυ Νικο

----------


## cpt babis

Πανεμορφη !!!
Να εισαι καλα Νικο !!!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

τελικα γνωριζουμε ποτε ακριβως ανεβαινει στη δεξαμενη και ποσο θα μεινει εκτος?

----------


## giannis95

Φίλε MILTIADI ακόμα κανείς δεν γνωρίζει τίποτα για το πότε θα δεξαμενιστεί πάντος μέχρι την αρχή της επόμενης χρονίας εδώ θα μέινει....!!! :Sad: 
Ακόμα μια βραδυνή φότω για τους ndimitr93,Nissos Mykonos,cpt Babis,Diagoras,DimitrisT,laz94,dikimakos21 και cpt Leo...!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink: 

lato1.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Ευχαριστω πολυ και παλι φιλε Γιαννη και ανταποδιδω σε σενα και τους φιλους nissos mykonos,ndimitr93,cpt babis, 
pireas 035.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> Ευχαριστω πολυ και παλι φιλε Γιαννη και ανταποδιδω σε σενα και τους φιλους nissos mykonos,ndimitr93,cpt babis, 
> pireas 035.JPG


Απ΄την Αριάδνη ε?? :Razz:

----------


## diagoras

Φαινεται και η πλωρακλα ε?Υπομονη Μανο και σας ερχεται

----------


## ndimitr93

> Απ΄την Αριάδνη ε??


Εμ...έτσι είναι...... :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Lato....
Αναχώρηση από Σούδα με πολύ ντουμάνι.... :Wink: 
Αφιερωμένη στους opelmanos, giannis95, cpt babis και Nissos Mykonos... :Very Happy:

----------


## opelmanos

> Lato....
> Αναχώρηση από Σούδα με πολύ ντουμάνι....
> Αφιερωμένη στους opelmanos, giannis95, cpt babis και Nissos Mykonos...


Ε λίγο είναι αυτό :?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Λατω*...Πειραιας 22-11-2009. 

DSCN0783.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ε λίγο είναι αυτό :?


Ε καλά....πάρε άλλη μία.....Μαζί έχουν αρκετό!!!! :Very Happy:  :Cool:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Ε καλά....πάρε άλλη μία.....Μαζί έχουν αρκετό!!!!


 ωραιος!καλα αν ανεβειτε στο καταστρωμα πανω θα δειτε οτι ολο το φουγαρο απο κιτρινο γινεται μαυρο σιγα σιγα απο την καπνα! :Cool:

----------


## ndimitr93

> ωραιος!καλα αν ανεβειτε στο καταστρωμα πανω θα δειτε οτι ολο το φουγαρο απο κιτρινο γινεται μαυρο σιγα σιγα απο την καπνα!


Λογικό....... :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

> ωραιος!καλα αν ανεβειτε στο καταστρωμα πανω θα δειτε οτι ολο το φουγαρο απο κιτρινο γινεται μαυρο σιγα σιγα απο την καπνα!


Λογικό είναι !!Με τόσο κάπνισμα ολη η  πίσσα κάθεται στα πνευμόνια !!!!Στο τέλος θα μαυρίσει και γιρλάντα.
Υ.Γ ndimitr93 ευχαριστώ και για τις 2 μαζί φωτό!!

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Πότε θα το αποσύρουν ξέρει κανείς κάτι λένε για φέτος αλληθεύει;

----------


## ndimitr93

> Πότε θα το αποσύρουν ξέρει κανείς κάτι λένε για φέτος αλληθεύει;


Δεν συζητείται καν αυτό το θέμα, ούτε ισχύει, οπότε ας το ξεχάσουμε....... :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

LATO στον πειραια.Αφιερωμενη στον ndmitr93 και TSS APOLLON


IMG_9033.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Λατώ αφήνοντας την Σούδα.......
Αφιερωμένη στους BEN BRUCE, TSS APOLLON, Nissos Mykonos, cpt babis και opelmanos....... :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## cpt babis

Kαλα απο το ντουμανι εχει καπνα ολο το βαπορι...!!!!!! :Surprised:  :Surprised: 
Συγχαρητηρια στο καλλιτεχνη!!!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## konigi

Μια που βρέθηκα για πολύ λίγο στα πάτρια εδάφη είπα να πάω να θυμηθώ τα παλιά λημέρια...
Αφιερωμένες σε όλους σας!!!! Και ειδικότερα στο Νικολάκη που μου έκανε παρέα..

----------


## ndimitr93

Λατώ σήμερα......Αφιερωμένη στους konigi, cpt babis, Nissos Mykonos, giannis95 και diagoras..... :Wink: 
PB290003.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

Πανεμορφη !!!
Να εισαι καλα Νικο!!!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## konigi

Έχω μια απορία πολύ καιρό τώρα!!
Ανάμεσα στον καταπέλτη και στο καταπελτάκι επιβατών αν παρατηρήσετε υπάρχει στο πουθενά, σε ύψος τουλάχιστον 4.50 μετρων ένα μπλέ σηματάκι που δέιχνει ένα αναπηρικό καροτσάκι!!!
Ξέρει κανείς το ρόλο της παρουσίας του στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο?
Αν θυμάμαι καλά δεν υπήρχε παλιότερα, όπως ακριβώς δεν υπάρχει και ανλκιστήρας αναπήρων (αν το λέω σωστά) μαζι με την κυλιόμενη...

----------


## diagoras

> Λατώ σήμερα......Αφιερωμένη στους konigi, cpt babis, Nissos Mykonos, giannis95 και diagoras.....
> PB290003.jpg


 Ευχαριστω πολυ Νικο.Να σαι καλα

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μετά τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες του Νίκου τον οποίο ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση και του Κώστα, ας δούμε μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου πάλι στο λιμάνι της Σούδας στις 24-7-2009 την ημέρα που ταξίδευα εγώ...
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους ndimitr93,konigi,giannis95,diagoras,BEN BRUCE,TSS APOLLON και cpt babis.*

P7245093.JPG

----------


## cpt babis

Οπως να το κανουμε το Λατω εκτος απο επιβλητικο ειναι και αρχοντικο βαπορι!!!
Να εισαι καλα Γιαννη !!!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Λατώ....απόψε....
Αφιερωμένη στους Nissos Mykonos, giannis95, diagoras, cpt babis, laz94 και nautical96...... :Very Happy: 
PB290170.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Νικο και Γιαννη σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες σας.Να στε καλα

----------


## nautical96

Σε ευχαρηστό πολύ Νίκο...καταπληκτική η φωτογραφία!!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Σημερινή (χθεσινή πλέον) αναχώρηση του πλοίου από την Σούδα.....
Αφιερωμένη στους Nissos Mykonos, giannis95, opelmanos, diagoras, nautical96 και dokimakos21....... :Very Happy: 
IMG_0152.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Υπεροχη φωτογραφια Νικο.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## theofilos-ship

Για τους λατρεις της Ιαπονεζας.Παρεα με τον Γερμανο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

100_0505.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Το Λατώ παρέα με τον Αρχάγγελο εχθές.....
Αφιερωμένη στους Nissos Mykonos, giannis95, dokimakos21, konigi, cpt babis, theofilos-ship, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S. APOLLON και diagoras..... :Very Happy:

----------


## cpt babis

*ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΗ!!!*
Ευχαριστω πολυ Νικο!!!
Να εισαι καλα!!!

----------


## nickosps

Ωραία νυχτερινή Νικόλα!

----------


## ndimitr93

Προχθεσινή αναχώρηση του Λατώ.....
Αφιερωμένες στους Nissos Mykonos, konigi, dokimakos21, giannis95, cpt babis, diagoras, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE και MILTIADIS..... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## cpt babis

*ΥΠΕΡΟΧΕΣ !!!*
Να εισαι καλα Νικο!!!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## giannis95

Καταρχάς καλησπέρα και καλό μήνα σε όλους...!!
Συνάδελφε σε ευχαριστώ για τις υπέροχες φώτο...Και ελπίζω να είσαι έτοιμος και για τις σημερινές μπόμπες...!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink: 
Και λίγο πρίν το καλό μια φώτο για τους ndimitr93,Nissos Mykonos,cpt Babis και Diagoras....!! :Wink:  
lato1.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

> Καταρχάς καλησπέρα και καλό μήνα σε όλους...!!
> Συνάδελφε σε ευχαριστώ για τις υπέροχες φώτο...Και ελπίζω να είσαι έτοιμος και για τις σημερινές μπόμπες...!!!
> Και λίγο πρίν το καλό μια φώτο για τους ndimitr93,Nissos Mykonos,cpt Babis και Diagoras....!! 
> lato1.jpg


Εγώ θα ρίξω τις μπόμπες αύριο αν και εφόσον κερδίσουμε στις εκλογες..... :Very Happy:

----------


## giannis95

Εντάξει λοιπόν ανεβάζω εγώ την πρώτη...!! :Wink: 
Αφιερωμένη ειδικά για τον Nissos Mykonos και ndimitr93...!!Και στους φίλους Diagoras,DimitrisT,dokimakos21,cpt Babis και Leo....!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink: 
lato2.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Νικο και Γιαννη σας ευχαριστω πολυ.Υπεροχες οι φωτογραφιες σας.Να ειστε καλα παντα

----------


## ndimitr93

> Εντάξει λοιπόν ανεβάζω εγώ την πρώτη...!!
> Αφιερωμένη ειδικά για τον Nissos Mykonos και ndimitr93...!!Και στους φίλους Diagoras,DimitrisT,dokimakos21,cpt Babis και Leo....!!!
> lato2.jpg


Ευτυχώς που είναι δεμένο το βαπόρι αλλιώς θα το παιρνε η κατηφόρα!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## cpt babis

> Καταρχάς καλησπέρα και καλό μήνα σε όλους...!!
> Συνάδελφε σε ευχαριστώ για τις υπέροχες φώτο...Και ελπίζω να είσαι έτοιμος και για τις σημερινές μπόμπες...!!!
> Και λίγο πρίν το καλό μια φώτο για τους ndimitr93,Nissos Mykonos,cpt Babis και Diagoras....!! 
> lato1.jpg





> Εντάξει λοιπόν ανεβάζω εγώ την πρώτη...!!
> Αφιερωμένη ειδικά για τον Nissos Mykonos και ndimitr93...!!Και στους φίλους Diagoras,DimitrisT,dokimakos21,cpt Babis και Leo....!!!
> lato2.jpg


Yπεροχες !!!
Να εισαι καλα!!!
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Καλημέρα σε όλους!!!!!!
Σήμερα έχω κέφια καθώς πραγματοποιήθηκε κάτι που ήθελα πάρα πολύ να κάνω και το οποίο θα φροντίσω να το δείτε..... :Wink: 
Προς το παρόν ήρθε η σειρά μου να ρίξω μία βόμβα.....
Λατώ....
Εχθές στο λιμάνι της Σούδας..... :Wink:

----------


## nickosps

Καλά δεν χρειάζονται λόγια και λέξεις για την φωτοφραφία αυτή...

----------


## cpt babis

Εκπληκτικη και η καλυτερη που εχει ανεβει στο Φορουμ!!!!
Συγχαρητηρια Νικο!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε ndimitr93 πανεμορφη φωτογραφια!

----------


## diagoras

Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια Νικο.Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## MILTIADIS

φανταστικη φωτογραφια!!!και ειναι και περιπου νυκτερινη οποτε ενα επιπλεον μπραβο! :Wink: σεληνιαστηκαμε! :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

Επειδή στην γκάλερυ δεν πρόκειται να καταφέρω να απαντήσω, τα λέω εδώ....!!!

"Αφού σας ευχαριστήσω όλους, θα απαντήσω με αφορμή το σχόλιο του καπετάνιου στην προηγούμενη φωτογραφία, ότι μιας και τα έχουμε βαρεθεί τα ίδια πλοία, πλέον ψάχνουμε μοναδικές στιγμές για να φωτογραφίσουμε....Μία από αυτές είναι και η παραπάνω....Σας ευχαριστώ όλους....."

Και σας αφιερώνω και την δεύτερη φωτογραφία......

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Νίκο υπέροχες οι φωτογραφίες του ΛΑΤΩ με το φεγγάρι όπως και όλο το τοπίο, το οποίο είναι μαγευτικό!!!!Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!!
Για σένα και τον Γιάννη(giannis95), η επόμενη φωτογραφία του πλοίου εν πλω ,στις 12-7-2009....*
P7123053.JPG

----------


## giannis95

Γιάννη και Νίκο σας ευχαριστώ πού για τις υπέροχες φώτο...!!! :Very Happy: 
Ανταποδίδω με ακόμα μια βόμβα για τους φίλους Nissos Mykonos,ndimitr93,cpt Babis dokimakos21 και Diagoras....!!! :Very Happy:  :Wink: 
Φίλε Νίκο (ndimitr93) περιμένουμε και από σένα ακόμια μια μαγευτική φώτο..!! :Wink: 

lato2.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Φιλε Γιαννη σε ευχαριστω πολυ.Μαγικη φωτογραφια

----------


## ndimitr93

Επειδή βλέπω οτι ο συνάδελφος δεν έχει υπομονή μέχρι αύριο, την ανεβάζω τώρα..... :Very Happy: 
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους σας!!!
PC010309.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Γενικά διακατέχεστε από μια έντονη και, ορισμένες φορές, παράξενη τρέλα εκεί στην Σούδα... Μπράβο πάντως ! Είναι και οι δύο το ίδιο όμορφες !

----------


## cpt babis

Oλες οι φωτογραφιες και των δυο σας ειναι παραπανω απο Πανεμορφες!!!
Να ειστε καλα!!!!

----------


## gtogias

Το Λατώ στο Πέραμα πριν τη μετασκευή με τα γιαπωνέζικα χρώματα ακόμη. Η φωτογραφία είναι του Antonio Scrimali:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67683

----------


## Speedkiller

> Το Λατώ στο Πέραμα πριν τη μετασκευή με τα γιαπωνέζικα χρώματα ακόμη. Η φωτογραφία είναι του Antonio Scrimali:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67683



Aυτό είναι βόμβα...Πρώτη φορά τέτοια φώτο απ τη μετασκευή του Λατώ! :Surprised:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Απίστευτο ντοκουμέντο.....Ευχαριστούμε πολύ gtogias!!!*

----------


## cpt babis

Φιλε μου Νικο (ndimitr93) σου ευχομαι Χρονια Πολλα!!!!!! 
Οτι επιθυμεις!!!!!!
Υγεια και χαρα παντα στη ζωη σου!!!!
Καλη Προοδο!!!!
Σου μεταφερω και τις ευχες ενος καλου σου φιλου.......
DSC00026[1].JPG
Να εισαι πανα καλα !!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

Για τους φίλους *ndimitr93* και* nkr!*
Χρόνια πολλά!!! :Razz: 
100_1530.JPG

----------


## nkr

Σε ευχαριστω φιλε μου!!!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον Λάζαρο και τον Μπάμπη για τις φωτογραφίες τους και τους ανταποδίδω με μία νυχτερινή του Λατώ.....
Με αυτή την φωτογραφία να ευχηθώ Χρόνια Πολλά και στον φίλο nkr....!! :Very Happy: 
Σας ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## kapas

εχω ενα, παραπονο να το πω, για το οποιο ξερω οτι θα συμφωνησουν αρκετοι μαζι μου... βλεπουμε συνεχως (με μεγαλη(!) συχνοτητα), ξανα και ξανα, τις ιδιες φωτο... αλλες νυχτερινες αλλες με το φως της ημερας (ωραιες μεν, συνηθισμενες δε)... υπαρχει λογος???
θελω να πω...δεν γινεται να δουμε κατι διαφορετικο-ξεχωριστο??? :?

----------


## Speedkiller

> εχω ενα, παραπονο να το πω, για το οποιο ξερω οτι θα συμφωνησουν αρκετοι μαζι μου... βλεπουμε συνεχως (με μεγαλη(!) συχνοτητα), ξανα και ξανα, τις ιδιες φωτο... αλλες νυχτερινες αλλες με το φως της ημερας (ωραιες μεν, συνηθισμενες δε)... υπαρχει λογος???
> θελω να πω...δεν γινεται να δουμε κατι διαφορετικο-ξεχωριστο??? :?


Xμμμμμ....Ωραία απορία.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ndimitr93

> εχω ενα, παραπονο να το πω, για το οποιο ξερω οτι θα συμφωνησουν αρκετοι μαζι μου... βλεπουμε συνεχως (με μεγαλη(!) συχνοτητα), ξανα και ξανα, τις ιδιες φωτο... αλλες νυχτερινες αλλες με το φως της ημερας (ωραιες μεν, συνηθισμενες δε)... υπαρχει λογος???
> θελω να πω...δεν γινεται να δουμε κατι διαφορετικο-ξεχωριστο??? :?


Αλέξη πότε ξαναείδες τέτοιες φώτο?? Παρέθεσέ μου και τότε θα το μελετήσουμε.....

----------


## giorgosss

> εχω ενα, παραπονο να το πω, για το οποιο ξερω οτι θα συμφωνησουν αρκετοι μαζι μου... βλεπουμε συνεχως (με μεγαλη(!) συχνοτητα), ξανα και ξανα, τις ιδιες φωτο... αλλες νυχτερινες αλλες με το φως της ημερας (ωραιες μεν, συνηθισμενες δε)... υπαρχει λογος???
> θελω να πω...δεν γινεται να δουμε κατι διαφορετικο-ξεχωριστο??? :?


Επιτέλους να κάποιος που το παρατήρησε αλλά και το ανέφερε...
Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό ανεβαίνουν στο thread τόσο του ΛΑΤΩ όσο και του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ φωτογραφίες απο Σούδα που έχουν ανεβεί άλλες xxxxx φορές.
Προσωπικά δεν νομίζω να πρέπει να είναι αναγκασμενα τα μέλη του forum να βλέπουν σε κάθε σελίδα ενα καταιγισμό επαναλαμβανόμενων φωτογραφίων επειδή ένας μεμονωμένος αριθμός μελών έχει ανάγει το ανέβασμα τους σε καθημερινό σπορ.Ακόμα παραπέρα το ανέβασμα συνοδεύεται απαραίτητα απο ένα μακρύ κατάλογο αφιερώσεων, τις οποίες ακολουθούν οι εξίσου απαραίτητες κοινότυπες-τυποποιημένες-(υπερβολικές?) ευχαριστίες πάλι απο ένα μεμονωμένο αριθμό μελών.
Το μοτίβο αυτό παρατηρείται μονάχα στα δυο thread που ανέφερα παραπάνω και θεώρω οτι είναι το λιγότερο Κ Ο Υ Ρ Α Σ Τ Ι Κ Ο...
Και συμπληρώνοντας την τελευταία φράση του φίλου kapas,
αν δεν γίνεται να δούμε κάτι διαφορετικό-ξεχωριστό, καλύτερα μη δούμε τίποτα :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Επιτέλους να κάποιος που το παρατήρησε αλλά και το ανέφερε...
> Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό ανεβαίνουν στο thread τόσο του ΛΑΤΩ όσο και του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ φωτογραφίες απο Σούδα που έχουν ανεβεί άλλες xxxxx φορές.
> Προσωπικά δεν νομίζω να πρέπει να είναι αναγκασμενα τα μέλη του forum να βλέπουν σε κάθε σελίδα ενα καταιγισμό επαναλαμβανόμενων φωτογραφίων επειδή ένας μεμονωμένος αριθμός μελών έχει ανάγει το ανέβασμα τους σε καθημερινό σπορ.Ακόμα παραπέρα το ανέβασμα συνοδεύεται απαραίτητα απο ένα μακρύ κατάλογο αφιερώσεων, τις οποίες ακολουθούν οι εξίσου απαραίτητες κοινότυπες-τυποποιημένες-(υπερβολικές?) ευχαριστίες πάλι απο ένα μεμονωμένο αριθμό μελών.
> Το μοτίβο αυτό παρατηρείται μονάχα στα δυο thread που ανέφερα παραπάνω και θεώρω οτι είναι το λιγότερο Κ Ο Υ Ρ Α Σ Τ Ι Κ Ο...
> Και συμπληρώνοντας την τελευταία φράση του φίλου kapas,
> αν δεν γίνεται να δούμε κάτι διαφορετικό-ξεχωριστό, καλύτερα μη δούμε τίποτα


Εγώ πάλι θα προτείνω να πάτε να δείτε τα θέματα των πλοίων της Ανδρο-Τηνο-Μυκονίας και μετά να έρθετε για παράπονα εδώ......

----------


## crow

Ναι,ειναι αληθεια,και σε αυτα τα θεματα πεφτουν φωτο με το τσουβαλι αλλα ειναι πολυ πιο ενδιαφερουσες-ομορφες! :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

> Επιτέλους να κάποιος που το παρατήρησε αλλά και το ανέφερε...
> Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό ανεβαίνουν στο thread τόσο του ΛΑΤΩ όσο και του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ φωτογραφίες απο Σούδα που έχουν ανεβεί άλλες xxxxx φορές.
> Προσωπικά δεν νομίζω να πρέπει να είναι αναγκασμενα τα μέλη του forum να βλέπουν σε κάθε σελίδα ενα καταιγισμό επαναλαμβανόμενων φωτογραφίων επειδή ένας μεμονωμένος αριθμός μελών έχει ανάγει το ανέβασμα τους σε καθημερινό σπορ.Ακόμα παραπέρα το ανέβασμα συνοδεύεται απαραίτητα απο ένα μακρύ κατάλογο αφιερώσεων, τις οποίες ακολουθούν οι εξίσου απαραίτητες κοινότυπες-τυποποιημένες-(υπερβολικές?) ευχαριστίες πάλι απο ένα μεμονωμένο αριθμό μελών.
> Το μοτίβο αυτό παρατηρείται μονάχα στα δυο thread που ανέφερα παραπάνω και θεώρω οτι είναι το λιγότερο Κ Ο Υ Ρ Α Σ Τ Ι Κ Ο...
> Και συμπληρώνοντας την τελευταία φράση του φίλου kapas,
> αν δεν γίνεται να δούμε κάτι διαφορετικό-ξεχωριστό, καλύτερα μη δούμε τίποτα


μιας και θίχτηκε το θέμα αυτό θέλω να πώ πως είναι κάτι που έχουμε συζητήσει πολλές φορές πολλά μέλη του φόρουμ εξώδιαδικτυακά,σύμφωνω μαζί σου 100% το θέμα παρά είναι κουραστικό,ώρες ώρες σκέφτομαι ότι αν κουράζει εμάς τους καραβολάτρες σκέψου τι θα σκέφτονται η μη ασχολούμενοι με το σπόρ,για μένα το να δώ μια φωτογραφία εν πλώ η μια παλιά φωτογραφία ενός πλοίου που δεν βλέπουμε σήμερα λέει πολλά,το να βλέπω όμως ξανά και ξανά ίδιες φώτο με πλοία καθημερινά του σήμερα και μάλιστα τραβηγμένες μέσα σε λιμάνια δεν μου λέει τπτ και μάλιστα όπως έχω ξαναπεί οι φωτογραφίες που αξίζουν πραγματικά πολλά συγχαρητήρια ακυρώνονται μέσα απο αυτή τη διαδικασία 

και κάτι άλλο έχω δεί πολλές φορές δεκάδες ποστ ευχαριστιών να ακολουθούν τέτοιου είδους συνιθισμένες φωτογραφίες και εχώ δεί επίσης φωτογραφίες του παρελθόντος η κατά γενική αντίληψη σπάνιες που δεν έχουν ούτε ένα σχόλιο,μήπως αυτό γίνεται επειδή ένα σύνολο μελών έχει μετατρέψει το φορουμ σε παρείστικο conference τύπου msn?

αυτά από μένα επλίζω να αλλάξει κάτι αν και για να πω την αλήθεια τα πράγματα έχουν βελτιωθεί πολύ σε σχέση με το παρελθόν  :Wink: 
ευχαριστώ

----------


## ndimitr93

Λατώ εν πλώ...

----------


## giannis95

> Επιτέλους να κάποιος που το παρατήρησε αλλά και το ανέφερε...
> Εδώ και αρκετό καιρό ανεβαίνουν στο thread τόσο του ΛΑΤΩ όσο και του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ φωτογραφίες απο Σούδα που έχουν ανεβεί άλλες xxxxx φορές.
> Προσωπικά δεν νομίζω να πρέπει να είναι αναγκασμενα τα μέλη του forum να βλέπουν σε κάθε σελίδα ενα καταιγισμό επαναλαμβανόμενων φωτογραφίων επειδή ένας μεμονωμένος αριθμός μελών έχει ανάγει το ανέβασμα τους σε καθημερινό σπορ.Ακόμα παραπέρα το ανέβασμα συνοδεύεται απαραίτητα απο ένα μακρύ κατάλογο αφιερώσεων, τις οποίες ακολουθούν οι εξίσου απαραίτητες κοινότυπες-τυποποιημένες-(υπερβολικές?) ευχαριστίες πάλι απο ένα μεμονωμένο αριθμό μελών.
> Το μοτίβο αυτό παρατηρείται μονάχα στα δυο thread που ανέφερα παραπάνω και θεώρω οτι είναι το λιγότερο Κ Ο Υ Ρ Α Σ Τ Ι Κ Ο...
> Και συμπληρώνοντας την τελευταία φράση του φίλου kapas,
> αν δεν γίνεται να δούμε κάτι διαφορετικό-ξεχωριστό, καλύτερα μη δούμε τίποτα


Φίλε Γιώργο για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάποια πράγματα που μάλλον έχουν ξεχαστεί...!!!Εδώ και κάποσα χρόνια η ΑΝΕΚ έχει δρομολογημένα τα ίδια πλοία στην γραμμή...!!!Κακός η καλός ζούμε και εμείς εδώ και επίσης καλώς η κακώς είμαστε παραπάνω απο 2 άτομα....Όπως καταλαβαίνεις η Σούδα δεν εχει δυστιχώς την κίνηση πλοίων στο λιμάνι τα μόνα πλοία που μπορούμε να φωτογραφίσουμε ειναι όπως ανέφερες ποιό πανω είναι τα Λατώ και Έλυρος....Για τον λόγο αυτό μιας και έχουμε βαρεθεί να βλέπουμε τα πλοία δεμένα στο λιμάνι κατά την όλη διαρκεια της ημέρας προσπαθούμε εκτός από τα ημερίσια που είναι ελάχιστα να βρούμε όμορφες και καλιτεχνικές φωτογραφίες που δεν είναι καθημερινές και κυρίως για την Σούδα....Εσείς που ζείτε στην Αθήνα και στα νησιά μπορείτε καθημερινά να φωτογραφισεται χιλιάδες πλοια κινούμενα μέρα νύχτα και φυσικά οι φωτογραφίες σας θα είναι διαφορετικές.....!!!!Έτσι λοπόν δεν είναι στο χέρι μας τα συνεχή ίδια μοτίβο....Προσπαθούμε με κάποιους τρόπους που κατά την γνώμη μου είναι αρκετοί να το αλάξουμε...!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Όπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο Γίωργος αν δεν υπάρχει κάτι αξιόλογο να δούμε καλύτερα να μη δούμε κάτι! :Cool: Και εν τέλει κανείς δεν απαγόρεψε σε κανέναν να βγάζει φώτος!Όποιος θέλει να τραβά τα ίδια και τα ίδια ας το κάνει!Δεν είναι ανάγκη να ανεβάζει όμως!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Όπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο Γίωργος αν δεν υπάρχει κάτι αξιόλογο να δούμε καλύτερα να μη δούμε κάτι!Και εν τέλει κανείς δεν απαγόρεψε σε κανέναν να βγάζει φώτος!Όποιος θέλει να τραβά τα ίδια και τα ίδια ας το κάνει!Δεν είναι ανάγκη να ανεβάζει όμως!


1-2
3-4
5-6
7-8
9-10
Ενδεικτικό παράδειγμα.......Να συνεχίσω.....δεν υπάρχει λόγος......
Όπως είπε ο Γιάννης, να πάτε να τα πείτε σε αυτούς που έχουν πολλά βαπόρια, έχουν πολλές γωνίες λήψης και όχι σε μας.....
Και ας μην σχολιάσω και την ποιότητα των φωτογραφιών που ανεβαίνουν......

----------


## Speedkiller

Μήπως είναι δικό σου το θέμα του έλυρος και του Λατώ και δεν το ξέρουμε ή μήπως είναι δικό σου το forum για να μας πεις εσύ που θα κάνουμε παράπονα ή τι θα μας ενοχλήσει????Nα το ξέρουμε δηλαδή... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ndimitr93

> Μήπως είναι δικό σου το θέμα του έλυρος και του Λατώ και δεν το ξέρουμε ή μήπως είναι δικό σου το forum για να μας πεις εσύ που θα κάνουμε παράπονα ή τι θα μας ενοχλήσει????Nα το ξέρουμε δηλαδή...


Όχι....τίποτα δεν είναι δικό μου.....αλλά απορώ γιατί ήρθατε εδώ να ανοίξετε τα χαρτιά σας.....πηγαίνετε στην απέναντι όχθη.....τι φοβάστε εκεί και δεν πάτε??? Μας βρήκατε μικρούς??? Στο σουπερφερρυ 2 είναι 196 και έχουν ανέβει τόσες ίδιες....στην πόπη 203!! Και εδώ, στις 119, πείτε μου πόσες βρήκατε..........

----------


## Trakman

Οι γνώμες ακούστηκαν, ας σταματήσει το θέμα εδώ παρακαλώ. 
Πρέπει να κρατάμε ένα μέτρο στις φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζουμε. Το φόρουμ δεν είναι μόνο για φωτογραφίες. Είναι κυρίως για να συζητάμε. Φυσικά και θα ανεβούν και κάποιες φωτογραφίες, ωστόσο μη χάνουμε την ουσία.
Πάμε παρακάτω.

----------


## giannis95

> Μήπως είναι δικό σου το θέμα του έλυρος και του Λατώ και δεν το ξέρουμε ή μήπως είναι δικό σου το forum για να μας πεις εσύ που θα κάνουμε παράπονα ή τι θα μας ενοχλήσει????Nα το ξέρουμε δηλαδή...


Λοιπόν το καλήτερο είναι να σταματήσουμε εδώ αυτην την συζητηση δεν έχει κανένα αποτέλεσμα..!!

----------


## Trakman

Γιάννη μπορείς να να βγάζεις όσες φωτογραφίες θέλεις και να κάνεις ό,τι θες με αυτές. Εδώ όμως είναι φόρουμ, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι θα σέβεσαι και τα υπόλοιπα μέλη, το ίδιο ισχύει για κάθε μέλος. Είπαμε ότι θα ανεβαίνουν με μέτρο φωτογραφίες. Πάμε παρακάτω. Οποιοδήποτε μήνυμα δημοσιευτεί άσχετο με το θέμα του Λατώ θα διαγραφεί.

----------


## nickosps

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ τον Λάζαρο και τον Μπάμπη για τις φωτογραφίες τους και τους ανταποδίδω με μία νυχτερινή του Λατώ.....
> Με αυτή την φωτογραφία να ευχηθώ Χρόνια Πολλά και στον φίλο nkr....!!
> Σας ευχαριστώ!!!


Απίστευτη νυχτερινή φωτογραφία! Και ο τρόπος που καθρεπτίζεται στο νερό είναι full καλλιτεχνικός!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> 1-2
> 3-4
> 5-6
> 7-8
> 9-10
> Ενδεικτικό παράδειγμα.......Να συνεχίσω.....δεν υπάρχει λόγος......
> Όπως είπε ο Γιάννης, να πάτε να τα πείτε σε αυτούς που έχουν πολλά βαπόρια, έχουν πολλές γωνίες λήψης και όχι σε μας.....
> Και ας μην σχολιάσω και την ποιότητα των φωτογραφιών που ανεβαίνουν......


F/B *Λατω*...Πειραιας 22-11-2009. 

DSCN0780.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο ndimitr93._

----------


## ndimitr93

Αναχώρηση από Σούδα...

----------


## theofilos-ship

Δωσεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε.........:mrgreen:

----------


## ndimitr93

Δίνω.....
¶φιξη στην Σούδα.....

----------


## Leo

Η ανοχή έχει και κάποια όρια. Αν τα υπερβούμαι, καιγόμαστε. Μήνυμα με πολλούς αποδέκτες.... Παρακαλώ να συνέλθουμε και να σεβαστούμε το χώρο που μας φιλοξενεί.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Η ανοχή έχει και κάποια όρια. Αν τα υπερβούμαι, καιγόμαστε. Μήνυμα με πολλούς αποδέκτες.... Παρακαλώ να συνέλθουμε και να σεβαστούμε το χώρο που μας φιλοξενεί.


Ανέβασα πάλι ίδιες φωτογραφίες και δεν το κατάλαβα???? :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Το υφάκι όχι σε μένα... Να μάθεις να σέβεσαι και εκτιμάς σωστά τις στιγμές. 
Τα υπόλοιπα με ΠΜ.

----------


## giannis95

Λατώ στην Σούδα...Σε ένα μοναδικό ηλιοβασίλεμα... :Very Happy: 
IMG_6523.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

LATO στη σουδα τον σεπτεμβριο του 2008


IMG_8804.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

LATO αποψη απο το self service.


IMG_8865.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

LATO στη σουδα

lato.JPG

Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON, Apostolos,tasos@@@

----------


## Melis7



----------


## giannis95

Φίλε Melis7 θα ήταν ποιο ενδιαφέρον να ανέβαζες φωτογραφίες ολόκληρου του πλοίου που θα ήταν ποιό ωραίες και ποιό καλητεχνικές....!! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Και η Λατώ φόρεσε τα γιορτινά της. Εδώ στον Πειραιά 18.12.09

P1270668lato.jpg

----------


## ορφεας

Είχα δεί στο post στο ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ εδώ στο πρώτο θέμα μια φωτογραφία το πλοίου με ανοιχτό τον πλαινό καταπέλτη και αναρωτήθηκα εάν το ΛΑΤΩ ανοίγει και αυτο τους πλαινούς του καταπέλτες. Εάν ναι υπάρχει συγκεκριμάνη ώρα ή όποτε θέλουν τους κατεβάζουν;

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

σημερα κανονικα τετοια μερα παντα εχει ημερησιο αλλα στο αις δεν βλεπω να φευγει αλλαξε κατι?

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΛΑΤΩ-Αναχωροντας σημερα απο την Σουδα...*

P1031903.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά φίλε Γιάννη (Giannis95),να χαίρεσαι τη γιορτή σου,καλή πρόοδο στο σχολείο και ότι επιθυμείς.
Αφιερωμένη στον εορτάζοντα Giannis95.

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΛΑΤΩ-Στην Σουδα 3-1-2010*
*Για τον giannis95 κ τον Nissos Mykonos(δεν εχω υλικο απο το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ)σας ευχομαι χρονια πολλα...!!*

P1031872.JPG

----------


## Naias II

Ε ρε γλέντια στο Λατω

1914652.jpg

----------


## erenShip

> Ε ρε γλέντια στο Λατω
> 
> 1914652.jpg


σε ένα ωραίο βαπόρι να και μια καλή ομάδα!!! ωραία φωτογραφία!!!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## nautical96

Το Λατω στον Πειραιά στις 9/1/10(πάνω απο το Ελ.Βενιζελο)
P1090275.JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

Το Λατω σημερα 11/1/10

----------


## φανούλα

Η Λατώ μας συναντά ένα μέλος του nautilia.gr το καλοκαίρι του 09 :Very Happy: !!!
Όποιος κι αν είσαι, ελπίζω να μη θυμάσαι τη φώτο αυτή :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!
Αφιερωμένη στους Κρητικούς του φόρουμ αλλά πιο πολύ στον εικονιζόμενο!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

LATO στη σουδα χανιων τον σεπτεμβριο του 2008

IMG_8803.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Λατω*...Πειραιας 17-1-2010.

DSCN1086.jpg

----------


## nissos_mykonos

To λατω μεσα απο το *ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ειναι ωραιο να αταινιζεις το πελαγος απο το πλωριο μπαλκονι με 5-6 μποφορακια δευτεροπρυμα,μαλιστα μαζι και με παρεα απο το forum. Καλη συνεχεια στο nautilia απο το satellite internet του Λατω!!!

----------


## vinman

> Ειναι ωραιο να αταινιζεις το πελαγος απο το πλωριο μπαλκονι με 5-6 μποφορακια δευτεροπρυμα,μαλιστα μαζι και με παρεα απο το forum. Καλη συνεχεια στο nautilia απο το satellite internet του Λατω!!!


...εσύ τι κάνεις?Ανεβοκατεβαίνεις με το Λατώ μέσα σε λίγες ώρες?? :Razz: 
Και εμάς που ζηλεύουμε δεν μας σκέφτεσαι?? :Very Happy: 
καλό ταξίδι Νιόνιο... :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μανο ειχα συγκεκριμενο λογο για το ταξδι αστραπη δεν ηταν μια καραβολατρικη τρελα, απλα προεκυψε κατι τετοιο μιας που το Λατω με τετοιους καιρους, 7-8 χθες 5-6 σημερα, ειναι εξαιρετικο. :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΛΑΤΩ-Αναχωροντας απο την Σουδα..!*
P1031892.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ομορφη φωτογραφια και γωνια ληψης! Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο dokimakos 21.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φτασαμε στον προορισμο μας μετα απο ενα υπεροχο ημερησιο ταξιδι στις 11/7/2009. Τουλαχιστον 2 ωρες απο αυτο ημασταν παρανομα στο πλωριο μπαλκονι!!! Για το vinman και την τρελα που τον δερνει!!!

Lato_Plwrio_Mpalkoni_Peiraias_11_7_2009.JPG

----------


## vinman

Να 'σαι καλά Διονύση....αν και θεωρώ ότι την ίδια αν όχι και περισσότερη τρέλα έχεις και εσύ... :Wink: 
Και βέβαια πρέπει να κάνουμε και μαζί κάποιο ταξίδι.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

*Για όλους τους φίλους*

----------


## Melis7

> Φτασαμε στον προορισμο μας μετα απο ενα υπεροχο ημερησιο ταξιδι στις 11/7/2009. Τουλαχιστον 2 ωρες απο αυτο ημασταν παρανομα στο πλωριο μπαλκονι!!! Για το vinman και την τρελα που τον δερνει!!!
> 
> Lato_Plwrio_Mpalkoni_Peiraias_11_7_2009.JPG


Γι'αυτό είναι όμορφη η παρανομία..... Γιατί προκύπτουν τέτοια αποτελέσματα...... :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

πω!! ωραίο πράμα να βλέπεις πλώρη ασταρομένη,μυρίζει βαπορίλα ρε παιδάκι μου  :Wink:

----------


## Melis7

Πες τα ρε Στέφανε.......

----------


## Melis7

¶λλη μία φώτο του πλοίου στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.....

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

αυριο μπενω στο ΛΑΤΩ για δουλεια οταν εχω χρονο και μπω στο ιντερνετ θα ανεβασω μερικες φωτο.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Thanasis89

Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του Λατώ αφιερωμένη στον Giovanaut. Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για την ζωή του !

Λατώ στην Σούδα !

DSC03899.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

> Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του Λατώ αφιερωμένη στον Giovanaut. Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για την ζωή του !
> 
> Λατώ στην Σούδα !


Να εισαι καλα ρε Θανο, χιλια ευχαριστω....!!!!
Και σε 'σενα ευχομαι αληθινη ευτυχια γιατι εισαι παιδι που τ' αξιζει...!!!!

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Ξέρει κανείς πότε θα πάει για ετήσια το πλοίο;

----------


## opelmanos

> αυριο μπενω στο ΛΑΤΩ για δουλεια οταν εχω χρονο και μπω στο ιντερνετ θα ανεβασω μερικες φωτο..


 Καλή δύναμη και καλή υπομονή σου εύχομαι φίλε μου !!

----------


## Melis7

> αυριο μπενω στο ΛΑΤΩ για δουλεια οταν εχω χρονο και μπω στο ιντερνετ θα ανεβασω μερικες φωτο..


Καλή υπομονή και περιμένουμε με ανυπομονησία τις φώτο σου......

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* Λατω*...Πειραιας 31-12-2009.

DSCN0919.jpg

----------


## konigi

*O ΑΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΟΣ ΕΡΓΑΤΗΣ* καθώς προετοιμάζεται για μια ακόμη αναχώρηση του Πριν λίγο στη Σούδα.
Αφιερωμένες σε όλο το Forum!!!


DSC04154.JPG

DSC04149.JPG

DSC04156.JPG

----------


## MILTIADIS

Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες!!!θα ξεκουραστει ομως καθολου φετος ο ακουραστος εργατης η' θα το παει σερι? :Razz:

----------


## konigi

Λογικά θα ξεκουραστει μετά που θα έρθει η Κούκλα Χανια.... :Wink:

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

στις 10 απριλη θα μπουμε για επισκευη.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Konigi οι φωτογραφιες του Λατω αλλα και του Βενιζελου που εβαλες ειναι ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ πραγματικα ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ!!! Να σαι καλα.

Α και κατι ακομα, αυτος δεν ειναι εργατης σκυλος ειναι. Πολλες φορες το βλεπω να χτυπα 20-20.2 ακομα και τωρα που εχει φαει ολη τη χρονια στην πλατη του χωρις ξεκουραση.

----------


## konigi

Σήμερα το απόγευμα στη γνωστή του θέση!!!
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους εσάς!!!

DSC04204.JPG

----------


## cpt babis

Πανεμορφη η φωτο σου φιλε konigi  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## harlek

> Τουλαχιστον 2 ωρες απο αυτο ημασταν παρανομα στο πλωριο μπαλκονι!!!


Παλαιότερα το μπαλκόνι αυτό δεν ήταν "παράνομο". Έχω ταξιδέψει εκεί με μπουνάτσα και αυγουστιάτικο φεγγάρι μπροστά μας, κατεβαίνοντας για Χανιά το 98. Θυμάμαι ότι την απόλυτη ησυχία χαλούσε ο πολύς θόρυβος από μια μεγάλη είσοδο εξαερισμού. Αν δεν υπήρχε, θα ακουγόταν μόνο το σκίσιμο της θάλασσας.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε ένα βίντεο που ετοίμασα με κάποια στιγμιότυπα από το ταξίδι που πραγματοποίησα με το Λατώ στις 24-7-2009..*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Παλαιότερα το μπαλκόνι αυτό δεν ήταν "παράνομο". Έχω ταξιδέψει εκεί με μπουνάτσα και αυγουστιάτικο φεγγάρι μπροστά μας, κατεβαίνοντας για Χανιά το 98. Θυμάμαι ότι την απόλυτη ησυχία χαλούσε ο πολύς θόρυβος από μια μεγάλη είσοδο εξαερισμού. Αν δεν υπήρχε, θα ακουγόταν μόνο το σκίσιμο της θάλασσας.


Ακριβως οπως το λες ειναι απλα καταπληκτικο, σχεδον καθε φορα παω και επειδη καθομαι κολλητα στον τοιχο δε με βλεπουν απο τη γεφυρα οποτε καθομαι οσο θελω, απλα ειμαι παρανομος.

----------


## konigi

Λίγες μέρες πριν μας αφήσει για την ετήσια του ετοιμάζεται για ένα ακόμα δρομολόγιο.

Φωτογραφία0007.jpg

----------


## nkr

Ο ''ΑΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΟΣ ΕΡΓΑΤΗΣ'' νομιζω οτι περιμενει πως και πως το μπανακι του.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Λατω*...στο Μεγαλο λιμανι.
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_ 

SHIP1_3017.jpg

----------


## konigi

Πάντως θα ηταν ωραίο μετα την έλευση της Αριάδνης Χανια να το βλέπαμε κ σε μια γραμμή όπως Πάτρα Πρίντεζι!!!
Πιστεύω οτι ίσως θα του πήγαινε...
και την ταχύτητα έχει και την δυνατότητα!!!!!
Είναι κρίμα να το χάσουμε!!!! 
Μας έχει προσφέρει τόσα πολλά!!!!!

----------


## konigi

Μια απλή σκέψη κάνω φίλε Giovanaut!!!!
Και καλή γραμμή κ θα του ταίριαζε!!

----------


## gpap2006

Πότε επιτέλους θα κάνει ετήσια?

----------


## Giovanaut

> Πάντως θα ηταν ωραίο μετα την έλευση της Αριάδνης Χανια να το βλέπαμε κ σε μια γραμμή όπως Πάτρα Πρίντεζι!!!
> 
> 
> Είναι κρίμα να το χάσουμε!!!!


Με το συγκεκιμενο σχολιο σου φιλε μου, ειναι σαν να ειναι δεδομενη η αφιξη του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ στα Χανια, και δεδομενη η αποχωρηση του ΛΑΤΩ....

Και φαινεται σαν να μην μιλας μονο για τη σκαντζα..!!!

Αν εχει γινει παρανοηση, σε παρακαλω να γινεις ακριβεις και να κανεις σαφη την αποψη σου, γιατι ξερεις τι μυλος γινεαι αυτες τις μερες με τα σεναρια που ακουγονται..!!!

----------


## konigi

Νομίζω πως απάντησα πιο πριν αλλα και στο ΠΜ που σου έστειλα!!!
Μην το συνεχίζεις για να δείξεις κάτι παραπέρα!!
Το θέμα κλείνει εδω!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Νομίζω πως απάντησα πιο πριν αλλα και στο ΠΜ που σου έστειλα!!!
> Μην το συνεχίζεις για να δείξεις κάτι παραπέρα!!
> Το θέμα κλείνει εδω!!


Πρωτον δεν ελαβα κανενα προσωπικο μηνυμα και δευτερον αν νομιζεις οτι κανω οτι κανω για να δειξω κατι πραγματικα λυπαμαι...!!!

----------


## ANGELOS_MOUZAKIS

> Πρωτον δεν ελαβα κανενα προσωπικο μηνυμα και δευτερον αν νομιζεις οτι κανω οτι κανω για να δειξω κατι πραγματικα λυπαμαι...!!!


Μάλλον δεν θα το ξαναδούμε στην Γραμμή Πάτρα-Ιταλία γιατί δεν υπάρχει καθόλου χώρος για το καζίνο στο πλοίο (ο χώρος του καζίνο έγινε το νέο κατάστημα)

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Μάλλον δεν θα το ξαναδούμε στην Γραμμή Πάτρα-Ιταλία γιατί δεν υπάρχει καθόλου χώρος για το καζίνο στο πλοίο (ο χώρος του καζίνο έγινε το νέο κατάστημα)


 Δεν νομίζω ότι μια απο τις απαράιτητες προυπόθεσεις για να δρομολογηθεί ένα βαπόρι στην Αδριατική είναι η ύπαρξη καζίνου!!!!'Αρα λίγο άστοχο αυτό που λές...

----------


## ANGELOS_MOUZAKIS

> Δεν νομίζω ότι μια απο τις απαράιτητες προυπόθεσεις για να δρομολογηθεί ένα βαπόρι στην Αδριατική είναι η ύπαρξη καζίνου!!!!'Αρα λίγο άστοχο αυτό που λές...


Είσαι πλήρωμα ή έχεις κάνει καθόλου υπηρεσία στο συγκεκριμμένο πλοίο?

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Παντως στα πλοια της εταιριας που ταξιδευουν στην Αδριατικη τα εχουν ξυλωσει τα καζινο.

----------


## vinman

> Μάλλον δεν θα το ξαναδούμε στην Γραμμή Πάτρα-Ιταλία γιατί δεν υπάρχει καθόλου χώρος για το καζίνο στο πλοίο (ο χώρος του καζίνο έγινε το νέο κατάστημα)


...συγνώμη δηλαδή,και να υπήρχε ας πούμε καζίνο είναι δυνατόν να έστελνε η ΑΝΕΚ ένα πλοίο κακοσυντηρημένο σε γραμμές της ιταλίας ξανά?
Που θα το έστελνε για να καταλάβω?Στις γραμμές με ανταγωνιστές όλα τα νεότευκτα?
Μην τρελαθούμε με αυτά που γράφετε...

----------


## ANGELOS_MOUZAKIS

> ...συγνώμη δηλαδή,και να υπήρχε ας πούμε καζίνο είναι δυνατόν να έστελνε η ΑΝΕΚ ένα πλοίο κακοσυντηρημένο σε γραμμές της ιταλίας ξανά?
> Που θα το έστελνε για να καταλάβω?Στις γραμμές με ανταγωνιστές όλα τα νεότευκτα?
> Μην τρελαθούμε με αυτά που γράφετε...


Αγαπητέ φίλε παλιό ναι κακοσυντηρημένο όμως όχι

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> Αγαπητέ φίλε παλιό ναι κακοσυντηρημένο όμως όχι


 Είναι παλιό το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ...??? Μην τρελαθούμε....!!!:shock: Του 1996 είναι...!!! Δηλαδή το ΝΟΝΑ ΜΑΙΡΗ θα το πούμε αρχαίο(που είναι)....???:-?:shock:

----------


## diagoras

Για το ΛΑΤΩ λεμε οχι για το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ :Wink:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

> Για το ΛΑΤΩ λεμε οχι για το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ


 Αααααααααααα....Συγνώμη τα μπέρδεψα...(μαντάρα τα έκανα)...Συγνώμη...!!! :Surprised: ops: :Surprised: ops: :Surprised: ops:

----------


## konigi

Ξεκίνησαν σήμερα σιγά σιγά οι εξωτερικές εργασίες καλοπισμου!!!
Έβαψαν όλη την πλώρη, η οποία ξεχωρίζει αισθητά απο μακρυά σε σχέση με το υπόλοιπο πλοίο.

Φωτογραφία0037.jpg

Φωτογραφία0035.jpg

Φωτογραφία0034.jpg

----------


## giorgosss

Μάλλον εννοείς οτι έβαψαν όλο το υπόλοιπο εκτός απο την πλώρη :Razz:

----------


## konigi

Αυτο τι βάφουν καιρό τώρα... :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## konigi

Το παπόρο σήμερα... με μια ολόλευκη πλώρη αλλά με μια γάστρα σαν γήπεδο ποδοσφαίρου απο τη γλίτσα!!!

DSC04216.JPG

DSC04212.JPG

DSC04213.JPG

----------


## vinman

*..εν πλώ μέσα απο καμπίνα του Superfast XII (δεν πρόλαβα να βγώ στο κατάστρωμα......)τον περασμένο Ιούλιο..!
Για τους φίλους Trakman,captain_nionios,Thanasis89!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81885

----------


## Thanasis89

Ασ' τα αυτά... Δεν υπάρχουν δικαιολογίες ! Εγώ άφησα ολόκληρο ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑΚΙ !  :Razz: 
Τέλεια ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ !

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ ωραια, ζωντανη και καλοκαιρινη. Να σαι καλα Μανο!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Δηλαδη ρε Vinman αν ειχες βγει στο καταστρωμα πως θα ειχε βγει η φωτογραφια;
Εκτος βεβαια αν εσπασες το τζαμι και βγηκε ετσι φοβερη  :Very Happy:  
Θαναση μην ξυνεις πληγες αγορι μου βραδυατικα λεγοντας τη λεξη τραπεζακια. Τι να πω εγω που το δικο μου το πηρανε τελειως... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## konigi

17.03.2010 Σούδα

P3170008.JPG

----------


## konigi

Σούδα 29.03.2009

P3290017.JPG

P3290020.JPG

DSC04149   1111.jpg

P3290033.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Μανουβράροντας δίπλα απο το Φαιστός το Σάββατο 20 Μαρτίου!
Για τους φίλους Nikos_V,Thanasis89,dokimakos21 και Trakman!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82051

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

φημες λενε οτι αντι για το αριαδνη θα παει φετος το λατω για ναυλωση στην αλγερια..

----------


## Ergis

> φημες λενε οτι αντι για το αριαδνη θα παει φετος το λατω για ναυλωση στην αλγερια..


μακαρι....αν και δεν νομιζω....

----------


## kapas

> φημες λενε οτι αντι για το αριαδνη θα παει φετος το λατω για ναυλωση στην αλγερια..


οπως το ειπες.... φημες.... δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να παει το λατω....για αριαδνη πληρωνουν, οχι για λατω...

----------


## konigi

Αν εξαιρεσεις το μεγεθος,την πολυτέλεια,την ταχύτητα,την άνεση,την ηλικία,την ευκολια χειρισμων κ δεν ξέρω κ γω τι άλλο,μοιάζουν αρκετά!!!!
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

ειμαι πληρωμα του λατω νταξει κουβεντουλα γινετε μεσα ισως δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο φετος θα ειναι η μπλου σταρ στα χανια και ολα ειναι πιθανα..

----------


## nkr

Καλο μηνα σε ολους!!!Σημερινη αναχωρηση του ΛΑΤΩ απο το λιμανι του Πειραια.Αφιερωμενη στους konigi,vinman,diagoras και Γιαννης Φ.

100_3441.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Καλο μηνα σε ολους!!!Σημερινη αναχωρηση του ΛΑΤΩ απο το λιμανι του Πειραια.Αφιερωμενη στους konigi,vinman,diagoras και Γιαννης Φ.
> 
> 100_3441.jpg


*Σε ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω με την ίδια αναχώρηση!!
Επίσης για τους φίλους Trakman,Thanasis89,Captain_nionios!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82485

----------


## Trakman

Φανταστικές όλες!!!! ¶ξιζε η σημερινή βόλτα!!! Περιμένουμε και το γίγαντα!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

*...άλλη μία για την Φανούλα..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82542

----------


## konigi

Παιδια χικια συγνωμη αλλα ηπιαμε αρκετα σημερα κ εχασα τα πάντα!!!χεχε!!!
Ευχαριστο για τιν αφιερωση!!!
Επιφυλάσομαι...

----------


## vinman

*...αρκετός κόσμος χθές το πρωί στο πλοίο...
Για τους φίλους Trakman,Thanasis89,Leo,dokimakos21,Konigi!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82697

----------


## Thanasis89

Λοιπόν πριν ανεβάσω την φωτογραφία στο πλοίο θα σας πω μια μικρή ιστοριούλα. Τόσο μικρή που κρατάει από τις 10 το πρωί χθες και τελειώνει την ίδια κατά τις 7.30 το απόγευμα. Όπως μπορείτε να καταλάβετε δεν κράτησε παραπάνω από 9.30 ώρες. Ήταν μια τρελά ποσταλοφωτογραφική ημέρα που είχε τρομακτικά (με την καλή έννοια) αποτελέσματα. Απολογισμός 500 φωτογραφίες και μια φωτογραφική, εκείνη του Μάνου, που να κάνει τα δικά τις μετά από 600 φωτογραφίες. Αυτά... Υπερβολές ; Καθόλου ! Τα αποτελέσματα θα τα δείτε εν καιρώ... Ελπίζω να μην κουράσουμε ! Προφανώς αφιερωμένες στον Μάνο !

Λατώ !

DSC05744.jpg

Υ.Γ. Μάνο όμως ο Ιάπωνας (SONY) απροβλημάτιστος...  :Razz: 

Σ' Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την εμπειρία !

----------


## konigi

Tην προηγούμενη εβδομάδα,λίγο μετά τις 22:00

P3210004.JPG

P3210008.JPG

----------


## vinman

> Λοιπόν πριν ανεβάσω την φωτογραφία στο πλοίο............Σ' Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την εμπειρία !


*Εγώ σε ευχαριστώ και για την εμπειρία της εννιαμισάωρης φωτογράφησης χωρίς διακοπή και φυσικά για την παρέα σου...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82796

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Λατώ εν πλω, στο ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο της 12ης Ιουλίου..Για τους φίλους vinman,Thanasis89,Konigi,Trakman και nkr.*
P7123054_52152632010.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Πανέμορφη Γιάννη!!
Σε ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω με την προχθεσινή αναχώρηση απο τον Πειραιά!*
*Επίσης αφιερωμένη στον Trakman,στον Thanasis89 και στον dokimakos21!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82851

----------


## Speedkiller

> *Το Λατώ εν πλω, στο ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο της 12ης Ιουλίου..Για τους φίλους vinman,Thanasis89,Konigi,Trakman και nkr.*
> P7123054_52152632010.JPG



Eυχαριστούμε για την φοβερή σου φώτο Γιάννη!!!

----------


## konigi

Μια πιο παλία για τους καλους φίλους: MAROULIS,LEO,APOSTOLOS,TRAKMAN,VINMAN,NISSOS MYKONOS,THANASIS89,SPEEDKILLER,BEN BRUCE.
ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΜΕΙΣ!!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

DSC04204_2695232010.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Μάνο, Θανάση, Γιάννη, konigi μας χαρίσατε φανταστικές φωτογραφίες!!! Σας ευχαριστούμε!!!!

----------


## nkr

Εγω εχω βγει εκτος απο τις φωτογραφιες που τραβηξα γιατι οι προηγουμενες ειναι σκετες ζωγραφιες.ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΑΣ!!!!Σε ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση φιλε nissos mykonos!!!

----------


## vinman

*Στον Πειραιά στις 27 Σεπτεμβρίου φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Ιεράπετρα!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83174

----------


## dokimakos21

ΛΑΤΩ-Αναχωριση απο την Σουδα μετα απο απαγορευτικο...!!
P1031896.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Την Μ.Πέμπτη στον Πειραιά!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83799

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

την τεταρτη 14/4 μετα την αφιξη μας στον πειραια θα αναχωρησουμε για το περαμα για την ετησια επισκευη.. :Smile:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Χθες στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά...Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Vinman,Thanasis89,Trakman και dokimakos21.*
P4104203.JPG

----------


## vinman

*...γκουχ...γκουχ...ακόμα βήχω απο την κάπνα...
Για τους φίλους BULKERMAN,douzoune,opelmanos,Thanasis89,Captain_ni  onios,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Trakman,Konigi!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84529

----------


## konigi

Πριν λίγο κατα την διάρκεια της ηλιοθεραπείας του.. :Cool: 
Για όλους τους καλούς φίλους.

P4130034.JPG

P4130038.JPG

----------


## helatros68

Το πλοιο μετα την αναχωρηση του απο το κεντρικο λιμανι Πειραια με προορισμο το Περαμα στις 14.4.2010.

lato 14.4.2010.jpg

----------


## despo

Ενας ακουραστος και αθόρυβος εργάτης εξυπηρέτησε υποδειγματικότατα όλόκληρη τη χρονική περίοδο, πέραν της κανονικής, τη γραμμή του. Προσωπικά το τοποθετώ στη πρώτη γραμμή απο πλευράς σκαριού, στα πλοία Πειραιά - Κρήτης.

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,Thanasis89,dokimakos21,Leo,Nikos_V,Roc  inante,Konigi,Captain_nionios..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84875

----------


## Trakman

Καράβι που το έχω αγαπήσει!! Να'σαι καλά Μάνο!!! Υπέροχη όπως πάντα άλλωστε!!!

----------


## vinman

*Πρωταπριλιάτικη έξοδος απο τον Πειραιά!
Για τους φίλους Trakman,Thanasis89,leo,Captain_nionios,dokimakos21  ,Nikos_V,Konigi!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86876

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Και εννοειται πως λογω πρωταπριλιας ειπες να κανεις μια πλακα και εφτιαξες με photoshop τη μαυριλα απο το φουγαρο... Εγω δεν εχω δει ποτε το Λατω να μαυριζει τον κοσμο!!!:lol::twisted:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Λατώ στην Σούδα τον Ιούλιο του 2009...Για τους φίλους Vinman,Trakman,Thanasis89,Leo,Captain_nionios,doki  makos21  ,Nikos_V και Konigi!
*P7245092.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*LATO-Στην Σουδα...*
*Για ολους εσας...!*
P1031856.jpg

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

την παρασκευη ξεκιναει παλι το λατω δρομολογια χανια-πειραιας..καλα ταξιδια να εχουμε! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Λατώ σήμερα το πρωΐ στις 12.25 στη δίαυλο Σαλαμίνας εξερχόμενο απο τα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας. Χαρισμένες στους φίλους του πλοίου :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  

ΛΑΤΩ 01 07-05-2010.jpg

ΛΑΤΩ 03 07-05-2010.jpg

----------


## despo

Στόλισε και πάλι το λιμάνι του Πειραιά το πανέμορφο αυτό καράβι που έβγαλε ολόκληρη δρομολογιακή περίοδο με το παραπάνω χωρις το παραμικρό τεχνικό προβλημα. Μακάρι να συνεχίσει η εταιρεία να το συντηρεί και να το κρατήσει για πολλά ακόμα χρόνια σε πείσμα ορισμένων που θέλουν να το θεωρούν ξοφλημένο.

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Φίλε Pantelis2009 συγχαρητήρια για τις φωτογραφίες είναι υπέροχες με αφήνεις με ανοιχτό το στόμα κάθε φορά που βλέπω φωτογραφίες σου!!!!  :Razz:

----------


## vageliss23

> Στόλισε και πάλι το λιμάνι του Πειραιά το πανέμορφο αυτό καράβι που έβγαλε ολόκληρη δρομολογιακή περίοδο με το παραπάνω χωρις το παραμικρό τεχνικό προβλημα. Μακάρι να συνεχίσει η εταιρεία να το συντηρεί και να το κρατήσει για πολλά ακόμα χρόνια σε πείσμα ορισμένων που θέλουν να το θεωρούν ξοφλημένο.


To "μακάρι να πάρει κανα καινούριο" δεν παίζει;

----------


## nautical96

> To "μακάρι να πάρει κανα καινούριο" δεν παίζει;


γιατί το λές αυτό? μια χαρά εξυπηρετεί το Λατώ στην γραμμή και με το παραπάνω....και πιστεύω οτι είναι πιο καθαρό και εξυπηρετικό απο πολλά καινούργια πλοία που είναι στην γραμμή Πειραιάς-Κρήτη.

----------


## vageliss23

Στο Πειραιάς Κρήτη δραστηριοποιούνται τα Κνωσσός/Φαιστός, Superfast XII, Blue Horizon, Ελυρος, Κρήτη Ι/ΙΙ.

Ε ναι, από τα Κρήτη Ι/ΙΙ μπορεί και να είναι καλύτερο από πλευράς παροχών στον επιβάτη.....

----------


## nautical96

> Στο Πειραιάς Κρήτη δραστηριοποιούνται τα Κνωσσός/Φαιστός, Superfast XII, Blue Horizon, Ελυρος, Κρήτη Ι/ΙΙ.
> 
> Ε ναι, από τα Κρήτη Ι/ΙΙ μπορεί και να είναι καλύτερο από πλευράς παροχών στον επιβάτη.....


στο λέω αυτό φίλε μου επειδή έχω ταξιδέψει με το Λατώ και με όλα τα παραπάνω που ανέφερες πλοία(πλιν του Οριζον)και μπορώ να κάνω συγκρίσεις...

----------


## konigi

Πριν λίγο στη Σούδα,απαστράπτων και με νέα μπουρού.
Για όλους σας!!!

P5120011.JPG

P5120014.JPG

P5120015.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> Πριν λίγο στη Σούδα,απαστράπτων και με νέα μπουρού.
> Για όλους σας!!!
> 
> P5120011.JPG
> 
> P5120014.JPG
> 
> P5120015.JPG


Ωραίες φωτογραφίες φίλε Γιώργο.Το πλοίο λάμπει και φαίνεται ότι έγινε καλή δουλειά.Όσον αφορά την συντήρηση για να γίνεται σωστή όλα τα πλοία πρέπει *μόνο* όταν βγαίνουν για ετήσια να γίνεται ολική αμμοβολή αστάρωμα και βάψιμο για να λάμπουν και να είναι οι λαμαρίνες καθρέπτης. Έτσι και μπογιές θα γλυτώνουν και καλή δουλειά θα γίνεται.Κάτι μπαλώματα και τα προχειροβαψίματα πάνω από τις σκουριές μόνο καλό δεν κάνουν σε 2 μήνες πάλι το ίδιο θα ναι .Οπότε κατά την διάρκεια των δρομολογίων του δεν πρέπει να πέφτει *ούτε πινελιά!* Mόνο πλυσίματα με γλυκό νερό για να φεύγει  το αλάτι.Τα υπόλοιπα στην επισκευή και μόνο εκεί.

----------


## vinman

*Αναχώρηση απο τον Πειραιά την Μ.Πέμπτη!
Για τους Χανιώτες Konigi,Trakman αλλά και τον Κεφαλλονίτη Captain_nionios!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89304

----------


## konigi

Aπόψε λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση.
Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικα στο φίλο VINMAN.

P5120004.JPG

P5120007.JPG

P5120014.JPG

P5120023.JPG

----------


## npfirst

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/05/lines.html
Πόσο με λυπούν κάτι τέτοια....

----------


## manos75

τη λετε τωρα και ετοιμαζονται οι γονεις μου να ταξιδεψουν αποψε με το λατο μεγαλο αισχος και κριμα για την εταιρεια.

----------


## manolis_creta

χρονια κρατα αυτη η κολονια... χαχαχαχα!!! νο μονευ νο ...συντηρηση... :Razz: 
δεν ξερω λεπτομερειες για τον τροπο λειτουργιας αλλα σιγουρα σε ενα καλοσυντηρημενο πλοιο δεν θα γινοταν... δεν εχει να κανει η παλαιοτητα του συστηματος , το 1 aircondition ειναι made in japan το 74' και τα αλλα 2 ειναι του 1989 :Wink:  perama style ! (δεν παίρνω όρκο για τον ακριβή αριθμό) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  αλλα πανω-κατω ετσι ειναι...

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/05/lines.html
> Πόσο με λυπούν κάτι τέτοια....


 Ντροπή στην ΑΝΕΚ, αν ευασταθούν όλα αυτά. Τι λέτε κύριε Μπάμπη Σαλβαράκη? Τι θα εκανε ο μακαρίτης ο Σήφης αν ζούσε και τα μάθαινε?? Φαντάζεστε???

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Ρε παιδια ειδα καποιος φιλος δημοσιευσε και για την SUPERFAST οτι κλάπηκε βαλιτσα και ήταν κι εκεινο απο το troktiko ... και λενε και τα δυο καταγγελια για ..... ολα μαζι πεσανε ??

----------


## Super Jet

εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι ατομο απο ανταγωνιστικη εταιρία που δροστιτοποιήται λογικα στην αδριατικη(enavor, ventouris, agoudimos lines, minoan lines) και το κανει για να χασουν πελατία.

----------


## Trakman

Tο τι δημοσιεύεται σε κάθε blog ανώνυμα δυστυχώς δεν είμαστε σε θέση να εξακριβώσουμε αν ευσταθεί, άλλωστε δεν είναι αυτός ο ρόλος μας. Εάν ευσταθούν σίγουρα δεν είναι ευχάριστα. Το να κάνουμε όμως υποθέσεις δεν έχει κανένα νόημα.

----------


## despo

Παρα πολύ σοβαρό το θέμα, που χρήζει άμεσης διερεύνησης. Γιατί άλλο φυσικά να λέμε για ένα πλοίο τα οποιαδήποτε κολακευτικά σχόλια, ομως η αποστολή του είναι να μεταφέρει επιβάτες με ασφάλεια και οχι με προβλήματα υγείας. Για όνομα του Θεού !

----------


## konigi

Πρίν λίγο.
Χαρισμένες σε όλους σας.

DSC04293.JPG

DSC04294.JPG

DSC04295.JPG

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Kαι η αθλιότητα σε όλο της το μεγαλείο συνεχίζεται μέσα στο πλοίο ΛΑΤΩ της ANEK LINES!!!όπως βλέπετε στην φωτό,δεν είναι μία ούτε δύο αλλά παραπάνω οι λεκανες-τουαλετες στην αίθουσα με τα αεροπορικά καθίσματα απο ότι μου είπε φίλος μου ο οποίος ταξίδεψε με το πλοίο απο Σούδα για Πειραιά στις 13-05-2010!!!Και να ήταν κ μόνο αυτό....Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας κ μετά μου λέτε αν όλα αυτά είναι μπλόφες κ σαμποτάζ κατά της εταιρείας...!!!Τα ΄΄σκεύη'' αυτά εν τω μεταξύ φαινόντουσαν κ χρησιμοποιημένα!!Μετά την μεταφορά τους απο εκεί,ο ανυποψίαστος επιβάτης θα στρώσει κάτω το sleeping bag του κ θα κοιμηθεί..κ κάτω οι μοκέτα θα σφίζει απο ζωή,η οποία αποτελείτε απο παθογόνους μικροοργανισμους κ άλλα.....
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90003

----------


## manos75

μετα απο αυτη την φωτογραφια καλα θα κανει η ανεκ να σοβαρευτει σαν εταιρεια γιατι πολλη αερα εχει παρει με τα μονωπολια, και το κανουμε οτι γουσταρουμε και βαζουμε οτι τιμες θελουμε.επισις θελω να πω και κατι αλλο γιατι κυριοι της ανεκ φωναζετε οταν 2 επιβατες μεταφερουν πολλα πραγματα και δεν θελετε να τα βαλετε στην αποθηκη.επρεπε εγω με τον πατερα μου να τσακωθω με τον αποθηκαριο για να τα βαλει, και μαλιστα οταν η επιβατες εχουν και καμπινες α θεσης δικλινη εξωτερικη,μηπως δεν σας πληρωνουμε τα εισητηρια χρυσαφι η μηπως τα εχετε τοσο πολυ φτηνα.και θα επανελθω στο θεμα αυτο οταν οι γονεις μου γυρισουν απο τα χανια και μου πουν πως ηταν το ταξιδη τους με το λατο.

----------


## nissos_mykonos

εγώ έχω να πώ μόνο μία λέξη....."απόσυρση γρήγορα"!!!μόνο για τα παλιο σίδερα  κάνει αυτο... δέν είναι αυτό πλοίο για να ταξιδεύουν οι επιβάτες εν έτη 2010!!!!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

Εχει ερ8ει η ωρα του κ αυτουνου του(τεως)αρχοντοβαπορου απλως καποιοι σφυριζουν αδιαφορα..Τοσα χρονια ζωης που εχουν συμπληρωσει το ΛΑΤΩ κ το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ δεν τα ειχε συμπληρωσει ουτε καν το θρυλικο ΚΥΔΩΝ!κ βεβαια δεν ειναι μονο αυτα τα δυο,ας μην μιλησουμε για κατι ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΕΣ,ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΥΣ κ ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΥΣ αλλων εταιρειων.Το''περιεργο''ειναι το οτι ο Ομιλος της ΑΝΕΚ ενω δεν εχει λεφτα,οπως ισχυριζεται,ουτε για τα καυσιμα των πλοιων και ναυλωνει την ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ για να βγαλει κ καλα τα σπασμενα προχωρα σε ναυπηγησεις νεων πλοιων(για λογαριασμο της HSW),σε μετασκευες αλλων(ν.ροδος)κ σε αγορες ταχυπλοων...Κανενα καραβακι της προκοπης κ για μας τους ταπεινους εδω κατω δεν παιζει ρε παιδια?? :Cool:

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Δεν μου αρέσει και μέχρι τώρα δεν το έκανα ποτέ στο forum, να κατηγορισω πλοίο. Βλέποντας αυτές τις μέρες αυτά με το Λατώ δεν κρατήθηκα. Τέλη 08/2008 είχα κάνει ένα ταξίδι στα Χανιά με το Λατώ. Την ημέρα που έφευγα απο τον Πειραιά έβρεχε και το Έλυρος έκανε τα εγκαίνεια του μπροστά στο Υ.Ε.Ν. Σε ένα σαλόνι της πρίμης (ένα deck πάνω απο την disco, μη χέ....) η βροχή περνούσε μέσα και έπεφτε στα καθίσματα. Ήλθε μία αξιωματικός του πλοίου και έπειδή είχε χώρο (ήταν βρεγμένα τα καθίσματα) μας είπε ότι θα φέρει μερικούς επιβάτες. Της είπα να τους δώσει και ομπρέλα, εκτός άν είναι χοχλιοί (σαλιγκάρια). Όλοι οι επιβάτες βάλανε τα γέλια και η αξιωματικός εξαφανίστηκε. Όλα αυτά είναι πραγματικότητα (προσέχτε την ψευδοροφή στη φωτο):lol:  :Confused:  

ΛΑΤΩ 02 - ΕΜΠΑΖΕ ΝΕΡΑ.jpg

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Δεν μου αρέσει και μέχρι τώρα δεν το έκανα ποτέ στο forum, να κατηγορισω πλοίο. Βλέποντας αυτές τις μέρες αυτά με το Λατώ δεν κρατήθηκα. Τέλη 08/2008 είχα κάνει ένα ταξίδι στα Χανιά με το Λατώ. Την ημέρα που έφευγα απο τον Πειραιά έβρεχε και το Έλυρος έκανε τα εγκαίνεια του μπροστά στο Υ.Ε.Ν. Σε ένα σαλόνι της πρίμης (ένα deck πάνω απο την disco, μη χέ....) η βροχή περνούσε μέσα και έπεφτε στα καθίσματα. Ήλθε μία αξιωματικός του πλοίου και έπειδή είχε χώρο (ήταν βρεγμένα τα καθίσματα) μας είπε ότι θα φέρει μερικούς επιβάτες. Της είπα να τους δώσει και ομπρέλα, εκτός άν είναι χοχλιοί (σαλιγκάρια). Όλοι οι επιβάτες βάλανε τα γέλια και η αξιωματικός εξαφανίστηκε. Όλα αυτά είναι πραγματικότητα (προσέχτε την ψευδοροφή στη φωτο):lol:  
> 
> ΛΑΤΩ 02 - ΕΜΠΑΖΕ ΝΕΡΑ.jpg


πραγματικά είναι απαράδεχτο.........

----------


## vageliss23

Σε λίγο θα βγουν και οι υπέρμαχοι της παρούσας κατάστασης να μας πουν πόσο αξιόμαχο είναι το ΛΑΤΩ......

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Σε λίγο θα βγουν και οι υπέρμαχοι της παρούσας κατάστασης να μας πουν πόσο αξιόμαχο είναι το ΛΑΤΩ......


έτσι είναι δυστυχώς.....αν πείς την γνώμη σου πέφτουνε μερικοί να σε φάνε λές και σκότωσες κανέναν.......αλλά τι να πει κανείς...

----------


## nautical96

εγώ θα παραδεκτώ οτι όντως το πλοίο θέλει απόσυρση αλλά κάνεις δεν μπορεί να κρύψει το τι έχει προσφέρει αυτό το βαπόρι στην γραμμή των Χανίων...Φυσικά και είναι ένα τεράστιο λάθος της ΑΝΕΚ και πρέπει να υποστεί τις συνέπειες αυτού του γεγονόντος.
Και για να απαντήσω σε κάποιους εμείς δεν *ΤΡΩΜΕ* αλλά λέμε την γνώμη μας πάνω στην γνώμη του άλλου, τώρα αν νομίζεται οτι σας τρώμε είναι δικό σας πρόβλημα...Και αν κάποιοι δεν γουστάρουν το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο και θέλουν να το δούν να αποσύρεται να μην το δείχνετε τόσο έντονα...

----------


## vageliss23

> Αυτά να τα βλέπει το ΥΕΝ που αφήνει και υπάρχουν αυτά τα σαπιοκάραβα ειδικά σε μια γραμμή με τόσο τουριστική κίνηση....


Θα συμφωνούσα μαζί σου αν επρόκειτο για άγονη γραμμή. Εφ' όσον πρόκειται για σούπερ κερδοφόρα γραμμή, με ανταγωνισμό δύο εταιριών, η ευθύνη ανήκει στους πελάτες που το εμπιστεύονται

----------


## konigi

Εμένα η άποψη μου είναι η εξής!!!
Το πλοίο καλώς ή κακώς λόγω ηλικίας έχει κάποια προβλήματα!!!
Μπορεί όμως ακόμα να προσφέρει!!!
Μιας και είναι αξιόπλοο.
Μια πρόταση θα ήταν η μετατροπή του σε RO/RO.
Το ίδιο δηλαδή αλλα να μην πέρνει επιβάτες!
Και την εταιρία θα σύμφερε και το Πλοίο θα πρόσφερε ακόμα περισσότερα.

----------


## vageliss23

Από τη στιγμή που κάθε μέρα υπάρχει είτε ο Έλυρος είτε το Οράιζον δε βρίσκω να υπάρχει σημαντικό πρόβλημα. Αν θες ΛΑΤΩ, be my guest :P

----------


## manos75

αυτο που λες δεν ευσταθει διοτι το οραιζον ειναι καθε μεσημερι απο τον πειρεα και το ελυρος καθε δευτερη μερα αρα αν υπαρχει καποιος λογος να φυγεις βιαστικα ειναι η μονη σου επιλογη το λατο.

----------


## npfirst

Επισυνάπτοντας το link για το άρθρο απο το troktiko, δεν είχα καμμία πρόθεση να κατηγορήσω το πλοίο, ούτε φυσικά να παριστάνω τον δικαστή που με την απόφαση του θα στείλει στο διαλυτήριο ενα καράβι. Ξεκαθαρίζω την θέση μου, δηλωνοντας ότι είμαι λάτρης του ΛΑΤΩ. Για εμένα, υπευθυνος είναι η ΑΝΕΚ, και εμείς σαν επιβάτες, (όντας και εγώ Χανιώτης). Πιστέυω οτι η ΑΝΕΚ κάνει πλημμελή συντήρηση στο πλοίο, με συνέπεια όλα αυτα για τα οποία συζητάμε, και εμείς σαν επιβάτες λειτουργούμε με τοπικιστικά κριτήρια. που όμως για μια ιδιωτική εταιρία είναι ότι καλύτερο...

----------


## vageliss23

> Επισυνάπτοντας το link για το άρθρο απο το troktiko, δεν είχα καμμία πρόθεση να κατηγορήσω το πλοίο, ούτε φυσικά να παριστάνω τον δικαστή που με την απόφαση του θα στείλει στο διαλυτήριο ενα καράβι. Ξεκαθαρίζω την θέση μου, δηλωνοντας ότι είμαι λάτρης του ΛΑΤΩ. Για εμένα, υπευθυνος είναι η ΑΝΕΚ, και εμείς σαν επιβάτες, (όντας και εγώ Χανιώτης). Πιστέυω οτι η ΑΝΕΚ κάνει πλημμελή συντήρηση στο πλοίο, με συνέπεια όλα αυτα για τα οποία συζητάμε*, και εμείς σαν επιβάτες λειτουργούμε με τοπικιστικά κριτήρια*. που όμως για μια ιδιωτική εταιρία είναι ότι καλύτερο...


Η ΑΝΕΚ επικαλείται τη Χανιώτικη/Κρητική της ιστορία μόνο όπου τη βολεύει.

Ως εταιρία κοιτά το συμφέρον της και ΚΑΛΑ κάνει. Όταν όμως έρχεται ο ανταγωνισμός τότε μόνο θυμάται να βγάλει διαφημίσεις με το βοσκό στη μαδάρα. Η παπάς-παπάς, η ζευγάς-ζευγάς. Και τα δυο μαζί, δε γίνεται.

Δεν εγκαλώ την ΑΝΕΚ που έχει το ΛΑΤΩ, την εγκαλώ που όταν λέω "το ΛΑΤΩ είναι παλιό" μου απαντά: "Ναι, αλλά συμφέρει". Όταν δει τον ανταγωνισμό θυμάται να μου πει "Είμαι Κρητική εταιρία".

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> Σε λίγο θα βγουν και οι υπέρμαχοι της παρούσας κατάστασης να μας πουν πόσο αξιόμαχο είναι το ΛΑΤΩ......




καλημερα ειμαι πληρωμα του λατω και για ολα αυτα εχω να πω οτι το βαπορι βγηκε απο επισκευη πριν λιγες μερες και εγιναν και μερικες εσωτερικες αλλαγες στο ξενοδοχειακο τμημα με αποτελεσμα να γινουν αυτες οι καταστασεις..το βαπορι πλεον ειναι σε καλη κατασταση..

----------


## Leo

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο θέμα το σχολιάσαμε αρκετά ακούστηκαν οι απόψεις αρκετών φίλων. Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να το σταματήσουμε κιόλας, δεν έχει και νόημα να το μηρυκάζουμε συνέχεια, δεν συμφωνείτε?

----------


## Amorgos66

> http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/05/lines.html
> Πόσο με λυπούν κάτι τέτοια....


...και να σκεφτειτε οτι υπάρχει προγραμματισμενη μεταφορά εκδρομέων
στην Αμοργο για το τριημερο του Αγ.Πνευματος...
Οπως φαινεται απο το προγραμμα θα φυγει απο τα Χανια στις 8.30 το
πρωι του Σαββατου 22/5 με αφιξη στα Καταπολα στις 15.00,οπου
θα αποβιβασει τους εκδρομης και θα επιστρεψει στα Χανια για να 
εκτελεσει το προγραμματισμενο δρομολογιο του προς Πειραια....
Κατι αναλογο θα γινει και την Δευτέρα 24/5...
Η Αμοργός περιμένει να φιλοξενησει τους φίλους της απο την Κρήτη....

http://web.anek.gr/anek_prod/pdf/cru...Pnevma2010.pdf

----------


## μιχαλης79

Μπορει να εχει τα χρονακια του,αλλα σημερα λογω της αυριανης κρουαζιερας στην Αμοργο εχει δωσει ρεσιταλ. πανω απο 20 κομβους ταξιδευει απο την αναχωρηση του απο Πειραια...
Δωσε και αλλο αθανατη Λαταρα!!!!! :Razz:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τα προηγουμενα καλοκαιρια απο Μαιο μεχρι Αυγουστο ειναι παντα εκει κοντα στα 20 δηλαδη 19.8-20.2. Τωρα ομως για πρωτη φορα το βλεπω ακομη και στα 21+. Μαλιστα με το Λατω εχω κανει καθαρο χρονο φαναρι με φαναρι σε ημερησιο γυρω στις 7:44-7:47, δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως, πραγμα που σημαινει μεση ταχυτητα 20.1 περιπου. Απλα να πουμε πως εφοσον σημερα δειχνει ικανο ακομα και για 21+ θα μπορουσε να πηγαινει *παντα* , ακομα και το χειμωνα, πανω απο 20, δεν το πανε ομως!!!  :Mad:

----------


## Thanasis89

"Φτου της, να μην την βασκάνουμε..."  :Very Happy: 
Δεν είναι δα και η τρελή διαφορά αλλά δείχνει ότι έχει ακόμα καρβελάκια να φάει...  :Wink:

----------


## manolis_creta

> Τα προηγουμενα καλοκαιρια απο Μαιο μεχρι Αυγουστο ειναι παντα εκει κοντα στα 20 δηλαδη 19.8-20.2. Τωρα ομως για πρωτη φορα το βλεπω ακομη και στα 21+. Μαλιστα με το Λατω εχω κανει καθαρο χρονο φαναρι με φαναρι σε ημερησιο γυρω στις 7:44-7:47, δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως, πραγμα που σημαινει μεση ταχυτητα 20.1 περιπου. Απλα να πουμε πως εφοσον σημερα δειχνει ικανο ακομα και για 21+ θα μπορουσε να πηγαινει *παντα* , ακομα και το χειμωνα, πανω απο 20, δεν το πανε ομως!!!


mporei na einai tipota thalassia reumata  :Wink:

----------


## Amorgos66

....από οτι βλέπω άλλαξε και η σημερινη ωρα αναχώρησης απο Χανιά....
Απο 21.00 έγινε ξαφνικά 23.00,ειδάλλως δεν προλάβαινε....
Και ετσι θα εχουμε ταυτόχρονη αναχώρηση με το B.H......... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## minoan

> Ντροπή στην ΑΝΕΚ, αν ευασταθούν όλα αυτά. Τι λέτε κύριε Μπάμπη Σαλβαράκη? Τι θα εκανε ο μακαρίτης ο Σήφης αν ζούσε και τα μάθαινε?? Φαντάζεστε???


Αν και δεν ειναι ωραιο να ασχολουμαστε με μακαριτες, αν ζουσε ο Σηφης θα ελεγε οτι ελεγε παντα... Πουλαμε τα Olympic Champion και Hellenic Spirit και αποκτάμε ρευστο και κανουμε οτι θελουμε και δεν μας κουνιεται και κανεις...

Λυπαμαι αλλα τετοιες τακτικες τελειωσαν... Και η ώρα του ΛΑΤΩ ήρθε και του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ... και πολλων αλλων ... εχουν βγαλει και απο την μυγα ξίγκι που λενε στο χωριο μου ... Αν θες να εισαι σε ολο το Αιγιο παρε πλοια ... αλλιως κρατα οσες γραμμες μπορεις να κρατησεις και ασε τους αλλους να προσπαθισουν

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Μπορει να εχει τα χρονακια του,αλλα σημερα λογω της αυριανης κρουαζιερας στην Αμοργο εχει δωσει ρεσιταλ. πανω απο 20 κομβους ταξιδευει απο την αναχωρηση του απο Πειραια...
> Δωσε και αλλο αθανατη Λαταρα!!!!!


 Φίλε μου ξεχνάς κ ένα πράμαααααααα.......Το πλοίο κ συγκεκριμένα το γκαράζ του ήταν κενό φορτίου...εξού κ αυτή η ταχύτητα!!Όσο κ να είναιιιιι παίζει ρόλοοοοοοοοο.......μην τρελαθούμε κιόλας!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αρτεμη δεν ισχυει αυτο που λες. Ο Μιχαλης μιλαει για το κανονικο δρομολογιο του βαποριου απο Πειραια για Χανια. Απλα επειδη θα εφευγε πολυ πρωι απο Χανια για Αμοργο μεχρι να ξεφορτωσει και στη συνεχεια να φορτωσει τους επιβατες και τα αυτοκινητα για την εκδρομη θα του επαιρνε ωρα οποτε το επιταχυναν για φτασει νωριτερα στη Σουδα ωστε να προλαβει την πρωινη αναχωρηση για Αμοργο. Οποτε οσο και να σε παραξενευει το βαπορι ηταν κανονικα φορτωμενο.

Για του λογου το αληθες, δες, ηταν στο κανονικο δρομολογιο του.

Lato_21_knots_22_5_2010.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Mάλλον πωα κατάλαβα λάθος!!Σόρρυυυ......Νόιζα στο δρομολόγιο για Αμοργό! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## parianos

Το περασμενο Σεπτεμβριο μερικες φωτο...

LATO (2).jpg

LATO (3).jpg

LATO (4).jpg

LATO (5).jpg

LATO (6).jpg

----------


## parianos

Αλλες 2 φωτο ακομη...

LATO (7).jpg

LATO (8).jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

....μερικές απο τις...άπειρες φωτο που τραβηξα απο την προσέγγιση της
Γηραιάς Κυρίας(...πολυ καπνός ρε παιδιά:roll :Smile:  στα Κατάπολα Αμοργού....
Οι τρεις πρωτες απο την αφιξη του Σαββάτου 22/5/10...
και οι 2 τελευταίες απο την αναχώρηση της Δευτέρας 24/5/10...
Και του χρόνου..... :Smile: 

DSCN1.JPG

DSCN2.JPG

DSCN3.JPG

DSCN4.JPG

DSCN5.JPG

----------


## konigi

Πολύ όμορφες φώτο φίλε!!!
Που να έβλεπες τι καπνό έβγαζε χθές το βράδυ!!!
Αφιερώνω σε σένα και σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους δυο φώτο απο χθες το βράδυ.

Μια με τη νέα του νυχτερινή εμφάνηση...
DSC04316.JPG

Και μία λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση του παρέα με τον ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑ.
DSC04319.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

> ....μερικές απο τις...άπειρες φωτο που τραβηξα απο την προσέγγιση της
> Γηραιάς Κυρίας(...πολυ καπνός ρε παιδιά:roll στα Κατάπολα Αμοργού....
> Οι τρεις πρωτες απο την αφιξη του Σαββάτου 22/5/10...
> και οι 2 τελευταίες απο την αναχώρηση της Δευτέρας 24/5/10...
> Και του χρόνου.....


*Σε ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ φιλε Amorgos66...!!Φανταστικες φωτογραφιες...!*

----------


## opelmanos

> Πολύ όμορφες φώτο φίλε!!!
> Που να έβλεπες τι καπνό έβγαζε χθές το βράδυ!!!
> Αφιερώνω σε σένα και σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους δυο φώτο απο χθες το βράδυ.
> 
> Μια με τη νέα του νυχτερινή εμφάνηση...
> DSC04316.JPG
> 
> Και μία λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση του παρέα με τον ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑ.
> DSC04319.JPG


 Φίλε μου Γιώργο το καινούργιο μηχάνημα κάνει θαύματα απ ότι βλέπω.!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Να σε ευχαριστήσω και φίλε amorgos66, για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες! Και του χρόνου να σας ξανάρθει!*

*Κώστα σε ευχαριστούμε και εσένα για το ακούραστο ρεπορτάζ από την Σούδα!*

----------


## konigi

Πάντως σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες τα νέα αυτά μπλε φωτα πισω απο τη γεφυρα ειναι πιο οικονομικα στην κατανάλωση, οικολογικα, αντικραδασμικά, πιο ελαφρυά, (εξού και η ταχύτητα 21 κόμβων), αδιάβροχα, αντιανεμικά, σύγχρονα και πανω απόλα δεν ενοχλούν σε περίπτωση που θες να κοιμηθείς το καλοκαιράκι στο Deck.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> ....μερικές απο τις...άπειρες φωτο που τραβηξα απο την προσέγγιση  της
> Γηραιάς Κυρίας(...πολυ καπνός ρε παιδιά:roll στα Κατάπολα Αμοργού....
> Οι τρεις πρωτες απο την αφιξη του Σαββάτου 22/5/10...
> και οι 2 τελευταίες απο την αναχώρηση της Δευτέρας 24/5/10...
> Και του χρόνου.....


Να σαι καλα φιλε μου, υπερσπανιες φωτογραφιες του βαπορα!!! Φανταζομαι θα εκανε 10 μερες να δεσει!!!

----------


## profitis

> http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2010/05/lines.html
> Πόσο με λυπούν κάτι τέτοια....





> Tο τι δημοσιεύεται σε κάθε blog ανώνυμα δυστυχώς δεν είμαστε σε θέση να εξακριβώσουμε αν ευσταθεί, άλλωστε δεν είναι αυτός ο ρόλος μας. Εάν ευσταθούν σίγουρα δεν είναι ευχάριστα. Το να κάνουμε όμως υποθέσεις δεν έχει κανένα νόημα.


Η καταγγελία που έγινε είναι μια χαρα επώνυμη. Την υπογράφει ένας καθηγητής του τμήματος ΗΜΜΥ που τυγχάνει να ειμαι φοιτητής. Απλά στο blog θα δημοσιευτηκε ανώνυμα απο κάποιον άλλον αναγνώστη.

Δεν εχω καταφέρει να βρω το Link απο τα haniotika-nea όμως υπάρχει κανονικότατα η επιστολή στις ενδοπολυτεχνειακες ανακοινώσεις  :Wink:

----------


## marsant

> Πάντως σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες τα νέα αυτά μπλε φωτα πισω απο τη γεφυρα ειναι πιο οικονομικα στην κατανάλωση, οικολογικα, αντικραδασμικά, πιο ελαφρυά, (εξού και η ταχύτητα 21 κόμβων), αδιάβροχα, αντιανεμικά, σύγχρονα και πανω απόλα δεν ενοχλούν σε περίπτωση που θες να κοιμηθείς το καλοκαιράκι στο Deck.


Εγω νομιζω οτι τα βαζουν πιο πολυ για οικονομια και οτι ειναι...εφετζιδικα.Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να επηρεαζουν(θετικα-αρνητικα) την ταχυτητα του πλοιου τα φωτα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## manolis_creta

> Πάντως σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες τα νέα αυτά μπλε φωτα πισω απο τη γεφυρα ειναι πιο οικονομικα στην κατανάλωση, οικολογικα, αντικραδασμικά, πιο ελαφρυά, (εξού και η ταχύτητα 21 κόμβων), αδιάβροχα, αντιανεμικά, σύγχρονα και πανω απόλα δεν ενοχλούν σε περίπτωση που θες να κοιμηθείς το καλοκαιράκι στο Deck.


 
einai gia tis miges kai ta kounoupia ! xaxaxa!!

----------


## konigi

> einai gia tis miges kai ta kounoupia ! xaxaxa!!



Nαι Ναι!!!
Που τις μαζεύει για να μιν πηγαίνουνε στο κρέας!!!!

----------


## Amorgos66

> Να σαι καλα φιλε μου, υπερσπανιες φωτογραφιες του βαπορα!!! Φανταζομαι θα εκανε 10 μερες να δεσει!!!


 ...ειναι αλήθεια ότι χρειαστηκε αρκετο.... προπετασμα καπνου για να
προσδεθει....:grin:!!!
Δεν πειράζει ομως ,....,μια χαρα πηγαν όλα...
Πάντως αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι το μεγαλύτερο σε μήκος πλοιο 
που προσεγγισε ποτε στο νησί μας....

----------


## diagoras

Σημερινη αναχωρηση της αρχοντισσας με πολυ μα παααρα πολυ καπνο.Μπροστα της το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ειναι υβριδικο 
140.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> Σημερινη αναχωρηση της αρχοντισσας με πολυ μα παααρα πολυ καπνο.Μπροστα της το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ειναι υβριδικο 
> 140.JPG


 Mπά αυτό δεν έιναι τίποτα δες στην γκαλερύ του Αις μια φωτογραφία που φεύγει από Πειραιά

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

φημες ακουγοντε για απομακρυνση του ΛΑΤΩ απο τα χανια και πλωρη για αλλη γραμμη ο καιρος θα δειξει..

----------


## konigi

Πόσο ακόμα άραγε θα το βλέπουμε εκει????

P5260016.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> Πόσο ακόμα άραγε θα το βλέπουμε εκει????
> 
> P5260016.JPG


 Ε εντάξει τα πάντα έχουν τον κύκλο της ζωής τους και τα πάντα έχουν ένα τέλος.Ο καιρός θα δείξει, ωραία φωτό πάντως

----------


## GiannisV

> Πόσο ακόμα άραγε θα το βλέπουμε εκει????
> 
> P5260016.JPG


Ελπίζω οχι για πολύ ακόμη,θα ήταν πολύ ευχάριστο να μπεί σε κάποια άλλη γραμμή ίσως σε κάποια άγονη πριν τον *Ιούλιο*. (Αν και έχω δουλέψει σε αυτό το πλοίο τα χρόνια του είναι πολλά και το Αιγαίο χρειάζεται εκσυχρονισμένα πλοία.)

----------


## opelmanos

> Ελπίζω οχι για πολύ ακόμη,θα ήταν πολύ ευχάριστο να μπεί σε κάποια άλλη γραμμή ίσως σε κάποια άγονη πριν τον *Ιούλιο*. (Αν και έχω δουλέψει σε αυτό το πλοίο τα χρόνια του είναι πολλά και το Αιγαίο χρειάζετε εκσυχρονισμένα πλοία.)


 Είναι μεγάλο πλοό δεν νομίζω οτί κάνει για άγονη ,για καμια Πάτρα-Ιταλία παρέα με τον Ερωτόκριτο ίσως!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Είναι μεγάλο πλοό δεν νομίζω οτί κάνει για άγονη ,για καμια Πάτρα-Ιταλία παρέα με τον Ερωτόκριτο ίσως!


 Το να το στειλει η ΑΝΕΚ ιταλια φιλε Μανο θα ηταν μεγαλος οπισθοδρομισμος..αλλωστε δεν ανηκει στην ιδια εταιρεια με τον ερωτοκριτο για να παει να του κανει παρεα,ουτε δραστηριοποιειται η ανεκ στη γραμμη του ερωτοκριτου! :Wink: εκτος αν εννοεις να παει να μπει απεναντι σε σουπερφαστ κ παλατια..φανταζομαι πως οχι. :Wink: Ισως ομως να σου ρθει στη μυτιληνη!προσεχε,θα ντουμιανασετε!! :Cool:

----------


## nautical96

όντος οι άγονες δεν του τεριάζουν σε αυτό το βαπόρι...αλλά πιστεύω το κατάλληλοτερο δρομολόγιο που μπορεί να εκτελέση αυτό το πλοίο την συγκεκριμένη περίοδο της ζωής του είναι οι γραμμές τις Κρήτης-Πειραιά γιατί δεν είναι ούτε υψηλές ούτε χαμηλές οι απετήσεις τις γραμμής για το πλοίο

----------


## opelmanos

> Το να το στειλει η ΑΝΕΚ ιταλια φιλε Μανο θα ηταν μεγαλος οπισθοδρομισμος..αλλωστε δεν ανηκει στην ιδια εταιρεια με τον ερωτοκριτο για να παει να του κανει παρεα,ουτε δραστηριοποιειται η ανεκ στη γραμμη του ερωτοκριτου!εκτος αν εννοεις να παει να μπει απεναντι σε σουπερφαστ κ παλατια..φανταζομαι πως οχι.Ισως ομως να σου ρθει στη μυτιληνη!προσεχε,θα ντουμιανασετε!!


Χτύπα Ξύλο!!
 Καλά θα κάτσει σίγουρα στο λιμάνι της Χίου με τόσο μεγάλο βύθισμα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να την βγάλει καθαρή εκεί μέσα ,άρα αυτό το αποκλείουμε!Θα μπορούσε να το πουληθείι στην εταιρεία που είναι και το Ερωτόκριτος ώστε να διπλώσει την γραμμή να μην πάει σαν Ανεκ να κάνει δρομολόγια αυτό ενοούσα στο προηγούμενο πόστ

----------


## minoan

Και καλά το βγάζει από την γραμμή των Χανίων (καλά θα κάνει έτσι κ αλλιώς) τι ακριβώς θα βάλει στη θέση του;  :Confused:

----------


## konigi

Mια καλή πρόταση θα ήταν ο ΙΚΑΡΟΣ.
Να μείνει και σε Ελληνικά χέρια!!
Ουτε μετασκευές ουτε τίποτα!!!
Έτοιμο βαπόρι και δοκιμασμένο.

----------


## opelmanos

Πολύ ωράια ιδέα!!! :Very Happy: Αλλά με τι σινιάλα της Κρήτης(Ανεκ) η του Μίνοα(Μινόαν Lines)?? :Confused: Θα δεχτούν οι Χανιώτες πλοίου του αιώνιου αντιπάλου τους ??

----------


## GiannisV

Μια καλή πρόταση ο Ίκαρος είμαι σίγουρος οτι αν ερχόταν ποτέ στα Χανιά θα έμενε σίγουρα.

----------


## johnny7b

> Θα δεχτούν οι Χανιώτες πλοίου του αιώνιου αντιπάλου τους ??


Οι περισσότεροι δε θα το μάθουν καν αν του τραβήξουν ένα (σχετικά φτηνό) "lifting" πρύμα για να έχει την κούρμπα στιλ έλυρου και θα πολιτογραφηθεί ως ΑΝΕΚόπλοιο. Πάντως πράγματι είναι ιδανικό για τη γραμμή των Χανίων.

----------


## panthiras1

Ο "μιχαλης79", στο θέμα "Γραμμή Πειραιάς - Χανιά" στις 13-05-10 είχε γράψει:



> Αν και βραδυ, ακουστε κατι και περιμενω σχολια....
> Σημερα στα Χανια ακουστηκε το παρακατω σεναριο που αν γινει τελικα θα φερει τρελες ανατροπες (προς το καλυτερο) για την γραμμη
> BLUE HORIZON ως εχει στα δρομολογια (καθημερινα)
> OLYMPIC CHAMPION αναχωρηση απο Πειραια 16:οο αφιξη Σουδα 22:00 , αναχωρηση απο Σουδα 00:00 και αφιξη πειραια 06:00 (καθημερινα)
> ΛΑΤΩ ως εχει κανονικα. 
> Δηλαδη μερα παρα μερα θα φευγουν 3 πλοια απο Σουδα με αναχωρησεις 21:00 - 23:00 - 00:00 :grin:
> Σημερα παντως ακουγοταν παρα πολυ εντονα αυτο..Θα διξει ο χρονος βεβαια.
> Καληνυχτα!!!


Αν κατέβει το OLYMPIC CHAMPION στα Χανιά, κάποιο πλοίο περισσεύει στη γραμμή. Γιατί όχι το ΛΑΤΩ;

----------


## kythnos

> Ο "μιχαλης79", στο θέμα "Γραμμή Πειραιάς - Χανιά" στις 13-05-10 είχε γράψει:
> 
> Αν κατέβει το OLYMPIC CHAMPION στα Χανιά, κάποιο πλοίο περισσεύει στη γραμμή. Γιατί όχι το ΛΑΤΩ;


Κάποιο περισσεύει και κάποιο λείπει όμως..... :Confused:  :Confused: (ποιο θα μπεί στην θέση του olympic champion στην Ιταλία :Confused: , την προηγούμενη φορά η ΑΝΕΚ είχε ναυλώσει syperfast τώρα όμως δεν υπάρχει πιστεύω τέτοια πιθανότητα)

----------


## mitsakos

> Κάποιο περισσεύει και κάποιο λείπει όμως.....(ποιο θα μπεί στην θέση του olympic champion στην Ιταλία, την προηγούμενη φορά η ΑΝΕΚ είχε ναυλώσει syperfast τώρα όμως δεν υπάρχει πιστεύω τέτοια πιθανότητα)



μην ξεχναμε ομως οτι σε ενα μηνα ερχεται το CRUISE OLYMPIA αρα μαλλον ο ικαρος πωλειται.... οποτε θα ηταν καλη κινηση η αποκτηση του απο την ανεκ. ουτε το CHAMPION θα φυγει απο την ανκονα ουτε θα χρειαστει να ναυλωση αλλο πλοιο αν οντος θελει να βαλει καποιο πιο γρηγορο στην γραμμη για ανταγωνισμο

----------


## vageliss23

Με ένα σωρό ζημιές καθώς και τις ταμειακές υποχρεώσεις προς τον Γκριμάλντι για την αγορά της HSW, δεν είναι εύκολο να χρηματοδοτηθεί η αγορά του Ίκαρου.

(Χωρια βέβαια ότι έτσι η πολυτυπία του στόλου αυξάνεται ακόμα περισσότερο)

----------


## Leo

Παιδιά μην πλατιάσουμε το θέμα εδώ. Δεν έχει νόημα να μιλάμε με υποθέσεις, αν υπάρξει τέτοιο σενάριο θα το συζητήσουμε στο θέμα του Ίκαρου.

----------


## vinman

*Aναχώρηση απο τον Πειραιά την Μ.Πέμπτη!
Για τον Konigi!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91279

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

στις 11/6 το ΛΑΤΩ αλλαζει πλωρες και παει στην γραμμη ηρακλειο-πειραιας προς αντικατασταση του ΚΡΗΤΗ 1...

----------


## gtogias

Αν καπνίζει λέει? Βραδυνή αναχώρηση από το μεγάλο λιμάνι με μπόλικο ντουμάνι:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91659

----------


## nautical96

> στις 11/6 το ΛΑΤΩ αλλαζει πλωρες και παει στην γραμμη ηρακλειο-πειραιας προς αντικατασταση του ΚΡΗΤΗ 1...


για πόσο καιρό θα έρθει το ΚΡΗΤΗ στα Χανια?

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Το ΚΡΗΤΗ 1 θα παει πατρα και θα κατεβει το τσαμπιον να κανει δρομολογια μαζι με το ελυρος..

----------


## opelmanos

> Αν καπνίζει λέει? Βραδυνή αναχώρηση από το μεγάλο λιμάνι με μπόλικο ντουμάνι:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91659


 Καλά τι μου λές  για Μυτριδιώτισα αυτό μόνο φωτιά που δεν πηρς

----------


## opelmanos

> Αν καπνίζει λέει? Βραδυνή αναχώρηση από το μεγάλο λιμάνι με μπόλικο ντουμάνι:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91659


Καλά τι μου λές για Μυτριδιώτισα αυτό μόνο φωτιά που δεν πηρε.Τέτοιο πράγμα δεν έχω ξαναδεί ποτέ στην ζωή μου

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Δηλαδη θα στειλουν στην βενετια το ΚΡΗΤΗ και θα κατεβασουν στην Ανκονα ενα απο τα ΛΕΥΚΑ ΟΡΗ/ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ Β.?

----------


## nautical96

σίγουρη θα είναι η αντικατάσταση?γιατί μπαίνω στο site της ανεκ και στο openseas και λέει ΛΑΤΩ-ΕΛΥΡΟΣ αυτή την περιοδο

----------


## Thanasis89

> Αν καπνίζει λέει? Βραδυνή αναχώρηση από το μεγάλο λιμάνι με μπόλικο ντουμάνι



Πραγματικά τραγική εικόνα ! 
Σφίγγουν τα πράγματα (οικονομικά) ;

----------


## konigi

¶φιξη πρίν απο μισή ώρα στη Σούδα!!!
Αφιερωμένες σε όλους σας!!!

P6010009.JPG

P6010022.JPG

P6010024.JPG

P6010034.JPG

P6010043.JPG

----------


## manos75

μα καλα τι ειναι αυτο που βγαζει θα γεμισει καυσαεριο ολη την σουδα.τι το ταιζουν :Razz:

----------


## diagoras

Ξεπροβαλλει μπροστα απ το παλατι και κατευθυνεται προς την μπουκα 
136.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> μα καλα τι ειναι αυτο που βγαζει θα γεμισει καυσαεριο ολη την σουδα.τι το ταιζουν


Λές και υπάρχει ηφαίστειο πάνω στο πλοίο είναι!!Όλα τα πλοία που έχουν μπαταριστές μηχανές π.χ Λισσός , Κρήτη 2 Κρήτη1 και άλλά καπνίζουν έτσι!!Καλύτερα αυτά παρά οι άνθρωποι.

----------


## Harry14

> Λές και υπάρχει ηφαίστειο πάνω στο πλοίο είναι!!Όλα τα πλοία που έχουν μπαταριστές μηχανές π.χ Λισσός , Κρήτη 2 Κρήτη1 και άλλά καπνίζουν έτσι!!Καλύτερα αυτά παρά οι άνθρωποι.


Αλλα το Λατω ειναι το κατι αλλο! Ειδικα οταν γυρναει απο προσω αναποδα και το αντιστροφο νομιζεις οτι θα πνιγεις απο τα ντουμανια!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Λές και υπάρχει ηφαίστειο πάνω στο πλοίο είναι!!Όλα τα πλοία που έχουν μπαταριστές μηχανές π.χ Λισσός , Κρήτη 2 Κρήτη1 και άλλά καπνίζουν έτσι!!Καλύτερα αυτά παρά οι άνθρωποι.


Δεν διαφωνω σε οσα γραφεις αλλα γιατι ολα τα βαπορια του παραδειγματος ειναι της ΑΝΕΚ; Δεν υπερασπιζομαι την ΑΝΕΚ αλλα με ενοχλει η μονοπλευρη αντιμετωπιση των πραγματων. Εχουμε τοσα παλια βαπορια στην ακτοπλοια και πολλα απο αυτα ειναι καπνοδοχοι μεσα σε αυτα ΚΑΙ βαπορια της ΑΝΕΚ!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Δεν διαφωνω σε οσα γραφεις αλλα γιατι ολα τα βαπορια του παραδειγματος ειναι τις ΑΝΕΚ; Δεν υπερασπιζομαι την ΑΝΕΚ αλλα με ενοχλει η μονοπλευρη αντιμετωπιση των πραγματων. Εχουμε τοσα παλια βαπορια στην ακτοπλοια και πολλα απο αυτα ειναι καπνοδοχοι μεσα σε αυτα ΚΑΙ βαπορια της ΑΝΕΚ!!!


Φίλε μου Νιόνιο παράδειγμα έφερα,Αυτά τα πλοία γνωρίζω οτί έχουν τέτοιες μηχανές και αυτά αναφέρω δεν το είπα ούτε κατηγορηματικά για την εταιρεία ούτε μονόπλευρα :Wink: Αν διάβασεις σωστά το μύνημα μου θα δείς οτί μετά από αυτά τα πλοία έγραψα την λέξη *και άλλα*.Από εκεί μπορείς να καταλάβεις οτί δεν βλέπω μονόπλευρα κάτι

----------


## diagoras

Προτεινω να σταματησει το θεμα με την καπνα.Ας παρατηρησει καποιος και τα highspeed οταν ανοιγουν στροφες.Ειναι λογικο να βγαινει καπνος απο ενα καραβι ειδικα οταν ανοιγει στροφες κι οταν ειναι και καποιας ηλικιας ειναι λογικο να βγαινει λιγος παραπανω

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Κάρβουνο καίνε όλα πλέον....και τα μέν και τα δε.......ποιό οικονομικό από το πετρέλαιο  :Wink:

----------


## marsant

Πολυ ντουμανι ρε αδερφια παντως,προσωπικα και εγω δεν εχω ξαναδει πλοιο να βγαζει τοσο καπνο.Μαλλον η ποιοτητα καυσιμου ναι φταιει.Παλι καλα που δεν παει πανω στους επιβατες γιατι θα γινοντουσταν μαυροι και θα φαινοντουσταν μονο τα δοντια τους:mrgreen:

----------


## MILTIADIS

Δεν νομιζω να φταει η ποιοτητα του καυσιμου φιλε Μαρινο,εκτος αν το λατω καταναλωνει ειδικη τροφη! :Very Happy: Ουτε και η εταιρεια απο την αλλη..Ισως να ειναι θεμα του ιδιου του πλοιου αν αναλογιστουμε οτι και το αδερφο πλοιο ερωτοκριτος βγαζει απιστευτο ντουμανι και μαυριζει καθε τοσο την πατρα.Δεν γνωριζω και πολλα απο μηχανες πλοιων,απλα σκεφτομενος οτι τα δυο αυτα βαπορια ειναι τα πιο μουτζουρικα που κυκλοφορουν και ειναι και αδερφα πιθανολογω οτι ισως να ειναι κατασκευαστικο το ολο θεμα.

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

13/6 θα γινει η αλλαγη δρομολογιων ηρακλειο-πειραιας για το ΛΑΤΩ..

----------


## nautical96

> 13/6 θα γινει η αλλαγη δρομολογιων ηρακλειο-πειραιας για το ΛΑΤΩ..


και στην θέση του πιο θα μπεί?

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> και στην θέση του πιο θα μπεί?


το ολυμπικ τσαμπιον.. :Smile:

----------


## MILTIADIS

φιλε τωρα πηρα τηλεφωνο στην ανεκ κ μου ειπαν οτι κατι τετοιο δεν ισχυει....η μας κανεισ πλακα η' καποιος εκει στο λατω σας κανει πλακα..

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

> φιλε τωρα πηρα τηλεφωνο στην ανεκ κ μου ειπαν οτι κατι τετοιο δεν ισχυει....η μας κανεισ πλακα η' καποιος εκει στο λατω σας κανει πλακα..



υπομονη μεχρι τις 13 να δουμε αν ειναι πλακα η οχι.. :Razz:

----------


## MILTIADIS

οκ!!εγω παντως ρωτησα για ολο τον ιουνιο(γιατι θα ταξιδεψω τελη τ μηνα)και μου ειπανε οτι θα ειναι το λατω στα χανια

----------


## opelmanos

> οκ!!εγω παντως ρωτησα για ολο τον ιουνιο(γιατι θα ταξιδεψω τελη τ μηνα)και μου ειπανε οτι θα ειναι το λατω στα χανια


 Παιδιά από περιέργια εγώ πήρα και εγώ το πρακτορείο εδώ στην Μυτιλήνη και μου είπαν ότι δεν γνωρίζουν τίποτα ακόμα για τα δρομολόγια του Λατώ. :Sad:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Παιδιά από περιέργια εγώ πήρα και εγώ το πρακτορείο εδώ στην Μυτιλήνη και μου είπαν ότι δεν γνωρίζουν τίποτα ακόμα για τα δρομολόγια του Λατώ.


Ekτός και αν βαριόταν να σου πούνε...

----------


## nautical96

πάντως εγώ στις 16 με 17 Ιουνιου ταξιδεύω απο Χανιά με ΑΝΕΚ και για να πώ την αλήθεια δεν θα ήθελα να ταξιδεψω με το ΛΑΤΩ αλλά αν μπεί στην θέση του κανένα ΤΣΑΜΠΙΟΝ....PARTY!!!!!

----------


## Super Jet

Στον Πειραια το Πασχα που μας πέρασε. Αφιερομενη στους φίλους αλλα και στον Παντελή.
ΛΑΤΩ 13.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραία κατάπλωρη φίλε Super Jet. Ευχαριστώ :Razz:

----------


## orisibios

> το ολυμπικ τσαμπιον..


Ποιος τα λεει αυτα??
Εγω αρχες Ιουλη με Λατω φευγω και αρχες Αυγουστου με Λατω γυριζω. Εχω βγαλει εισητηρια.

----------


## polykas

Xθεσινή αναχώρηση για Χανιά... :Very Happy: 

polykas79879870-O797.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Και σημερινη αφιξη στο μεγαλο λιμανι_ 
F/B *Λατω*...Πειραιας 26-6-2010

DSCN1734.jpg
_Για τον φιλο polykas_

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Η ''ντουμανιαρα'' ΛΑΤΩ εχθές 26-06-2010 εν πλώ στον Σαρωνικό,στην προσπέραση μας με το FESTOS PALACE κ αυτή να μας κυνηγά!!Την αφήσαμε μίλια την κακομοίρα!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Aφιερωμένη στον Thanasis89,THEOFILOS-SHIP,giannisk88,diagoras κ βεβαίως βεβαίως στον συνταξιδιώτη MILTIADIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII..............;-)
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95270

----------


## MILTIADIS

Ενταξει μπορει να εγινε η προσπεραση,αλλα τουλαχιστον συνεχισε να πορευεται με αξιοπρεπεια και ηταν,οπως παντα,στην ωρα της η ΛΑΤΩ :Smile: Εγραψε τελεια ομως στον φακο!!Ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση!Ανεβασε και τις αλλες... :Wink:

----------


## nautical96

ΤΟ Λατώ αραγμένο στο λιμάνι του πειραιά στις 21/6

----------


## ελμεψη

Αναχωρηση 26/6 για Κρητη απο το κοκκινο του Πειραια.

DSC_8092(1).JPG

DSC_8098.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Λατω*... Πειραιας καταπλους 26-6-2010.
DSCN1733.jpg

DSCN1735.jpg
_Για τον φιλο nautical96_

----------


## opelmanos

Τα συνηθισμένα ... :Wink: Ευχαριστούμε ΤSS.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Τα συνηθισμένα ...Ευχαριστούμε ΤSS.


 Τι το διαφορετικο θα ηθελες Μανο?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Τι το διαφορετικο θα ηθελες Μανο?


Προφανώς εννοεί από το ίδιο (κλασσικό) σημείο, η ίδια φωτογραφία, απλά με διαφορετικό πλοίο, γιατί όλοι εκεί πάτε και στήνεστε και φωτογραφίζετε.. :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Και που να παμε   μηπως να παρουμε ελικοπτερο? η να σταματησουμε να φωτογραφιζουμε?

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Και που να παμε   μηπως να παρουμε ελικοπτερο? η να σταματησουμε να φωτογραφιζουμε?


Μπορουμε να βουτηξουμε να βγαλουμε υποβρυχιες!!!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Σωστος ο Tasos@@@ απο δω και περα υποβρυχιες   φωτο!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ανα γεια σου... Κάτι πρωτότυπο.. Υποβρύχιες...:mrgreen:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Λατω*...Πειραιας 26-6-2010.
DSCN1741.jpg
Χαρισμενη στους φιλους Tasos@@@,opelmanos,Akis Dionisis

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ωραίος....

----------


## opelmanos

> F/B *Λατω*...Πειραιας 26-6-2010.
> DSCN1741.jpg
> Χαρισμενη στους φιλους Tasos@@@,opelmanos,Akis Dionisis


 Οφείλω να ομολογήσω οτί πρώτη φορά το βλέπω με ανοιχτό τον πλωρίο καταπέλτη να ξεφορτώνει!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Μανο επειδη μου ζητησες κατι διαφορετικο!

----------


## opelmanos

> Μανο επειδη μου ζητησες κατι διαφορετικο!


Xα χα ωραίος δάσκαλε!!:mrgreen:.Ξέρουμε τελικά αν θα αλλάξουνε τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου?

----------


## orisibios

> Οφείλω να ομολογήσω οτί πρώτη φορά το βλέπω με ανοιχτό τον πλωρίο καταπέλτη να ξεφορτώνει!!!


Και περισυ στα ημερησια ειχα βγει αρκετες φορες απο μπροστα..
Το κανουν για να αδειαζει πιο γρηγορα γιατι εχει να φορτωσει αμεσως μετα.

----------


## lissos

Τελικά αυτο το βαπορί με κυνηγάει... Δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω διαφορετικά.
Και φέτος πάω κάτω με το Λατουδάκι λοιπόν.
Και πάνω που λεώ κάθε χρόνο ότι αυτή είναι και η τελευταία φορά που ταξιδευώ με αυτό το σκαρί, η σχέση μίσους και πάθους τελικά ανανεώνεται...

- Δεν είναι Έλυρος :mrgreen:
+ Έχει τον τελικό του Μουντιάλ εκείνη την μέρα :mrgreen:
+/- Αν βρούμε και κάπου να αράξουμε, καλά θα είναι :lol:


Αλλά οκ, δεν γκρινιάζω άλλο, αλλώστε μισώ να το λατρεύω αυτό το πλοίο.

( ευχαριστώ το nautilia.gr που μου δίνει το δικαιώμα να ξεσπάσω :P )

----------


## vinman

*Σάββατο 10 Ιουλίου πάνω απο το Highspeed4!
Για τους φίλους Konigi,Trakman,Thanasis89,dokimakos21,Captain_nion  ios,
Sylver23!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97595

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Αύριο στις 21:00 το βράδυ αναχωρώ με την γηραιά κυρία των Χανιών, για ένα όμορφο αλλά σύντομο ταξιδάκι στην Μεγαλόνησο, στο οποίο σίγουρα θα μαζέψω αρκετό υλικό..*
P7123059.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλά να περάσεις φίλε Nissos Mykonos. Εμείς περιμένουμε!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Χτες το βράδυ στον Πειραιά, λίγο πριν την αναχώρησή του ενώ από μπροστά του το Κρήτη Ι έχει χαράξει ρώτα για την Μεγαλόνησο, αφιερωμένο στους: Trakman, Vinman, pantelis2009, TSS Apollon

DSCN0036.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε aegeanspeedlines :Wink:

----------


## DeepBlue

Χθεσινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά.Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου,τους pantelis2009,T.S.S. APOLLON αλλά και Nissos Mykonos που αν κατάλαβα καλά ήταν μέσα. :Wink:  P1040704.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Χθεσινή άφιξη στον Πειραιά.Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου,τους pantelis2009,T.S.S. APOLLON αλλά και Nissos Mykonos που αν κατάλαβα καλά ήταν μέσα. P1040704.jpg


*DeepBlue σε ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση..!Εκείνη την ώρα φωτογράφιζα τους γλάρους και βρισκόμουν στο deck ακριβώς κάτω από τον κύριο που έχει σηκωμένο του χέρι του..!
Για σένα μία φωτογραφία την ώρα που μόλις είχαμε πάρει άδεια για να μπούμε στο λιμάνι..!* 
P7188762.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε DeepBlue και ανταποδίδω. χαρισμένη επίσης σε Nissos Mykonos, T.S.S. APOLLON, aegeanspeedlines & vinman :Razz:  

ΛΑΤΩ 01 13-07-2010.jpg

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε DeepBlue και ανταποδίδω. χαρισμένη επίσης σε Nissos Mykonos, T.S.S. APOLLON, aegeanspeedlines & vinman 
> 
> ΛΑΤΩ 01 13-07-2010.jpg


Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Πολύ ωραία φώτο!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Και αλλη μια αφιξη στον πειραια

ΛΑΤΟ.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Λατώ στην Σούδα στις 18-7-2010...*
P7187251.JPG

----------


## konigi

Σημερινή άφιξη...με πολύ νέφος...

DSC01906.JPG

DSC01909.JPG

DSC01915.JPG

----------


## gnikles

> Σημερινή άφιξη...με πολύ νέφος...
> 
> DSC01906.JPG
> 
> DSC01909.JPG
> 
> DSC01915.JPG


 Πωωωω που είσαι Μανώλη μου να δεις!!!Τέλειες φωτογραφίες!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## lissos

Αν δεν ήξερα το Lato, θα έλεγα πως το ντουμάνι είναι έργο photoshop!  :Very Happy:

----------


## manos75

οχι αλλο καρβουνο στη μηχανη ρεεεεεεεεεεε ντουμανιασαμε ολα τα χανια.:roll:

----------


## konigi

Σούδα 28.08.2010
Για όλους σας.

DSC02003.JPG

----------


## Chris_Chania

Το Λατώ ένα καλοκαιρινό σούρουπο στη Σούδα παρέα με τον μόνιμο κάτοικο εκεί, το Σφακιά 1.

P1030271.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ωραιος ο φιλος, πολυ ιδιαιτερη γωνια ληψης!!!

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Ωραιος ο φιλος, πολυ ιδιαιτερη γωνια ληψης!!!


Σ ευχαριστώ, η φωτογραφία τραβήχθηκε απο την Μαλάξα, μια περιοχή με καταπληκτική θέα στον κόλπο της Σούδας...

----------


## Chris_Chania

Και μια ακόμα, από την ίδια περιοχή. Η ποιότητα δεν είναι τέλεια λόγω του μεγάλου ζουμ που χρησιμοποιήθηκε εξαιτίας της μεγάλης απόστασης.

P1030298.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Σ ευχαριστώ, η φωτογραφία τραβήχθηκε απο την Μαλάξα, μια περιοχή με καταπληκτική θέα στον κόλπο της Σούδας...


Ναι ναι ξερω που ειναι η Μαλαξα. Πολυ καλη ιδεα να φωτογραφισεις απο 'κει πανω!!!

----------


## Markosm

Αλλη μία από εμένα από εκέι πάνω αλλά από τις 03-09-06 χωρίς zoom παρέα μαζί με το Αρχάγγελος. Και άλλη μία όταν φτάσαμε Πειραιά (το τελευταίο του ημερήσιο για εκείνο το καλοκαίρι αν θυμάμαι καλά).

----------


## vinman

*Στον Σαρωνικό το Σάββατο 10 Ιουλίου!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105571

----------


## Joyrider

Υπάρχει μιά καταγγελία για το πλοίο στο "Tromaktiko" αλλά λόγω της πολύ μούφας που παίζει σ' αυτό το μπλόγκ και στην ανωνυμία δεν την υιοθετώ καθόλου.

http://www.tromaktiko.net/2010/09/10...a%ce%b5%cf%84/

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Υπάρχει μιά καταγγελία για το πλοίο στο "Tromaktiko" αλλά λόγω της πολύ μούφας που παίζει σ' αυτό το μπλόγκ και στην ανωνυμία δεν την υιοθετώ καθόλου.
> 
> http://www.tromaktiko.net/2010/09/10...a%ce%b5%cf%84/


Καλα την χριστιανη δεν την ενημερωσε κανεις οτι η ΑΝΕΚ παρεχει ταξιδιωτικη ασφαλεια στην INTERAMERICAN μια βδομαδα μετα το ταξιδι να παρει και μια δευτερη γνωμη βρε αδερφε

----------


## MILTIADIS

Και που ξερεις οτι ο γιατρος που πηγε δεν ηταν της INTERAMERICAN??εν ολιγοις τι πιστευεις οτι θα συνεβαινε αν πηγαινε στην ιντεραμερικαν τελικα,θα της ελεγαν οτι δεν την τσιμπησε κοριος αλλα δακος? :Very Happy: εκει ειναι το θεμα?Αν και εχω δει διαφορα στο συγκεκριμενο πλοιο η καθαριοτητα του ειναι αδιαμφισβητιτη.Ισως να ειναι αλλη μια στημενη καταγγελια φιλοι μου!

----------


## sylver23

Επειδή ήμουν πρόσφατα φαντάρος και αυτό το θέμα με τους κοριούς το έχω ζήσει για τα καλα (αν και την γλυτωσα και δεν με τσιμπήσανε)
Ακόμα και αλήθεια να ναι εφόσον η κυρία στρώνει το sleeping bag οπου να ναι ποιος μας λέει οτι δεν τους κουβαλούσε μαζί (κάτι που συνιθίζεται).
Επίσης τους κοριούς τους κουβαλάμε με τα παπούτσια μας οπότε μπορεί να έτυχε και να βρέθηκε στην μοκέτα ως λαθρεπιβάτης :Razz: 

Μα συγνώμη αλλά στο πάτωμα έστρωσε και διαμαρτύρεται για κοριούς ??Αν είναι δυνατόν.Κάτι απαιτήσεις....Αχ παραξενιά που μας δέρνει...

(υ.γ μιας και εγώ είμαι παράξενος -το πλοίο Λατώ κυρία αναγνώστρια γράφεται με Ω -Η *Λατώ* ήταν αρχαία πόλη της Κρήτης[1], τα ερείπια της οποίας βρίσκονται περίπου 3 χιλιόμετρα από το χωριό Κριτσά στο νομό Λασιθίου. )

----------


## Apostolos

Το τελευταίο διάστημα έχει δημιουργηθεί μεγάλο πρόβλημα στα ακτοπλοϊκά με τους κοριούς. Λόγω της αύξησης διακίνησης λαθρομεταναστών και κατωτέρου βιοτικά ανθρώπων έχουν επιφέρει και αύξηση των κρουσμάτων από τσιμπήματα κοριών. Το ίδιο έχει συμβεί σε όλα τα πλοία της ΝΕΛ ΑΝΕΚ ακόμα και στα πολυδιαφημισμένα Blue Star που η σύζυγός μου ταξιδέψει το καλοκαίρι και γέμισε τσιμπήματα από κοριούς. Ξέρω ότι όλες οι εταιρίες και τα πληρώματα καταβάλουν κάθε προσπάθεια άλλα είναι αδύνατον να τα βάλεις με τις ορδές των άπλυτων μολυσμένων ανθρώπων που κατακλύζουν τα πλοία μας. Ξέρω ότι στην ΑΝΕΚ τουλάχιστο οι ψεκασμοί είναι τουλάχιστο εβδομαδιαίοι και μετά από κάθε κρούσμα γίνετε και ενδιάμεσος... Φαντάζομαι απο παλαιότερη εμπειρία μου αυτό συμβαίνει σε όλες τις εταιρίες!
Μεγάλο πρόβλημα που ζητά λύση από το κράτος και την εθνική υγεία...

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Γι αυτο φιλοι μου στα καταστρωματα εκει στη λαμαρινα που δεν πιανει τιποτα μονο λιγο νερακι απο το σπρευ αν εχει θαλασσα

----------


## nippon

Το παρελθον.....
20081106181549.jpg
ΠΗΓΗ:teikisen.blog84.fc2.com

----------


## BEN BRUCE

[QUOTE=nippon;387385]Το παρελθον.....
20081106181549.jpg
ΠΗΓΗ:teikisen.blog84.fc2.com[/QUOT

Ωραιοτατο και στο παρελθον, οπως και η φωτο

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σημερα το πρωι περιμενοντας την παρθενικη αφιξη του Εξπρες Πηγασος στη Σουδα το φως φωτιζε γλυκα τον αειθαλη Ιαπωνα!!!

Lato_Souda_17_9_2010.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

παντως πιστευω οτι του λειπουν πολυ τα δρακακια απο την πλωρη του....γνωμη μου παντα

----------


## vinman

*Σήμερα τα ξημερώματα έχοντας περάσει τα φανάρια του Πειραιά!
Για τους φίλους Leo,Trakman,Konigi,Captain_Nionios,captain,dokimak  os21!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106773

----------


## captain

*...Βάλτε τον στο κόκκινο*
*και νύχτα και πρωί*
*.....να δείτε τι σημαίνει*
*τρέλα καραβολατρική!!!!*


_Υ.Γ Στο πράσινο βάλτε τον dokimako21 & κλείσαμε......_

----------


## leonidas

Για τον φίλο Μάνο(vinman)  :Very Happy: 

Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά 6/4/2010  :Cool: 

DSCN4817.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Σε ευχαριστώ Λεωνίδα για την υπέροχη φωτογραφία...και ανταποδίδω!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107150

*Αφιερωμένη επίσης στους φίλους Konigi,TSS APOLLON,Sylver23,costaser!*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστω φιλε vinman!   Πανεμορφη νυχτερινη ληψη!!!

----------


## Markosm

Το Λατώ από την πρύμη με μεσίστια σημαία λόγω της Μεγάλης Παρασκευής στις 21-04-06 από Πειραιά - Ηράκλειο.

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

10/10-15/11 η ετησια του και η αντικατασταση του απο το ΕΛ,ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟ

----------


## vinman

*...άλλη μία για όλους τους φίλους..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108459

----------


## konigi

Και μια απο τους φίλους για σένα!!!!!

DSC02192.JPG

----------


## Markosm

Πολύ ωραίες νυχτερινές φωτογραφίες. Ευχαριστούμε ! Κι από εμένα, ανατολή στο ΛΑΤΩ λίγο έξω από το Ηράκλειο (νησί Ντία) στις 21-04-06 .

----------


## dokimakos21

ΛΑΤΩ - Στην Σουδα 5.9.2010
P9053702.jpg


Για τους Konigi,Captain_Nionios,Trakman,Vinman...

----------


## Apostolos

Αφού το αδελφο του πάει για σκραπ λόγω μη εναρμονισμού με τις νέες απαιτήσεις των κανονισμων αυτό πως συνεχίζει κανονικά? Εχει υποστεί κάποια ιδιαίτερη μετατροπή?

----------


## konigi

Υπάρχει μήπως κάποια φώτο απο κάποιο δεξαμενισμό του πλοίου?

----------


## Markosm

Μανούβρα στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου στις 21-04-06 ,το ντουμάνι είναι νομίζω από το ανάποδα των μπαταριστών μηχανών ?

----------


## konigi

Το ταλαιπωρημένο και συνάμα γερασμένο Λατώ σήμερα το πρωί στη Σούδα.
Μια ερώτηση θέλω να κάνω.
Στο πλοίο ούτε τα ύφαλα βάφτηκαν ούτε εξωτερικα οι πλευρές!!!
Τι γινόταν λοιπόν τόσες μέρες που έλειπε απο τη γραμμή???
Απλά ξεκούραση για πλοίο και πλήρωμα ή κατι άλλο?

DSC02446.JPG

----------


## ιθακη

> Το ταλαιπωρημένο και συνάμα γερασμένο Λατώ σήμερα το πρωί στη Σούδα.
> Μια ερώτηση θέλω να κάνω.
> Στο πλοίο ούτε τα ύφαλα βάφτηκαν ούτε εξωτερικα οι πλευρές!!!
> Τι γινόταν λοιπόν τόσες μέρες που έλειπε απο τη γραμμή???
> Απλά ξεκούραση για πλοίο και πλήρωμα ή κατι άλλο?
> 
> DSC02446.JPG


οσες μερες το εβλεπα στο Περαμα ηταν αραγμενο κοντα στο Αριαδνη και επικρατουσε μια γενικη σιγη

----------


## eytyhis128

Μηπως ετοιμαζεται να ακολουθηση το ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ.

----------


## konigi

Mήπως όμως με κάποιο τρόπο πέρασε αυτό που δεν πέρασε το αδελφάκι???
και απλά έπρεπε να φανεί πως κάτι πέρασε και γιαυτό ήταν τόσες μέρες Πέραμα χωρις ίχνος συντήρησης?

----------


## MILTIADIS

Το αν περασε και τι περασε ισως να μην το γνωριζει κανεις μας,ελπιζω τουλαχιστον να του κανανε καμια απολυμανση εσωτερικα,γιατι εχω πετυχει τον τελευταιο ενα χρονο τις 3-4 φορες που εχω ταξιδεψει μαζι του διαφορα''περιεργα''.. :Smile:

----------


## konigi

Δεν είναι έτσι φίλε ΜΙΛΤΙΑΔΗ.
Συγνώμη,τι διαφορά είχε με τον Ερωτόκριτο?Ιδια πλοία δεν είναι? Ίδια ηλικία δεν έχουν? Κόσμο πέρνουν!!! Όχι ζώα!!!
Επειδή δηλαδή η ΑΝΕΚ ε'ιναι αυτή που είναι, και με λίγο λάδωμα παραπανω παει να πεί πως περνάμε τις επιθεωρήσεις και τα στάνταρ?
Τί λετε καλε?
Οι ψυχές είναι ψυχές!!!
Ανεξάρτητα απο ονομασία της κάθε εταιρίας!!
Για να σοβαρευτούμε λιγάκι!!!
Ξέρω πως ίσως το βλέπουν υψηλόβαθμα στελέχοι εταιριών αυτό το μύνημα αλλα αν δεν ήταν αυτοι που είναι και ταξίδευαν με πλοία που έχουν περάσει επιθεωρήσεις με τέτοιους τρόπους και τους συνέβαινε το οτιδήποτε, χτύπα ξύλο, τι θα έλεγαν μετά? Που θα έριχναν ευθύνες?
Συγνώμη για το ύφος μου και ξέρετε όλοι πως δεν το συνηθίζω αυτο, δεν δέχομαι όμως να βάζουμε το συμφέρον πάνω απο την ζωη κανενός.

----------


## yoR

Μια χαρά είναι το πλοίο παιδιά και αυτά περί λαδώματος konigi δεν ξερεις αν γινονται και δεν μπορεις να τα λες έτσι μόνο για όποια εταιρεία δε σου αρέσει. Υπάρχουν δεκάδες πλοία στην Ελλάδα αυτή τη στιγμή που δεν είναι 5ετίας δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί τα βάζετε με την ΑΝΕΚ. Και της ΝΕΛ είναι 35 και βάλε και το ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΥ και πολλά άλλα. Στο τομέα της ασφάλειας μια χαρά είναι και καθαρό το κρατούν και αξιόλογο πλήρωμα και καπετάνιο έχει και όλα. Όσο για τα ψιλοπεριέργα ακόμα και στα SUPERFAST θα δείς γιατι το πλοίο δεν λερώνει μόνο του "ανορθόδοξα" τις τουαλέτες ούτε βγάζει κοριούς από μόνο του ούτε μπορεί κανείς να σου μισθώνει ένα καμαρώτο για κάθε επιβάτη να καθαρίζει τη βρωμιά που αφήνει   πίσω του κάθε πεντάλεπτο. Αυτά ισχύουν για όλες τις εταιρείες ΟΛΕΣ προσπαθούν για το καλύτερο και νομίζω πως σαν καραβολατρικό σάιτ θα έπρεπε να το σεβόμασταν αυτό για όλες. Απορώ πως έχει ακόμα το banner της η ΑΝΕΚ ακόμα στο nautilia.gr με όσα της έχετε σούρει!! 

συγνώμη για το πάθος μου αλλά κατά καιρούς γράφονται ότι να ναι και κρίνονται μόνο μερικά επιλεκτικά!!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Δεν είναι έτσι φίλε ΜΙΛΤΙΑΔΗ.
> Συγνώμη,τι διαφορά είχε με τον Ερωτόκριτο?Ιδια πλοία δεν είναι? Ίδια ηλικία δεν έχουν? Κόσμο πέρνουν!!! Όχι ζώα!!!
> Επειδή δηλαδή η ΑΝΕΚ ε'ιναι αυτή που είναι, και με λίγο λάδωμα παραπανω παει να πεί πως περνάμε τις επιθεωρήσεις και τα στάνταρ?
> Τί λετε καλε?
> Οι ψυχές είναι ψυχές!!!
> Ανεξάρτητα απο ονομασία της κάθε εταιρίας!!
> Για να σοβαρευτούμε λιγάκι!!!
> Ξέρω πως ίσως το βλέπουν υψηλόβαθμα στελέχοι εταιριών αυτό το μύνημα αλλα αν δεν ήταν αυτοι που είναι και ταξίδευαν με πλοία που έχουν περάσει επιθεωρήσεις με τέτοιους τρόπους και τους συνέβαινε το οτιδήποτε, χτύπα ξύλο, τι θα έλεγαν μετά? Που θα έριχναν ευθύνες?
> Συγνώμη για το ύφος μου και ξέρετε όλοι πως δεν το συνηθίζω αυτο, δεν δέχομαι όμως να βάζουμε το συμφέρον πάνω απο την ζωη κανενός.


Εεε φιλε konigi τι σχεση εχουν αυτα που μου απαντας με αυτα που εγραψα εγω?? :Confused: εγω απλα ειπα οτι μεσα ηθελε καθαρισμα απο καιρο και τιποτα παραπανω,ειδες να ειπα τιποτα για λαδωμα???!!

 Με το ''τι περασε και αν περασε'' εννουσα αν εδεσε λογω δεξαμενισμου η' λογω απλης ακινησιας για αλλους λογους..

----------


## konigi

> Μια χαρά είναι το πλοίο παιδιά και αυτά περί λαδώματος konigi δεν ξερεις αν γινονται και δεν μπορεις να τα λες έτσι μόνο για όποια εταιρεία δε σου αρέσει. Υπάρχουν δεκάδες πλοία στην Ελλάδα αυτή τη στιγμή που δεν είναι 5ετίας δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί τα βάζετε με την ΑΝΕΚ. Και της ΝΕΛ είναι 35 και βάλε και το ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΥ και πολλά άλλα. Στο τομέα της ασφάλειας μια χαρά είναι και καθαρό το κρατούν και αξιόλογο πλήρωμα και καπετάνιο έχει και όλα. Όσο για τα ψιλοπεριέργα ακόμα και στα SUPERFAST θα δείς γιατι το πλοίο δεν λερώνει μόνο του "ανορθόδοξα" τις τουαλέτες ούτε βγάζει κοριούς από μόνο του ούτε μπορεί κανείς να σου μισθώνει ένα καμαρώτο για κάθε επιβάτη να καθαρίζει τη βρωμιά που αφήνει   πίσω του κάθε πεντάλεπτο. Αυτά ισχύουν για όλες τις εταιρείες ΟΛΕΣ προσπαθούν για το καλύτερο και νομίζω πως σαν καραβολατρικό σάιτ θα έπρεπε να το σεβόμασταν αυτό για όλες. Απορώ πως έχει ακόμα το banner της η ΑΝΕΚ ακόμα στο nautilia.gr με όσα της έχετε σούρει!! 
> συγνώμη για το πάθος μου αλλά κατά καιρούς γράφονται ότι να ναι και κρίνονται μόνο μερικά επιλεκτικά!!!


Φίλε yoR αμα τα έτρωγες και εσυ στα μούτρα τόσα χρόνια την ίδια γνώμη θα είχες και χειρότερη μη σου πω!!!
Και δεν γράφετε ότι να'ναι εδω μέσα!!Να είσαι σίγουρος για αυτο!!!
Όσο για λαδώματα ξέρουμε όλοι στον κλάδο τι γίνετε, απλά κάποιοι είτε φοβούνται να μιλήσουν είτε είναι και αυτοί στο κόλπο!!
Όσο για την ΑΝΕΚ δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα με την εταιρία!!!
Απλά αυτό έγινε τώρα σε αυτήν!!
Αν ήταν κάποια αλλη θα έλεγα για εκείνη!!
Φίλε μου ΜΙΛΤΙΑΔΗ  δε απάντησα προσωπικά σε σένα!!
Γενικά μίλησα για το τι γίνεται!!!

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Συγγνώμη για την παρέμβαση, αλλά νομίζω ότι η συζήτηση έχει ξεφύγει. Αν κάποιος έχει στοιχεία που αποδεικνύουν το οτιδήποτε, τότε ας απευθυνθεί στον αρμόδιο εισαγγελέα. Πίσω από την ανωνυμία του διαδικτύου, ο καθένας μπορεί να υποστηρίζει ότι θέλει. Χωρίς στοιχεία, θεωρώ τουλάχιστον απαράδεκτο να κατηγορούμε μια εταιρεία και τα στελέχη της.

----------


## yoR

τι εννοείς τα τρως στα μούτρα; ταξιδευεις συνέχεια με το ΛΑΤΩ; αυτό  καταλαβαίνω. Και γω ταξιδεύω και με το ΛΑΤΩ για αυτο στα λέω. Και με τα ΟΡΑΪΖΟΝ ταξιδεύω και με πολλά άλλα και όλα μια χαρά πλοία είναι με τα αρνητικά τους και τα θετικά τους. Τέλος πάντων όλοι μας μπορει να ξέρουμε ή να υποθέτουμε αλλά αυτό που ήθελα να δείξω είναι ότι σε μερικά πλοία βγάζετε τα μαχαίρια και το θάψιμο πάει σύννεφο και σε μερικά άλλα επικρατεί το άβατο! Και για να καταλάβετε τι εννοώ πάρτε παράδειγμα τι γράφετε στη BLUE STAR και τι στην ΑΝΕΚ (που είναι οι και οι δύο εξίσου πολύ καλές εταιρείες) και  πόσα συμβάντα έχουν υποβαθμιστεί εδω π.χ. το ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΥ και πόσα διογκωθεί π.χ. το HIGHSPEED 1.

----------


## konigi

> Συγγνώμη για την παρέμβαση, αλλά νομίζω ότι η συζήτηση έχει ξεφύγει. Αν κάποιος έχει στοιχεία που αποδεικνύουν το οτιδήποτε, τότε ας απευθυνθεί στον αρμόδιο εισαγγελέα. Πίσω από την ανωνυμία του διαδικτύου, ο καθένας μπορεί να υποστηρίζει ότι θέλει. Χωρίς στοιχεία, θεωρώ τουλάχιστον απαράδεκτο να κατηγορούμε μια εταιρεία και τα στελέχη της.


Την επόμενη φορά θα είμαι με την φωτογραφική λοιπόν πανώ απο τα τσιμπούσια κάποιον μέσα στα πλοία!!!
Γιατι αλλίως δεν θα βγάλουμε άκρη!!!

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Τον εισαγγελέα τον ανέφερα για τα λαδωτήρια που αναφέρθηκαν κάπου παραπάνω. Όσο για την καθαριότητα του πλοίου, φαντ'αζομαι ότι το πλήρωμα κάνει ότι μπορεί για να το κρατάει καθαρό και όπως πρέπει.

----------


## marakis stratos

Κυριοι καλημέρα σας και σας συγχαίρω διοτι εδώ γραφεται την ιστορία , το παρελθόν και το παρόν της ελληνικής ναυτιλιας,και δινετε την ευκαιρία και σε εμάς, τους μη ναυτικούς να μαθουμε πραγματα απο τις γνωσεις και τις εμπειρείες σας. Ειμαι 42 ετών και ταξιδεύω άπο μικρο παιδι με τα πλοια της ΑΝΕΚ κυρίως.Τον φετινο Αυγουστο ταξιδεψα με το ΛΑΤΩ με ημερήσιο και με υπέροχο καιρο. Εδωσα όμως υποσχεση στον εαυτό μου ότι δεν θα ξαναταξιδέψω με αυτό το πλοίο.Εγκατάληψη,βρωμιά σκουριές έως και σαπια κάγκελα και το αποκορύφωμα έκοψα το χέρι μου στην κουπαστή αγναντεύοντας.Τελος παντων μικρή ζημιά.Ταξίδεψα παλι μαζί του υποχρεωτικά στις 27 Οκτ (το εισιτήριο ήταν για ΕΛΥΡΟ) Δεν παρατήρησα βελτίωση μετά την συντήρηση που είχε υποστεί. Αλλά θα πώ το εξής.7-8 μποφώρ είχε εκεινο το βράδυ δυτικό καιρό.Το πλοίο είναι ο ορισμός της σιγουριάς και του σταθερού ταξιδιού.Δεν το ειχα ταξιδέψει με τέτοιο καιρο ποτέ.Αναρωτιέμαι.Ενα τόσο καλό πλοίο πρέπει να γίνει καρφίτσες που λέτε και εσείς?Η μήπως να έχει αλλη μεταχείρηση Ευχαριστώ πολυ΄.

----------


## panthiras1

Θέλεις να πεις ότι δεν υπάρχουν κανούργια πλοία σταθερά σαν το ΛΑΤΩ;
Ας μην είμαστε συναισθηματικοί. Το ΛΑΤΩ πρόσφερε. Πρέπει όμως να αντικατασταθεί με κάποιο νέο πλοίο, για να μην κόβουμε τα χέρια μας στην κουπαστή (όπως εσύ τα έκοψες) και για να πηγαίνουμε πιό άνετα και πιό γρήγορα στα Χανιά.


Σημείωση: Η ΑΝΕΚ πρέπει να ανανεώσει τον στόλο της γιατί δεν είναι μόνο το ΛΑΤΩ (όπως στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι μόνο η ΑΝΕΚ που πρέπει να ανανεώσει τον στόλο της)

----------


## Markosm

Το ΛΑΤΩ στο Πειραιά πριν την αναχώρηση του για Σούδα στις 28-07-06.

----------


## marakis stratos

Φίλε panthiras1 δεν προκειται για ιδιαίτερο  συναισθηματισμο  απέναντι στο LATO. Κατά την γνώμη μου όλο το NAUTILIA είναι ένας συναισθηματισμός και αυτή  είναι και η μοναδικότητά του.Σχετικά με το θέμα μας, σαφώς και υπάρχουν σταθερότατα νέα πλοία,και γρηγορότερα και πολυτελέστερα κλπ κλπ.Με την διαφορά όμως ότι μετατρέπουν την ομορφιά του θαλλάσιου  ταξιδιού σε καθαρά εμπορική διαδικασία.Δηλαδή. Μπες μέσα,κατσε στην θέση σου, μην βγείς έξω να νιώσεις την θάλλασα γιατί θέλω να σε κρατήσω στο ωραίο τεχνητό μου περιβάλον,και κατέβα γρήγορα να ανέβει ο άλλος.
Παρακαλώ ΄όπου κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με. Σίγουρα όλα χρειάζονται, και το γρήγορο αλλά και το αληθινό! Ολα όμως.Και πάντα με σεβασμό στην αξιοπρέπεια των επιβατών.Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## konigi

Αισθητή η βελτίωση του πλοίου, εξωτερικά τουλάχιστον,σήμερα.

DSC02448.JPG

DSC02449.JPG

DSC02452.JPG

----------


## CORFU

να εμενε και λιγο χρωμα για το κατω μεροs του καταπελτη :Sad:  :Sad: 
κατα τα αλλα πολυ ομορφεs φωτο :Wink:

----------


## panthiras1

```
Από Panthiras1: Ας μην είμαστε συναισθηματικοί.
```



```
Από marakis stratos: Φίλε panthiras1 δεν προκειται για ιδιαίτερο συναισθηματισμο απέναντι στο LATO.
```

Φίλε marakis stratos δεν εννοούσα εσένα. Εννοούσα όλους μας (μη εξαιρουμένου ούτε και του εαυτού μου) που έχουμε μεγαλώσει με τα πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ και που είμαστε συναισθηματικά δεμένοι μαζί τους. Όμως πρέπει να το πάρουμε απόφαση ότι είναι μηχανήματα και παλιώνουν πιό γρήγορα από εμάς.
Στα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρεις συμφωνώ μαζί σου.

----------


## konigi

Σε όλους σας.

DSC02460.JPG

DSC02485.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

H γιαγιούλα Λατώ στη Σούδα με ανοιχτό το μπροστινό καταπέλτη .Από το βουνό Μαλάξα !!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 114326
Για τους φίλους από Σούδα και όχι μόνο

----------


## sylver23

Ωραίος ο Μάνος!Κάτι το διαφορετικό...!!!

----------


## Leo

Γειά σου βρε Μάνο με τα ωραία σου!!!! 
Κώστα και οι νυχτερινές σου άπαιχτες!!!!

----------


## sifis_ch

> Φίλε yoR αμα τα έτρωγες και εσυ στα μούτρα τόσα χρόνια την ίδια γνώμη θα είχες και χειρότερη μη σου πω!!!
> Και δεν γράφετε ότι να'ναι εδω μέσα!!Να είσαι σίγουρος για αυτο!!!
> Όσο για λαδώματα ξέρουμε όλοι στον κλάδο τι γίνετε, απλά κάποιοι είτε φοβούνται να μιλήσουν είτε είναι και αυτοί στο κόλπο!!
> Όσο για την ΑΝΕΚ δεν έχω κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα με την εταιρία!!!
> Απλά αυτό έγινε τώρα σε αυτήν!!
> Αν ήταν κάποια αλλη θα έλεγα για εκείνη!!
> Φίλε μου ΜΙΛΤΙΑΔΗ δε απάντησα προσωπικά σε σένα!!
> Γενικά μίλησα για το τι γίνεται!!!


_____________________________________________
Αγαπητοί φίλοι, η παλαιότητα του Λατώ είναι προφανής και αναμφισβήτητη.

Ωστόσο, όπως καλά γνωρίζουμε, εναλλακτική λύση (καλύτερο πλοίο) για τη γραμμή των Χανίων δεν έχει η Ανεκ. Στη δύσκολη οικονομική συγκυρία της σημερινής εποχής, πάλι καλά που κρατεί δυο πλοία στην εν λόγω γραμμή -γιατί στο πλαίσιο των περικοπών, ίσως θα ήταν οικονομικά συμφέρουσα η πώληση του Λατώ και η ανάθεση διπλού δρομολογίου στο Έλυρος (όπως κάνει το Blue Horizon), ένα σενάριο που θα συνεπαγόταν και μείωση προσωπικού..

Απ'την άλλη, ο πιο αδύναμος κρίκος στον τομέα της αξιοπιστίας, από τα τρία πλοία της γραμμής Πειραιάς-Χανιά, δεν φαίνεται να είναι το Λατώ.. Παρά την ηλικία του, δεν έχει βλάβες, δεν κουνάει, πιάνει μια αξιοπρεπή ταχύτητα και σε 8,5 ώρες κάνεις τη δουλειά σου.

----------


## panthiras1

Μπορεί να μπεί στη θέση του το ΕΛ. Βενιζέλος ή η Αριάδνη.

----------


## konigi

Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

PB190463.JPG

----------


## mike_rodos

> Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> PB190463.JPG


Yπέροχη φώτο φίλε konigi!

----------


## Thanasis89

> Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> PB190463.JPG


Ωραίος ο Κωστής !  :Wink:

----------


## konigi

Πριν μισή ώρα περίπου ξεκίνησε η φόρτωση του πλοίου.
Μια φώτο την στιγμή της έναρξης

PB270004.JPG

Και μία πέντε λεπτά μετά.
PB270005.JPG

----------


## konigi

Στον ΟΛΠ μπροστά έδεσε σήμερα.

Χωρίς τίτλο.png

----------


## Giannis1996

Ξερει κανες γιατι ξεκινησε :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## konigi

Πήγαν απο νωρίς το απόγευμα οι αγρότες των Χανίων στο λιμάνι και απειλούσαν κόσμο.
Έτσι γύρω στις 8 ξεκίνησε η φόρτωση του πλοίου.

----------


## Chris_Chania

Το Λατώ ξεκουράζεται στη Σούδα ένα πρωινό του Νοέμβρη, ενώ η εικόνα του 'παίζει' με την θάλασσα...

P1030599.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Λατώ στο Πειραιά στις 08/11/2010. Χαρισμένη σε Chris_Chania, konigi, Giannis1996, Thanasis89, mike_rodos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink: .

ΛΑΤΩ 01 08-11-2010.jpg

----------


## Ergis

καποια βλαβη;
διασωση;
ο καιρος;
τι να συμβαινει αραγε με το πλοιο;
και το ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ εχει την ιδια πορεια...

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## karystos

Το πρωί που φύγανε μετά το απαγορευτικό ο καιρός ήταν οχτάρι ΝΔ. που σημαίνει κύμα στο στενό Καστέλι Αντικύθηρα χειρότερο από Βοριά Δεκάρι.Το ΛΑΤΩ ψήλωσε πάνω στον καιρό στις 305 και το ίδιο έκαναν και το ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ και το ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ βγαίνοντας από Ηράκλειο. Το ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ κομμένο στα 20 μίλια περίπου. Το μόνο που πήγε ντουγρού με 25 μίλια ήταν το SUPERFAST XII. ΜΕτά από μιάμιση ώρα περιπου το ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ γύρισε κανονικά. Τα άλλα δύο έμειναν ψηλωμένα, αν και ο άνεμος έπεσε στα έξη, αλλά σίγουρα ρεστία θα έχει ακόμη. Το περίεργο είναι ότι το ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ έκοψε ξαφνικά πολύ κι αμέσως μετά και το ΛΑΤΩ.  Αυτό για το μέγεθος των συγκεκριμένων πλοίων μάλλον δεν δικαιολογείται από τον καιρό, αν και κανείς ποτέ δεν ξέρει περισσότερα από τον καπετάνιο.

----------


## karystos

Πάντως τα ξημερώματα είχε τρομερο παλιόκαιρο. Ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ για να μπει στο Σαρωνικό πήγε από τον Κέφαλο στο Σαν Τζώρτζη και το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ βγαίνοντας από την Μακρόνησο αντί να πάει ΒΔ για τη Φάσσα γύρισε ΝΑ για τον Ταμέλο και ξαναγύρισε όταν έφτασε στη μέση Μακρόνησο Τζιά. Είμαστε εκτός θέματος βέβαια.

----------


## orisibios

Ειχε κοψει μεχρι 9 κομβους...Δεν θα ηταν και οτι καλυτερο το σημερινο ταξιδι για τους επιβατες....

----------


## dokimakos21

Το ΛΑΤΩ που ταλαιπωρήθηκε αρκετά σήμερα έξω από τον Πειραιά..!
Για όλους εσάς..!

P2195592.JPG P2195608.JPG

----------


## harlek

Πω πω, η πρώτη μας δείχνει το πλοίο από τη χειρότερη δυνατή οπτική γωνία, ανθημαρινίζει θα έλεγα!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Οριστε μια φοτο του πλοιου χαρισμενη στους φιλους pantelis2009,gamemaniac,nkr,DimitrisT,dokimakos21 και σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου !!!!  :Wink:   :Cool: 
IMG_2611.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε IONIAN STAR, υπέροχη :Wink: .

----------


## GameManiacGR

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε μου!

----------


## konigi

Ακόμα μια άφιξη του κουρασμένου πλέον εργάτη!!
Πραγματικα θα μας λείψουν όταν φύγουν!!!
Και αυτό και το Λισσάκι....

DSC03183.JPGDSC03167.JPGDSC03166.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μία στον Πειραιά στις 11/02/2011. 
Χαρισμένη σε konigi, GameManiacGR, IONIAN STAR, harlek, dokimakos21, minoan, Εργης, Ιθάκη, Κάρολος, orisibios, karystos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Very Happy: 


ΛΑΤΩ 12 11-02-2011.jpg

----------


## orisibios

> Και μία στον Πειραιά στις 11/02/2011. 
> Χαρισμένη σε konigi, GameManiacGR, IONIAN STAR, harlek, dokimakos21, minoan, Εργης, Ιθάκη, Κάρολος, orisibios, karystos και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> ΛΑΤΩ 12 11-02-2011.jpg


Eυχαριστουμε!!! :Smile:

----------


## konigi

¶φιξη πριν λίγο στη Σούδα.

DSC03435.JPGDSC03446.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

¶ψογος όπως πάντα Κώστα..!!!

----------


## konigi

Πλαγιοδετημένο κάπως περίεργα σήμερα.

DSC03736.JPGDSC03739.JPG

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ένα συνεφιασμένο πρωινό στον Πειραιά τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβριο!
DSC01224.JPG

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Σημερα το μεσημερι στον Πειραια !!!!  :Wink: 
IMG_3563.JPG

----------


## konigi

Για τους φίλους IONIAN STAR και Akis Dionisis.

DSC03910.JPG

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ευχαριστω φιλε konigi !!! Yπεροχη φοτο !!!  :Wink:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ωραιος o konigi!!! :Cool:

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο απο τους φίλους konigi, Akis Dionisis & IONIAN STAR και τους ευχαριστούμε. :Wink:

----------


## konigi

Κάποτε ήταν απο τα καμάρια της Ανδριατικής που άνοιξαν νέους ορίζοντες στην εταιρία τους αλλα και σε ολη την Ελληνικη ακτοπλοϊα γενικότερα.
Πλοια που αργότερα κατέβηκαν στο Αιγαίο...το ένα γύριζε που κ που μέχρι πρόπερσυ,έκανε και τσάρκες εκτός Ελλάδας και Ιταλίας, όπως πήρε μέρος και σε σημαντικές αποστολές,είτε πολιτικές είτε στρατιωτικές...το άλλο πάλι με την έλευση του στη γραμμή πριν 16 χρόνια της έδωσε άλλο αέρα και την εξυπηρετεί ακούραστα,αδιάκοπα και σιωπηλά μέχρι και σήμερα παρά τα χρόνια που το βαραίνουν και ένα ταξιδακι που έκανε το 2007 για 6 μήνες ναυλομένο στην CNAN!!
Υπήρχαν περίοδοι που ήταν ξανά δίδυμο αλλα και περίοδοι που το ένα σκάτζαρε το άλλο!!
Πάντα όμως μαζί!!!

DSC03918.JPG

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ευχαριστουμε φιλε konigi !!!  :Cool: 

Υ.Γ:Υπεροχη φοτο !!!  :Wink:

----------


## georginio

Και ομως αυτοι οι 2 ακουραστοι εργατες που καποτε ηταν τα καμαρια της Αδριατικης....ειναι στην μαυρη λιστα της Ανεκ για πωληση!

----------


## Trakman

Παρόλο που τα αγαπώ και τα δύο, για μένα έπρεπε να είχαν αποχωρήσει ήδη  :Smile:  .

----------


## Leo

> Και ομως αυτοι οι 2 ακουραστοι εργατες που καποτε ηταν τα καμαρια της Αδριατικης....ειναι στην μαυρη λιστα της Ανεκ για πωληση!


Δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι στην μάυρη λίστα της ΑΝΕΚ, αλλά στην μαύρη λίστα των επιβατών, αφού οι Χανιώτες επιβάτες έχουν απέναντι τον Έλυρο! Η ΑΝΕΚ με την πώληση τους  (συμφωνώ με τον Trakman) δεν θα κλάψει αφού θα κερδίσει κάποια χρήματα άρα δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι μαύρη λίστα αλλά άσπρη  :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Νικόλας

άσπρη για την ΑΝΕΚ μαύρη κατάμαυρη για τους ναυτικούς.....

----------


## georginio

Θα ερθει αλλο αμα πουληθουν!Και καλυτερα γιατι οι ναυτικοι του Βενιζελος δεν δουλευουν σχεδον ποτε!Ολο σκαντζες κανουν!

----------


## panthiras1

```
Απο Νικόλας: άσπρη για την ΑΝΕΚ μαύρη κατάμαυρη για τους ναυτικούς.....
```



```
Απο Leo: Η ΑΝΕΚ με την πώληση τους (συμφωνώ με τον Trakman) δεν θα κλάψει αφού θα κερδίσει κάποια χρήματα άρα δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι μαύρη λίστα αλλά άσπρη
```

Μην το λέτε αυτό.... Η ΑΝΕΚ δεν είναι κάτι άψυχο. Αποτελείται από ανθρώπους που έχουν και αυτοί συναισθήματα. Μιλάμε δηλαδή για κάποιους ανθρώπους που καθημερινά ερχόντουσαν και έρχονται σε επαφή με αυτά τα πλοία και ζούσαν (ζούν) από αυτά τα πλοία. Είναι φυσικό να είναι δεμένοι μαζί τους περισσότερο από όλους εμάς, το ίδιο όπως είναι δεμένοι οι ναυτικοί που δούλεψαν ή δουλεύουν σ' αυτά τα πλοία.
¶λλο αν η λογική μιας επένδυσης (για να μην κλείσει δηλαδή η εταιρεία) τους υποχρεώνει να κάνουν κινήσεις (πώληση παλιών μη ανταγωνιστικών πλοίων) που ίσως έρχονται αντίθετες με τα συναισθήματά τους.
Και εμείς σαν επιβάτες τι θέλουμε; Καινούργια, άνετα, καλοτάξιδα, ασφαλή πλοία. Πως θα τα αποκτήσουμε αυτά αν οι εταιρείες δεν επενδύσουν σε καινούργια πλοία; Και φυσικά για να γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει να πωλήσουν τα παλιά και να αγοράσουν καινούργια. ¶ρα και εμείς έχουμε εφτιάξει την δική μας "άσπρη λίστα".
Αλλά και όσοι είναι ναυτικοί, τι θέλουν; Τα ίδια που θέλουμε σαν επιβάτες και επιπλέον άνετες εργασιακές συνθήκες και καλές αμοιβές. Αλλά και αυτά μόνο τα καινούργια πλοία που είναι ανταγωνιστικά έναντι των άλλων, μπορούν να τα προσφέρουν. Έχουμε δηλαδή και εδώ "άσπρη λίστα".
Μήπως τελικά "άσπρη λίστα" δεν έχει μόνο η ΑΝΕΚ, αλλά μιά αντίστοιχη έχουμε φτιάξει όλοι μας;

Συγνώμη που έγραψα πολλά... ίσως κάποιοι βαρεθούν και να το διαβάσουν...

----------


## konigi

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα σε όσα λες φίλε PANTHIRA.
Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο,ειδικά στη αναφορά σου στους ναυτικούς των πλοίων!!
Έχουμε επιλέξει όμως και εμείς το μελλον μας,διότι αρκετά πλοία και εταιρίες πέρασαν απο τα Χανιά και με ακόμα καλύτερα απο αυτά που είχε η τοπική εταιρία!!
Αυτοί όμως δεν τα επέλεξαν!! Ας σταματήσουν λοιπόν την γκρίνια τώρα!!

----------


## Νικόλας

> ```
> Απο Νικόλας: άσπρη για την ΑΝΕΚ μαύρη κατάμαυρη για τους ναυτικούς....
> ```
> 
> Μην το λέτε αυτό.... Η ΑΝΕΚ δεν είναι κάτι άψυχο. Αποτελείται από ανθρώπους που έχουν και αυτοί συναισθήματα. Μιλάμε δηλαδή για κάποιους ανθρώπους που καθημερινά ερχόντουσαν και έρχονται σε επαφή με αυτά τα πλοία και ζούσαν (ζούν) από αυτά τα πλοία. Είναι φυσικό να είναι δεμένοι μαζί τους περισσότερο από όλους εμάς, το ίδιο όπως είναι δεμένοι οι ναυτικοί που δούλεψαν ή δουλεύουν σ' αυτά τα πλοία.
> ¶λλο αν η λογική μιας επένδυσης (για να μην κλείσει δηλαδή η εταιρεία) τους υποχρεώνει να κάνουν κινήσεις (πώληση παλιών μη ανταγωνιστικών πλοίων) που ίσως έρχονται αντίθετες με τα συναισθήματά τους.
> Και εμείς σαν επιβάτες τι θέλουμε; Καινούργια, άνετα, καλοτάξιδα, ασφαλή πλοία. Πως θα τα αποκτήσουμε αυτά αν οι εταιρείες δεν επενδύσουν σε καινούργια πλοία; Και φυσικά για να γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει να πωλήσουν τα παλιά και να αγοράσουν καινούργια. ¶ρα και εμείς έχουμε εφτιάξει την δική μας "άσπρη λίστα".
> Αλλά και όσοι είναι ναυτικοί, τι θέλουν; Τα ίδια που θέλουμε σαν επιβάτες και επιπλέον *άνετες εργασιακές συνθήκες και καλές αμοιβές.* Αλλά και αυτά μόνο τα καινούργια πλοία που είναι ανταγωνιστικά έναντι των άλλων, μπορούν να τα προσφέρουν. Έχουμε δηλαδή και εδώ "άσπρη λίστα".
> Μήπως τελικά "άσπρη λίστα" δεν έχει μόνο η ΑΝΕΚ, αλλά μιά αντίστοιχη έχουμε φτιάξει όλοι μας;
> ...


μάλλον δεν καταλαβες !δεν εννοώ ούτε το συναισθηματικό δέσιμο των ανθρώπων της ΑΝΕΚ ούτε των ναυτικών
μιλάω για το ξεπούλημα απ όλες τις εταιρίες που συμβαίνει !βαπόρια φεύγουν ναυτικοί μένουν άνεργοι απλά τα πράγματα
το ποιο αστείο κομμάτι σου στο μήνυμα στο έχω βάλει με μαύρο για το κόκκινο δεν σχολιάζω κάν(εγώ τα τόνισα μην τρομάξεις :Very Happy: )

----------


## panthiras1

Νικόλα, αν και ξεφεύγω από το θέμα "ΛΑΤΩ", αυτά που τόνισες εγώ τα θεωρώ "ως τα ελάχιστα απαιτούμενα".
Δεν είμαι ναυτικός, είμαι όμως εργαζόμενος.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Θα ερθει αλλο αμα πουληθουν!


Οταν λες θα ερθει αλλο εννοεις καινουριο λογικα..Ελπιζω αν αυτο ισχυσει να μην φερουνε κανεναν πυρηνικο εφιαλτη βουτηγμενο στη ραδιενεργεια απο Ιαπωνια μερια..:roll:Αν ειναι ετσι καλυτερα κολυμπωντας.. :Very Happy:

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Κάποτε ήταν απο τα καμάρια της Ανδριατικής που άνοιξαν νέους ορίζοντες στην εταιρία τους αλλα και σε ολη την Ελληνικη ακτοπλοϊα γενικότερα.
> Πλοια που αργότερα κατέβηκαν στο Αιγαίο...το ένα γύριζε που κ που μέχρι πρόπερσυ,έκανε και τσάρκες εκτός Ελλάδας και Ιταλίας, όπως πήρε μέρος και σε σημαντικές αποστολές,είτε πολιτικές είτε στρατιωτικές...το άλλο πάλι με την έλευση του στη γραμμή πριν 16 χρόνια της έδωσε άλλο αέρα και την εξυπηρετεί ακούραστα,αδιάκοπα και σιωπηλά μέχρι και σήμερα παρά τα χρόνια που το βαραίνουν και ένα ταξιδακι που έκανε το 2007 για 6 μήνες ναυλομένο στην CNAN!!
> Υπήρχαν περίοδοι που ήταν ξανά δίδυμο αλλα και περίοδοι που το ένα σκάτζαρε το άλλο!!
> Πάντα όμως μαζί!!!
> 
> 
> Πλοία που στο ξεκίνημά τους τα καπετάνεψε ο ίδιος πλοίαρχος, ο αείμνηστος καπετάν Λευτέρης Δημοτάκης, 1989-1991 το ΛΑΤΩ, 1992-1995 το ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ. Ας μας βλέπει από εκεί ψηλά... Αναμνήσεις από εγκαίνια και κρουαζιέρες των πλοίων αυτών που δεν θα σβήσουν ποτέ...
> 
> DSC03918.JPG

----------


## konigi

Και στην συνέχεια τα ανέλαβε μετά το βάρος της μετασκευής και δρομολόγησης του Λισσός πρώτα στο Λατώ και μετά στο Βενιζέλος ο καπτα Γιάννης Δοκιανάκης πλοίαρχος που αργότερα παρέλαβε τον Προμηθέα και το Αριάδνη Παλάς των Μινωικών.

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Και στην συνέχεια τα ανέλαβε μετά το βάρος της μετασκευής και δρομολόγησης του Λισσός πρώτα στο Λατώ και μετά στο Βενιζέλος ο καπτα Γιάννης Δοκιανάκης πλοίαρχος που αργότερα παρέλαβε τον Προμηθέα και το Αριάδνη Παλάς των Μινωικών.


Μια μικρή διευκρίνηση, ο καπεταν Γιάνης Δοκιανάκης παρέλαβε τον ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΑ αλλά όχι το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ των Μινωικών Γραμμών, το τελευταίο το παρέλαβε ο καπετάν Γιώργος Καταντωνάκης. Κρίμα που ο κ. Δοκιανάκης έφυγε από την ΑΝΕΚ που τόσο αγάπησε με τον τρόπο που έφυγε, και μάλιστα χωρίς να ντρέπονται οι σύμβουλοι που τον εξώθησαν σε παραίτηση. Συγγνώμη για το off topic.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΛΑΤΩ στις 18-03-2011 στη γνωστή του θέση στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Razz: 


ΛΑΤΩ 15 18-03-2011.jpg

----------


## konigi

> Μια μικρή διευκρίνηση, ο καπεταν Γιάνης Δοκιανάκης παρέλαβε τον ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΑ αλλά όχι το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ των Μινωικών Γραμμών, το τελευταίο το παρέλαβε ο καπετάν Γιώργος Καταντωνάκης. Κρίμα που ο κ. Δοκιανάκης έφυγε από την ΑΝΕΚ που τόσο αγάπησε με τον τρόπο που έφυγε, και μάλιστα χωρίς να ντρέπονται οι σύμβουλοι που τον εξώθησαν σε παραίτηση. Συγγνώμη για το off topic.



Συμφωνώ και γω απόλυτα σε όσα ανέφερες.
Ο καπτα Γιαννης είναι άνθρωπος διαμάντι.
Με συγχωρείτε και μένα αλλα τέτοιοι άνθρωποι είναι υπεράνω θεμάτων.
Παντελή ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## nkr

*Πρωινη αναχωρηση για Χανια.....
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,tss apollon,deep blue,konigi,GREEN ARROW,panthiras1,Νικολας,MILTIADIS,Dimitris T.,Κωστακης,Καρολος και Minoan*
100_3442.jpg

----------


## konigi

¶νοιξε σήμερα τον χορό των Πασχαλινών ημερήσιων με την αναχώρηση του ακριβώς στις 9.
Ευχαριστώ φίλε NKR για την αφιέρωση, ανταποδίδω σε σένα στον Φώτη και σε όσους φίλους προανέφερες.

DSC04165.JPGDSC04170.JPGDSC04182.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Ειναι και υβριδικιο παναθεμα το :Razz: .Πολυ καλες φωτογραφιες φιλε Konigi με εξαιρετικο φωτισμο :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

Και λίγο πριν το πέρας του ημερήσιου δρομολογίου ....
Για τον Konigi ,nkr και όλους εσάς.!!!

P4166713.JPG P4166722.JPG P4166728.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

> *Πρωινη αναχωρηση για Χανια.....*
> *Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,tss apollon,deep blue,konigi,GREEN ARROW,panthiras1,Νικολας,MILTIADIS,Dimitris T.,Κωστακης,Καρολος και Minoan*
> 100_3442.jpg


 Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις. :Wink: 
¶φιξη σήμερα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι στις 17:13 που ντουμάνιασε ο τόπος. :Very Happy: 


ΛΑΤΩ 25 18-03-2011.jpgΛΑΤΩ 26 18-03-2011.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Λατω...σε διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της A.N.E.K. LINES_ 
Lato.jpgLato_1.jpg

----------


## konigi

Καλό πάσχα σε όλους και καλη Ανάσταση και απο μένα.
Σήμερα λίγο μετα τις 12:30.

_DSC4302.JPG_DSC4311.JPG

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## Agrino

Έχεις δίκιο, έχει πέσει ηλεκτρονική επεξεργασία στην καρτποστάλ που λογικά περιελάμβανε mirror ώστε να φαίνονται λιγότερο οι πλευρικοί καταπέλτες. Πάλι καλά που δεν τους εξαφάνισαν όπως σε αντίστοιχη για το Blue Horizon (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...Varuna/page119, post 1185). Δεν πρέπει να τους πολυσυμπαθούν οι υπεύθυνοι marketing των εταιρειών...

Επίσης και η τσιμινιέρα μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργη  :Wink: 

Χρόνια πολλά και καλή ανάσταση σε όλους και από μένα.

----------


## leo85

Το Λατώ δεμένο δίπλα από την ΝΑΥΣΙ  :Apologetic: 

ΛΑΤΩ 24-11-12.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

καλυτερα να μην υπαρχουν θλιμμενες φατσουλες για αυτο το πλοιο...εχει υπηρετησει και με το παραπανω τις θαλασσες μας.. μου θυμιζει το τελος του αδερφου του....καιρο στο Περαμα και μετα γεια σας...





_Γδύσου κι από τα μάτια μου...πάρε νερό και πλύσου...ο χωρισμός θυμήσου_
_είναι χειμωνανθός_

----------


## P@vlos

Όπως και με ένα κουρασμένο αυτοκίνητο καλύτερα να το αποχωριστείς λίγο πιο νωρίς και να το θυμάσαι όπως ήταν παρά να διακινδυνεύεις να το δεις να καταλήγει σε άσχημη κατάσταση! Το αδερφάκι του έφυγε καμαρωτο!!! Ας μας αφήσει και αυτό έτσι αν πλεον δεν ειναι χρήσιμο αντι να σαπίσει στο Πέραμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε και απο μία άλλη γωνία, φωτογραφημένο απο την βενζίνα πριν λίγες μέρες. Τί άραγε του επιφυλάσει η τύχη.

ΛΑΤΩ 96 27-11-2012.jpg

----------


## despo

Εγω θέλω να ελπίζω οτι το πλοίο έχει ακόμα ζωή. Θα είναι κρίμα να το χάσουμε απο κοντά μας.

----------


## akaluptos

Αρκετα γερασμενο η αληθεια ειναι.. Συναισθηματικα ειναι δυσκολο! Κουβαλαει ιστορια. Το καλυτερο θα το κρινουν οι ιδιοκτητες του. Μακαρι να συνεχιζει να υπαρχει και εκεινα που χαθηκαν μακαρι να υπηρχαν , να ταξιδευαν... Η ζωη κανει κυκλους και καπου κλεινει γαι ολους και για ολα !  :Apologetic:

----------


## Ergis

Σε καποια δημοσιευση στην σελιδα μας στο facebook αν δεν κανω λαθος ειχε γραφτει οτι ο πλωριος καταπελτης προστεθηκε μετα την επιμήκυνση κατι το οποιο δεν εγινε στο Ερωτοκριτος.
Τελικα δεν ειναι μονο οι Ρωμαιοι τρελοι,δεν νομιζετε; :Single Eye:

----------


## NAXOS

IMG_0118.jpg

Aπο τη μοναδικη φορα που ηρθε στο λιμανι μας για να φερει εκδρομεις απο τη Κρητη του Αγιου Πνευματος.

----------


## Marioukos

Οσο μενει στο Περαμα, οι πιθανοτητες το καλοκαιρι να ξανα ανεβει Μπαρι υπαρχουν... Απο Ελλαδα απο οτι φαινεται το πλοιο τελειωσε... Εκτος και αν γινει θαυμα !

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Μπορεί κανένας να μας πει από πιστοποιητικά πως πάει;

----------


## Apostolos

Ως σήμερα είναι εντώς κλάσης και χωρίς ιδιαίτερες παρατηρήσεις

----------


## xidianakis

> Ως σήμερα είναι εντώς κλάσης και χωρίς ιδιαίτερες παρατηρήσεις


λενε (καπετανιος της ακτοπλοιας) οτι δεν μπορει να δουλεψει αλλο εντος Ελλαδας, γιατι δε συμορφωνεται με καποιους κανονισμους.

----------


## kardamyla_hios

¶μα ισχύει αυτό, υπάρχει θέμα. Οπότε πάει Ιταλία ή για σκραπ.

Βλέπουμε !

----------


## Marioukos

Αυτο πιστευα και εγω εξ αρχης. Δεν μπορει το πλοιο να κανει Ελλαδα - Ακτοπλοια γι αυτο μενει ο Λευτερακης !

----------


## Apostolos

Δηλαδή με υποθέσεις υποστηρίζουμε την άποψη μας; Ενα πλοίο που αποκτά διεθνή πιστοποιητικά δέν μπορεί να δουλέψει στην ακτοπλοϊα;

----------


## xidianakis

> Δηλαδή με υποθέσεις υποστηρίζουμε την άποψη μας; Ενα πλοίο που αποκτά διεθνή πιστοποιητικά δέν μπορεί να δουλέψει στην ακτοπλοϊα;


οταν τα νταλιανα/μιλενα ειχαν παει ιταλια, μπορουσαν να δουλεψουν στην ελλαδα;

----------


## despo

Ναι μεν έχεις δίκιο, αλλά τότε δεν είχε γίνει ακόμα η κατάργηση στην 35ετία. Προφανώς ο Αγούδημος είχε τότε πληροφορίες οτι θα άλλαζαν οι κανονισμοί, γι'αυτό και έστειλε και τα 2 πλοία να δουλέψουν στην Ιταλία προσωρινά και μετά τα ξαναέφερε στην ακτοπλοία.

----------


## Apostolos

> οταν τα νταλιανα/μιλενα ειχαν παει ιταλια, μπορουσαν να δουλεψουν στην ελλαδα;


Τότε υπήρχε το όριο της 35ετίας

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε καποια δημοσιευση στην σελιδα μας στο facebook αν δεν κανω λαθος ειχε γραφτει οτι ο πλωριος καταπελτης προστεθηκε μετα την επιμήκυνση κατι το οποιο δεν εγινε στο Ερωτοκριτος.
> Τελικα δεν ειναι μονο οι Ρωμαιοι τρελοι,δεν νομιζετε;


 Όντως έτσι είναι,αυτό έχει συμβεί πολλές φορές στην Ιαπωνία όπου τα βαπόρια έχουν καταπέλτες απ' όλες τις μεριές, ανάλογα την γραμμή κ την εταιρεία. Τον πλωριό πλαϊνό τον πρόσθεσε η Ηigashi. Aντίθετα ο ΕΡΩΤΟΚΡΙΤΟΣ μέχρι την αγορά του-αρχικά- από τον Στρίντζη παρέμενε στην Τaiheyo oπότε σε αυτό δεν είχαν βάλει.
Ανάλογη περίπτωση ήταν κ το SEATRAILER σε σχέση με τα αδελφά του που ήλθαν εδώ.

----------


## Apostolos

ς ανοίξουμε το σεντούκι μας για τους φίλους του Nautilia.gr και ας δούμε ενα profile του όμορφου Daisetsu πριν την επιμήκυνση και την τοποθέτηση του πλωριού καταπέλτη. Φυσικά τα πλοία χτίζονται για τις ανάγκες της κάθε γραμμής και όχι σύμφωνα πάντα με τις εικάστηκες μας επιθυμίες
daisetsu.jpg

----------


## Georgecz3

Και εδω οπως ειναι σημερα
DSCN0213_01.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Nα ευχαριστήσουμε τους 2 φίλους γιά τα προφίλ της αρχόντισσας,τότε κ τώρα.
Μπορεί σε άλλους να μην αρέσουν οι πολλοί καταπέλτες στα γιαπωνέζικα αλλά προσωπικά με εξιτάρουν.
Μεγάλη υπόθεση σε ένα ρο-ρό,με την ευρύτερη έννοια του όρου, να έχεις εναλλακτικές λύσεις.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Συμφωνώ με τον ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ. Στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής αυτό είναι και μέρος της γοητείας τους.

----------


## Ergis

Να ρωτησω ομως κατι;
"Ανοιγοντας" εναν πλωριο καταπελτη δεν αυξανονται οι αεροδυναμικες αντιστασεις στην πλωρη;
Το "ζυγισμα" του πλοιου δεν επιρεαζεται σε μεγαλο βαθμο;

Αντιστοιχο ερωτημα θα εκανα και για την περιπτωση του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ.
Οχι μονο για το κλεισιμο των πλευρικων καταπελτων αλλα και για την γενικοτερη μετασκευη που εγινε.
Προσωπικά πιστευω οτι το πλοιο επαθε σοκ!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Κάπου είχα διαβάσει πως τα πλοία αυτά είναι φτιαγμένα και ζυγισμένα με αυτούς τους πλαϊνούς καταπέλτες, και πως σε περίπτωση που αφαιρεθούν θέλει μεγάλη προσοχή ώστε να μην χαλάσει η ευστάθεια του πλοίου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΛΑΤΩ στις 18-09-2012 δεμένο στη ΝΑΥΣΙ, περιμένοντας το αβέβαιο μέλλον του, φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα.

ΛΑΤΩ 87 18-09-2012.jpg

----------


## Naias II

> Αντιστοιχο ερωτημα θα εκανα και για την περιπτωση του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ.
> Οχι μονο για το κλεισιμο των πλευρικων καταπελτων αλλα και για την γενικοτερη μετασκευη που εγινε.
> Προσωπικά πιστευω οτι το πλοιο επαθε σοκ!


Καλά του Έλυρος του βγάλανε τα μάτια.Του αλλάξανε τη μάνα και το πατέρα! Από Γιαπωνέζος, Ευρωπαίος.  :Uncomfortableness: 
Αυτά από αισθητικής πλευράς, τώρα από τεχνικής δεν νομίζω να επηρρεάζονται τα βαπόρια στις μετασκευές εφόσον γίνονται σοβαρές μελέτες από τα ναυπηγικά γραφεία.

----------


## karavofanatikos

¶ραγε θα το ξαναδούμε σ' αυτή τη θέση;;

SL387157.jpg

----------


## FONIADAKIS

μακαρι!!! ειναι ενα απο τα πιο ομορφα σκαρια που εχω δει!!

----------


## Chosen_12

Εντάξει. Νομίζω ότι υπερβάλλεις....

----------


## FONIADAKIS

ενταξει ισως να τα παραφουσκωσα... αλλα οτι ειναι ωραιο δεν νομιζω οτι αμφιβαλλει κανεις!!

----------


## Aquaman

Ομορφη η Λατω??Εντυπωση μου κανει...εδω σε μια μανουβρα στον Πειραια

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

H γιαπωνέζα η Λατάρα έχει την δική της ομορφιά. Μόνο πρύμα μας τα χαλάει λίγο λόγω της μετασκευής επί ΑΝΕΚ...εκεί η υπερδομή παίρνει τον ανήφορο.

----------


## ithakos

Ακούγεται έντονα ότι θα πάει για scrap. Βέβαια το πλοίο μπορεί να δώσει πολλά ακόμη άρα θα πρέπει να βρεθεί η κατάλληλη λύση ώστε να παραμείνει στην ακτοπλοία μας και να μην βγουν έξω πολύς κόσμος ακόμη..Πρωσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι το πλοίο θα μπορούσε να κάνει Ηγουμενίτσα -Πρίντεζι. Και από ταχύτητα και από καμπίνες και γκαράζ είναι ιδανικό.

----------


## despo

Συμγωνώ και εγω οτι πραγματικά το πλοίο θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει εστω και εποχιακά στη γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσα/Μπρίντιζι, διότι ουτως η' αλλως τα πλοία του Γκριμάλντι δεν έχουν και την καλύτερη φήμη. Αλλωστε μην ξεχνάμε οτι το μεν Ιόνιαν Σκάι θα πρέπει να θεωρείται παρελθόν στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή, ενω πολύ θολό είναι το τοπίο και στην Εντεαβορ.

----------


## panthiras1

Πολλά πλοία περισσεύουν στην ΑΝΕΚ..., ενώ μισθώνει άλλα. Κανείς δεν ξέρει τι ετοιμάζουν. Ας ευχηθούμε να πάνε όλα καλά. Ιδιαίτερα για τους ναυτικούς, να έχουν όλοι δουλειά.

----------


## Marioukos

Τι ωραια θα ηταν να την βλεπαμε στην Ηγουμενιτσα....  :Mask:

----------


## P@vlos

Με το Λατώ τελικα τι γίνεται? Μήπως το κρατάνε για να αναλάβει και πάλι Μπάρι-Δυρράχιο την άνοιξη? Γιατι αλλιώς δεν έχει νόημα να κρατας ένα πλοίο μη αξιοποιήσιμο στις γραμμές εσωτερικού και να μην το στέλνεις για σίδερα που τουλάχιστον θα πιάσει ένα ποσό...

----------


## Ilias 92

Ίσως περιμένουν καλύτερες τιμές για σκραπ ή έχει ήδη πωληθεί, ποιος ξέρει μόνο η ΑΝΕΚ,  πάντως το Βενιζέλος παραμένει ένας ακριβός αντικαταστατής του Λατώ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΛΑΤΩ στις 21-12-2012 δυστυχώς δεμένο στη ΝΑΥΣΙ, φωτογραφημένο απο τη βενζίνα του Πειραιά.

ΛΑΤΩ 98 21-12-2012.jpg

----------


## despo

Καλά ας μην το αχρηστέψουμε το πλοίο πριν την ώρα του, υπάρχουν και (πιθανές) ναυλώσεις η' ο,τιδήποτε άλλο που βέβαια μόνο η εταιρεία είναι σε θέση να γνωρίζει.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Φυσικά υπάρχουν και απρόοπτες εξελίξεις, όμως η εταιρεία απ' ότι φαίνεται θα δραστηριοποιηθεί ξανά στη γραμμή Μπάρι - Δυρράχιο!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

LATO απο τον πρωτο αεροφωτογραφο Γ.Κουρουπη στην Ηγουμενιτσα πριν 20 τοσα χρονια

NEW (325).jpg

----------


## Marioukos

Φωτογραφιαρα... Μακαρι να επιστρεψει το πλοιο στο λιμανι μας ! Γραμμη ? Πριντεζι - Ηγουμενιτσα ... Αντε γτ φετος λγκ δεν θα υπαρχει Αγουδημος !  :Surprised:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

ψυχρος εκτελεστης ο Παυλος....κρα κρα κραααααααααα Ψοφος στο ΛΑΤΩ ΧΑΧΑΧΑ

----------


## lissos

> LATO απο τον πρωτο αεροφωτογραφο Γ.Κουρουπη στην Ηγουμενιτσα πριν 20 τοσα χρονια
> 
> NEW (325).jpg


Ονείρο η φωτογραφία!
Τότε που στην τσιμινιέρα υπήρχαν αυτά τα "κερατάκια" τα οποία ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα αν χρησίμευαν σε κάτι!  :Suspicion: 
(Τα είχε και ο Ερωτόκριτος εποχής minoan αλλά και αυτά αργότερα αφαιρέθηκαν...)

----------


## CORFU

και εδω με το Ιonian Star πριν πολλα χρονια στην Κερκυρα
corfu0006.jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Πραγματικά καταπληκτική φωτογραφία από δυο πανέμορφα πλοία σε ένα όμορφο τοπίο. Δυστυχώς το ionian star δεν μας έμεινε για πολύ καιρό.

----------


## Appia_1978

Φανταστική φωτογραφία  :Smile: 
Πολύ όμορφο το Ιόνιαν Σταρ!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φωτογραφια μιας αλλης εποχης που τοτε δεν φωτογραφιζαν πολλοι.δυστυχως

----------


## Aquaman

> Φωτογραφια μιας αλλης εποχης που τοτε δεν φωτογραφιζαν πολλοι.δυστυχως


Λιγα χρονακια νωριτερα να ειχαν βγει οι ψηφιακες μηχανες,θα ειχαμε απειρως περισσοτερες φωτογραφιες απο πολλα χαμενα πια διαμαντια της ακτοπλοιας.Τωρα πρεπει να ψαχνουμε με το τσιγγελι και με το τουφεκι καμια φιλματη φωτογραφια μηπως και την σκαναρουμε.

----------


## ithakos

> και εδω με το Ιonian Star πριν πολλα χρονια στην Κερκυρα
> corfu0006.jpg


Δύο πανέμορφα βαπόρια που μας θυμίζουν άλλη εποχή......ευχαριστούμε για τον θησαυρό που μας έδειξες

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Λιγα χρονακια νωριτερα να ειχαν βγει οι ψηφιακες μηχανες,θα ειχαμε απειρως περισσοτερες φωτογραφιες απο πολλα χαμενα πια διαμαντια της ακτοπλοιας.Τωρα πρεπει να ψαχνουμε με το τσιγγελι και με το τουφεκι καμια φιλματη φωτογραφια μηπως και την σκαναρουμε.


Ήταν θέμα κουλτούρας κ όσοι είχαμε πραγματικά το "μικρόβιο" γιά τα βαπόρια φωτογραφίζαμε κ ας ήταν αναλογικές οι μηχανές.Αλλά τόσο το γνωστό περιοδικό της καλής εποχής όσο κ το διαδίκτυο γέννησαν πολύ περισσότερους καραβολάτρες.

----------


## ithakos

Θυμάμαι Βίκτωρα να φωτογραφίζω πλοία από την τετάρτη δημοτικού...όσο για τον "εφοπλιστή" είχα γεμίσει βιβλιοθήκη!!! Κάποτε νόμιζα ότι μόνο εγώ είμαι μουρλός με τα πλοία αλλά ευτυχώς βρήκα και άλλους τώρα και χαίρομαι που μοιραζόμαστε την αγάπη μας για τα πλοία!!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δηλαδη επρεπε να βγουν οι ψηφιακες για να γινει καποιος καραβολατρης?Οποιος ειναι τοτε <τα σκαει> για φιλμ εμφανισεις κτλ Προσωπικα σε μια 13 ετια εχω κανει 16000 καρε το 90% πλοια.

----------


## FONIADAKIS

Ασφαλώς δεν χρειαζοταν να βγουν ψηφιακες φωτογραφικες για να γινει καποιος καραβολατρης φιλε ben bruce...απλως αν οι φωτο ηταν ψηφιακες περα απο την καλυτερη ποιοτητα θα ειχαν διασωθει και πολλα περισσοτερα διαμαντια...τα φιλμ των αναλογικων ειναι γεγονος οτι ειναι πολυ ευθραυστα και το περιεχομενο τους αλλιωνεται πολυ ευκολα... Επισης συμφωνω μαζι σου οσον αφορα το θεμα της εμφανισης των φιλμ και τον εξοδων...οσοι εχουμε το μικροβιο κανουμε οσα περισσοτερα μπορουμε...

----------


## Aquaman

Σαφως και δεν θα σε κανει η ψηφιακη μηχανη καραβολατρη.Αλλα θα σου δωσει μεγαλυτερη δυνατοτητα να εξασκεις το χομπυ σου.Με την αναλογικη φωτογραφια ειχαμε δεμενα χερια,χρειαζοταν μεγαλυτερο μπατζετ.Και οι μηχανες κοστιζανε περισσοτερο και τα φιλμ δεν ηταν και πολυ οικονομικα.

----------


## despo

Εγώ πάντως ακόμα και σήμερα δεν έχω ψηφιακή και για τις  οποιες φωτογραφίες βγάζω, χρησιμοποιώ την παλιά τεχνολογία !

----------


## Aquaman

Σιγουρα εχει την γοητεια της η αναλογικη,αλλα καλο ειναι να αρχισεις να χρησιμοποιεις και την ψηφιακη.Δεν ειναι μονο θεμα κοστους,αλλα και πρακτικοτητας.Πες π.χ. οτι ξεμενεις απο φιλμ ενω τραβας ενα εντυπωσιακο βαπορι,γιατι να την παθεις?Καλυτερα ψηφιακη που με μια καρτουλα μνημης χωραει μεσα χιλιαδες φωτογραφιες.Συν οτι εχουμε και κριση και δεν ειναι καιροι για εξτρα εξοδα (αγορα+εμφανισεις φιλμ).

----------


## ithakos

Θα παρακαλούσα τους moderator να μεταφέρουν την ωραία συζήτηση μας στα θέματα των γενικών συζητήσεων και να συννεχίσουμε εκεί για την οικονομία του χώρου και να μην βγαίνουμε εκτός του θέματος του πλοίου...ευχαριστώ!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο θέμα μας λοιπόν. Το ΛΑΤΩ στις 07-05-2010 περνόντας απο τη δίαυλο με ρότα τον Πειραιά, αφού είχε τελειώσει τη συντήρηση του στην Ελευσίνα. 

ΛΑΤΩ 02 07-05-2010.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Η Λαταρα σε κοντυνο.Ειναι ιδεα μου η τα εξτρα καταστρωματα πρυμνης που μπηκαν κατα την μετασκευη ειναι λιγο στραβα αντι να ειναι οριζοντια? ¨π

----------


## Αγιος Γερασιμος

Οχι αυτο συμβανει επειδη ο σχεδιασμος του πλοιου ηταν εξ'αρχης τετοιος.Δηλαδη εκει πρυμα ψηλωνει λιγο το καταστρωμα και ετσι ακολουθησε το υψος αυτο και στα υπολοιπα ντεκ που εγιναν στην μετασκευη.Ελπιζω να καταλαβατε τι εννοω.

----------


## Aquaman

Νομιζω πως ναι.Ειναι λιγο αλλοπροσαλο το αποτελεσμα παντως..οπως και να χει ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια!

----------


## Ilias 92

Και το Ρόδος της ΔΑΝΕ αλλά και σχεδόν όλα τα γιαπωνέζικα που μας ήρθαν με άχτιστη πρύμνη είχαν μια κλίση, προς τα μέσα κυρίως, όπου μετά  την μετασκευή φαινόταν ακόμα  πιο έντονα. Στην φωτό σου εκτός από αυτό φαίνεται και το τμήμα της επιμήκυνσης αν δεν κάνω λάθος  :Distrust:  , πάντως θεόστραβο φαίνεται αυτό που πέρανε οι κάβοι.

----------


## Aquaman

Μονο αυτο για τους καβους?Ολες οι γραμμες του πλοιου ζιγκ-ζαγκ κανουν  :Razz:

----------


## MesogeiosG

> Μονο αυτο για τους καβους?Ολες οι γραμμες του πλοιου ζιγκ-ζαγκ κανουν


Αν είχε κανείς πρόσβαση στους ναυπηγούς που ολοκλήρωσαν τη μετασκευή, θα μάθαινε με ...ονοματεπώνυμο ποίου κατέρρευσαν κάποιες υπερκατασκευές... Εγώ πάντως ξέρω...

----------


## Apostolos

> Μονο αυτο για τους καβους?Ολες οι γραμμες του πλοιου ζιγκ-ζαγκ κανουν


Αυτό για τους κάβους ονομάζετε στα επίσημα ναυτικά ώς επίστεγο και στα "αλμυρα" ναυτικά ώς ρεμέτζο της πρύμης. Οντως το πλοίο σηκώνει λίγο απότομα γιατι ενώ όλο το γκαράζ έχει 4 μέτρα ύψος στην πλατία της πρύμης μετα το casing γίνεται 4,5.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Αυτό για τους κάβους ονομάζετε στα επίσημα ναυτικά ώς επίστεγο και στα "αλμυρα" ναυτικά ώς ρεμέτζο της πρύμης. Οντως το πλοίο σηκώνει λίγο απότομα γιατι ενώ όλο το γκαράζ έχει 4 μέτρα ύψος στην πλατία της πρύμης μετα το casing γίνεται 4,5.


Aπόστολε μόνο 4 μέτρα έχει ύψος σίγουρα?Μου φαίνεται λίγο.Το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ θυμάμαι είχε 4,10-4,20 μέγιστο

----------


## Apostolos

Το Μυτιλήνη έχει 4. Το Λατώ έχει επίσεις 4 και σε ορισμένα σημεία και λιγότερο. Εχει 5cm πλαστικοποίηση στο γκαράζ η οποια σε πολλα σημεία έχει σπασει και lashing point τύπου χελώνας με αποτέλεσμα τα φορτηγά να αναπηδουν και να βρίσκουν στην οροφή. Ολα τα Ιαπωνικα έχουν 4 με 4,2 γκαραζ. Ελάχιστα πλοια εχουν 4,5 (Σοφοκλης, Λευκα και Κοραης) όπως επίσεις και το Ελυρος, Αριάδνη, Aegean Heaven που έγιναν παρεμβάσεις αλλάζοντας σωληνώσεις ή κόβοντας και ενισχύοντας νομείς και διαδοκίδες

----------


## ιθακη

> Το Μυτιλήνη έχει 4. Το Λατώ έχει επίσεις 4 και σε ορισμένα σημεία και λιγότερο. Εχει 5cm πλαστικοποίηση στο γκαράζ η οποια σε πολλα σημεία έχει σπασει και lashing point τύπου χελώνας με αποτέλεσμα τα φορτηγά να αναπηδουν και να βρίσκουν στην οροφή. *Ολα τα Ιαπωνικα έχουν 4 με 4,2 γκαραζ. Ελάχιστα πλοια εχουν 4,5 (Σοφοκλης, Λευκα και Κοραης) όπως επίσεις και το Ελυρος, Αριάδνη, Aegean Heaven που έγιναν παρεμβάσεις αλλάζοντας σωληνώσεις ή κόβοντας και ενισχύοντας νομείς και διαδοκίδες*


Απόστολε χωρίς να θέλω να σε στεναχωρήσω, αλλά υπάρχει και ο αγαπημένος Ιάπωνας του Ιονίου που δεν έιναι σαν όλα τα Ιαπωνικά με 4-4,2 ύψος, δεν είναι σαν τις εξαιρέσεις Σ. Βεν, Λευκά και Κοραή ούτε σαν τα τροποποιημένα Ελύρος, Αριάδνη, Aegean heaven...

Είναι από μόνος του *5,20* μέγιστο ύψος στον καταπέλτη, εκ κατασκευής

Σε σημερινή φωτό από το ΝΜΔ, στην καθιερωμένη συνάντηση μαζί του

DSC03991.JPG DSC03991a.jpg

Sorry για την ποιότητα αλλά είναι με κινητό μιας και δεν είχα μαζί μου την κάμερα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

LATO.jpgΗ αρχόντισσα στα νειάτα της με τα κερατάκια στο φουγάρο κ το μπλε ζωνάρι στο σκάφος.

----------


## SteliosK

Eυχαριστούμε για τη φωτογραφία.
Πολύ πιο όμορφο με το μπλε ζωνάρι.

----------


## MesogeiosG

> LATO.jpgΗ αρχόντισσα στα νειάτα της με τα κερατάκια στο φουγάρο κ το μπλε ζωνάρι στο σκάφος.


Τι μου θύμησες με αυτή τη φωτογραφία... Πρέπει να ήταν μια Κυριακή, το τρίτο δεκαήμερο του Οκτωβρίου του 1991. Στις δέκα το βράδυ εκείνης της μέρας αποπλεύσαμε για Χανιά, προκειμένου την επομένη να συνεχίσει το πλοίο την 1η κρουαζιέρα που έκανε ποτέ η ΑΝΕΚ (για 15 μέρες) σε Νάπολη, Μονακό, Βαρκελώνη, Μαγιόρκα, Τύνιδα, Μάλτα, Σούδα, Πειραιά). Νωρίτερα, είχα πάει για επίοσκεψη στο πλοίο που φαίνεται αριστερα, στο ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, πρώτη φορά το έβλεπα από κοντά μετά από την εκτεταμένη μετασκευή του, ετοιμαζόταν και εκείνο για κρουαζιέρα. Άλλες εποχές!

----------


## P@vlos

Οι φημες το θελουν να πωλειται για scrap μαζι με τα κρητη συντομα αλλα οσο καλοκαιριαζει τοσο πιο πιθανο βλεπω να κανει μια αρπαχτουλα για 2-3 μηνες ειδικα με την αναχωρηση βενιζελου....

----------


## Marioukos

Κακο νεο..  :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Το ένα από τα ΚΡΗΤΗ όμως, όχι και τα δύο...  :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Επανεμφάνιση του πλοίου στο σύστημα AIS τις τελευταίες τέσσερις ημέρες, μετά από πολύ καιρό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και στο Πέραμα ακούστηκε ότι στις 12/04/2013 μπαίνει Χανιά, στη θέση του Ελ. Βενιζέλος. Ξέρει κανείς κάτι......σίγουρο;;;;;;;;

----------


## despo

Ναι, φίλε Παντελή τα ευχάριστα νέα βρίσκονται στο σύστημα κρατήσεων οπου εμφανίζεται να κάνει το πρώτο δρομολόγιο στις 13 Απριλίου !

----------


## aprovatianos

Α,ρε αθανατο LATO!!!Με το καλο να αρχισει!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μάλλον ο Χοντρός θα ετοιμαστεί για τη ναύλωση που λέγανε....

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΛΑΤΩ στης 2-6-2012 όταν εκτελούσε δρομολόγια Πειραιά -Χανιά.

ΛΑΤΩ 2-06-2012.gif

Άρα θα το ξαναδούμε στο μεγάλο λιμάνι να εκτελεί δρομολόγια.  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Λατώ σήμερα κατέβαζαν τα βαρελάκια για να πάνε για έλεγχο. 

ΛΑΤΩ 102 27-03-2013.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ξεκινησε για Συρο να υποθεσω το πλοιο???

----------


## pantelis2009

Για που το έβαλε το Λατώ.

----------


## Express Pigasos

στην Ε1 τελικα η Λατάρα

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Λατώ καθώς λιάζεται στον μεσημεριανό ήλιο του Πειραιά! 
DSCN6273.jpg
Ντοκ 3

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ποιο ΚΥΔΩΝ και πρασινα αλογα,ΛΑΤΩ το μακροβιοτερο ιστορικοτερο και καλυτερο,για την εποχη του, πλοιο της ΑΝΕΚ

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σχεδον σε καθε ημερησιο το καλοκαιρι του 2011 ξεπερνουσε τους 21 κομβους και ειχε φτασει ακομα και 21.8, επισης αρκετες φορες περυσι στη γραμμη της Αλβανιας παλι ξεπερνουσε τους 21...

Δεν αστειευεται η γρια, παει σφαιρα και ταξιδευει παρα πολυ καλα στον καιρο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξέρουμε ποιός είναι καπετάνιος του;;;;

----------


## despo

> Σχεδον σε καθε ημερησιο το καλοκαιρι του 2011 ξεπερνουσε τους 21 κομβους και ειχε φτασει ακομα και 21.8, επισης αρκετες φορες περυσι στη γραμμη της Αλβανιας παλι ξεπερνουσε τους 21...
> 
> Δεν αστειευεται η γρια, παει σφαιρα και ταξιδευει παρα πολυ καλα στον καιρο.


Ετσι ακριβώς είναι και μάλιστα τα πρώτα χρόνια που δούλευε στην Ιταλία, είχα ακούσει οτι έπιανε άνετα τα 24.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τοσο εγραφε το φυλαδιο της ΑΝΕΚ εκεινης της εποχης.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι τα πρωτα χρονια τα 22 τα ειχε για πλακα.Μην ξεχνατε οτι το λιγοτερο φορτωμενο αδερφο,Ερωτοκριτος, διαφημιζε πριν 20 χρονια Πατρα -Ανκωνα σε 24 ωρες

----------


## MesogeiosG

> Ποιο ΚΥΔΩΝ και πρασινα αλογα,ΛΑΤΩ το μακροβιοτερο ιστορικοτερο και καλυτερο,για την εποχη του, πλοιο της ΑΝΕΚ


..Και περασαν από το ΛΑΤΩ οι κορυφαίοι........

Γίαννης Κερκίμης, Λευτέρης Δημοτάκης (ο θρύλος), Στέλιος Σαριδάκης, Σήφης Αθητάκης, Γιάννης Δοκιανάκης, Απόστολος Φετάνης, Γιώργος Μπιράκης, Παύλος Πασπαράκης, Γιώργος Κολυδάς, Γιώργος Σανδαλάκης (...), Γιώργος Δουρουντουδάκης, Βασίλης Πασχάλης, Απόστολος Αποστολάκης, Μπάμπης Πετράς, και κάποιοι μεταγενέστεροι...

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΛΑΤΏ στο Πέραμα .Στης 10-9-2012.  :Smile: 

ΛΑΤΩ 10-9-2012.gif  :Smile:

----------


## Aquaman

Αφιξη για το βετερανο γιαπωνεζο στο μεγαλο λιμανι,επειτα απο ημερησιο δρομολογιο.

----------


## leo85

Την Παρασκευή το πρωί στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

ΛΑΤΩ 5-4-2012 01.gif

----------


## despo

Μετατέθηκε το ξεκίνημα του πλοίου σύμφωνα με το σύστημα κρατήσεων - πρώτη αναχώρηση στις 19/4.

----------


## Aquaman

Προχθες στην Ε1.

----------


## pantelis2009

Λίγο βάψιμο στη πλώρη δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Λίγο βάψιμο στη πλώρη δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν!!!!!!!!!!


Ένα, ένα. Όλα θα γίνουν! Χθες το απόγευμα έκαναν εργασίες στον καταπέλτη και έβαφαν τη δεξιά μεριά του πλοίου. Απ' ότι φαίνεται είναι θέμα ημερών να γίνει και η πλώρη, εξάλλου υπάρχουν μέρες ακόμη μέχρι την πρεμιέρα!

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Με πορεία για Σύρο αυτή την ώρα το πλοίο.

----------


## captain sot

Πηγαίνει λογικά για δεξαμενισμό.

----------


## ιθακη

> Πηγαίνει λογικά για δεξαμενισμό.


Για κοίτα εδώ την ενημέρωση από τον φίλο manoubras 33

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΛΑΤΩ στις 11-04-2013 φωτογραφημένο στην Ε1 απο τη βενζίνα Σαλαμίνα-Πειραιάς, πριν φύγει για το δεξαμενισμό του στη Σύρο.

ΛΑΤΩ 105 11-04-2013.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Ξεκίνησε από Σύρο το βαποράκι

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ξεκίνησε από Σύρο το βαποράκι


O BAΠΟΡΑΣ θέλεις να πεις!!!

----------


## P@vlos

Το περίεργο είναι ότι αυτή την στιγμή το Λατώ βρίσκεται στον κεντρικό λιμένα αλλά ο Βενιζέλος δεν έχει φύγει απο την θέση του. Μάλλον για Παγόδα πάει και θα μεθορμίσει αργότερα στην θέση του! 

Οι ανταποκριτές τρέξτε θα έχει ωραία μανούβρα το απόγευμα  :Wink:   :Wink:  !

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το μετανιωσε..ξαναπαει προς τα εξω..τουλαχιστον ανακατωσε τα νερα λιγο με το βυθισμα της η Λαταρα  :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

Στην Ε1 πηγαίνει τώρα.

----------


## ιθακη

κατα τύχη σήμερα η είσοδος του βαπόραρου στην κεντρική λεκάνη του Πειραιά, και η επιτόπια στροφή της για να πάει στην Ε1

IMG_8445.JPG IMG_8448.JPG IMG_8452.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Είπαμε το Nautilia.gr ........είναι παντού. Ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο.

----------


## despo

Εχει ηδη δέσει στη θέση του στην Ε3 και το βράδυ που πέρασα έβαφαν τον καταπέλτη. Φρεσκοβαμμένο ολόκληρο, έλαμπε !

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Για αλλη μια φορα η αειθαλης και ταχυτατη Γιαπωνεζα μας υπενθυμιζει τις ικανοτητες της. Χθες εφυγε απο τη Σουδα καθυστερημενη και για να φτασει στην ωρα της εκανε απο μπουκα σε μπουκα 7:50 με μεση ταχυτητα 19.9 κομβων που βεβαια για να την πετυχει ταξιδευε σχεδον σε ολο το ταξιδι με 20+ κομβους.

----------


## SteliosK

Σημερινή αναχώρηση  από Σούδα 

stk0148.JPG stk0150.jpg stk0152.JPG stk0155.JPG stk0156.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΛΑΤΩ στις 14-06-2013 φωτογραφημένο απο το Μπρούφας, με φόντο τον ¶γιο Διονύσιο. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΛΑΤΩ 108 14-06-2013.jpg

----------


## lissos

Δύο απλές, χθεσινές φωτογραφίες, όχι τίποτα το σπουδαίο.
Να τιμήσω και γω την ΛΑΤΑΡΑ που για μία ακόμη χρονιά (5η αν δεν κάνω λάθος) κλείνει στόματα και σαρώνει στο Αιγαίο με τιμιότητα και συνέπεια!
Το πλοίο χθες (20.6) ήταν τίγκα. Το γκαράζ γεμάτο σε σημείο που το τελευταίο όχημα μπήκε και πάρκαρε σχεδόν κάθετα, ενώ έλυσε κάβους στις 21:35.
Το μάτι μου πήρε πολύ καλές τιμές στο self-service και δεν ξέρω αν αυτό γίνεται και στα άλλα πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ.
Την δεύτερη φωτογραφία την έβαλα για να γκρινιάξω λίγο... Λίγη μπογιά ρε παιδιά... :Indecisiveness: 
20130620_203705.jpg

20130620_204554.jpg

----------


## lissos

Κάτι που μου έχει κάνει εντύπωση είναι πως εδώ και 10 μέρες το πλοίο έχει κλειστό το AIS του.

Για την ιστορία, σε λίγη ώρα θα κάνει μια στάση στη Μήλο! (ίσως προλάβει και τον Πρέβελη (οριακά...))

----------


## panthiras1

Έκτακτο είνα; Γιατί Μήλος;

----------


## Ilias 92

> Έκτακτο είνα; Γιατί Μήλος;


Εκδρομή ίσως.

----------


## lissos

Εκδρομή για το ¶γιο Πνεύμα. 
Λογικά σήμερα θα τους πάρει πίσω.

----------


## panthiras1

Ευχαριστώ................

----------


## agnostos

Δεν θυμάμαι αν έχει ξαναειπωθεί αλλά ξέρει κανένας αν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ποτέ(στην Ελλάδα) ο πλώριος καταπέλτης?
Θυμάμαι ο πίσω πλαϊνός χρησιμοποιούταν παλιά(επί εποχής ζεύγους Λισσός-Λατώ) κάποιες φορές στη Σούδα και όταν ήταν στην Ιταλία...ο πλώριος όμως?
Το λέω γιατί τον βλέπω και βαμμένο άσπρο και όχι κάποιο μπλε-πράσινο-μαύρο που έχουν συνήθως οι καταπέλτες που είναι σε χρήση.

----------


## schoen

Dear agnostos,
Here is a photo from august 2009, where she used the front ramp. Do you have a photo of her open rear side ramp?!
IMG_5548.jpg

----------


## P@vlos

Τον ανοίγει τακτικά στον Πειραιά και σχεδόν κα8ημερινά στην Σούδα πλέον. Ο πίσω πάντως δεν νομίζω ότι έχει ανοίξει εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια...

----------


## Apostolos

Ακομα μια με τον πλωριο ανοιχτο! 

lato.jpg

----------


## agnostos

> Dear agnostos,
> Here is a photo from august 2009, where she used the front ramp. Do you have a photo of her open rear side ramp?!
> IMG_5548.jpg


Unfortunately I have not any photo with the rear side ramp opened...

Σας ευχαριστώ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση! Δεν ήξερα οτι φέτος τον λειτουργούν

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Unfortunately I have not any photo with the rear side ramp opened...
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση! Δεν ήξερα οτι φέτος τον λειτουργούν


Κ όχι μόνο φέτος :Fat: .

----------


## agnostos

> Κ όχι μόνο φέτος.


διόρθωση: δεν ήξερα ότι τον χρησιμοποιούν!

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Τακτικά τώρα τελευταία πιστεύω. Όσο ταξίδευα συχνά κατά τα έτη 2006 - 2010 δε θυμάμαι να τον πολυ-χρησιμοποιούσαν στον Πειραια, Για Σούδα δεν ξέρω, ενώ στο Ηράκλειο δε γίνόταν να χρησιμοποιηθεί λόγω της κοντής προβλήτας όπου έδενε. Υπάρχει και βίντεο στο Υ/Τ όπου τον δείχνει να ανοίγει στη Σούδα μετά από πολύ καιρό, με τον ανάλογο θόρυβο και χρόνο και τα εμφανή σημάδια της απραξίας... (δε βάζω λιγκ γιατί δεν είναι δικό μου, αν ψάξετε θα το βρείτε).

----------


## jasonbourne

Ειδα προχθες το πλοιο και εγερνε προς την αριστερη μερια ενω ηταν δεμενο στο Πειραια
Ξερει κανεις γιατι?

----------


## jasonbourne

IMG_3975.jpg
Να και μια φωτογραφια για να καταλαβετε τι εννοω!

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Συμβαίνει πολλές φορές για πολλούς λόγους. Είτε μονόπλευη φόρτωση με βαριά αυτοκίνητα, είτε ξεσαβούριασμα είτε το φορτίο στις οι δεξαμενές καυσίμων.... Δεν είναι απαραίτητα κάτι επιλήψιμο (γενικά μιλάω).

----------


## konigi

Πρόπερσι τον Αύγουστο στη Σούδα.

_DSC4828.jpg

----------


## μιχαλης79

Επειδη το χειμωνα το κατηγορουσαμε τσατιστικε και αυτη την στιγμη κατεβενει χανια με 21,8 κομβους , ετσι για να μας αποδειξει οτι εχει ζωη ακομα μεσα του....

----------


## Ilias 92

Προχθές στον Πειραιά.  LATO 2013-10-01 Ilias92.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Προχθές στον Πειραιά. LATO 2013-10-01 Ilias92.jpg


Tην Λατάρα είναι ωραία να την πετύχεις με ανοικτό τον πλωριό καταπέλτη.Το περασμένο Σάββατο απόγευμα τον είχε ανοίξει.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Με καθυστέρηση θα αποπλεύσει απόψε το Λατώ, λόγω τηλεφωνήματος για ύπαρξη βόμβας! :Sour:

----------


## gpap2006

Θα ξεχειμωνιασει στη γραμμη Χανιων ή θα αντικατασταθεί κάποια στιγμή απο ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟ όπως πέρσυ?

----------


## nikolasher

o πλαινος καταπελτης πρυμα εχει χρησιμοποιηθει: τουλαχιστον τα τελευταια χρονια δεν νομιζω

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> o πλαινος καταπελτης πρυμα εχει χρησιμοποιηθει: τουλαχιστον τα τελευταια χρονια δεν νομιζω


Πριν από χρόνια τον είχαν ανοίξει γιά βάψιμο.

----------


## nikolasher

αν δεν εχει καποιο σοβαρο προβλημα , γιατι δεν τον ανοιγουν ? στην φορτοεκφοτωση θα βοηθουσε πολυ νομιζω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> αν δεν εχει καποιο σοβαρο προβλημα , γιατι δεν τον ανοιγουν ? στην φορτοεκφοτωση θα βοηθουσε πολυ νομιζω.


Ένα παλιό ρητό έλεγε "έξις,δευτέρα φύσις".Είναι η δύναμη της συνήθειας.Εδώ έχουν μάθει να μην χρησιμοποιούν τις τόσες ευκολίες που παρέχουν ιδιαίτερα τα ιαπωνικά πλοία έστω κ αν το επιτρέπουν το είδος του δρομολογίου κ η υποδομή του λιμανιού.
Όσο γιά το ΛΑΤΩ ο πλαϊνός πρυμιός γιά τα ΙΧ τουλάχιστον θα διευκόλυνε.Γιά να λέμε κ του στραβού το δίκιο,τον πλαϊνό πλωριό τον ανοίγουν πότε-πότε.

----------


## Ergis

Περισσότερα στον ακόλουθο σύνδεσμο.

----------


## ιθακη

> Στην Σούδα θα παραμείνει σήμερα το Έλυρος λόγο απαγορευτικού.....


πιθανότατα και το Λατώ στον Πειραιά...

----------


## SteliosK

> πιθανότατα και το Λατώ στον Πειραιά...



Σωστά

Να δούμε και μία άφιξη από το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε.
DSC_0053.JPG

----------


## knossos palace

Σε βλάβη στις μηχανές οφείλεται η αδυναμία του πλοίου ΛΑΤΩ να δέσει  σήμερα τα ξημερώματα στο λιμάνι της Σούδας. Το πρόβλημα δημιουργήθηκε  στις 6.15 περίπου την ώρα που το σκάφος είχε κάνει τη μανούβρα πρόσδεσης  και ήταν έτοιμο να κάνει όπισθεν ώστε οι καταπέλτες του να κατέβουν  στην προκυμαία. Εκεί ζητήθηκε βοήθεια από τα ρυμουλκά καθώς αν  επιχειρούσε μόνο του τότε θα προκαλούνταν σοβαρότερη ζημιά στη μηχανή.

Έτσι δύο ρυμουλκά τράβηξαν το ΛΑΤΩ μέχρι την προκυμαία όπου και έδεσε  χωρίς προβλήματα γύρω στις 7.30. Το πλοίο μετέφερε από τον Πειραιά στα  Χανιά 803 επιβάτες, 36 φορτηγά, 12 δίκυκλα, 46 ΙΧ και 4 λεωφορεία. Αυτή  στη στιγμή από τις αρχές του Λιμεναρχείου Σούδας και τους μηχανικούς της  ΑΝΕΚ πραγματοποιείται έλεγχος στη μηχανή προκειμένου να διαπιστωθεί το  μέγεθος της ζημιάς.                                                                                                                            CRETALIVE .GR

----------


## ιθακη

και όπως είχαμε εδώ το ένα δίδυμο,




> Να δούμε και το ίδιο σκηνικό, υπό το φως του ηλίου, στις 14-12-13
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 151096


ας δούμε και το άλλο δίδυμο, την επόμενη (15-12-13)

IMG_1850.JPG

----------


## superfast v

> Σε βλάβη στις μηχανές οφείλεται η αδυναμία του πλοίου ΛΑΤΩ να δέσει  σήμερα τα ξημερώματα στο λιμάνι της Σούδας. Το πρόβλημα δημιουργήθηκε  στις 6.15 περίπου την ώρα που το σκάφος είχε κάνει τη μανούβρα πρόσδεσης  και ήταν έτοιμο να κάνει όπισθεν ώστε οι καταπέλτες του να κατέβουν  στην προκυμαία. Εκεί ζητήθηκε βοήθεια από τα ρυμουλκά καθώς αν  επιχειρούσε μόνο του τότε θα προκαλούνταν σοβαρότερη ζημιά στη μηχανή.
> 
> Έτσι δύο ρυμουλκά τράβηξαν το ΛΑΤΩ μέχρι την προκυμαία όπου και έδεσε  χωρίς προβλήματα γύρω στις 7.30. Το πλοίο μετέφερε από τον Πειραιά στα  Χανιά 803 επιβάτες, 36 φορτηγά, 12 δίκυκλα, 46 ΙΧ και 4 λεωφορεία. Αυτή  στη στιγμή από τις αρχές του Λιμεναρχείου Σούδας και τους μηχανικούς της  ΑΝΕΚ πραγματοποιείται έλεγχος στη μηχανή προκειμένου να διαπιστωθεί το  μέγεθος της ζημιάς.                                                                                                                            CRETALIVE .GR


ειναι σοβαρη η ζημια? θα φυγει αποψε?

----------


## karavofanatikos

> ειναι σοβαρη η ζημια? θα φυγει αποψε?


Απ' ότι φαίνεται πρέπει να είναι. Δεν έχει ξεκινήσει ακόμη απ' τα Χανιά!

----------


## ιθακη

κανονικά έχει ξεκινήσει...... Ρε σεις, καταλαβαίνουν τα Τζαπάνια από μικροζημιές????????????

----------


## karavofanatikos

Lato... άνωθεν!!

DSCN2371.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Άσχημα τα νέα που ακούω για το καράβι αν και αναμενόμενα.
Αν το σενάριο των δυο της Βενετίας στο Ηράκλειο προχωρήσει ( εγώ το θεωρώ φήμες μόνο ) τότε το Champion πάει Χανιά και το Λατώ μας αφήνει.
*Θα επιχειρήσω να πάω για φωτογραφίες στο εσωτερικό ξέρετε αν αφήνουν??*

----------


## Apostolos

Ο Security code που υπάρχει στο πλοίο δέν επιτρέπει φώτο του εσωτερικού ανευ αδείας της εταιρίας...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ο Security code που υπάρχει στο πλοίο δέν επιτρέπει φώτο του εσωτερικού ανευ αδείας της εταιρίας...


Θελει κατι τετοιο...

IMG_8871.JPG

----------


## panthiras1

Θεωρώ, ότι αυτές τις στιγμές είναι ότι καλύτερο να πάει Κεφαλονιά, σαν ξενοδοχείο. Και οι κάτοικοι θα στεγαστούν, έστω προσωρινά και το πλοίο θα αξιοποιηθεί (με την προϋπόθεση ότι θα αντικατασταθεί από τον Ολυμπιονίκη, όπως αναφέρεται πιο πάνω).

----------


## leo85

Πορεία για πέραμα.

ΛΑΤΩ 11-2-2014 01.gif ΛΑΤΩ 11-2-2014 02.gif

----------


## superfast vi

στην ιταλια ναυλωθηκε το λατω.ειναι η ιδια εταιρεια που ειχε ναυλωθει περυσι το κρητη1.θα κανει δρομολογιο LIVORNO-OLBIA και LIVORNO-ARBATAX.

----------


## despo

> στην ιταλια ναυλωθηκε το λατω.ειναι η ιδια εταιρεια που ειχε ναυλωθει περυσι το κρητη1.θα κανει δρομολογιο LIVORNO-OLBIA και LIVORNO-ARBATAX.


Αυτό ακριβώς μόλις τώρα διάβαζα στην σελίδα που έχουν ανοίξει στο facebook ! Ευχάριστα λοιπον τα νέα για το πλοίο, αφου θα συνεχίσει να είναι ζωντανό και να διαψεύσει τις διάφορες φήμες που έλεγαν για οριστική απόσυρση.

----------


## Apostolos

Τι έχει να πει πάλι ο Εμμανουέλε! Οι επιθεωρήσεις port state θα έρχονται βροχη!

----------


## Eng

Αν η δρομολογιση ειναι σαν RORO τοτε καπως καλυτερα απο θεμα επιθεωρησεων. Αλλα σαν RO-PAX.. με φοβιζει..

----------


## despo

Οχι θα ειναι σαν επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό οπως πέρυσι το Κρήτη.

----------


## superfast v

Και εδω ερχομαστε αντιμετωποι με την τραγικοτητα της καταστασης μας...''φοβομαστε''οτι το Λατω θα το πετσοκοψουν στις επιθεωρησεις στην Ιταλια κι εδω που δεν γινονται προφανως τοσο λεπτομερης ελεγχοι οπως θα επρεπε οχι μονο δε μας νοιαζει καθολου αλλα το προσκυνουμε σαν θεο το καθε λατω..κι αν πει κανεις κατι κακο τον τρωμε κιολας..

----------


## Ilias 92

> Και εδω ερχομαστε αντιμετωποι με την τραγικοτητα της καταστασης μας...''φοβομαστε''οτι το Λατω θα το πετσοκοψουν στις επιθεωρησεις στην Ιταλια κι εδω που δεν γινονται προφανως τοσο λεπτομερης ελεγχοι οπως θα επρεπε οχι μονο δε μας νοιαζει καθολου αλλα το προσκυνουμε σαν θεο το καθε λατω..κι αν πει κανεις κατι κακο τον τρωμε κιολας..


Τα επίπεδα ασφαλείας της χώρας μας σηκώνουν πολύ συζήτηση, όταν έθιξα το γεγονός πως το Γιουροπίαν διέσχισε το μισό Αιγαίο με τον καταπέλτη δεμένο στους κάβους κόντεψαν ορισμένοι εδώ να με φάνε.
Πάντως για να τα λέμε και όπως είναι, αν ήθελαν κάποιες εταιρείες που έχουν νέα πλοία μπορούσαν να πιέσουν να εφαρμόζονται οι κανονισμοί και σταδιακά τα παλαιότερα ή να συντηρούνται καλύτερα ή να αποσυρθούν.

----------


## Ilias 92

*
Χαρακτηριστικά γραμμών Δ. Μεσογείου και δρομολόγησης Ε/Γ Ο/Γ  Λατώ.


*Στις γραμμές της Δ. Μεσογείου έγιναν μεγάλες επενδύσεις από τις εταιρείες τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια σε νέα και γρήγορα καράβια που τις περισσότερες φορές αν όχι όλες είναι και αναλογικά (επιβάτες / έξοδα) ακριβότερα στην διαχείριση τους  από τα παλαιότερα.

Οι γραμμές έχουν και εκεί όπως και στην χώρα μας έντονη εποχικότητα την θερινή περίοδο.
Τα δρομολόγια συνήθως  ξεκινούν από τα μεγάλα λιμάνια της ηπειρωτικής Ευρώπης και πάνε στα μεγάλα νησιά με μια ενδιάμεση προσέγγιση ή χωρίς καθόλου στάσεις, ή προς τις χώρες της Βόρειας Αφρικής. Υπάρχουν ακόμα και δρομολόγια μεταξύ των ηπειρωτικών λιμανιών.

Οι  επιβάτες είναι κυρίως ευρωπαίοι τουρίστες, παραθεριστές του καλοκαιριού και μετανάστες από την Β. Αφρική που μετακινούνται από και προς τις πατρίδες τους.

Με τα λίγα που ξέρω πιστεύω ότι μπορεί ένα πλοίο σαν το Ionian Queen για παράδειγμα να εδραιωθεί σε μια γραμμή υπάρχουσα και να ανταγωνιστεί ακριβότερα στην διαχείριση πλοία  ή να ανοίξει μια νέα γραμμή με ελληνική φιλοσοφία των 2-3 ενδιάμεσων προσεγγίσεων ανά δρομολόγιο ώστε να μπορεί να πιάσει περισσότερους προορισμούς.

Η παρούσα ναύλωση γίνεται  από  κοινοπραξία πρακτόρων και άλλων τουριστικών παραγόντων όπως είχε αναφερθεί και για το Κρήτη Ι που λάνσαραν στην Ιταλική αγορά με την εμπορική επωνυμία  Go In Sardinia και με εμπορική πολιτική  low cost.

Δεν γνωρίζω αν θα διεκδικήσει και φορτίο στην περίοδο που θα δρομολογηθεί η θα απευθύνετε μόνο στα οχήματα των επιβατών.


*ΗΛΙΑΣ_92*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τοσα χρονια η αειθαλης γρια στην ΑΝΕΚ και στο επισημο site γραφουν μηκος 174... Κριμα δεν ειναι; Φετος συμπληρωνει 25 χρονια ακαταπαυστης προσφορας, πρεπει να εχει αποπληρωσει τον εαυτον της δεκαδες φορες, μεχρι και περυσι (λογικα θα μπορει και φετος) πηγαινε 21+ κομβους οταν χρειαζοταν, στον καιρο δεν καταλαβαινει τιποτα και οπως και να το κανουμε ειναι μαυρο σκυλι... Ε παρουσιαστε τη σωστα παιδες, της αξιζει πιστευω.

Απ'οσο ξερω το βαπορι ειναι 188 μετρα και κατι ψιλα μετα την επιμηκυνση που εγινε ηδη απο τα χρονια της Ιαπωνιας.

----------


## proussos

060514 lato.jpg

*Σήμερα...έξω από τη Σύρο για δεξαμενισμό !*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mιά χαρά με την καινούργια φορεσιά.

----------


## Ilias 92

Στα γεράματα άλλαξε φόρεμα. 
Πως μπορείς να μην συγκρίνεις τώρα αυτά τα βαπόρια που βγάζουν τα λεφτά τους ακόμα και σε βαθιά γεράματα και τα νεοφερμένα ταχύπλοα και συμβατικά που η δρομολόγηση είναι η εξαίρεση στην πολύμηνη ακινησία.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Και σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα στο site του ναυλωτή, το πλοίο πρόκειται να δουλέψει στα ξένα από 1 Ιουνίου έως 28 Σεπτεμβρίου!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απ'οτι ειχα διαβασει θα πηγαινε στη Σαρδηνια για 2.5 χρονια και 3 καλοκαιρια. Δε νομιζω να γυριζει πισω το Χειμωνα... 

Ευχομαι καλη τυχη ξανα και να το δουμε παλι στα 21+...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Απ'οτι ειχα διαβασει θα πηγαινε στη Σαρδηνια για 2.5 χρονια και 3 καλοκαιρια. Δε νομιζω να γυριζει πισω το Χειμωνα...


 Mπράβο η γριά Λατάρα! Το ότι θα ναυλώνεται εκεί δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα ξεχειμωνιάζει εδώ.

----------


## superfast vi

τωρα που δεν θα δεξαμενιστει στη συρο γνωριζει κανεις που θα παει?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> τωρα που δεν θα δεξαμενιστει στη συρο γνωριζει κανεις που θα παει?


Γιατί δεν θα δεξαμενιστεί στην Σύρο;

----------


## superfast vi

εκατσε 20 ωρες στο λιμανι κ σημερα το πρωι ξεκινησε να φυγει γιατι εκαναν σταση εργασιας οι εργατες του ναυπηγειου κ ειπαν κ για απεργια απ το μεσημερι κ επειτα.επισης η δεη εκοψε και το ρευμα στα ναυπηγεια λογω μεγαλων οφειλων κ λειτουργουν μονο με γεννητριες οι οποιες καποια στιγμη θα σβησουν μολις τελειωσουν τα καυσιμα

----------


## despo

Πολύ ... ευχάριστες εξελίξεις. Ενα ναυπηγείο που καυχιόντουσαν οτι με τους ιδιώτες θα πάνε όλα ρολόι, πάει κι'αυτό για κλείσιμο. Τέτοια ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία να μπαίνει παντού και θα έχουμε να τρώμε ... με χρυσά κουτάλια :05.18 Flustered:  Και να λάβουμε υπ'όψη μας οτι έρχονται και εκλογές...

----------


## ιθακη

Παιδιά, δεν θα δεξαμενιστεί γενικώς......

Δυστυχώς το ματιάσαμε τον βάπορα..... Έχει υποστεί σοβαρότατη βλάβη στην δεξιά κύρια μηχανή, και κατά 99% ακυρώνετε η ναύλωση του...

Ίσως να έχει και την ποιό δυσάρεστη κατάληξη, λόγο αυτής της βλάβης.....

Αυτά τα τελευταία νέα που μόλις έμαθα από κολλητό που έχει σχέση μαζί τους....

Κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα για το πλοίο, μα πάνω απ όλα για το πλήρωμά του

----------


## despo

> Παιδιά, δεν θα δεξαμενιστεί γενικώς......
> 
> Δυστυχώς το ματιάσαμε τον βάπορα..... Έχει υποστεί σοβαρότατη βλάβη στην δεξιά κύρια μηχανή, και κατά 99% ακυρώνετε η ναύλωση του...
> 
> Ίσως να έχει και την ποιό δυσάρεστη κατάληξη, λόγο αυτής της βλάβης.....
> 
> Αυτά τα τελευταία νέα που μόλις έμαθα από κολλητό που έχει σχέση μαζί τους....
> 
> Κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα για το πλοίο, μα πάνω απ όλα για το πλήρωμά του


Αλλη πάλι ... ευχάριστη είδηση ; Τόσο καιρό που έκανε δρομολόγια δεν είχε βγαλει την παραμικρή βλάβη και την έπαθε μεταξύ Πειραιά και Σύρου ;

----------


## Apostolos

Τα προβλήματα βγαίνουν μετά απο ακινησίες...

----------


## ιθακη

Η νέα ενημέρωση που έχω είναι ότι ψάχνουν, μήπως βρεθούν τα ανταλλακτικά από το Ερωτόκριτος και την βγάλει καθαρή...

Το πλοίο πάντως μεθόρμισε από την Ε1, στο Πέραμα

Εδώ η αναχώρηση του από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, λίγο μετά τις 19:30 με προορισμό το Πέραμα

IMG_6289.JPG IMG_6299a.jpg IMG_6304.JPG

----------


## SteliosK

> Η νέα ενημέρωση που έχω είναι ότι ψάχνουν, μήπως βρεθούν τα ανταλλακτικά από το Ερωτόκριτος και την βγάλει καθαρή...
> 
> Το πλοίο πάντως μεθόρμισε από την Ε1, στο Πέραμα
> 
> Εδώ η αναχώρηση του από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, λίγο μετά τις 19:30 με προορισμό το Πέραμα
> 
> IMG_6289.JPG IMG_6299a.jpg IMG_6304.JPG



Ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο για τις φωτογραφίες και την ενημέρωση.
Κρίμα το βαπόρι.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μετά από ένα σύντομο ξεμούδιασμα μέχρι τη Σύρο, επέστρεψε και πάλι στο Πέραμα.

DSCN2739.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι το πλοίο ξηλώνεται και μας αφήνει γειά ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tίτλοι τέλους γιά την Αρχόντισσα; Προσπαθώ να μην το πιστέψω... :Apologetic:  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## despo

Αφου τελικά χάνει τη ναύλωση, οι τράπεζες (Πειραιώς βέβαια πρώτα απ'όλα) πιέζουν για ξεφόρτωμα οποιουδήποτε ανενεργού πλοίου. Οπότε πάει και αυτό προς εξαφάνιση...

----------


## superfast vi

> Αφου τελικά χάνει τη ναύλωση, οι τράπεζες (Πειραιώς βέβαια πρώτα απ'όλα) πιέζουν για ξεφόρτωμα οποιουδήποτε ανενεργού πλοίου. Οπότε πάει και αυτό προς εξαφάνιση...


εφοσον στη θεση του ομως θα παει ο σοφοκλης η ναυλωση δεν χανεται..

----------


## despo

> εφοσον στη θεση του ομως θα παει ο σοφοκλης η ναυλωση δεν χανεται..


Για το Λατώ (εννοείται) δεν χάνεται η ναύλωση, αφου πρόκειται να πάει άλλο πλοίο ;

----------


## superfast vi

> Για το Λατώ (εννοείται) δεν χάνεται η ναύλωση, αφου πρόκειται να πάει άλλο πλοίο ;


εννοω δεν χανεται η ναυλωση γενικα για την εταιρεια.εφοσον θα παει αλλο πλοιο της το ιδιο ειναι

----------


## ιθακη

Και σημερινές μου πληροφορίες λένε, πως ότι ξηλώνετε από το Λατώ δεν είναι για να ακολουθήσει την μακαρία οδό, αλλά για να επισκευαστεί..... κατά λέξη σήμερα μου είπαν, πως έχουν παραγγελθεί τα ανταλλακτικά (σχεδόν όλη η μηχανή δλδ)

----------


## superfast vi

> Και σημερινές μου πληροφορίες λένε, πως ότι ξηλώνετε από το Λατώ δεν είναι για να ακολουθήσει την μακαρία οδό, αλλά για να επισκευαστεί..... κατά λέξη σήμερα μου είπαν, πως έχουν παραγγελθεί τα ανταλλακτικά (σχεδόν όλη η μηχανή δλδ)


μηχανη βαρεσε δηλαδη??

----------


## ιθακη

> μηχανη βαρεσε δηλαδη??


Post 1752 (7-05-14), στην από πίσω σελίδα

----------


## proussos

> Και σημερινές μου πληροφορίες λένε, πως ότι ξηλώνετε από το Λατώ δεν είναι για να ακολουθήσει την μακαρία οδό, αλλά για να επισκευαστεί..... κατά λέξη σήμερα μου είπαν, πως έχουν παραγγελθεί τα ανταλλακτικά (σχεδόν όλη η μηχανή δλδ)


*Κρατήστε μια επιφύλαξη...σε ένα 40χρονο πλοίο δεν επενδύει εύκολα μια εταιρεία...*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σήμερα στο Πέραμα.

IMG_0429.jpg

----------


## leo85

To Λατώ σήμερα στο πέραμα, πιστεύω να το ξαναδούμε στην ενεργώ δράση. :Apologetic: 

ΛΑΤΩ 18-5-2014.gif

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To Λατώ σήμερα στο πέραμα, πιστεύω να το ξαναδούμε στην ενεργώ δράση.
> 
> ΛΑΤΩ 18-5-2014.gif


 K ποιός από εμάς δεν θα ήθελε ( ! )  γιατί όπως λένε,είναι σκούρα τα πράματα :Apologetic: .

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Απο ότι έμαθα ξεκίνησαν την επισκευή του και σε 1,5 μήνες το πολύ 2 θα πάει να αντικαταστήσει τον Σοφοκλή . Μου το είπε ναύτης που τώρα είναι μέσα στον Σοφοκλή κατα τον δεξαμενισμό του .

----------


## panthiras1

Και ο Σοφοκλής ξέρει κάποιος τι θα κάνει;

----------


## SteliosK

> Και ο Σοφοκλής ξέρει κάποιος τι θα κάνει;


Για το Σοφοκλή κοίταξε στο *θέμα του* και θα τα μάθεις όλα  :Single Eye:

----------


## Ilias 92

Νέα έχουμε?

----------


## pantelis2009

> Νέα έχουμε?


Παραμένει στην ίδια θέση με τα ίδια σινιάλα. Αυτό που αναφέρει ο φίλος Ιθάκη (μερικά ποστ πίσω) για τη μηχανή του Ερωτόκριτος από την Ινδία το άκουσα και γω, αλλά τι έγινε..........
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο εχθές στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. 

ΛΑΤΩ 116 04-08-2014.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Να σου πώ τι έγινε..... Το ανταλλακτικό δεν βρέθηκε και παραγγέλθηκε καινούργιο, το οποίο και τελικά παραλήφθηκε....... Το οποίο όμως τελικά δεν έκανε και έμειναν στην αναμονή... Αυτά τα νέα μέχρι την μέρα που έφυγε ο ΒΕΝ από δίπλα του... Επίσης να πούμε πώς κάποια πράματα του αφαιρέθηκαν (όπως το "καρούμπαλο" των τηλεπικοινιών, που δεν ξέρω και πως το λένε) και περάστηκαν στον ΒΕΝ

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου Γιώργο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ... Το οποίο όμως τελικά δεν έκανε και έμειναν στην αναμονή... 
> 
> το "καρούμπαλο" των τηλεπικοινιών, που δεν ξέρω και πως το λένε


Περίεργο, παραγγέλεις το τάδε ανταλλακτικό-καινούργιο ή μεταχειρισμένο-κ έρχεται. Δλδ τι, παράγγειλαν να το φτιάξουν κ δεν ταίριαζε;

Κεραία (δορυφορική) είναι.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

....και τους τορνους τι τους εχουμε?

----------


## ιθακη

Ελα μου ντε;

----------


## pantelis2009

Για που ......την έκανε το Λατώ. Αυτή την ώρα περνάει την Ψυτάλλεια και στο AIS γράφει προορισμό ....Ηράκλειο.
Άραγε κανένα δοκιμαστικό και θα γυρίσει στη ΝΑΥΣΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Για που ......την έκανε το Λατώ. Αυτή την ώρα περνάει την Ψυτάλλεια και στο AIS γράφει προορισμό ....Ηράκλειο.
> Άραγε κανένα δοκιμαστικό και θα γυρίσει στη ΝΑΥΣΙ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Απ' ότι γράφτηκε σε άλλες ιστοσελίδες θα συμμετάσχει στην επιχείρηση απομάκρυνσης ανθρώπων απ' τη Λιβύη. Άρα, ίσως πάει Ηράκλειο για να είναι πιο κοντά όταν χρειαστεί να επέμβει.

----------


## nikos1945

ΤΟ ΛΑΤΩ ΡΕΜΟΥΛΚΟΥΜΕΝΟ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Απ' ότι γράφτηκε σε άλλες ιστοσελίδες θα συμμετάσχει στην επιχείρηση απομάκρυνσης ανθρώπων απ' τη Λιβύη. Άρα, ίσως πάει Ηράκλειο για να είναι πιο κοντά όταν χρειαστεί να επέμβει.


Ευχαριστώ φίλε Νεκτάριε για την πληροφορία. Αφού λοιπόν έκανε μερικούς δοκιμαστικούς κύκλους στη ράδα του Πειραιά, ανοικτά από Σαλαμίνα πήγε στην Ε1  ........μάλλον για να πάρει χαρτιά και να πάει για Λιβύη, όπως λες. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## ιθακη

Σωστά, αύριο η μεθαύριο αναχωρεί για Λιβύη, όπου και η αποστολή του θα είναι για περίπου 10 μέρες. Σύντομα θα ακολουθήσει άλλο ένα ομόσταβλο στην αποστολή...

----------


## panthiras1

Ποιό ομόσταβλο;

----------


## pantelis2009

Ανοικτά από τα Κύθηρα τώρα με 13,6 knots. Πρέπει να έφυγε τα μεσάνυχτα από τον Πειραιά.

----------


## ιθακη

> Ποιό ομόσταβλο;


Αυτό δεν μπορώ να το πω ακόμα




> Ανοικτά από τα Κύθηρα τώρα με 13,6 knots. Πρέπει να έφυγε τα μεσάνυχτα από τον Πειραιά.


Στις 3 τα χαραματα Παντέλο

----------


## kythnos

¶ρα μάλλον η βλάβη δεν αποκαταστάθηκε και δεν ξέρω αν αυτό σημαίνει κάτι για το μέλλον του πλοίου......

----------


## proussos

*Κάπως έτσι είχε ξεκινήσει και το τελευταίο του ταξίδι το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ...*

----------


## roussosf

> *Κάπως έτσι είχε ξεκινήσει και το τελευταίο του ταξίδι το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ...*


με πρόλαβες για ..............καποια δευτερόλεπτα (αυτή άλλωστε είναι και η αξία του χρόνου)
αλλα από την άλλη το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ ξέραμε ότι θα μεταφέρει ....σχιστομάτηδες και μετα τελος
θα μου πείς τωρα το ΛΑΤΩ τους φέρνει Ελλάδα και .....πετάγετε απέναντι...........................

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eμένα αυτό το 13,6 από μόνο του δεν θα με ανησυχούσε,υποθέτωντας "πάει οικονομικά γιά να φθάσει την προκαθορισμένη ώρα". Εκείνο όμως που δεν μου άρεσε,είναι ότι στο δοκιμαστικό κάπου τόσο έπιασε... :Apologetic: 
Αγαπητέ μου συμμαθητή, θα πάει Φιλιππινέζους (πάλι σχιστομάτηδες ! )  στην Μάλτα. Οπότε μπορεί να μην το ξαναδούμε στην Ελλάδα :Uncomfortableness: ...

----------


## pantelis2009

> Στις 3 τα χαραματα Παντέλο


Φίλε Γιώργο επειδή βλέπω το παρακολουθείς από κοντά, το sardinia που έγραφε στις μπάντες ......το έσβησε????

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ολα ειναι σβησμενα παντελη δεν εχει κανενα διακριτικο εκτος απο το ονομα του.Παντως οταν το βαπορι μου ειχε συστηθει για πρωτη φορα στον πειραια το 1990 ειχε σαφως πολυ λαμψη και ηταν και το μεγαλυτερο της μεσογειου ενω σημερα......

----------


## ιθακη

> Φίλε Γιώργο επειδή βλέπω το παρακολουθείς από κοντά, το sardinia που έγραφε στις μπάντες ......το έσβησε????


Κοίτα, ότι το παρακολουθώ, είναι αλήθεια, αλλά όχι από κοντά  μιας και είμαι πολύυυυυ μακρυά του, απλά τυχαίνει και έχω φίλους εκεί μέσα, και μου τα μεταφέρουν....

----------


## dionisos

Δεν γνωριζω αλλα υποθετω συμφωνα με την πορεια και ταχυτητα οτι κατευθυνεται προς TOBRUK με αφιξη αυριο τα ξημερωματα. Εαν γνωριζει καποιος μπορει να μας πει.

----------


## dionisos

Πριν απο λιγο το ΛΑΤΩ αγκυροβολησε στην ραδα τουTOBRUK.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΛΑΤΩ λιγες ωρες πριν αναχωρηση απο τον πειραια

DSCN1840.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Πολύ άχρωμο και χωρίς σινιάλα!!!!!!!!! Δεν μας έχει συνηθίσει έτσι η ΑΝΕΚ. Άραγε θα .......ξανά γυρίσει??????? :Apologetic:

----------


## roussosf

> ...................... Άραγε θα .......ξανά γυρίσει???????


έτσι όπως το είδα στη φωτό .......χμ χλωμό το κόβω να το ματαξαναδουμε

----------


## panthiras1

Αν μεταφέρει κόσμο προς την Μάλτα, αναγκαστικά θα περάσει πάλι από Ελλάδα.....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν μεταφέρει κόσμο προς την Μάλτα, αναγκαστικά θα περάσει πάλι από Ελλάδα.....


 Γιατί αναγκαστικά;

----------


## panthiras1

Γιατί η Μάλτα βρίσκεται δυτικά της Ελλάδος και οι αιώνιοι παράδεισοι που προτιμά η ΑΝΕΚ ανατολικά. Μετά την λήξη της συμφωνίας, θα περάσει απο την Ελλάδα, έστω και για ανεφοδιασμό.....

----------


## ιθακη

To Λατώ φωτογραφημένο στις 22-08-14 στο Toburk της Λιβύης....

lato2.jpg

Στα τέλη της επόμενης εβδομάδας μάλλον, θα γυρίσει Ελλάδα.... και ο αντικαταστάτης του ετοιμάζεται να πάει κάτω...

----------


## panthiras1

Στην Ελλάδα, έχει βρει δουλειά;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στην Ελλάδα, έχει βρει δουλειά;


Aν δεν συμβεί το απευκτέο...θα κοσμεί τον ντόκο στην επισκευαστική.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στα δυτικά παράλια της Κρήτης αυτή την ώρα το Λατώ με 14,4 knots και με προορισμό όπως λέει στο AIS "ORDERS".
Ήδη σε λίγο μπαίνει στη Σούδα, άραγε για ανεφοδιασμό και μετά Πέραμα!!!!!!!

----------


## panthiras1

Βρίσκεται στην Σούδα ακόμα; Δεν εκπέμπει η συσκευή του, άρα δεν εμφανίζεται στο marinetraffic. Αν έκλεισε την συσκευή του μάλλον θα μείνει στην Σούδα για αρκετό καιρό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Βρίσκεται στην Σούδα ακόμα; Δεν εκπέμπει η συσκευή του, άρα δεν εμφανίζεται στο marinetraffic. Αν έκλεισε την συσκευή του μάλλον θα μείνει στην Σούδα για αρκετό καιρό.


Aπό τη Σούδα μέσα πολλές φορές δεν έχει σήμα.Η ιδιομορφία της περιοχής...

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με την ηλεκτρονική εφημερίδα των Χανίων zarpa.gr, το Λατώ που τόσο καιρό είναι δεμένο στη Σούδα, θα πάει για διάλυση στην Ινδία. Βέβαια από πάνω γράφει για πούλημα του Σ. Βενιζέλος και του Λευκά Όρη. Μπορεί κάποιος ντόπιος φίλος του Nautilia.gr να επιβεβαιώσει την είδηση?????????
Εδώ το Λατώ στην Ε1 στις 11/04/2013 για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΛΑΤΩ 107 11-04-2013.jpg

----------


## thalassa

καλησπερα και απο εμένα. καινούριος στη παρέα και μιας και είμαι στα χανιά τώρα είπα να ανεβάσω φωτο του πλοιου απο τη σούδαP_20140907_115840.jpgP_20140916_121016.jpg 
υ.γ. ελπιζω να μπορείτε να δειτε τις φωτο και να μην εκανα καμια ...κια γιατί είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω στο φόρουμ

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μια χαρά φίλε thalassa! Σ' ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες και καλώς ήλθες στη θαλασσινή οικογένεια του nautilia.gr!  :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλώς ήλθες και από μένα φίλε thalassa. Οι φωτο σου ανέβηκαν μια χαρά, αλλά δεν μας λες τίποτε για την είδηση που γράφει η εφημερίδα. Στέκει ή γράφει .................κίες.

----------


## thalassa

η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν εχω ακούσει απο έγκυρη πηγή κάτι. αλλά ποιος ξέρει; όπου υπάρχει καπνός υπάρχει και φωτία.

----------


## despo

Η αλήθεια ειναι οτι απο τη στιγμή που το πλοίο εγκαταλείφθηκε στην τύχη του και δεν φαίνεται η εταιρεία να ειναι διατεθειμένη να το επισκευάσει, δεν βλέπω να έχει μέλλον.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Βέβαια από πάνω γράφει για πούλημα του Σ. Βενιζέλος και του Λευκά Όρη. Μπορεί κάποιος ντόπιος φίλος του Nautilia.gr να επιβεβαιώσει την είδηση?????????


 Eίναι αυτό που έχει ανακοινωθεί εδώ κ λίγο καιρό,το γράφει. ¶κουσα ότι θα μπούνε Ηράκλειο,το δεύτερο με σινιάλα ΒSF κ άλλο όνομα.'Ιδωμεν...

----------


## parianos

> καλησπερα και απο εμένα. καινούριος στη παρέα και μιας και είμαι στα χανιά τώρα είπα να ανεβάσω φωτο του πλοιου απο τη σούδαP_20140907_115840.jpgP_20140916_121016.jpg 
> υ.γ. ελπιζω να μπορείτε να δειτε τις φωτο και να μην εκανα καμια ...κια γιατί είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω στο φόρουμ


Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτο σου....και καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας....

----------


## panthiras1

Υποθέτω ότι το πλοίο θα βρίσκεται ακόμα στην Σούδα. Υπάρχει κάποιο νέο;

----------


## lissos

Λατάρα πριν από πολλά χρόνια. Στο Μεγάλο Λιμάνι. Στην φυσική θέση των Χανιώτικων.
Φωτογραφία από το "μπαούλο"...
aLato27.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Aν κρίνω από το μπλε ζωνάρι στο σκάφος αλλά κ από την παρτέντζα στο άλμπουρο,δυστυχώς δεν την βάζουν πιά,πρέπει να είναι από τα πρώτα χρόνια που μπήκε στην γραμμή.

----------


## Chosen_12

Η "παρτέντζα στο άλμπουρο" τι είναι?

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος παιδιά πάνω από το σήμα της ΕΟΚ, είχε σκάλες επιβίβασης και από τις 2 πλευρές.

----------


## Joyrider

> Η "παρτέντζα στο άλμπουρο" τι είναι?


Η σημαιούλα (σήμα) που φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία. Στο διεθνή κώδικα σημάτων σημαίνει, ότι το πλοίο είναι στο λιμένα και είναι έτοιμο να αποπλεύσει-αναχωρήσει.

----------


## Chosen_12

> Η σημαιούλα (σήμα) που φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία. Στο διεθνή κώδικα σημάτων σημαίνει, ότι το πλοίο είναι στο λιμένα και είναι έτοιμο να αποπλεύσει-αναχωρήσει.


Μιλάς για την μπλέ σημαιούλα με το λευκό τετράγωνο που βρίσκεται κάτω απο το ρανταρ?

----------


## Joyrider

> Μιλάς για την μπλέ σημαιούλα με το λευκό τετράγωνο που βρίσκεται κάτω απο το ρανταρ?



Ναι, για αυτή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η σημαιούλα (σήμα) που φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία. Στο διεθνή κώδικα σημάτων σημαίνει, ότι το πλοίο είναι στο λιμένα και είναι έτοιμο να αποπλεύσει-αναχωρήσει.


Aκριβώς κ την ύψωναν όταν το πλοίο έφευγε την συγκεκριμένη ημέρα.Αυτό καταργήθηκε :Uncomfortableness:  στην ακτοπλοϊα με την εμφάνιση των νεότευκτων.Τώρα μόνο σε κανένα αγγλικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο μπορεί να την δείτε.
Γι'αυτό είναι δικαιολογημένοι οι λιγότερο σχετικοί ή οι αρκετά νεωτεροι να μην το ξέρουν.
Δεν ξέρω πως το βλέπετε αλλά προσωπικά είμαι κατά της υπεραπλούστευσης των πραγμάτων. Βάλε την βρε αδελφέ αφού αυτός είναι ο τύπος κ η παράδοση! :Fat:

----------


## Joyrider

> Δεν ξέρω πως το βλέπετε αλλά προσωπικά είμαι κατά της υπεραπλούστευσης των πραγμάτων. Βάλε την βρε αδελφέ αφού αυτός είναι ο τύπος κ η παράδοση!



Της ίδια άποψης είμαι κι εγώ, διότι θεωρώ πως η ναυτιλία είναι κάτι το παραδοσιακό και πρέπει να κρατάει τους τύπους, όσο και αν εξελίσσεται η τεχνολογία.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Λεγεται οτι το μπλοκ της μιας κυριας μηχανης εχει βρεθει απο τον Ερωτοκριτο σε περιπτωση που θελησουν να την επισκευασουν.

Το μελλον ειναι δυσοιωνο αλλα δε μπορουμε να αποκλειουμε τιποτα, ακομα και επαναδραστηριοποιηση του.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το βαπορι ειναι παλιο ,40 ετων, πια αλλα εχει τον δρομο του τα μπολικα μετρα στο γκαραζ τα μπολικα κρεβατια του .Σημερα που φευγουν τα νεοτευκτα πλοια του 2000 και τα καλα γιαπωνεζικα που μεχρι πριν λιγα χρονια δεν ειχαν ουσιαστικα κανενα ρολο ολα δουλευουν σημερα.blue galaxy , nissos rodos , ariadne κτλ. μηπως εχει ερθει η ωρα του ΛΑΤΩ να παιξει καποιον ρολο ξανα?

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστά όλα όσα αναφέρθηκαν, ωστόσο μήπως θα πρέπει να συνυπολογίσουμε και την εικόνα που είδαμε μόλις πριν δύο ημέρες με τα _έξι πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ στο Πέραμα_ ??? Και εντάξει, να εξαιρέσουμε τα ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ, ΕΛΛΕΝΙΚ, και ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ. Αλλά τα άλλα τρία που είναι διαθέσιμα ανά πάσα στιγμή να αναλάβουν κάποιο ρόλο, δεν είναι ανασταλτικός παράγων για την (όσο να "ναι δαπανηρή) επισκευή και επαναδραστηριοποίηση του 40άχρονου ΛΑΤΩ ???

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μα γι'αυτο το μελλον του ειναι δυσοιωνο.

Ομως αν φετος το καλοκαιρι η ΑΝΕΚ ειχε ενα Λατω των 21 κομβων, ταχυτητα με την οποια ταξιδευε τα καλοκαιρια (2011-2012-2013) πριν τη βλαβη, νομιζω οτι θα ηταν ο ιδανικος, για την εταιρια, αντικασταστατης του Ελυρου που θα παει για τη ναυλωση. Εχει το συνδιασμο γκαραζ, καμπινων, ταχυτητας και μαλλον καταναλωσης που ταιριαζει καλυτερα στη γραμμη απο τα υπολοιπα που καθονται αυτη τη στιγμη. 

Οποτε δεν αποκλειεται να αποφασισουν οτι το χρειαζονται και οτι αξιζει τον κοπο να το φτιαξουν, σιγουρα οι πιθανοτητα ειναι μικρη αλλα οχι μηδενικη.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

και γιατι να μην βαλουν τον Βενιζελο που θελει και λιγοτερα. εξαλλου το ελυρος θα λειψει για τρεις μηνες οποτε οποιο και να το αντικαταστησει μετα το φθινωπορο παλι θα καθεται.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μα το Βενιζελο θα βαλουν κατα πασα πιθανοτητα.

 Δεν ειπε κανεις οτι τους συμφερει να βαλουν το Λατω τωρα. Απλα λεω οτι επειδη ξερουν οτι το Λατω εχει πολλες δυνατοτητες και μπορει να καλυψει τρυπες, μην αποκλειετε να το δουμε ξανα να ταξιδευει αν δουν οτι θα το χρειαστουν για αλλα 3-4 χρονια. Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο, αλλα οχι απιθανο.

----------


## panthiras1

Ξέρετε πόσων χρονών έγινε εφέτος το ΛΑΤΩ; Σίγουρα ξέρετε. Σταματώ εδώ.....

Υ.Γ. Ακόμα βρίσκεται στην Σούδα με κλειστά φώτα και χωρίς σινιάλα.

----------


## marakis stratos

Θλιβερη η εικονα του στην Σουδα.

----------


## despo

Ετοιμο το έχουν για κατά Ινδία μεριά .....

----------


## ιθακη

Και μάλλον οι ώρες του πλησιάζουν, όχι όμως γιά κάτω...

----------


## flash13

> Και μάλλον οι ώρες του πλησιάζουν, όχι όμως γιά κάτω...


έχουμε κάποιο νέοτερο??

----------


## ιθακη

Ναι, το ότι πλησιάζουν οι ώρες του στερνού αντίο.....

----------


## OLENI

Δηλαδή? Τι εννοεί ο ποιητής ?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δηλαδή? Τι εννοεί ο ποιητής ?


Θα εννοεί απέναντι...

----------


## GEOMA

Ο ποιητης εννοει οτι λιαν συντομως θα παει για καρφιτσες,τωρα το που θα παει ειναι ενα αλλο ερωτημα.

----------


## Ilias 92

Οι τιμες του σκραπ ειναι σε πολυ χαμηλά επίπεδα τώρα.
Καλά αυτοί στην ΑΝΕΚ δεν ηξεραν να προνοήσουν απο το 2010 για να πάρουν υλικά απο τον Ερωτόκριτο?
Τα έφαγε τα ψωμιά του το πλοιο αλλά να φεύγει έτσι χωρίς τα σινιαλα που τίμησε απο το 1988 ειναι κρίμα.
θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει σε τρίτες χώρες και δίνει χρήμα στην ΑΝΕΚ για λίγα χρονια ακομα αλλά αλλιώς ήρθαν τα πράγματα.

----------


## Giovannis

> Οι τιμες του σκραπ ειναι σε πολυ χαμηλά επίπεδα τώρα.
> Καλά αυτοί στην ΑΝΕΚ δεν ηξεραν να προνοήσουν απο το 2010 για να πάρουν υλικά απο τον Ερωτόκριτο?


Εδω δε προνοησαν να το στειλουν οταν το σκραπ ηταν ψηλα, θα ειχαν προνοησει για ανταλλακτικα απο τον ερωτοκριτο;!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Αφού ο "Χοντρός" μοστράρει για δρομολόγιο μεταξύ ΗΠΑ και Κούβα, μήπως θα το ξαναδείτε στον Πειραιά με τα συνιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ ??

----------


## pantelis2009

Κάπου διάβασα ότι αύριο θα φύγει με P/K από τη Σούδα και θα έλθει στο Πέραμα.......αλλά όχι για πολύ, γιατί θα φύγει για Aliaga. Ίδωμεν.

----------


## Giovannis

Εφυγε απο τη Σουδα σημερα

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παμπολλα ταξιδια και αναμνησεις, προσωπικες στιγμες καθε ειδους, χαρουμενες και δυσαρεστες...

Μαλλον ηταν η τελευταια φορα που την ειδαμε στα νερα της Κρητης και ειδικα των Χανιων.

Α ρε Λαταρα...

----------


## lissos

Αν τελικά φύγει για καρφίτσες, η γραμμή Πειραιάς – Χανιά, δεν θα είναι ποτέ ξανά η ίδια…
Θα κλείσει ο μεγαλύτερος κύκλος που έχει σημειωθεί στα νερά του Κρητικού Πελάγους.

----------


## lissos

Και επειδή γκρινιάζω αρκετά το τελευταίο διάστημα, η Λατάρα από το «μπαούλο», αρχές δεκαετίας Ά90, στην παραδοσιακή γωνιά των «Χανιώτικων».

latoearly90.jpg

Η δεύτερη πέρι στα τέλη του '90.

latoearly90-1.jpg

(δεν μπορούσα να κάνω επεξεργασία, συγνώμη για το διπλό post)

----------


## Ilias 92

Κρίμα μεγάλο που φεύγει το πλοιο έτσι βουβό απο την έδρα του! Η ΑΝΕΚ όφειλε να κάνει μια σεμνή τελετή στην Σουδα να έρθει ο κόσμος να το αποχαιρετήσει όπως γίνεται σε τόσες και τόσες χώρες στο εξωτερικό.

Και ο ΟΛΠ με την σειρά του πρέπει να τιμήσει το πλοιο πριν φύγει.

Τελικα ορισμένοι δεν θα γίνουν ποτέ άνθρωποι μια ζωή θα ειναι αχάριστοι και αγνώμονες προς πρόσωπα και πράγματα και μια ζωή θα ειναι απο ανίκανοι έως καταστροφικοί.

Μακαρι μαζι με το πλοιο να φύγουν και τα γνωστά βαρίδια της ΑΝΕΚ που όλοι πια αναγνωρίζουν ότι έκαναν ζημιά ανεπανόρθωτη.

----------


## OLENI

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου Ilia92

----------


## thanos75

Ακριβώς! Θυμάμαι μάλιστα -μικρός ήμουν- πριν καμιά 25αριά χρόνια με τι τυμπανοκρουσίες είχε μπει τότε στη γραμμή της Αδριατικής.  Και σε όλη την ιστορία του ένα πλοίο βράχος που ποτέ δεν πρόδωσε τους Χανιώτες αλλά ούτε και την εταιρία του.  Θα έπρεπε λοιπόν και το τέλος του (γιατί σε όλα τα πράγματα υπάρχει ένα τέλος) να ήταν αντάξιο αυτής της τόσο εξαιρετικής πορείας του.  Έστω και μέσω μιας μικρής σεμνής τελετής στη Σούδα για όλα αυτά που προσέφερε τόσα χρόνια....
Γενικά πρέπει να μάθουμε να αποχαιρετάμε τα πλοία μας όπως τους αξίζουν όπως γίνεται σε πολλές χώρες

----------


## manolis2

Eφυγε απο την Κρητη  το ΛΑΤΩ. Ειμουν νιος και γερασα , οταν ανεβοκατεβαινα φανταρος στην Κρητη, με το παλιο Κρητη και αυτο.
http://www.aera.gr/crete-news/29605-...thn-souda.html

http://www.aera.gr/images/00000/08-may/lato-anek.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Λατώ με το P/K Christos XXII είναι στη ράδα του Πειραιά και βοήθεια του πήγε και το Christos XXV.

----------


## panthiras1

Μετά από τόσα χρόνια που υπηρέτησε τα Χανιά..... ταπεινωμένο πέρασε για τελευταία φορά τον κόλπο της Σούδας με την βοήθεια.... ρυμουλκού.
Θα μπορούσε να φύγει για τελευταία φορά από την Σούδα με την βοήθεια των μηχανών του ή αν δεν λειτουργούν ας έφευγε όταν λειτουργούσαν.... με τον ίδιο τρόπο που πήγε στην Σούδα.

----------


## panthiras1

ΤΟ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ τουλάχιστον έφυγε υπερήφανα με δικές του μηχανές, εργαζόμενο μέχρι και την τελευταία του στιγμή.

----------


## ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ

Τελικά αποφασίστηκε τη θα γίνει με το πλοίο?

----------


## Giovannis

Θα κοπει στη τουρκια

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γνωρίζουμε ποτέ θα φύγει γιά απέναντι;

----------


## OLENI

[QUOTE=Giovannis;553987]Θα κοπεί στη τουρκια[/QUOT

Ξέρουμε μήπως το πότε?

----------


## Giovannis

Μολις ετοιμαστουν τα διαδικαστικα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μολις ετοιμαστουν τα διαδικαστικα


Mιλάμε γιά καμμιά εβδομάδα;

----------


## Giovannis

> Mιλάμε γιά καμμιά εβδομάδα;


Απο χθες επρεπε οποτε ειμαστε πολυ κοντα

----------


## Maiandros

...όταν πρώτο είχε μπει στη γραμμή για Χανιά,είχα πάει και γυρίσει μόνο και μόνο για να ταξιδέψω με το πλοίο αυτό γεμάτος ενθουσιασμό.Ήταν η πρώτη φορά που ταξίδευα με τόσο μεγάλο καράβι και πρώτη φορά που έβλεπα το λιμάνι του Πειραιά από τόσο ψηλά πριν ξεκινήσουμε...,κρίμα που μας έφυγε κι αυτό....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οταν ειχε μπει το 1997 στη γραμμη ηταν πραγματικα το κατι αλλο..οι χωροι μεσα ηταν λιγο ασυνδετοι βεβαια αλλα αυτο προσεδιδε την εντυπωση οτι ησουν σε ακομα μεγαλυτερο πλοιο.Θυμαμε οτι αφηναμε ταυτοτητες για να παμε για καφε στην δυοροφη ντισκο /σαλονι.Δεν ειχα ταξιδεψει ποτε ,με το ερωτοκριτος ομως ειχα

----------


## panthiras1

Γιατί αφήνατε ταυτότητες;

----------


## renetoes

Τώρα που μας αφήνει το ΛΑΤΩ, ας θυμηθούμε τα εγκαίνιά του, στις 17 Μαίου 1989, κατά τα οποία τέλεσε τον αγιασμό ο αείμνηστος Μητροπολίτης Κισσάμου και Σελίνου κ.κ. Ειρηναίος (Γαλανάκης), ιδρυτής και πρόεδρος της ΑΝΕΚ.

Στη γέφυρα φαίνεται και ο (για λίγες μέρες) πλοίαρχος του ΛΑΤΩ Γρηγόρης Καντιδάκης και ο ύπαρχος Δημήτρης Διακάκης.

----------


## Ilias 92

26 ολόκληρα χρονια συνεχούς προσφοράς στην ΑΝΕΚ το ΛΑΤΩ !!

Μετα τις εκλογές του 1981 η τότε νεοσύστατη κυβέρνηση του ΠΑΣΟΚ εξαγγέλει μεγάλες αλλαγές στην δομή της οικονομίας. Εστι ενα χρόνο αργότερα ψηφιζεται ο νέος αναπτυξιακός νόμος 1262/82. Απο το 1985 και μετά  το κράτος αυξάνει την συμμετοχή του στα ακτοπλοϊκά δρομενα με την ίδρυση της κρατικής Εληνικης Ακτοπλοιας Α.Ε. Με σκοπό την εξυγίανση των προβληματικών συνεταιριστικών ακτοπλοϊκών υπό την οικονομική ενίσχυση της ΕΤΒΑ.
Στην ίδια κατεύθυνση ηταν και οι επιχορηγήσεις βάσει του 1262 και των κοινωνικών κονδυλίων για την ανανέωση του στόλου των εταιρειών. Απο τις πρώτες που έκαναν χρήση των ευεργετημάτων ηταν και οι δυο κραταιές εταιρείες της Κρήτης η ΑΝΕΚ και οι Μινωικες γραμμες. 
Η ΑΝΕΚ προχώρησε στην αγορά του Λατω (και του Λισσός) απο την Ιαπωνία και μετά απο μια εκτεταμένη, χρονικά, τεχνικά και οικονομικά μετασκευή το δρομολόγησε στις γραμμες της Αδριατικής που μεσα στην δεκαετία του 1990 αποτέλεσαν πραγματικό χρυσωρυχείο για όλες τις εταιρείες.

Δεν είχα την τύχη να το ταξιδέψω αλλα το καμάρωνα 4 χρονια μεσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Πραγματικά εύχομαι τέτοιες επενδύσεις να βρουν μιμητές στην σύγχρονη ακτοπλοΐα με βαπόρια στιβαρά, ναυτικά και απροβλημάτιστα.

Αν μπορει κάποιος φίλος ας σώσει τις φωτό και την εικονική περιήγηση που εχει στην σελίδα της η ΑΝΕΚ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Γιατί αφήνατε ταυτότητες;


Αφού δεν ήταν επιβάτες;  Κάτι που σήμερα είναι ο κανόνας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στη γέφυρα φαίνεται και ο (για λίγες μέρες) πλοίαρχος του ΛΑΤΩ Γρηγόρης Καντιδάκης και ο ύπαρχος Δημήτρης Διακάκης.


Τον καπτα Γρηγόρη,μετέπειτα αρχιπλοίαρχο της ΑΝΕΚ, είχα καπετάνιο το 1978 στο Δ/Ξ ΕΛΕΝΗ Μ (το avatar μου) του επίσης Κρητικού Γιώργου Μαμιδάκη.
¶νθρωπος σοβαρός,λιγομίλητος κ απόμακρος.Γνωρίζει κανείς τι κάνει,πού βρίσκεται σήμερα;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ηλία καλή η ιδέα γιά την περιήγηση κ τις φωτό.
Προχθές αποχαιρέτησα στο Πέραμα νοερά την Αρχόντισσα,σιωπηλή κ παρηκμασμένη λίγο πριν από το τέλος.Ούτε μιά εκδήλωση ευγνωμοσύνης από την εταιρεία.
Θα το πω κ ας έχει καταντήσει στερεότυπο,δυστυχώς σκοτώνουν τα άλογα όταν γεράσουν... :Uncomfortableness:  :Apologetic:  :Apologetic:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Λατώ φωτογραφημένο προχθές από το εκκλησάκι στην Κυνόσουρα, στη ΝΑΥΣΙ που βρίσκετε .....περιμένοντας το μοιραίο. 

ΛΑΤΩ 117 06-06-2015.jpg

----------


## renetoes

> Ηλία καλή η ιδέα γιά την περιήγηση κ τις φωτό.
> Προχθές αποχαιρέτησα στο Πέραμα νοερά την Αρχόντισσα,σιωπηλή κ παρηκμασμένη λίγο πριν από το τέλος.Ούτε μιά εκδήλωση ευγνωμοσύνης από την εταιρεία.
> Θα το πω κ ας έχει καταντήσει στερεότυπο,δυστυχώς σκοτώνουν τα άλογα όταν γεράσουν...


Τα ίδια έκαναν και με το ΚΥΔΩΝ, που τους άνοιξε δρόμους... Στο ΛΑΤΩ θα ευαισθητοποιούνταν?

----------


## renetoes

> Τον καπτα Γρηγόρη,μετέπειτα αρχιπλοίαρχο της ΑΝΕΚ, είχα καπετάνιο το 1978 στο Δ/Ξ ΕΛΕΝΗ Μ (το avatar μου) του επίσης Κρητικού Γιώργου Μαμιδάκη.
> ¶νθρωπος σοβαρός,λιγομίλητος κ απόμακρος.Γνωρίζει κανείς τι κάνει,πού βρίσκεται σήμερα;


Ο καπετάν Γρηγόρης είναι συνταξιούχος πλέον στα Χανιά. Οι Μαμιδάκηδες ήταν συγχωριανοί του, από το χωριό Ανώσκελη, Κισσάμου, Χανίων.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

.....και πολυ καλος καπετανιος ο οποιος πηγε να τα βαλει με το καθεστως της βαθειας ΑΝΕΚ εποχης , μετα απο καποια σοβαρα λαθη πχ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ κατα λαθος στην παραλια της Σιφνου, αντι για καμαρες , και εβαλε μη κρητικους καπετανιους για πρωτη φορα στα πλοια.Βεβαια τον κοντραρισαν ακομα και απο τον <Ε> που θεωρησαν ανηκουστα να διωχνει καπετανιους που ειχαν παρουσιασει ως θρυλους.....ενω δεν ηταν

----------


## renetoes

> .....και πολυ καλος καπετανιος ο οποιος πηγε να τα βαλει με το καθεστως της βαθειας ΑΝΕΚ εποχης , μετα απο καποια σοβαρα λαθη πχ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ κατα λαθος στην παραλια της Σιφνου, αντι για καμαρες , και εβαλε μη κρητικους καπετανιους για πρωτη φορα στα πλοια.Βεβαια τον κοντραρισαν ακομα και απο τον <Ε> που θεωρησαν ανηκουστα να διωχνει καπετανιους που ειχαν παρουσιασει ως θρυλους.....ενω δεν ηταν


Στο ταξίδι με το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ που μπήκε στο Βαθύ (της Σίφνου) αντί για τις Καμάρες ήμουν μέσα ως επιβάτης. 
Το κακό με τον καπετάν Γρηγόρη δεν ήταν ότι έβαλε μη Κρητικούς πλοιάρχους αλλά ότι σε κάποιες (όχι όλες) τις επιλογές του παρασύρθηκε αποδεδειγμένα από προσωπική εμπάθεια προς κάποιους Κρητικούς πλοιάρχους.
 Για τη στάση του Εφοπλιστή εναντίον του τα πράγματα είναι λίγο αμφιλεγόμενα, αφού αλλού είχε δίκιο το περιοδικό και αλλού όχι, του είχε δώσει όμως "βήμα" να πει τις απόψεις του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ο καπετάν Γρηγόρης είναι συνταξιούχος πλέον στα Χανιά. Οι Μαμιδάκηδες ήταν συγχωριανοί του, από το χωριό Ανώσκελη, Κισσάμου, Χανίων.


Σ' ευχαριστώ γιά την πληροφόρηση.Εγώ ακόμα σπουδαστής των τότε ΑΔΣΕΝ Ασπροπύργου,εκείνος φτασμένος καπετάνιος. Λογικό να είναι συνταξιούχος,φαντάζομαι εδώ κ χρόνια.
Στο γκαζάδικο αυτό σκαντζάρισε τον θρύλο που λέγεται Ανδρέας Νάζος.

----------


## panthiras1

Στην φωτογραφία του pantelis2009, δίπλα από το ΛΑΤΩ νομίζω ότι είναι το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ. Γνωρίζει κανείς το μέλλον αυτού του πλοίου; Ακολουθεί τον δρόμο του ΛΑΤΩ ή άλλο δρόμο;

----------


## ιθακη

Απ όσο ξέρω, κινήθηκαν οι διαδικασίες της ασφαλιστικής κλπ..... Αλλά τα υπόλοιπα στο θέμα του

----------


## panthiras1

Μετά το ΛΑΤΩ, ποιο; Μετά την αποχώρηση του ΛΑΤΩ, θα υπάρξει άλλο πλοίο που θα το ακολουθήσει;

----------


## nickosps

Το Ιεραπετρα Λ. ή το Jerferry 1;

----------


## manolisfissas

Κρίμα πάντως για την ΛΑΤΑΡΑ μας

----------


## panthiras1

```
Από panthiras1:Μετά το ΛΑΤΩ, ποιο; Μετά την αποχώρηση του ΛΑΤΩ, θα υπάρξει άλλο πλοίο που θα το ακολουθήσει;
```




> Από nickospc: Το Ιεραπετρα Λ. ή το Jerferry 1;


Μιλώ για πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ. Και όχι για το Ιεράπετρα, μια και προς το παρόν περιμένει την αποζημίωση, ούτε για τον Κορνάρο και το Πρέβελης επειδή εκτελούν δρομολόγια στις άγονες και ούτε για τον ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟ μια και πρόσφατα επισκευάστηκε η ζημιά του αλλά δεν είναι και υπερήλικο.

Υ.Γ. Δεν γνωρίζω κάτι συγκεκριμένο. Απλά κάνω ερώτηση.

----------


## panthiras1

Και φυσικά δεν εννοώ τον ΕΛΥΡΟ, το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ, το ΧΕΛΕΝΙΚ και το ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ Β. που είναι σχετικά καινούργια πλοία.

----------


## errikos!

ε δεν έχεις αφήσει κ κανενα τα είπες ολα

----------


## giorgos_249

> ε δεν έχεις αφήσει κ κανενα τα είπες ολα


Τα ΚΡΗΤΗ δεν τα απεκλεισε....

Απο καιρο λενε ασχημες φημες για το μελλον ενος (συγκεκριμενου) απο τα δυο Κρήτη......

----------


## panthiras1

Μην παρεξηγηθώ.... δεν ξέρω κάτι συγκεκριμένο.

----------


## fourtounakis

Τα κρητη 1 & 2 χρόνια τώρα ακούμε φήμες ότι φεύγουν...παρόλαυτα μένουν..σε ό,τι αφορά το λατώ τώρα...οι περισσότεροι δεν θέλουν να φεύγουν τα πλοία για συναισθηματικούς λόγους. Σεβαστό. Οι εταιρίες όμως δεν λειτουργούν έτσι. Τα πλοία τα βλέπουν ως χρήμα, μιλώντας πάντα για τη διοίκηση.Αυτό όμως δεν είναι απαραίτητα κατακριτέο. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο το λατώ είναι σε θέση πλέον να προσφέρει και αυτό το λέω υποκειμενικά και με αφέλεια ίσως. Αν κάποιος μπορεί να αναφέρει με στοιχεία τί προσφέρει και τί δεν μπορεί να προσφέρει το πλοίο , προσπερνώντας τη συγκίνηση, παρακαλώ να το κάνει.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

To ΛΑΤΩ είναι ενα πλοίο το οποίο ειναι ιδανικό απο όλες τις απόψεις για την γραμμή των χανιων. Γκαράζ,χώροι επιβατών,καμπίνες,ταχύτητα,κατανάλωση. Σίγουρα η μηχανική βλάβη όμως έπαιξε καθοριστικό ρόλο για το 40χρονο πλέον πλοίο. καθοριστικό ρόλο βέβαια πιστεύω πως έπαιξε και η συνεργασία που εχει η ανεκ πλέον στην γραμμή των Χανίων αλλά και το εσωτερικό του πλοίου το οποίο σίγουρα θέλει ανανέωση. Αν του είχαν μια ανακαίνιση εσωτερικά γύρω στο 2000 ίσως τα πράγματα να ηταν καλύτερα για το πλοίο σήμερα.

----------


## fourtounakis

¶ψογη απάντηση...μια σωστή ενημέρωση!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Τι γίνεται με το βαπόρι; Kατά τα λεγόμενα εδώ πριν 10 μέρες θα έφευγε από στιγμή σε στιγμή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και σήμερα στο Πέραμα είναι!!!! Τι θα γίνει ....δεν ξέρω.

----------


## Giovannis

Με το θεμα του ελυρου να καιει δε θα ασχολειται λογικα κανεις με το λατω!

----------


## renetoes

Λίγο πριν το τέλος, ας θυμηθούμε το ξεκίνημά του. Η φωτογραφία είνα τραβηγμένη έξω από το σελφ σέρβις. Πλοίαρχος ο  Γρηγόρης Καντιδάκης, ακολουθεί ο ιδρυτής της ΑΝΕΚ κ.κ. Ειρηναίος.



11707503_1629982707214673_8737592199748241486_n.jpg

----------


## Chris_Chania

Ας θυμηθούμε το ΛΑΤΩ σε ένα ακόμα ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο του από τη Σούδα, πίσω στο καλοκαίρι του 2013...



20130802_102402.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ας θυμηθούμε το ΛΑΤΩ σε ένα ακόμα ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο του από τη Σούδα, πίσω στο καλοκαίρι του 2013...
> 
> 
> 
> 20130802_102402.jpg


Γιά να δούμε θα αναστηθεί;

----------


## pantelis2009

Κάτι ......ακούστηκε στο Πέραμα ότι πήραν καινούργια μηχανή. Δεν μπόρεσα να το τεστάρω αν αληθεύει ή είναι ....παραμύθι. Ίδωμεν.

----------


## flash13

Όλο σε αγωνία μας αφήνεις Παντελή...για προσπάθησε να μάθεις και πες μας....ολοκλήρωσε το ρεπορτάζ

----------


## panthiras1

> Κάτι ......ακούστηκε στο Πέραμα ότι πήραν καινούργια μηχανή. Δεν μπόρεσα να το τεστάρω αν αληθεύει ή είναι ....παραμύθι. Ίδωμεν.


Ας σκεφτούμε λίγο με την λογική.
Καινούργια μηχανή μπορεί να μπει σε ένα πλοίο, που μέχρι χθες συζητάγαμε ότι .... θα μας αφήσει;
Ναι μπορεί να μπει αν πληρώνει κάποιος άλλος. Ποιος μπορεί να πληρώσει; Φυσικά η ασφάλεια του πλοίου. Αν η ασφάλεια πληρώσει την μηχανή, η ΑΝΕΚ πρέπει να αφήσει να τοποθετηθεί. Με την τοποθέτηση της μηχανής το πλοίο θα είναι έτοιμο; Μετά από τόσο καιρό ακινησίας; Και αν ετοιμαστεί (αυτό κοστίζει), που μπορεί να αξιοποιηθεί; Σε ποια γραμμή; Όταν περισσεύουν και άλλα πλοία;

Συμπέρασμα: Η άποψή μου είναι ότι και αν ακόμα τοποθετηθεί η μηχανή, το πλοίο θα αποχωρίσει από την Ελλάδα. Αν βρει η ΑΝΕΚ αγοραστή που θα το αξιοποιήσει σε κάποια γραμμή, θα το πουλήσει. Αν δεν βρει αγοραστή που θα το αξιοποιήσει, θα αφαιρέσει (μετά από ένα χρονικό διάστημα) την μηχανή και το πλοίο θα βαδίσει στο ταξίδι που μέχρι χθες συζητάγαμε.

Υ.Γ. Μπορεί όμως προσωρινά να αξιοποιηθεί το πλοίο, σαν ξενοδοχείο - σταθμός υποδοχής μεταναστών, δεμένο σε κάποιο λιμάνι.

----------


## Giovannis

Ακομη κ η μηχανη να βρεθει κ να ερθει κ να τοποθετηθει απο τη στιγμη που το πλοιο αδειασε για να παει για σκραπ τι ακριβως συζηταμε;

----------


## naxos1

Λατώ
Πέραμα 10/10/2015
12108247_415901178605568_2910695458894995546_n.jpg

----------


## Giovannis

Τι εγινε η μηχανη ηρθε; Φτιαξανε το ξενοδοχειακο;  :Razz: 

PLATON απο 1/7 με σημαια St.Kitts & Nevis

Αιωνια του η μνημη

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τι εγινε η μηχανη ηρθε; Φτιαξανε το ξενοδοχειακο; 
> 
> PLATON απο 1/7 με σημαια St.Kitts & Nevis
> 
> Αιωνια του η μνημη


K διάλυση Ινδία
Πάντως όνομα κ σημαία είναι στα χαρτιά ακόμα.

----------


## kapas

Να συμπληρωσω οτι τα περισσοτερα βαρελακια αυτη τη στιγμη στο Blue Galaxy προερχονται απο το Λατω... Παιζει να μην εχει μεινει ουτε λαμπα πανω στο πλοιο...

----------


## naxos1

Σήμερα στο Πέραμα.......



12239505_423579101171109_5455166522563938849_n.jpg12247172_423578997837786_1203274636378272063_n.jpg12250073_423579074504445_7640014572990585726_n.jpg

----------


## panthiras1

Νομίζω ότι καλά πήγε. Έμεινε περισσότερα χρόνια στην ΑΝΕΚ από ότι το LISSOS.

----------


## lissos

Όταν φύγει για να γίνει καρφίτσες θα είναι και η ταφόπλακα σε ότι ωραίο μας είχε προσφέρει η ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα τη δεκαετία του Ά90.

Πέραν της συγκίνησης όμως για το μοιραίο, η ονομασία «Plato» ή «Platon» που του έδωσαν μου προκαλεί ακατάπαυστο και ακανόνιστο γέλωτα….   :Loyal:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νομίζω ότι καλά πήγε. Έμεινε περισσότερα χρόνια στην ΑΝΕΚ από ότι το LISSOS.


Το να  μείνει ένα βαπόρι περισσότερα χρόνια εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πέραν της συγκίνησης όμως για το μοιραίο, η ονομασία «Plato» ή «Platon» που του έδωσαν μου προκαλεί ακατάπαυστο και ακανόνιστο γέλωτα….


τ
Συνήθως οι διαλυτές τροποποιούν  το όνομα με τη προσθήκη ή αφαίρεση γραμμάτων κ το αποτέλεσμα είναι να μη σημαίνει τίποτα.Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σύμπτωση το αρχαίο ελληνικό όνομα αλλά μπορεί κ να ήταν ιδέα του έλληνα πράκτορα προς τον ινδό διαλυτή.

----------


## Ellinis

Το έχω παρατηρήσει οτι μια σειρά πλοίων που πήγαν για σκραπ - κυρίως Ινδία - έκοψαν/άλλαξαν το όνομα του πλοίου σε κάτι που έμοιαζε με όνομα ανθρώπου. Ίσως να είναι συνήθεια κάποιου πράκτορα όπως έγραψες. Ένα παράδειγμα που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό το MARGARITA L. έγινε RITA, το PRINCESSA AMOROSA έγινε ROSA κοκ

----------


## pantelis2009

Ερωτόκριτος σε........ KRITOS.

----------


## panthiras1

Γιατί δεναφήνουν τα πράγματα όπως είναι; Γιατί θα πρέπει να πάει στην Ινδία το PLATON και όχι το ΛΑΤΩ;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Γιατί δεναφήνουν τα πράγματα όπως είναι; Γιατί θα πρέπει να πάει στην Ινδία το PLATON και όχι το ΛΑΤΩ;


Συνηθίζεται βαπόρι που πάει γιά διάλυση να αλλάζει όνομα κ να βάζει σημαία της...πλάκας.

----------


## nickosps

Και το Polaris είχε φύγει ως Larisa...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και το Polaris είχε φύγει ως Larisa...


Όχι από την πόλη αλλά φαίνεται κάποιου εμπλεκόμενου η γκόμενα ήταν Ρωσίδα κ την έλεγαν Λαρίσα.

----------


## nickosps

> Όχι από την πόλη αλλά φαίνεται κάποιου εμπλεκόμενου η γκόμενα ήταν Ρωσίδα κ την έλεγαν Λαρίσα.


(offtopic) Ή απλώς προσθαφαιρούν κάτι, ώστε να βγαίνει πάλι κάποιο νόημα, όνομα κλπ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> (offtopic) Ή απλώς προσθαφαιρούν κάτι, ώστε να βγαίνει πάλι κάποιο νόημα, όνομα κλπ.


Πολλές φορές δεν βγαίνει νόημα όπως συμβαίνει άλλωστε κ με πολλά ονόματα ενεργών πλοίων αλλά αυτό (το κάποιο όνομα) συνήθως προκύπτει ύστερα από αγορά συγκεκριμένου ινδού διαλυτή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ακόμα ΛΑΤΩ κ με ελληνική σημαία ρημάζει στο Πέραμα.Το πούλησαν ή περιμένουν να το ...αναστήσουν;;;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ακόμα ΛΑΤΩ κ με ελληνική σημαία ρημάζει στο Πέραμα.


Και από σήμερα θα συνεχίζει να "ρημάζει" στη Σαλαμίνα. Γύρω στο μεσημεράκι με την συνδρομή των ρυμουλκών ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ 17 και 34 του Σπανόπουλου, το πλοίο πέρασε απέναντι στην Κυνόσουρα στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή. Έδεσε στον μώλο όπου βρίσκεται και το VASTERVIK (στα δεξιά του) και -ομοίως με αυτό- με την πλώρη προς την στεριά.

----------


## manolis2

Καλη Χρονια σε ολους! 
Ειναι μια απορια που εχω, δεδομενης της ανεργιας που μαστιζει ολα τα ναυπηγεια μας, γιατι δεν γινονται πια διαλυσεις πλοιων εδω και  συμφερει να μεταφερεται το γερικο σκαρι στην αλλη ακρη του κοσμου γι'αυτο το σκοπο. Οι λογοι ειναι οικονομικοι ή περιβαντολογικοι?

----------


## andria salamis

πολυ σωστά,και να προσθέσω κ εγω,οτι στην ρυμούλκηση, ηταν και το ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ 10,

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Και από σήμερα θα συνεχίζει να "ρημάζει" στη Σαλαμίνα. Γύρω στο μεσημεράκι με την συνδρομή των ρυμουλκών ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ 17 και 34 του Σπανόπουλου, το πλοίο πέρασε απέναντι στην Κυνόσουρα στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή. Έδεσε στον μώλο όπου βρίσκεται και το VASTERVIK (στα δεξιά του) και -ομοίως με αυτό- με την πλώρη προς την στεριά.





> πολυ σωστά,και να προσθέσω κ εγω,οτι στην ρυμούλκηση, ηταν και το ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ 10,


Ανδριανέ ευχαριστώ για την συμπλήρωση. Θα προστέθηκε μάλλον αργότερα το 10, την ώρα που ήμουν εγώ στο Πέραμα και ξεκίναγε η διαδικασία ρυμούλκησης του _ΛΑΤΩ_, ήταν μόνο τα δύο που προανέφερα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Οι λογοι ειναι οικονομικοι ή περιβαντολογικοι?


Και τα δυο. Για να γίνει η διάλυση με περιβαλοντικά ορθό τρόπο, το κόστος θα την έκανε ζημιογόνα. Για αυτό και σε κάποιες χώρες (π.χ. Βρετανία, ΗΠΑ) που υπάρχουν ναυπηγεία που αναλαμβάνουν να διαλύσουν παροπλισμένα πολεμικά που περιέχουν άσβεστο κλπ, το κάνουν με επιδότηση από τον πωλητή! Δηλαδή πληρώνονται από το κράτος για να κάνουν τη δουλειά σωστά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Και από σήμερα θα συνεχίζει να "ρημάζει" στη Σαλαμίνα. Γύρω στο μεσημεράκι με την συνδρομή των ρυμουλκών ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ 17 και 34 του Σπανόπουλου, το πλοίο πέρασε απέναντι στην Κυνόσουρα στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή. Έδεσε στον μώλο όπου βρίσκεται και το VASTERVIK (στα δεξιά του) και -ομοίως με αυτό- με την πλώρη προς την στεριά.


Για του "λόγου το αληθές" να το δούμε και σε φωτό στην νέα του θέση, κάπως μακρινή βέβαια, τραβηγμένη από την γερμανική σκάλα.

IMG_0281.jpg
_Πέραμα - Σαλαμίνα - 08/01/2016_

----------


## christoscorfu

Πολύ λυπητερή μου είναι αυτή η εικόνα του πλοίου.!  

Με αυτο το πλοίο μεγάλωσα στις καλοκαιρινές μου διακοπές στην Κέρκυρα.  3 μήνες (και βάλε) με τα κυάλια στα χέρια στο στενό με την Αλβανία να περιμένω αυτό, το Λισσός, το Ελ.Βενιζέλος, το Φαιστος, το Αριάδνη, το Φαίδρα, το Ουρανός , τον Αίολο τα πλοία της Αdriatica και του Στρίντζη...... 

Κι όταν τελείωναν οι διακοπές με έβαζαν οι γονείς μου να διαλέξω με ποιό θα γυρίσουμε απο Πάτρα... Άντε να διαλέξεις...   Το Λατώ είχε ένα πλώριο μπαλκόνι άλλο πράγμα.  Και όταν φτάναμε Πάτρα σκεφτόμουν αν το έβαλαν για καλό ή για κακό αφού έβλεπα να πλησιάζει το λιμάνι άφιξης και με έπιανε ένας κόμπος...Να, ένας κόμπος που σε πιάνει όπώς το βλέπεις στην φωτογραφία...  

Καμάρι την ημέρα του ταξιδίου, καμάρι που μας έβαζαν οι λιμενικοί στο λιμάνι το χαρτί με την ένδειξη ''ANEK LINES - To Patras"(το κράταγα όλο το χειμώνα) , καμάρι και όταν πιάναμε Ηγουμενίτσα και μας έβλεπαν οι άλλοι ταξιδιώτες ιδίως απο μικρότερα πλοία , και εγώ κρεμάσμενος στην πρύμνη να βλέπω το δέσιμο... 

Δενόμαστε με τα πλοία (αναμνήσεις , εικόνες, καταστάσεις) και η φυσική εξέλιξη είναι να τα αποχαιρετάμε.. Αλλά και φυσική εξέλιξη είναι να στεναχωριόμαστε και να κομπιάζουμε όταν φεύγουν...

----------


## Takerman

> Για του "λόγου το αληθές" να το δούμε και σε φωτό στην νέα του θέση, κάπως μακρινή βέβαια, τραβηγμένη από την γερμανική σκάλα.
> 
> IMG_0281.jpg
> _Πέραμα - Σαλαμίνα - 08/01/2016_


Ο καπνός στη τσιμινιέρα να είναι από την ηλεκτρομηχανή ?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οι λογοι ειναι οικονομικοι ή περιβαντολογικοι?


Καλή χρονιά φίλε.
Ακριβώς, θέλει φθηνά εργατικά κ αυστηρούς περιβαΛΛΟντολογικούς όρους.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> που περιέχουν άσβεστο κλπ.


Τον αμίαντο θα εννοείς φίλε που παλιότερα μέχρι δεκαετία του 60 τον έβαζαν σαν μονωτικό

----------


## andria salamis

> Ο καπνός στη τσιμινιέρα να είναι από την ηλεκτρομηχανή ?


Ναι φιλε μου δουλευε, ηλεκτρομηχανη,ειδα κίνηση και στο bow thruster

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

Μήπως υπάρχει φωτογραφία απο τον πρυμνιό καταπέλτη ανοιχτό;Τον έχει ανοίξει ποτέ;

----------


## naxos1

> Μήπως υπάρχει φωτογραφία απο τον πρυμνιό καταπέλτη ανοιχτό;Τον έχει ανοίξει ποτέ;


Μήπως εννοείς τον πλώριο;

----------


## Apostolos

Ο πλωριός άνοιγε συχνά στα εξπρές δρομολόγια. Ο πρύμα δεξιά είχε να ανοίξει από τα χρόνια της Ιταλίας

DSC_8699 (Medium).JPG

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Ο πλωριός άνοιγε συχνά στα εξπρές δρομολόγια. Ο πρύμα δεξιά είχε να ανοίξει από τα χρόνια της Ιταλίας
> 
> DSC_8699 (Medium).JPG


Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία.Τον πλωριό τον έχω δει και εγώ αρκετές φορές ανοιχτό στα καλοκαιρινά δρομολόγια που έκανε.Τον πρυμνιό πλαινό είχα περιέργεια να τον δω ανοιχτό,επειδή έχω παρατηρήσει σε κάποιες φωτογραφίες,να ειναι βαμμένα τα νύχια και επίσης από μέσα στο κυρίως γκαράζ που τον έχουν επίσης βαμμένο με το χρώμα των καταστρωμάτων.Δηλαδή τον φρεσκάριζαν που και που.Ίσως να τον άνοιγαν ελάχιστα για συντήρηση και μόνο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εδώ μία φωτο του ΛΑΤΩ  03-12-2011 στις 05.20 π.μ πριν ακόμη δέσει, που φαίνεται ότι ανοίγει τον πρίμα δεξιά καταπέλτη του.

ΛΑΤΩ-76-03-12-2011.jpg

----------


## flash13

> Εδώ μία φωτο του ΛΑΤΩ  03-12-2011 στις 05.20 π.μ πριν ακόμη δέσει, που φαίνεται ότι ανοίγει τον πρίμα δεξιά καταπέλτη του.
> 
> ΛΑΤΩ-76-03-12-2011.jpg


από που φαίνεται οτι ανοίγει τον πρύμα δεξιά καταπέλτη του???

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχει δίκιο. Γράψε λάθος και συγνώμη.
Έχω και γω μιά όπως ο Apostolos με το με τον πλωριό.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

IMG_0414.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 09/01/2016_

Στην καινούργια του θέση πλέον, στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0365.jpg__IMG_0357.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 09/01/2016_

----------


## Chris_Chania

Όσο και να προσπαθεί κανείς να μην δει συναισθηματικά ένα βαπόρι να πλησιάζει στο τέλος του, αφού αυτή είναι η φυσιολογική εξέλιξη των πραγμάτων, δεν μπορούμε να μείνουμε απαθείς στις εικόνες αυτές. Δεν άξιζε και δεν αξίζει σε ένα βαπόρι σαν το Λατώ να είναι παρατημένο μια στο Πέραμα, μια στη Σαλαμίνα, να σκουριάζει και να περιμένει απλά το τέλος του. Πρόσφερε πολλά στην ακτοπλοία, μην ξεχνάμε ότι ήταν ένας από τους πρώτους άρχοντες της γραμμής της Ιταλίας στα τέλη του 80, και υπηρέτησε πιστά τη γραμμή των Χανίων επί πολλά χρόνια. Για μένα το Λατώ για μένα είναι ένας βάπορας, περήφανος και λαμπερός, οπότε οι φωτογραφίες αυτές απο την πραγματικότητα μόνο θλίψη μπορούν να φέρουν...

----------


## renetoes

> Ο πλωριός άνοιγε συχνά στα εξπρές δρομολόγια. Ο πρύμα δεξιά είχε να ανοίξει από τα χρόνια της Ιταλίας
> 
> DSC_8699 (Medium).JPG


Ο πλωριός άνοιγε κατά κανόνα στην Τεργέστη, σε κάθε δρομολόγιο, ...τον παλιό καλό καιρό. Θα ανεβάσω σχετικές φωτογρφίες.

----------


## lissos

> Πολύ λυπητερή μου είναι αυτή η εικόνα του πλοίου.!  
> 
> Με αυτο το πλοίο μεγάλωσα στις καλοκαιρινές μου διακοπές στην Κέρκυρα.  3 μήνες (και βάλε) με τα κυάλια στα χέρια στο στενό με την Αλβανία να περιμένω αυτό, το Λισσός, το Ελ.Βενιζέλος, το Φαιστος, το Αριάδνη, το Φαίδρα, το Ουρανός , τον Αίολο τα πλοία της Αdriatica και του Στρίντζη...... 
> 
> Κι όταν τελείωναν οι διακοπές με έβαζαν οι γονείς μου να διαλέξω με ποιό θα γυρίσουμε απο Πάτρα... Άντε να διαλέξεις...   Το Λατώ είχε ένα πλώριο μπαλκόνι άλλο πράγμα.  Και όταν φτάναμε Πάτρα σκεφτόμουν αν το έβαλαν για καλό ή για κακό αφού έβλεπα να πλησιάζει το λιμάνι άφιξης και με έπιανε ένας κόμπος...Να, ένας κόμπος που σε πιάνει όπώς το βλέπεις στην φωτογραφία...  
> 
> Καμάρι την ημέρα του ταξιδίου, καμάρι που μας έβαζαν οι λιμενικοί στο λιμάνι το χαρτί με την ένδειξη ''ANEK LINES - To Patras"(το κράταγα όλο το χειμώνα) , καμάρι και όταν πιάναμε Ηγουμενίτσα και μας έβλεπαν οι άλλοι ταξιδιώτες ιδίως απο μικρότερα πλοία , και εγώ κρεμάσμενος στην πρύμνη να βλέπω το δέσιμο... 
> 
> Δενόμαστε με τα πλοία (αναμνήσεις , εικόνες, καταστάσεις) και η φυσική εξέλιξη είναι να τα αποχαιρετάμε.. Αλλά και φυσική εξέλιξη είναι να στεναχωριόμαστε και να κομπιάζουμε όταν φεύγουν...


Εντάξει... Δάκρυα στα μάτια. 
  Εγώ έκανα "ηδονοβλεψία" από τις Μπενίτσες.

----------


## noulos

> Ακόμα ΛΑΤΩ κ με ελληνική σημαία ρημάζει στο Πέραμα.Το πούλησαν ή περιμένουν να το ...αναστήσουν;;;


Λογικά περιμένουν να ανέβει η τιμή του σκραπ για να το πουλήσουν. Αυτή την εποχή είναι πολύ χαμηλά και δεν συμφέρει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Λογικά περιμένουν να ανέβει η τιμή του σκραπ για να το πουλήσουν. Αυτή την εποχή είναι πολύ χαμηλά και δεν συμφέρει.


Στις βάσεις δεδoμένων εμφανίζεται πουλημένο από τον Ιούλιο αλλά εξωτερικά δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες που έφτασαν στα αφτιά μου είναι .....ότι σύντομα θα μας αφήσει για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι. Μένει να δούμε πόσο σωστή είναι η πληροφορία.
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα στη μικρή βόλτα που με έκανε ο αδελφός μου.

ΛΑΤΩ-126-21-01-2016.jpg

----------


## panthiras1

Πόσο πληρώνουν τα πλοία όταν είναι δεμένα;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Οι πληροφορίες που έφτασαν στα αφτιά μου είναι .....ότι σύντομα θα μας αφήσει για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι. Μένει να δούμε πόσο σωστή είναι η πληροφορία.


Φίλε σε ευχαριστούμε για την πληροφορία. Τέτοιες ειδήσεις πάντα εσύ τις μαθαίνεις πρώτος και έπονται όλοι οι άλλοι.

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Το πλοίο ήταν να το αγοράσει Ελληνική εταιρεία ανακύκλωσης πλοίων με έδρα τον Καναδά . Τα νέα μετά την πτώση τις τιμής του scrap λένε οτι ακυρώθηκαν τα σχέδια και επιβεβαιώθικαν οι φήμες οταν για τυπικούς λόγους αντάλλαξαν θέση με το Ιεράπετρα λ για να διατηρηθεί η θέση στο Πέραμα . Τώρα θα δούμε τι θα κάνει η ΑΝΕΚ

----------


## a.molos

Πάει και αυτό, ενας ακόμη θρύλος του Αιγαιου και της Αδριατικής, με το  νέο του (αρχαιοελληνικό) όνομα PLATON ξεκινά για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι (εάν τελικά επαληθευθεί η ανακοίνωση) !https://www.facebook.com/groups/ship...4428028618943/lato.pngAς το θυμηθούμε στο Πέραμα, όταν ήρθε στην Ελλάδα πριν πολλά χρόνια ( φωτό απο την άκρη της μεγάλης δεξαμενής).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> lato.pngAς το θυμηθούμε στο Πέραμα, όταν ήρθε στην Ελλάδα πριν πολλά χρόνια ( φωτό απο την άκρη της μεγάλης δεξαμενής).


Φωτό ντοκουμέντο φίλε :Fat:  από αυτές που βγάζαμε εμείς οι λίγοι πρωτοπόροι :Pride:

----------


## kapas

> Πάει και αυτό, ενας ακόμη θρύλος του Αιγαιου και της Αδριατικής, με το  νέο του (αρχαιοελληνικό) όνομα PLATON ξεκινά για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι (εάν τελικά επαληθευθεί η ανακοίνωση) !https://www.facebook.com/groups/ship...4428028618943/lato.pngAς το θυμηθούμε στο Πέραμα, όταν ήρθε στην Ελλάδα πριν πολλά χρόνια ( φωτό απο την άκρη της μεγάλης δεξαμενής).


η ανακοινωση αυτη μαλλον πιο πολυ για αγγελια μου κανει...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Bαπορι απο τα λιγα! μεγαλη μετασκευη το μεγαλυτερο τοτε βαπορι στην μεσογειο, βαρια κατασκευη που καποτε ηταν τιμη σου να ταξιδευεις με το παλαι ποτε καμαρι της ελληνικης ακτοπλοιας,Η ζωη εχει την ακμη και παρακμη και παλι καλα που υπαρχουν φωτο σαν του φιλου Αντωνης Μολος  να θυμομαστε την ιστορια του

----------


## andria salamis

> Οι πληροφορίες που έφτασαν στα αφτιά μου είναι .....ότι σύντομα θα μας αφήσει για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι. Μένει να δούμε πόσο σωστή είναι η πληροφορία.
> Εδώ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα στη μικρή βόλτα που με έκανε ο αδελφός μου.
> 
> ΛΑΤΩ-126-21-01-2016.jpg


είναι σωστή η πληροφορία σου,ευχαριστώ πολύ τον φίλο μου.

----------


## panthiras1

Σύντομα όταν λέμε; Σε ένα μήνα;

----------


## renetoes

Αφού πλησιάζει η ώρα που το ΛΑΤΩ θα αφήσει την Ελλάδα, ας το θυμηθούμε μέσα από ένα διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο της ΑΝΕΚ.


img223.jpg img224.jpg img225.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ παλιο φυλαδιο που ξυπνα πολλες αναμνησεις, πρεπει να ειναι του 1992,ακομα και τα κουτακια της κοκα κολα ειναι τα παλια. και ο αημνηστος καπτα λευτερης δημοτακης στην μεση  ,στη φωτο με το πληρωμα

----------


## renetoes

> Πολυ παλιο φυλαδιο που ξυπνα πολλες αναμνησεις, πρεπει να ειναι του 1992,ακομα και τα κουτακια της κοκα κολα ειναι τα παλια. και ο αημνηστος καπτα λευτερης δημοτακης στην μεση  ,στη φωτο με το πληρωμα


Και δεξιά του καπετάν Λευτέρη, όπως βλέπουμε τη φωτογραφία, ο αείμνηστος ύπαρχος (και μετέπειτα πλοίαρχος των ΚΡΗΤΗ, ΛΑΤΩ, ΚΡΗΤΗ ΙΙ) Απόστολος Φετάνης. Τρίτος από δεξιά του καπετάν Λευτέρη ο μετέπειτα ύπαρχος του ΑΠΤΕΡΑ Γιώργος Μαράκης, τρίτος από αριστερά ο πλοίαρχος της ΑΝΕΚ Γιώργος Φιωτοδημητράκης. Πώς πέρασε ο καιρός...

Το φυλλάδιο είναι του 1991.

----------


## andria salamis

LATON,το νέο του όνομα.

----------


## andria salamis

> LATON,το νέο του όνομα.


 Και Σημαία Μπαχάμες.(nassau)
DSC_8102.JPG

----------


## despo

Πρώτη φορά με σημαία Μπαχάμες για το διαλυτήριο. Μήπως το προορίζουν για κρουαζιερόπλοιο ; :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πρώτη φορά με σημαία Μπαχάμες για το διαλυτήριο. Μήπως το προορίζουν για κρουαζιερόπλοιο ;


K εμένα μου κάνει εντύπωση αφού θεωρείται σοβαρή σημαία.Μήπως είναι γιά τίποτα άλλο κ πάρει καμιά παράτα ζωής.
Το equasis δεν έχει ενημερωθεί ακόμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε ολόκληρο φωτογραφημένο από το εκκλησάκι στην Κυνόσουρα. Όπως βλέπετε στην πρύμη του γράφει NASSAU, όπως μας είπε ο φίλος Αδριανός.

ΛΑΤΩ-133-20-02-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ήδη το πλοίο έχει αφαιρεθεί από τη λίστα της ΑΝΕΚ , ενώ έχουν προσθέσει το Αστερίων όπως βλέπουμε εδώ.

----------


## panthiras1

Τελικά το PLATON τι έγινε;

----------


## Chosen_12

Το Αστερίων ποιό καράβι είναι? Πότε το απέκτησε η ΑΝΕΚ?

----------


## SteliosK

> Το Αστερίων ποιό καράβι είναι? Πότε το απέκτησε η ΑΝΕΚ?


*Αυτό* είναι το καράβι, πληροφορίες και πότε το απέκτησε μπορείς να μάθεις στο θέμα του *εδώ*

----------


## andria salamis

> Τελικά το PLATON τι έγινε;


Στην θέση του (Σαλαμίνα) είναι,αναμένουμε,να δούμε πότε θα φύγει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στην θέση του (Σαλαμίνα) είναι,αναμένουμε,να δούμε πότε θα φύγει.


Mάλλον εννοεί το όνομα PLATON τι έγινε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τελικά το PLATON τι έγινε;


PLATON υποτίθεται ότι ήταν μόνο στα χαρτιά.Τελικά από ΛΑΤΩ κ ελληνική σημαία είδαμε ότι έγινε LATON κ σημαία Μπαχάμες.
Μπορεί να έγινε μεταπώληση,μπορεί κατ'ευθείαν από την ΑΝΕΚ στους παρόντες πλοιοκτήτες.
Με αυτή τη σημαία εμένα μου μυρίζει στατικό ρόλο κ όχι σκραπ.

----------


## andria salamis

> PLATON υποτίθεται ότι ήταν μόνο στα χαρτιά.Τελικά από ΛΑΤΩ κ ελληνική σημαία είδαμε ότι έγινε LATON κ σημαία Μπαχάμες.
> Μπορεί να έγινε μεταπώληση,μπορεί κατ'ευθείαν από την ΑΝΕΚ στους παρόντες πλοιοκτήτες.
> Με αυτή τη σημαία εμένα μου μυρίζει στατικό ρόλο κ όχι σκραπ.


Εγώ  Κ Χιωτη είχα μάθει,και το όνομα του ρυμουλκού,που θα το πήγαινε,άλλα για πολους λόγους,
δεν το έγραψα,και πιστεύω οτι καλά έπραξα.
Μάλλον ηταν λάθος η πληροφορία?Αλλαξαν τα πραγματα?θα δούμε
.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εγώ  Κ Χιωτη είχα μάθει,και το όνομα του ρυμουλκού,που θα το πήγαινε,άλλα για πολους λόγους,
> δεν το έγραψα,και πιστεύω οτι καλά έπραξα.
> Μάλλον ηταν λάθος η πληροφορία?Αλλαξαν τα πραγματα?θα δούμε
> .


Aν κάρφωνες κάποιον καλώς έπραξες.
Θα δούμε τι θα γίνει.Να βάλει Μπαχάμες όμως βαπόρι γιά να πάει γιά σκραπ δεν θυμάμαι

----------


## kapas

Αλλαξε θεση το πλοιο. Πλεον βρισκεται απεναντι στην Κυνοσουρα...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αλλαξε θεση το πλοιο. Πλεον βρισκεται απεναντι στην Κυνοσουρα...


TΩΩΩΡΑΑ... εδώ κ πολύ καιρό. :Fat:

----------


## kapas

> TΩΩΩΡΑΑ... εδώ κ πολύ καιρό.


ε και εμενα περιμενετε;  :Razz:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ε και εμενα περιμενετε;


Όχι καλέ μου φίλε, δεν περιμέναμε εσένα . Την μετακίνηση αυτή του πλοίου την έχουμε αναφέρει από τον περασμένο Ιανουάριο που πραγματοποιήθηκε, και από τότε έχουμε ανεβάσει και πολλές φωτό από την Κυνόσουρα. Ξεφύλλισε και λίγο τις προηγούμενες σελίδες του θέματος.....

Και μιας και υποθέτω ότι αυτήν την προ καιρού μετακίνηση την αντιλήφθηκες μέσω marinetraffic, να πούμε ότι σήμερα εκπέμπει η συσκευή AIS του πλοίου μετά από πάρα πολλούς μήνες. Να σημαίνει κάτι άραγε αυτό για το μέλλον του ???

----------


## leo85

Μηπως και αυτό το πίρε ο Ηλιόπουλος, ...... λέω εγώ :Barbershop Quartet Member:

----------


## manolisfissas

Αυτή την στιγμή 3 Ρ/Κ του ομίλου Spanopoulou το ρυμουλκούνε με προορισμό την ΝΑΥΣΗ.!!!!!!
Για να δούμε τι θα απογίνει και αυτό;;;;;

----------


## eytyhis128

Μήπως το ετοιμάζουν για τους λαθρομεταναστες Μυτιλήνη

----------


## BOBKING

Το άλλοτε καμάρι της ΑΝΕΚ στην Σούδα των Χανίων ,μία φορά το ταξίδεψα και ήταν το 1990 για Αγκώνα και οι αναμνήσεις μου είναι εξαιρετικές τότε το πλοίο είχε άψογο σέρβις ,πολυτελή σαλόνια ,μεγάλες άνετες και πολυτελής καμπίνες ,άπλετα καταστρώματα ,μεγάλη πισίνα ,δυόροφη ντίσκο ,τεράστια ρεσεψιόν και άλλα πολλά που δεν φτάνουν μόνο τα λόγια για να τα περιγράψω συν την ταχύτητα των 24 και κάτι κόμπων ,τότε το πλοίο πετούσε κυριολεκτικά σε σχέση με τα άλλα   
1614383.jpg 


http://www.shipspotting.com/

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Αυτή την στιγμή 3 Ρ/Κ του ομίλου Spanopoulou το ρυμουλκούνε με προορισμό την ΝΑΥΣΙ.!!!!!!


Πράγματι, το πλοίο μετά την Κυνόσουρα επέστρεψε και πάλι στην κεντρική προβλήτα του Περάματος, σχεδόν στην ίδια θέση από την οποία είχε μεθορμίσει πριν αρκετό καιρό. Παράταση ζωής άραγε ??? 

IMG_0137.jpg
_Πέραμα - 24/09/2016_

----------


## lissos

Καθώς ανέβαινες τις κυλιόμενες έβλεπες ένα ωραιότατο ανάγλυφο της υδρογείου στον τοίχο, ενώ σχεδόν ακαριαία στα αριστερά και πίσω παρατηρούσες την υποδοχή - ρεσεψιόν που σε υποδέχονταν το πάντα ευγενέστατο πλήρωμα. 
Στη συνεχεία, (αν δεν πήγαινες στις μεγάλες δίκλινες και τετράκλινες καμπίνες πίσω από αυτό το σαλονάκι), ανέβαινες στα αριστερά του πλοίου τα σκαλιά που σε οδηγούσαν σε ένα διάδρομο, με τα λουλούδια πάντα να δεσπόζουν αριστερά και δεξιά, για να ακολουθήσει η εξερεύνηση στα ενδότερα της πλοιάρας.
Όσα πλοία και αν περάσουν, κανένα δεν θα σε ξεπεράσει σε αυτή τη γραμμή. Λατάρα με τα αργυρόχρυσα καγκελάκια σου!
lat42.jpg
*φώτο από το μπαούλο. 
  Αρχές 2000. Λίγο πριν φύγει η μπλε λεπτομέρεια.
Λατάρα μου!

----------


## BOBKING

> Καθώς ανέβαινες τις κυλιόμενες έβλεπες ένα ωραιότατο ανάγλυφο της υδρογείου στον τοίχο, ενώ σχεδόν ακαριαία στα αριστερά και πίσω παρατηρούσες την υποδοχή - ρεσεψιόν που σε υποδέχονταν το πάντα ευγενέστατο πλήρωμα. 
> Στη συνεχεία, (αν δεν πήγαινες στις μεγάλες δίκλινες και τετράκλινες καμπίνες πίσω από αυτό το σαλονάκι), ανέβαινες στα αριστερά του πλοίου τα σκαλιά που σε οδηγούσαν σε ένα διάδρομο, με τα λουλούδια πάντα να δεσπόζουν αριστερά και δεξιά, για να ακολουθήσει η εξερεύνηση στα ενδότερα της πλοιάρας.
> Όσα πλοία και αν περάσουν, κανένα δεν θα σε ξεπεράσει σε αυτή τη γραμμή. Λατάρα με τα αργυρόχρυσα καγκελάκια σου!
> lat42.jpg
> *φώτο από το μπαούλο. 
>   Αρχές 2000. Λίγο πριν φύγει η μπλε λεπτομέρεια.
> Λατάρα μου!


Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία ενός όμορφου πλοίου

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Φημες ακουγονται οτι  παρασε στον Ηλιοπουλο με προοπτικη για δρομολογια Μηλο Ρεθυμνο. Ειναι βασιμες αραγε?

----------


## BOBKING

> Φημες ακουγονται οτι  παρασε στον Ηλιοπουλο με προοπτικη για δρομολογια Μηλο Ρεθυμνο. Ειναι βασιμες αραγε?


Αν είναι αλήθεια θα κλείσω το καλοκαίρι εισιτήριο και θα ταξιδέψω μαζί του αν γίνει

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Αν είναι αλήθεια θα κλείσω το καλοκαίρι εισιτήριο και θα ταξιδέψω μαζί του αν γίνει


Το μοναδικό ταξίδι που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις είναι Πέραμα-Αλί Αγά...

----------


## BOBKING

> Το μοναδικό ταξίδι που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις είναι Πέραμα-Αλί Αγά...


Νομίζω ότι αυτό το μήνυμα σου υποτιμά το πλοίο αρκετά και όταν εννοούσα να κάνω ταξίδι με το πλοίο σε περίπτωση της δρομολόγησης του σε αυτήν γραμμή είναι αλήθεια δεν θα τσιγκουνευόμουνα έως και 650 ευρώ ξεχωριστά από τα έξοδα καμπίνας και αυτοκινήτου να χαλάσω για ένα ταξίδι με το πλοίο θα το εμπιστευόμουνα απόλυτα το πλοίο αν δεχθεί μια καλή ανακαίνιση θα μπορούσε άνετα να σταθεί σε αυτήν την γραμμή τα μόνα που χρειάζονται για να εμπιστευθεί ο επιβάτης ένα πλοίο είναι 1:Καλό φαγητό ,2:Καλή εξυπηρέτηση από το πλήρωμα ,3:Καλή συντήρηση ,4:Να μην έχει πολλές βλάβες ,5:Και να είναι συνεπές στα ωράρια του νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να πω κάτι άλλο πιστεύω να σας έγινα κατανοητός

----------


## panthiras1

Αφήστε τους συναισθηματισμούς.... Με τα πλοία της κοινοπραξίας στα Χανιά και τις Μινωικές στο Ηράκλειο δεν μπορεί να σταθεί το ΛΑΤΩ.
... εξ' άλλου ποιος θα επενδύσει (ξενοδοχειακά κ.λ.π.) σε ένα πλοίο που είναι ηλικιακά πολύ - πολύ μεγάλο...

----------


## BOBKING

> Αφήστε τους συναισθηματισμούς.... Με τα πλοία της κοινοπραξίας στα Χανιά και τις Μινωικές στο Ηράκλειο δεν μπορεί να σταθεί το ΛΑΤΩ.
> ... εξ' άλλου ποιος θα επενδύσει (ξενοδοχειακά κ.λ.π.) σε ένα πλοίο που είναι ηλικιακά πολύ - πολύ μεγάλο...


...Μπορεί να σας φαίνομαι συναισθηματικός αλλά τόσα χρόνια πως στεκόταν στην γραμμή των Χανίων και πριν κάνει την κοινοπραξία η ΑΝΕΚ ...βέβαια υπάρχει και το άλλο αν κάνει την γραμμή θα χωρέσει στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου λέω εγώ τώρα...

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> ...Μπορεί να σας φαίνομαι συναισθηματικός αλλά τόσα χρόνια πως στεκόταν στην γραμμή των Χανίων και πριν κάνει την κοινοπραξία η ΑΝΕΚ ...βέβαια υπάρχει και το άλλο αν κάνει την γραμμή θα χωρέσει στο λιμάνι του Ρεθύμνου λέω εγώ τώρα...


Η γραμμή των Χανίων όσο δουλεύει μονοπωλιακά θέλει κανονικό ΕΓ/ΟΓ να εξυπηρετεί και τους επιβάτες. Δεν είναι σαν το Ηράκλειο που η πλειοψηφία των επιβατών  πάει με Μινωικές και αρκεί ένα Ro Pax (τύπου Κρήτη και Τσάμπιον) για να εξυπηρετηθούν μόνο οδηγοί και καραβολάτρες (σαν εμένα  :Very Happy: ). Και πέραν του ΛΑΤΩ εκείνη την περίοδο η ΑΝΕΚ δεν είχε άλλο.

----------


## BOBKING

> Η γραμμή των Χανίων όσο δουλεύει μονοπωλιακά θέλει κανονικό ΕΓ/ΟΓ να εξυπηρετεί και τους επιβάτες. Δεν είναι σαν το Ηράκλειο που η πλειοψηφία των επιβατών  πάει με Μινωικές και αρκεί ένα Ro Pax (τύπου Κρήτη και Τσάμπιον) για να εξυπηρετηθούν μόνο οδηγοί και καραβολάτρες (σαν εμένα ). Και πέραν του ΛΑΤΩ εκείνη την περίοδο η ΑΝΕΚ δεν είχε άλλο.


...Ξεχνάτε το Έλυρος....

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Το Έλυρος ούτως ή άλλως είναι το ένα της γραμμής (και πριν ήταν το Λισσός). Μιλάμε για το πλοίο που το διπλώνει μια και οι γραμμές της Κρήτης δουλεύουν με δύο πλοία και βραδινά δρομολόγια με ημερεύσεις (ειδικά για την εποχή προ Κ/Ξ που ανέφερες).

----------


## thanos75

> Η γραμμή των Χανίων όσο δουλεύει μονοπωλιακά θέλει κανονικό ΕΓ/ΟΓ να εξυπηρετεί και τους επιβάτες. Δεν είναι σαν το Ηράκλειο που η πλειοψηφία των επιβατών  πάει με Μινωικές και αρκεί ένα Ro Pax (τύπου Κρήτη και Τσάμπιον) για να εξυπηρετηθούν μόνο οδηγοί και καραβολάτρες (σαν εμένα ). Και πέραν του ΛΑΤΩ εκείνη την περίοδο η ΑΝΕΚ δεν είχε άλλο.


Δεν θα διαφωνήσω με το σκεπτικό σου γενικά, απλά όμως να επισημάνω  ότι έστω και τυπικά και τα Χανιά έχουν πάψει να είναι μονοπώλιο της ΑΝΕΚ, καθώς έχει μπει και άλλο σήμα, αυτό της BSF με το Blue Galaxy!

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Με την καλή έννοια το λέω. Από τη στιγμή που κοινοπράττουν επίσημα και νόμιμα με κοινό ταμείο και δεν έχουν ανταγωνισμό όπως στο Ηράκλειο με τις Μινωικές. Ουσιαστικά θεωρούνται σαν μία εταιρεία.

----------


## antonis01

ουτε αυτό δεν το περίμενα!!
203
Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ
ΤΑΛΑΤΟΝ
Ν.Π. 12394
ΤΑΛΑΤΟΝ Ν.Ε.
ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΧΙΟΣ-ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ

----------


## lissos

Με τί μηχανή θα κάνει το δρομολόγιο;
Θα το σέρνει ρυμουλκό; :Bee:

----------


## despo

Υποτίθεται οτι οι νέοι πλοιοκτήτες του (Σητζετς) θα επισκευάσουν το πλοίο μηχανικά, αλλωστε για αυτό το λόγο ξαναγράφτηκε στα νηολόγιά μας απο Μπαχάμες που είχε. Τώρα σε ποιά γραμμή πρόκειται να δουλέψει του χρόνου, ουτε και οι ίδιοι φαντάζομαι δεν θα ξέρουν ακόμα.

----------


## hayabusa

Γνώμη μου είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία απολύτως περίπτωση να δουλέψει. 
Προφανώς η δήλωση δρομολογίων έγινε για καθαρά γραφειοκρατικούς λόγους.

----------


## lissos

Η μηχανή λύθηκε και τα ανταλλακτικά πήγαν στα ΚΡΗΤΗ. 
Το ξενοδοχειακό, δεν γνωρίζω κατά πόσο υπάρχει καθώς είχε ακουστεί πως όσο λέγονταν LATON  :Topsy Turvy:  το είχαν ξηλώσει γιατί θα πήγαινε απέναντι και τελευταία στιγμή "γλύτωσε".
Μακάρι να ξαναταξιδέψει ο έρωτας αλλά…


Από την άλλη, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί η «νεοσύστατη» ( ; ) ΤΑΛΑΤΟΝ Ν.Ε., να επενδύσει σε ένα πλοίο που είναι ξοφλημένο…

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Το μόνο που θα μπορούσα να πιστέψω είναι το να δρομολογηθεί για εξυπηρέτηση μεταναστών (κατάλυμα, μεταφορά κλπ), αν και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα ήταν απαραίτητη η δήλωσή του σε τακτική δρομολόγηση... Τώρα για το Ιεράπετρα Π-Ν-Θ κρατώ και γω τις πισινές μου (μακάρι να δούλευαν όλα δηλαδή και να ξαναζούσαμε τις εποχές 90' αλλά πλέον οι εποχές είναι διαφορετικές και δύσκολες).....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΛΑΤΩ.jpg 21-8-08

Η γριά αρχόντισσα στον Αγ.Διονύση.

----------


## kardamyla_hios

Εκπληκτική η συλλεκτική έκδοση του περιοδικού ΑΝΕΚΟΡΑΜΑ για τα 50 χρόνια της εταιρείας.

Υπάρχουν πολλές φωτογραφίες από τα εγκαίνια των πλοίων της εταιρείας και διάφορες άλλες.

Βέβαια στη σελίδα 33 υπάρχει ένα λάθος. Το πλοίο που φαίνεται είναι το ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι (NEW SUZURAN) και όχι το ΛΑΤΩ όπως αναφέρεται.

Επίσης στη σελίδα 32 υπάρχει μια συλλεκτική φωτογραφία του πλοίου από την πρώτη άφιξη (Υποθέτω) του πλοίου στην Ελλάδα.

ΕΜΨ

----------


## panthiras1

Συμφωνώ και εγώ. Πολύ καλή δουλειά.

http://web.anek.gr/anek_prod/flipboo...8/index.html#1

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στην Ελλάδα της κρίσης πολλά θα δούμε ακόμα κ το ΛΑΤΩ αν δεν το είχανε γδύσει κάπου θα έβρισκε απασχόληση...


Τώρα που το ανέφερες ΒΙΚΤΩΡ, την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα που το ματαείδα το πλοίο στο Πέραμα, σκεφτόμουν για ποιό λόγο άραγε να το αφήνουν επί τόσο μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα στην κεντρική προβλήτα (ή ΝΑΥΣΙ όπως την λένε άλλοι) της ΝΕΖ. Σίγουρα τα λιμανιάτικα (το ημερήσιο κόστος παραμονής πλοίου εκεί) είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο από το να βρισκόταν σε κάποια ντάνα, π.χ. στην Ελευσίνα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τώρα που το ανέφερες ΒΙΚΤΩΡ, την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα που το ματαείδα το πλοίο στο Πέραμα, σκεφτόμουν για ποιό λόγο άραγε να το αφήνουν επί τόσο μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα στην κεντρική προβλήτα (ή ΝΑΥΣΙ όπως την λένε άλλοι) της ΝΕΖ. Σίγουρα τα λιμανιάτικα (το ημερήσιο κόστος παραμονής πλοίου εκεί) είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο από το να βρισκόταν σε κάποια ντάνα, π.χ. στην Ελευσίνα.


Μπορεί να το ξαναπάνε στου Διαμαντή!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Χθες που πήγα στην ΝΕΖ,είχε ελληνική σημαία μεσίστια μάλιστα (θα είχε κυλήσει) αλλά το νηολόγιο παραμένει Νassau.

----------


## hayabusa

Γενικά υπάρχει κάποια λογική που το πλοίο είναι τόσους μήνες εκεί και όχι απέναντι ή σε καμια ντάνα στην Ελευσίνα στην καλύτερη περίπτωση ;

Είναι έστω μια στο εκατομμύριο αξιοποιήσιμο ;

----------


## threshtox

Σε αυτή τη χώρα και με αυτές τις συνθήκες στην ακτοπλοΐα, τίποτα δεν με παραξενεύει πλέον. Κανονικά δεν, αλλά..

----------


## pantelis2009

Φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα πριν 2 μήνες.

ΛΑΤΩ-141-06-07-2017.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Γενικά υπάρχει κάποια λογική που το πλοίο είναι τόσους μήνες εκεί και όχι απέναντι ή σε καμια ντάνα στην Ελευσίνα στην καλύτερη περίπτωση ;
> 
> Είναι έστω μια στο εκατομμύριο αξιοποιήσιμο ;


Απέναντι το πάνε κ το φέρνουν γιά τα λιμανιάτικα.Δεμένο στη ντάνα πρέπει να πληροί κάποιους,περιβαλλοντικούς βασικά,όρους.
Το έχουν γδύσει στη γέφυρα,στις μηχανές,στο ξενοδοχειακό.Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει.
Έχει κανένα μπλέξιμο,κάποιοι έχουν συμφέρον να το κρατάνε;;;

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο απ' τις 6 έως τις 12 Νοεμβρίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος.

----------


## eytyhis128

Αναστήθηκε! !!!!!!!!

----------


## threshtox

...απίστευτα πράγματα, λέμεεε.....

----------


## GIIANNHS

Είναι ακόμα σε κατάσταση που με λίγη  ανακαίνιση μπορεί να ταξιδεύει μια χαρά

----------


## ktsim

να υποθεσουμε κανενα νεο aqua????........

----------


## despo

Νομίζω οτι το μηχανικό πρόβλημα που είχε δεν έχει αποκατασταθεί, οπότε πιθανό να προορίζεται για στέγη μεταναστών. Αλλωστε μη ξεχνάμε οτι το πλοίο διαθέτει 800 κρεβάτια και έχω την εντύπωση οτι αυτός είναι βασικός λόγος που κρατάνε το πλοίο 'εν ζωή'.

----------


## lissos

Και στη Βόρεια Κορέα να το ναυλώσουν, ένα τελευταίο ταξίδι σε αυτό το πλοίο θα το έκανα!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νομίζω οτι το μηχανικό πρόβλημα που είχε δεν έχει αποκατασταθεί


Κάπου διάβασα,ψάχνουν μηχανή.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Νομίζω οτι το μηχανικό πρόβλημα που είχε δεν έχει αποκατασταθεί, οπότε πιθανό να προορίζεται για στέγη μεταναστών. Αλλωστε μη ξεχνάμε οτι το πλοίο διαθέτει 800 κρεβάτια και έχω την εντύπωση οτι αυτός είναι βασικός λόγος που κρατάνε το πλοίο 'εν ζωή'.


Μάλλον και γω για κάποιο νησί το βλέπω ....αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.  Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στη ΝΑΥΣΙ στις 28/10/2017.

ΛΑΤΩ-142-28-10-2017.jpg

----------


## john 2004

Μηχανή δεν υπαρχει. Οποτε με μια.
Δεν μπαίνει στις 6 αλλα στις 10 του μήνα.

----------


## proussos

*Η λύση είναι μπροστά μας και δεν την βλέπουμε...
Οι μηχανές του HSV  - 2 όχι μόνο θα αναστήσουν το ΛΑΤΩ αλλά το βλέπω να ξεκινάει Ραφήνα - Σύρο - Μύκονο - Πάτμο και να προφταίνει και απογευματινό τον Αύγουστο !*

----------


## Orpheas

Ποιο ειναι το HSV?

Αν εννοεις το Swift φιλε,τι σχεση εχει? μηπως τρολλαρεις?

----------


## proussos

> Ποιο ειναι το HSV?
> 
> Αν εννοεις το Swift φιλε,τι σχεση εχει? μηπως τρολλαρεις?


*Στο δικό μου λεξιλόγιο μόνο το ρήμα "αστειεύομαι" έχω διαθέσιμο...*

----------


## ktsim

αληθεια τεχνικα θα μπορουσε να γινει αυτο???? μπορουν να μπουν τζετς σε συμβατικο πλοιο?..

----------


## thanos75

> *Η λύση είναι μπροστά μας και δεν την βλέπουμε...
> Οι μηχανές του HSV  - 2 όχι μόνο θα αναστήσουν το ΛΑΤΩ αλλά το βλέπω να ξεκινάει Ραφήνα - Σύρο - Μύκονο - Πάτμο και να προφταίνει και απογευματινό τον Αύγουστο !*


Πάτμο? Εεεε?  Εγώ πάντως δεν σας κρύβω πως μάλλον το φτιάχνουν για να είναι standby για καμία σκάντζα ή αβαρία άλλου πλοίου, ή ενδεχομένως για πλωτό ξενοδοχείο προσφύγων άμα χρειαστεί...

----------


## Giovanaut

To βαπορι δεν ειναι για ταξίδι, η μια τουλαχιστον μια μηχανη έχει υποστεί "γδυσιμο" απο την προηγουμενη του εταιρεία για spares για τα ΚΡΗΤΗ.
Ειχαν ξεφορτώσει πολυ πραμα.

----------


## john 2004

Στην μεγάλη του περαματος

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μία του φωτογραφία από την Κυνόσουρα στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος που έχει ανέβει. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΛΑΤΩ-144-10-11-2017.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ιδέα μου είναι ή ο "βολβός" είναι χτυπημένος;

----------


## avvachrist

Ούτε καθαρισμό στα ύφαλα δεν βλέπω να έχουν κάνει ακόμη. Τι να παίζει άραγε με το πλοίο;;;

----------


## pantelis2009

> Ιδέα μου είναι ή ο "βολβός" είναι χτυπημένος;


Όντως είναι κτυπημένος ο "βολβός" ¶ρη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ακόμα δύο φωτογραφίες από τον νεκραναστάσιμο δεξαμενισμό του πλοίου στο Πέραμα. Τα ύφαλα έχουν καθαριστεί αλλά όχι βαφτεί ακόμα.

IMG_0143.jpg__IMG_0249.jpg
_11/11/2017_

----------


## john 2004

θα βαφτει στον επομενο δεξαμενισμο. Σε κανενα διμηνο.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Talaton την νύχτα ζήλεψε από το Θεόφιλος και έκανε ....βόλτες στο ΝΜΔ. Παρά λίγο απ' ότι λένε να έπεφτε επάνω στο Aqua Blue αλλά τα ρυμουλκά έσωσαν την κατάσταση.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Talaton μετά τις βόλτες του στο ΝΜΔ το έφεραν στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΛΑΤΩ-145-25-12-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες που μου ήρθαν λένε ότι το Λατώ σε λίγες μέρες θα φύγει για Ινδία όπου και αγοράστηκε και μάλλον θα είναι το τελευταίο του ταξίδι. 
Εν αναμονή λοιπόν των εξελίξεων.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οι πληροφορίες που μου ήρθαν λένε ότι το Λατώ σε λίγες μέρες θα φύγει για Ινδία όπου και αγοράστηκε και μάλλον θα είναι το τελευταίο του ταξίδι. 
> Εν αναμονή λοιπόν των εξελίξεων.


Noμίζω δεν μπορεί να πάει αυτοδύναμο κ  να περάσει το Σουέζ ρυμουλκούμενο κοστίζει.
Πιό λογικό θα μου φαινόταν να πάει Τουρκία.

----------


## Ellinis

Και παρόλα αυτά δηλώθηκε από την εταιρία του οτι το 2018/19 θα κάνει Πειραιά-Πάρο-Νάξο-Θήρα...  Προφανώς για τυπικούς λόγους.

----------


## cpt.xristos-kefalonia

Τι γινεται με το βαπορι,είχε ακουστει οτι θα φυγει για σκραπ...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το όνομα _ΤΑLΑΤΟΝ_, που τουλάχιστον τυπικά φέρει το πλοίο τα τελευταία χρόνια, γράφτηκε αυτές τις ημέρες (το προηγούμενο Σάββατο 9/6ου που το είχα ξαναφωτογραφήσει ήταν σκέτο LATON) πλώρα - πρύμα και επί του πλοίου.

IMG_0092.jpg
_Πέραμα - 16/06/2018_

Δυστυχώς όμως εντελώς -μα εντελώς- πρόχειρα, ότι και αν μπορεί αυτό να σημαίνει.

IMG_0092_.jpg
_Πέραμα - 16/06/2018_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το όνομα _ΤΑLΑΤΟΝ_, που τουλάχιστον τυπικά φέρει το πλοίο τα τελευταία χρόνια, γράφτηκε αυτές τις ημέρες (το προηγούμενο Σάββατο 9/6ου που το είχα ξαναφωτογραφήσει ήταν σκέτο LATON) πλώρα - πρύμα και επί του πλοίου.
> 
> IMG_0092.jpg
> _Πέραμα - 16/06/2018_
> 
> Δυστυχώς όμως εντελώς -μα εντελώς- πρόχειρα, ότι και αν μπορεί αυτό να σημαίνει.
> 
> IMG_0092_.jpg
> _Πέραμα - 16/06/2018_


Mάλλον ετοιμάζεται γιά το ταξίδι χωρίς ςπιστροφή κ αφού δεν μπορεί να πάει αυτοδύναμο,είναι ευνόητο προς τα πού.

----------


## threshtox

Προδιαγεγραμμένο τέλος.. :Grey:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Χίλιες φορές να το έβλεπα Θεσσαλονίκη - Κρήτη, παρά το Άκουα Μπλού[μ]....

----------


## threshtox

> Χίλιες φορές να το έβλεπα Θεσσαλονίκη - Κρήτη, παρά το Άκουα Μπλού[μ]....


 Χαχα.. θα ζητήσω πνευματικά δικαιώματα για το Μπλουμ.. :Pirate:  :Very Happy:  :Single Eye:

----------


## lissos

Η πάλαι ποτέ ναυαρχίδα της ΑΝΕΚ, που έφερε την επανάσταση στην ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα, Δευτέρα ή το αργότερο Τρίτη, μας αφήνει για να γίνει καρφίτσες.
Ήδη κλαίμε με μαύρο δάκρυ.

----------


## eytyhis128

Θα το αναζητάμε αυτό το  καράβι

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλος που πριν δέκα λεπτά πέρναγε μπροστά από το Πέραμα με το ΜΠΡΟΥΦΑΣ, μου τηλεφώνησε και με ενημέρωσε ότι αυτήν την ώρα στην πλώρη του πλοίου βρίσκεται το ρυμουλκό ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ XXII (22). Σε αναμονή μιας και ....ειδικός απεσταλμένος (!!!) σπεύδει αυτήν την ώρα στην Κυνόσουρα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Φίλος που πριν δέκα λεπτά πέρναγε μπροστά από το Πέραμα με το ΜΠΡΟΥΦΑΣ, μου τηλεφώνησε και με ενημέρωσε ότι αυτήν την ώρα στην πλώρη του πλοίου βρίσκεται το ρυμουλκό ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ XXII (22). Σε αναμονή μιας και ....ειδικός απεσταλμένος (!!!) σπεύδει αυτήν την ώρα στην Κυνόσουρα.


Από το marinetraffic πλέον, βλέπω πως μαζί με το ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ XXII (22) βρίσκεται πλέον και το ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ XXX (30).

----------


## threshtox

Το Christos XXX έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά αυτή τη στιγμή με 6,8 κόμβους...εξόν αν πηγαίνει στο Νeoriviera και βιάστηκα..

Edit Μάλλον βιάστηκα..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Χίλιες φορές να το έβλεπα Θεσσαλονίκη - Κρήτη, παρά το Άκουα Μπλού[μ]....


Με...κουπιά;;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η πάλαι ποτέ ναυαρχίδα της ΑΝΕΚ, που έφερε την επανάσταση στην ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα, Δευτέρα ή το αργότερο Τρίτη, μας αφήνει για να γίνει καρφίτσες.
> Ήδη κλαίμε με μαύρο δάκρυ.


Eντάξει στις εταιρείες τα βλέπουν αλλιώς αλλά αναρωτιέται κανείς αν άξιζε αυτό το τέλος γιά την Γιαπωνέζα Αρχόντισσα που απογείωσε την ΑΝΕΚ,όχι ότι η διάλυση δεν είναι η φυσιολογική κατάληξη των βαποριών.Εννοώ γιά την παρακμή  τα τελευταία χρόνια χωρίς σινιάλο,να σκουριάζει μεταξύ Περάματος κ Κυνόσουρας,με διαλυμένα τα σωθικά της,αλλαγές ονομάτων/ νηολογίων,κ πώληση σε μιά ανυπόληπτη εταιρεία.Η Λατάρα φεύγει μέσα στην λησμονιά  αντί με δόξα κ τομή.
Εμείς οι καραβολάτρες θα τη θυμόμαστε γιά πάντα...

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενώ πήγα στην Κυνόσουρα και έμεινα αρκετά το Λατώ έφυγε πριν λίγο για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι με το Christos XXII  για Aliaga. Ευχαριστώ το φίλο Στέλιο που μου έστειλε την τελευταία του φωτογραφία.

ΛΑΤΩ-158-18-06-2018.jpg

----------


## threshtox

Θλίψη για το βάπορα..

----------


## Ellinis

Κάθε καράβι που μας αποχαιρετά οριστικά μετά απο τρεις δεκαετίες προσφοράς είναι λογικό να μας στεναχωρεί. Απο την άλλη 43 χρόνια στις θάλασσες είναι μια εξαιρετική επίδοση που τιμά τους ανθρώπους που έφτιαξαν και ταξίδεψαν το ΛΑΤΩ.

----------


## tomcat

Ευχαριστουμε για τις αναμνησεις ........

----------


## kapas

Καλό ταξίδι αρχόντισσα....

----------


## Nikos92

Επειδή δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει το θέμα εξαρχής, μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος που ξέρει πόσο καιρό έμεινε παροπλισμένο το πλοίο?Μια φορά είχα ταξιδέψει μαζί από Αθήνα για Κρήτη και μου είχε κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση ότι παρά τα 7-8 μποφορ δεν καταλάβαινε τίποτα, πάρα πολύ καλό ταξίδι. Επίσης μια ακόμη απορία, η πρύμνη ήταν χτισμένη ή είχαν κάνει ένωση με άλλο σκαρί πλοίου?Γιατί προς τα πίσω τα καταστρώματα ήταν κάπως πιο ανηφορικά.

----------


## lissos

Λατάρα μου φεύγεις έχοντας γράψει για σχεδόν 25 χρόνια στις ελληνικές θάλασσες τη δικιά σου μεγάλη ιστορία. Δυστυχώς δεν έφυγες μέσα στην αξιοπρέπεια, όπως έφυγε το «ντουέτο» σου, αλλά έδωσες τη «μάχη» σου μέχρι το τέλος. 
Τουλάχιστον δεν ταλαιπώρησες κανέναν επιβάτη σου, και ήσουν σχεδόν παρατημένο από το 2010-11.
Όταν όμως μπαίνουν στη μέση τα λεφτά και τα συμφέροντα, τότε δεν γίνονται «θαύματα».

Θα θυμάμαι πάντα, το πόσο καλοτάξιδο ήσουν.
Τις αργέεεεες (πολύ αργές όμως) αλλά σταθερές μανούβρες σου (τουμπαριστές made in Japan with love).
Το παλιό ηχητικό σήμα της ΑΝΕΚ με το πιάνο που έπαιζε στα μεγάφωνα σου, κάθε φορά που έπιανες λιμάνι.
Τις μοκετάρες σου στα καταστρώματα που μέχρι και τα μέσα της δεκαετίας το '00, έφταναν μέχρι τον… αστράγαλο.
Τη γωνιά σου με τα ufaδικά που πάντα ήταν πιο μικρή από του L15505 (ένας λόγος που σε «αντιπάθησα» τα πρώτα χρόνια σε σχέση με τον έρωτα).
Το πάντα άψογο πλήρωμα σου.
Το θρυλικό υπόγειο γκαράζ που από οδηγός - αγοράκι, έβγαινες οδηγός - άντρας.
Το «κάρβουνο» που έβγαζες από την τσιμινιέρα (είπαμε… τουμπαριστές made in Japan) #Funnel Smokes.
Τις δυο υπέροχες περατζάδες με μπαμπού τραπεζάκια.
Τα ερωτεύσιμα και καραβολάτρικα ανοιχτά καταστρώματά σου.
Τις τεράστιες καμπίνες που υπήρχαν δίπλα από την πρώτη reception.
Τον ήχο -σαν κλακέτες- που έκανε το πλαστικό σκέπαστρο στην πρύμνη, όταν ήταν έντονο το vibration.
Και φυσικά τις άπειρες αναμνήσεις, που αυτές είναι στο τέλος που πάντα μένουν.

Εδώ μια φωτό από το «μπαούλο», όπως θέλω να το θυμάμαι πάντα. 
Με την μπλε γραμμή που είχε τα πρώτα χρόνια παρουσίας του στην Ελλάδα και τα «μουστάκια» στην τσιμινιέρα.
lat18.jpg
*Αντίο Λατάρα!*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> lat18.jpg
> *Αντίο Λατάρα!*


K  με τη παρτέντζα δεξιά στο άλμπουρο!

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να περαστεί στον τίτλο το τελευταίο όνομα το οποίο έφερε τα τελευταία χρόνια;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Επειδή δεν έχω παρακολουθήσει το θέμα εξαρχής, μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος που ξέρει πόσο καιρό έμεινε παροπλισμένο το πλοίο?Μια φορά είχα ταξιδέψει μαζί από Αθήνα για Κρήτη και μου είχε κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση ότι παρά τα 7-8 μποφορ δεν καταλάβαινε τίποτα, πάρα πολύ καλό ταξίδι. Επίσης μια ακόμη απορία, η πρύμνη ήταν χτισμένη ή είχαν κάνει ένωση με άλλο σκαρί πλοίου?Γιατί προς τα πίσω τα καταστρώματα ήταν κάπως πιο ανηφορικά.


Ήταν δεμένο ~ 4 χρόνια.Φυσικά κ η πρύμη δεν ήταν από άλλο πλοίο.Λόγω της κλίσης του σκάφους στην πρύμη ( αλλά κ στην πλώρη,τα περισσότερα πλοία κάνουν καμπύλη ) κ επειδή η ΑΝΕΚ το έχτισε πρύμα μέχρι εκεί που δεν έπαιρνε άλλο,τα ντεκ έπαιρναν τον ...ανήφορο.Αυτό το ασχήμιζε σαν σουλούπι.

----------


## thanos75

Αρχοντικό πλοίο...που θα λείψει πολύ! Τέτοια σκαριά σιγά σιγά θα τα βλέπουμε μόνο στην ¶πω Ανατολή και εάν και εκεί σε λίγα χρόνια! Αντίο και από εμένα Κυρία Λατώ (το κυρία με Κ)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Χθες το βράδυ κατά τις 8,15 συναντήθηκαν ανοικτά της ράδας του Πειραιά 2 γιαπωνέζικα βασιλοβάπορα.Το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΣΑΜΟΣ ζωντανό,ολόφωτο κ το πρώην ΛΑΤΩ βουβό,σκοτεινό με το ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΧΧΙΙ να το ρυμουλκεί στον τόπο του μαρτυρίου,ω τι σύμπτωση στο ξεκίνημα του ΑΣΤΕΡΙΩΝ ΙΙ.
Συγκινητικό κ σκεφτόμουν αν τα βαπόρια είχαν μιλιά,θα είχαν πολλά να πουν τα δυό τους...
Περίμενα ότι ο cpt Γιώργης Αρβανίτης θα το αποχαιρετούσε με την μπουρού του... :Sorrow:  :Love Heart:  :Adoration:

----------


## esperos

Εις  Μνήμην...

LATO003.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Περίμενα ότι ο cpt Γιώργης Αρβανίτης θα το αποχαιρετούσε με την μπουρού του...


Mόλις με πληροφόρησαν ότι το Ν.ΣΑΜΟΣ αποχαιρέτησε την Λατάρα.
Αυτό γιά να είμαστε δίκαιοι.

----------


## andria salamis

> Mόλις με πληροφόρησαν ότι το Ν.ΣΑΜΟΣ αποχαιρέτησε την Λατάρα.
> Αυτό γιά να είμαστε δίκαιοι.


Εχθες ωρα 19¨30 το ειδα στην ψυταλλεια.

----------


## avvachrist

Τελευταία αναχώρηση... Ούτε ο σκυλάκος δεν ήθελε να φύγει... 



Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον φίλο για το όμορφο βίντεο

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Λατώ κάνοντας μανούβρα μέσα στον Πειραιά στις 16/04/2011. Πλέον το Christos XXII  που το ρυμουλκούσε έχει φτάσει στη ράδα του Aliaga.

ΛΑΤΩ-19.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η φωτογραφία του Selim San από την Aliaga.

ΛΑΤΩ 160 20-06-2018.jpg

----------


## npapad

Μια μικρή προσθήκη στα στοιχεία του πλοίου. Σαν ΤΑΛΑΤΟΝ είχε νηολόγιο Πειραιά 12394 και ΔΔΣ SVAI6. Νηολογήθηκε το 2017. Μαζί του (με αριθμό νηολογίου 12393) νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά και το AQUA AZZURRO/AQUA BLUE.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Έφυγε με σημαία Κομόρες,λιμένας νηολογίου Μορόνι φυσικά.

----------


## threshtox

... άρχισε το κόψιμο...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Λατώ από φωτογραφία του Selim San.

ΛΑΤΩ-161-18-07-2018.jpg

----------


## manolis2

Ξερει καποιος φιλος ποτε δρομολογηθηκε πρωτη φορα στην Κρητη το Λατω?

----------


## samurai

Στα Χανιά δρομολογήθηκε το 1997.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01770.jpg9/5/18
Να θυμηθούμε λίγο την  Αρχόντισσα.

----------


## hayabusa

Drone video από την αναχώρηση του θρυλικού πλοίου από τον Πειραιά ρυμουλκούμενο για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι

----------

